# Overclock.net's line of DuckyChannel mechanical keyboards



## zodac




----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12425486*


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## Gizmo

Just saw the Ducky logo pop up on the top of my screen! Beautiful, and let me add yet another positive opinion about Ducky build quality. If it weren't for some unforeseen expenses, I surely would have kept my 1087 white on white blanks as it was built like a tank and a joy to type on!


----------



## mbudden

And how in the world do I get rid of whatever is at the top of the OCN page?


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Wish I had $140 right now


----------



## reflex99

damn that duck is wierd. Invadin' my home page.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12425505*
> And how in the world do I get rid of whatever is at the top of the OCN page?


Adblock.


----------



## Kevlo

If i had 110 dollars i'd get one just to get it.


----------



## TestECull

Nice, but how 'bout a rubber dome version that those of us on real-world budgets can afford? I'd love an OCN keyboard but 110 bucks would get me much better spent on a new platform.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

lol...nice


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Omg 1 day after I ordered my first Mechanical keyboard







. I am curious though, why no MX blacks/reds?


----------



## djk11

lol wut the butt

Thought I was seeing things


----------



## mega_option101

Very interesting


----------



## the.FBI

thumbnails below?


----------



## jackeyjoe




----------



## IEATFISH

Wonderful!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


Nice, but how 'bout a rubber dome version that those of us on real-world budgets can afford? I'd love an OCN keyboard but 110 bucks would get me much better spent on a new platform.


Ducky does not make rubber dome keyboards, you'd have to go to another brand for that.


----------



## -Allen-




----------



## thiru

wat


----------



## kpnamja

Probably going to buy one after i build my bulldozer rig


----------



## jivenjune

I actually don't mind the heatsink. At least it doesn't have FATAL1TY's name plastered all over the damn thing.


----------



## Derp

$130 shipped ftw!


----------



## SilverPotato

Oh that's hot (pun), if only I hadn't bought my 6Gv2 literally a month ago D:


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Wow....this puts my Filco keyboard to shame.


----------



## godofdeath

awww if it were a normal 104 kb i would want it


----------



## Blackhawk4

Very nice....but $110? I know mechanical keyboards aren't cheap.....but this just seems like a bit to me for what it is worth. Atleast its up to OCN standards I guess...


----------



## BountyHead

Just got tax return. must resist.. need video card... ocn keyboard *dies*


----------



## TestECull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Ducky does not make rubber dome keyboards, you'd have to go to another brand for that.


I'm sure they've got one that can come down to 40-50 bucks or so.


----------



## thiru

How much is shipping to France?


----------



## Hydraulic

That little guy at the top caught my attention. This is pretty awesome!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


I'm sure they've got one that can come down to 40-50 bucks or so.


They don't, seriously.

http://duckychannel.com.tw/en/products.html


----------



## Domino

8D










This is awesome!


----------



## Toransu

Coolio, been thinking of getting a mech for a while now...


----------



## Crazy9000

The pricing is actually excellent for this type of keyboard







.


----------



## tankguys

Having checked out the keyboards now that they are in-house, I will say they are *really* nice. They are hefty, solid keyboards with really good tactile feel. Definitely high quality


----------



## godofdeath

y couldnt they be like the rosewill one







instead of rosewill with ocn plastered on it instead lol

yea i have no use for those media keys

guess i should wait for the leopolds from ek


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Can we order the wrist pad separately?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


How much is shipping to France?


Un bras pis une jambe
















I have no clue my friend!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


The pricing is actually excellent for this type of keyboard







.


I'd beg to differ







unless you're sayin its an excellent price for a 'special edition' mechanical blue/brown switch keyboard


----------



## AMW1011

So... what are PBT key caps?

Whats the quality like on the Ducky's? Also, any plans on Cherry MX Blacks? NKRO?

Oh and that seems like a good price to me.


----------



## GeforceGTS

No Tenkeyless









I would still really like one of these though but no cash for around a month, hopefully they will still be available then or even better a tenkeyless will be available







Ducky do make a tenkeyless right?


----------



## Contagion

I want one.
Now. But. $110 D:
Hmmmm. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


So... what are PBT key caps?


High quality plastic, about as good as it gets for a keycap. Supposedly they don't gain that shine after a few months of use, and they're lasered with infill (rather than pad-printed like the normal $110 Duckys).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


No Tenkeyless










That was a sacrifice that had to be made in order to get them out at this time. Future shipments, if any, should include them, as well as the 9008-G2 listed on their own site.







If demand is high enough, all you have to do is wait and we'll have more variety.


----------



## Infernosaint

Damn, that's seriously awesome. I kinda need ISO layout, though


----------



## Sin100

These are HIGH quality keyboards, really guys the pricing is very fair.

I am very tempted to get one, I really want a mechanical keyboard. I shall potentially buy one on pay day!


----------



## Chipp

For those of you who will grow tired of the Duck, he can be turned off in your UserCP here:

http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editoptions

Now, I'm personally not sure how anyone could ever grow tired of that little guy!


----------



## SS_Patrick

Question. Does OCN get anything out of this? If not I'd rather buy somewhere else. If part of my money goes to OCN then heck yea I'll get one. I didn't see this mentioned anywhere


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


High quality plastic, about as good as it gets for a keycap. Supposedly they don't gain that shine after a few months of use, and they're lasered with infill (rather than pad-printed like the normal $110 Duckys).


I thought Dye sub. and double shot where the best? Or does PBT stand for one of those?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


For those of you who will grow tired of the Duck, he can be turned off in your UserCP here:

http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editoptions

Now, I'm personally not sure how anyone could ever grow tired of that little guy!










I opted out... But it brought him back? Something wrong here?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


For those of you who will grow tired of the Duck, he can be turned off in your UserCP here:

http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editoptions

Now, I'm personally not sure how anyone could ever grow tired of that little guy!










I think that if you click on him, he disappears for good


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


I thought Dye sub. and double shot where the best? Or does PBT stand for one of those?


You're thinking of the character printing method; PBT is the actual key material (normal $110 Duckys are ABS plastic-capped). Dye sub is only still done by a select few companies simply due to how expensive it is (Topre being one of them).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


I thought Dye sub. and double shot where the best? Or does PBT stand for one of those?


PBT is a type of plastic. The key caps are lasered then filled with the ink, so there's a lot of it and it's unlikely you will be able to rub it off.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


That was a sacrifice that had to be made in order to get them out at this time. Future shipments, if any, should include them, as well as the 9008-G2 listed on their own site.


Ah I hope these sell well then, I'm a weirdo and game with my keyboard on my lap, so anything longer than a tenkeyless is a no go sitting in a chair with arms









I suppose I could have a full sized and god forbid actually type on it correctly ;x


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I opted out... But it brought him back? Something wrong here?


BFRD is currently tweaking the system. It might disappear and reappear a few times for the next few minutes.


----------



## THEoBZ

****! Yes


----------



## BountyHead

Any free shipping codes for tankguys  I wanna order one but dont know if I should...


----------



## SinX7

Nice! To bad I don't have enough money :/


----------



## AMW1011

Ah I understand now. If only they had Cherry MX Blacks. Still its an interesting option.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


Question. Does OCN get anything out of this? If not I'd rather buy somewhere else. If part of my money goes to OCN then heck yea I'll get one. I didn't see this mentioned anywhere


We're charging enough over our unit cost to not loose any money, but, the goal is never to make money on projects like this. We just want to provide our members with cool stuff.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


BFRD is currently tweaking the system. It might disappear and reappear a few times for the next few minutes.


Sounds good, I wouldn't mind buying one. But unfortunately, I haven't used a Mechanical keyboard since I was 7. 110$ is a bit costly to dish out if I ended up not liking it.

Good looking product though. I know it will sell.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


We're charging enough over our unit cost to not loose any money, but, the goal is never to make money on projects like this. We just want to provide our members with cool stuff.










I understand but if I'm gonna buy something with OCN on it I would like to give ocn a little money back in the process


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


Question. Does OCN get anything out of this? If not I'd rather buy somewhere else. If part of my money goes to OCN then heck yea I'll get one. I didn't see this mentioned anywhere


I'll let them elaborate if they are so inclined, but if you want a good keyboard and you want to support OCN, this is a good way to accomplish both


----------



## Shatterist

If this came a week ago...!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Sounds good, I wouldn't mind buying one. But unfortunately, I haven't used a Mechanical keyboard since I was 7. 110$ is a bit costly to dish out if I ended up not liking it.

Good looking product though. I know it will sell.










These are modern boards, probably not like the ones you used at 7







. MORE BETTER


----------



## AMOCO




----------



## shnur

Amazing!!! Now if I didn't get my DAS a month ago I'd be all over this


----------



## koven

you guys should throw in an overclocked account with every purchase


----------



## byrkoet

Sweet.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

This is by far the coolest product that OCN has to offer!


----------



## ice_owl

This is awesome! Thanks guys for getting this together! My oh my how this little Forum has grown over the years.


----------



## hout17

This is very awesome will be getting one of these in a couple of paychecks for sure! Go OCN! Also thanks to all of those that made this possible.


----------



## epidemic

I get paid tonight very tempting....


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


These are modern boards, probably not like the ones you used at 7







. MORE BETTER


Of course, but I'd rather have a hands on feel. I would like to be able to feel the difference between the different types that are offered etc. But I notice a lot of people buying up the older boards from when I was 7 because they love them


----------



## 161029

How about DasKeyboard? I like their keyboard better because of their look.


----------



## RAFFY

OCN is taking over!


----------



## Eagle1337

I'd just like to tell you how much I hate you guys. I just recently got my widow xD
Anyways probably one of the best products i've seen with ocn branding.


----------



## Segovax

what is this i don't even


----------



## reaper~

Haha.. nice! You guys have managed to release Ducky way before EK's Leopolds. Now please get some tenkeyless so I could place my order.









..and that Ducky logo moving around on top.. very subtle. lol


----------



## RAFFY

Oh what the duck there is a duck at the top of my screen!


----------



## Hamburglar

Dang, just ordered my Das keyboard Monday and it'll be here tomorrow.....

Might have snagged on this one instead though...


----------



## killabytes

Nifty.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Haha.. nice! You guys have managed to release Ducky way before EK's Leopolds. Now please get some tenkeyless so I could place my order.










If we had waited for tenkeyless*, we wouldn't have been able to launch until after EK got their Leopolds out.









*Ducky's been SEVERELY backlogged on the tenkeyless in Asia so they couldn't get them to us this early; they want to handle the Asian markets first.


----------



## -iceblade^

drool.

and i don't have $110


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SinX7*


Nice! To bad I don't have enough money :/


This.

My G15v1 is dying backlight wise...but I need a new case.


----------



## th3l4st0ne

Why can't I afford one of those keyboards, WHY GOD WHY?!?!
But I will try to get one.


----------



## mbudden

Rate this up, someone 1 star'd it.


----------



## BountyHead

Just Ordered mine.....

Anyone else order one yet?


----------



## Versa

The power of ... OCN compels me to buy one








Need tax money!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Man, I just promised my wife I wouldnt spend any money on the computer with the $3k+ we are getting back from taxes







now I might have to. Glad you guys are getting more OCN gear up and running, just out of curiosity, whats up with the hoodie's?


----------



## Gorsky

Just bought the DK 9008-CELLB | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Blue switches), Im so excited!!!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BountyHead*


Just Ordered mine.....

Anyone else order one yet?


----------



## audioxbliss

I needz one!

Unfortunately the TankGuys website seems to be failing for me. Every time. For the past 3 weeks.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


*Ducky's been SEVERELY backlogged on the tenkeyless in Asia so they couldn't get them to us this early; they want to handle the Asian markets first.


Asian markets? Booo!!







I want my Ducky tenkeyless now!









Oh well, props to you guys for getting the product out so fast. Way to go, OCN.


----------



## teajayyy

how long will the duck be there?


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*












The hole in my Pocket that dumped out 156 bucks


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teajayyy*


how long will the duck be there?


http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
Last Option.
You can turn it off.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


y couldnt they be like the rosewill one







instead of rosewill with ocn plastered on it instead lol

yea i have no use for those media keys

guess i should wait for the leopolds from ek


This is better than the Rosewill, and only costs $10 more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Can we order the wrist pad separately?


You can buy various wrist pads separately.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


I'd beg to differ







unless you're sayin its an excellent price for a 'special edition' mechanical blue/brown switch keyboard


For the price of these, on a quality and feature standpoint; these are excellently priced.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


So... what are PBT key caps?

Whats the quality like on the Ducky's? Also, any plans on Cherry MX Blacks? NKRO?

Oh and that seems like a good price to me.


We can do MX-Black; but all of these boards are NKRO over PS/2
6KRO over USB

PBT Keycaps are essentially more durable than standard keycaps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


No Tenkeyless









I would still really like one of these though but no cash for around a month, hopefully they will still be available then or even better a tenkeyless will be available







Ducky do make a tenkeyless right?


We will have Tenkeyless in the future









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BountyHead*


Just Ordered mine.....

Anyone else order one yet?


I've got a board on the way


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BountyHead*


The hole in my Pocket that dumped out 156 bucks


hahaha


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Asian markets? Booo!!







I want my Ducky tenkeyless now!









Oh well, props to you guys for getting the product out so fast. Way to go, OCN.










Think of it this way; the more that buy the full-size keyboards, the more incentive we have to get more shipments, including ones with the tenkeyless.


----------



## TheGimpAddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*













Quote:














Quote:














Quote:


----------



## koven

must...........resist

it'd be my first mechanical keyboard hmm


----------



## BountyHead

I cant wait been wanting a mechanical keyboard for a while so i went all out!

Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK 9008-BEPLB


----------



## wierdo124

Happy to see Tankguys handling this, i've dealt with them in the past, top notch
















: the header


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorsky*


Just bought the DK 9008-CELLB | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Blue switches), Im so excited!!!










Damn right you did







.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*



DK 9008-BEPLB | Ducky Special Edition & Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches, includes PBT keycaps and wrist wrest) - $140 + SH
http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchan...-beplb-27.html


My wife just bought me this for my birthday.

I feel so happy inside.


----------



## mejobloggs

I wish I could get a keyboard like these but with no numpad


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12426033*
> must...........resist
> 
> it'd be my first mechanical keyboard hmm


Be like this guy (quoted below), and get the board.









Theres already more than a few people with boards ordered.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12426039*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait been wanting a mechanical keyboard for a while so i went all out!
> 
> Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK 9008-BEPLB


You should bust out your photography skeelz and show it off once you get it


----------



## EpicPie

Why don't i have the money to buy all of them.
/capslock


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12426022*
> Think of it this way; the more that buy the full-size keyboards, the more incentive we have to get more shipments, including ones with the tenkeyless.


True. Oh well, since I'm waiting to get a Leopold, guess I can wait for a Ducky tenkeyless also.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;12426092*
> My wife just bought me this for my birthday.
> 
> I feel so happy inside.










happy birthday man







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mejobloggs;12426098*
> I wish I could get a keyboard like these but with no numpad


We'll have the DK-1087 in a later batch. It is a tenkeyless version


----------



## Zerkk

Selling my xArmor and picking up one of these! Love the duck at the top, I logged in and was like "***, I wonder if I can click that s.o.b." sure enough it brought me to this wonder thread. This is awesome! Pricing is good for a mech board, not sure what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426102*
> 
> You should bust out your photography skeelz and show it off once you get it


I has no skeelz unless you count my zerg macro  i has 10 base and no offensive units, what do you mean its not like Civ V i cant win that way -_-


----------



## CorporalAris

Holy crap, im replacing my ABS M1 asap!


----------



## cory1234

Why? Why wasn't think available before I got my Filco Mx brown





















.


----------



## djk11

Oh no the Escape key is OCN! Now I'll never get out of here


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12426124*
> I has no skeelz unless you count my zerg macro  i has 10 base and no offensive units, what do you mean its not like Civ V i cant win that way -_-


Just go outside with a white sheet, turn on close up shooting, and steady your hand. I'm sure you can do it.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalAris;12426125*
> Holy crap, im replacing my ABS M1 asap!


:applaud:And you get a Flame keycap with this one as well







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12426137*
> Why? Why wasn't think available before I got my Filco Mx brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You can always get a new board









I have like 8 mechanical keyboards for that reason....


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426102*
> Be like this guy (quoted below), and get the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres already more than a few people with boards ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


lol yeah... it's getting real tempting

how good is this keyboard considered? i.e. what's "better"?


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tator tot;12426155*
> just go outside with a white sheet, turn on close up shooting, and steady your hand. I'm sure you can do it.


:d


----------



## joemaniaci

I'd hate to be the guy who got one of these and then got banned from OCN.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;12426172*
> I'd hate to be the guy who got one of these and then got banned from OCN.


LOL, I guess some black spray paint and/or sandpaper would be in order. I also have one on the way. Very excited.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12426160*
> lol yeah... it's getting real tempting
> 
> how good is this keyboard considered? i.e. what's "better"?


Quality-wise? Probably right around where Filco stands, I'd say. From that standpoint, Leopolds may be better but they don't have the features of Duckys. Though it's likely a negligible difference anyway; if I remember properly, Ducky claims less than a HALF PERCENT defect rate of these. The 9008-G2s also have much better PCBs than these 9008s.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TestECull;12425589*
> I'm sure they've got one that can come down to 40-50 bucks or so.


Not for a Ducky. You'll have a very difficult time finding any Mechanical Keyboards in that range currently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4;12425572*
> Very nice....but $110? I know mechanical keyboards aren't cheap.....but this just seems like a bit to me for what it is worth. Atleast its up to OCN standards I guess...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4;12425665*
> I'd beg to differ:thinking: unless you're sayin its an excellent price for a 'special edition' mechanical blue/brown switch keyboard


You aren't in the loop on Mech keyboard pricing. For a Ducky, these prices are great. And they're certainly worlds apart from any rubber keyboard you'll find. They're currently priced on par with what EK was selling Filco's for, and I'd take a Ducky over a Filco.

To put it this way, I wouldn't pay more than $10 for a keyboard that wasn't mechanical. I probably wouldn't take one if it was given to me free either. There is just that large a difference in quality.

Sure $110 might be a lot for you to spend on any old keyboard, but it's current ballpark for a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## mbudden

What kind of tops do they have? Flat? etc?


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12426191*
> Quality-wise? Probably right around where Filco stands, I'd say. From that standpoint, Leopolds may be better but they don't have the features of Duckys. Though it's likely a negligible difference anyway; if I remember properly, Ducky claims less than a HALF PERCENT defect rate of these. The 9008-G2s also have much better PCBs than these 9008s.


would you say this is the best bang for buck mech kb?


----------



## reedo

so stoked, I'm starting the saving plan for one of these right now


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12426210*
> would you say this is the best bang for buck mech kb?


Given that these are less than Filcos used to be at EliteKeyboards, plus the features and included goodies, I'd say so.


----------



## Morizuno

I own a ducky, amazing board. 2 months and looks brand new <3


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djk11;12426146*
> Oh no the Escape key is OCN! Now I'll never get out of here










This is what I was thinking. Actualy, if you really wanted you could bind the esc key to open up OCN, if you really wanted.

Good to see many of you purchasing, I would love to see pics and reviews from you guys when they arrive as I hope to get one when I get paid.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

No UK layout?

But I need my double row enter key,


----------



## mbudden

Will someone please mention to me you would use the volume keys and the keys over the number pad? No FN key for the volume control?


----------



## Wiremaster

Tenkeyless? Great. Now I have to save my college-student income for both an M8 AND a OCN Ducky.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12426304*
> No UK layout?
> 
> But I need my double row enter key,


Heh, they don't even have a JIS layout yet. US-ANSI only. It may change in the future but there's no way to know for sure right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12426319*
> Will someone please mention to me you would use the volume keys and the keys over the number pad? No FN key for the volume control?


Actually yes, in place of the menu key there IS an FN key (it does not double as a menu key, FYI). In addition, holding it and pressing F9 disables the Windows key (for gamers!), FN+F10 switches left Ctrl key with Caps Lock (for Linux users, I think), and FN+F11 switches left Windows key with left Alt key (for Mac users). LEDs at these keys indicate if you are using those functions.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12426328*
> Heh, they don't even have a JIS layout yet. US-ANSI only. It may change in the future but there's no way to know for sure right now.


Shame. You could sell the spacebars separately, I can see a 9008 Black on Black, UK/EU layout, and an OCN spacebar


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;12425999*
> I needz one!
> 
> Unfortunately the TankGuys website seems to be failing for me. Every time. For the past 3 weeks.


Failing how? Are you getting error messages, failing at a specific step, or not reaching it at all?

If all else fails, just PM me and we'll do an order offline!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12426356*
> Failing how? Are you getting error messages, failing at a specific step, or not reaching it at all?
> 
> If all else fails, just PM me and we'll do an order offline!


Site is taking a long time to load the page when I tried...could be my ISP, has been wonky.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Want, want, want, want, want.

Must have 10-keyless


----------



## MeeMoo220

Holy crap! I hate mechanical keyboards, but I might just have to buy one of these!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12426382*
> Want, want, want, want, want.
> 
> Must have 10-keyless


A dremel could do that. This is OCN, we don't like stock anyways







.


----------



## Rpg2

As a broke college student, I'm unfortunately going to have to pass on this sick keyboard until they somehow hit ~$50 range.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12426328*
> Actually yes, in place of the menu key there IS an FN key (it does not double as a menu key, FYI). In addition, holding it and pressing F9 disables the Windows key (for gamers!), FN+F10 switches left Ctrl key with Caps Lock (for Linux users, I think), and FN+F11 switches left Windows key with left Alt key (for Mac users). LEDs at these keys indicate if you are using those functions.










woops.
didn't look on the right side of the space bar. was looking on the left side lol.
not really a fan of the LED in the key though. looks a bit funky. i guess that's just me nitpicking. always used to the three little lights


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;12426370*
> Site is taking a long time to load the page when I tried...could be my ISP, has been wonky.


Hmm... well I just did a pretty massive server upgrade a couple days ago, and have more on the way (12Gb of memory, and an SSD!) to put in this weekend. Actual bandwidth may be an issue though. If anyone else is having major issues let me know, and it may push me over the edge to finally order the next tier pipeline


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12426160*
> lol yeah... it's getting real tempting
> 
> how good is this keyboard considered? i.e. what's "better"?


Well a Deck Legend or IBM Model M/Unicomp might be considered better in overall build. The IBM & Unicomp boards don't have the features.

Deck's are backlit but lack all the other features.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12426209*
> What kind of tops do they have? Flat? etc?


These are sculpted tops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12426319*
> Will someone please mention to me you would use the volume keys and the keys over the number pad? No FN key for the volume control?


You use the FN Key
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;12426321*
> Tenkeyless? Great. Now I have to save my college-student income for both an M8 AND a OCN Ducky.


Just wait it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12426382*
> Want, want, want, want, want.
> 
> Must have 10-keyless


We can get them in the next shipment.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12426470*
> Hmm... well I just did a pretty massive server upgrade a couple days ago, and have more on the way (12Gb of memory, and an SSD!) to put in this weekend. Actual bandwidth may be an issue though. If anyone else is having major issues let me know, and it may push me over the edge to finally order the next tier pipeline


Do we have to push the tank itself, or just you?


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426481*
> Do we have to push the tank itself, or just you?


If I had a real tank, even if it meant I had to push it, I'd be doing that all day and to heck with the silly website









mmmm tanks... the 12 year old in me never grew up.


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12426541*
> If I had a real tank, even if it meant I had to push it, I'd be doing that all day and to heck with the silly website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm tanks... the 12 year old in me never grew up.


Stop posting and ship my keyboard who cares if its after business hours


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12426575*
> Stop posting and ship my keyboard who cares if its after business hours


I think UPS is closed







.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Oh ho HO

Didn't see this coming, but I like what I'm seeing now.









It's ramen for me for the next week, I'm saving up.


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12426588*
> I think UPS is closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12426588*
> I think UPS is closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't worry, just tell them it's OCN business, they have a door round the back.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12426541*
> If I had a real tank, even if it meant I had to push it, I'd be doing that all day and to heck with the silly website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm tanks... the 12 year old in me never grew up.


That's me... except with Giant Robots... and the inner 4 year old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12426575*
> Stop posting and ship my keyboard who cares if its after business hours


You need to buy the extra special "*tank delivery" option where they personally drive the tank to your house and hand deliver it.









*You must buy TankGuys the tank first.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;12426607*
> Don't worry, just tell them it's OCN business, they have a door round the back.


Where they try to sell you some cocaine?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Remember, the OCN keycap was *MY idea*


----------



## BizzareRide

Would rather a G510 for the price


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;12426649*
> Would rather a G510 for the price












..
Nevermind.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;12426649*
> Would rather a G510 for the price


Trust me, this is a whole other world compared to something like the G Series keyboards from Logitech.

There is a reason that new gaming keyboards are mechanical. Thermaltake eSports & Razer are both doing it. Logitech will most likely follow suit.

I highly suggest trying one.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12426575*
> Stop posting and ship my keyboard who cares if its after business hours


I'm kind of stuck and can't ship until Mon/Tues anyway, as I'm still waiting on the shipping boxes from my supplier. Depending on how many orders we have before that, though, I may be able to find a work around.


----------



## darksilent

If I recently had not bought my black-on-black ducky 9008 I would've so bought this. Loving the OCN keycap.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksilent;12426791*
> If I recently had not bought my black-on-black ducky 9008 I would've so bought this. Loving the OCN keycap.


http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclock-net-keyboard-key-cherry.html

$5 shipped


----------



## Krusher33

LOL... nice.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12426728*
> I'm kind of stuck and can't ship until Mon/Tues anyway, as I'm still waiting on the shipping boxes from my supplier. Depending on how many orders we have before that, though, I may be able to find a work around.


So who on OCN does the minor repairs? I am always looking for an excuse to solder something.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426710*
> Trust me, this is a whole other world compared to something like the G Series keyboards from Logitech.
> 
> There is a reason that new gaming keyboards are mechanical. Thermaltake eSports & Razer are both doing it. Logitech will most likely follow suit.
> 
> I highly suggest trying one.


Different strokes for different folks. Hopefully those who haven't tried one before make sure they like that type of keyboard before they buy it. Findin one that fits ya isn't too hard though.


----------



## JedixJarf

Nice, too bad I need ergonomic keyboards.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;12426837*
> So who on OCN does the minor repairs? I am always looking for an excuse to solder something.


That'll be announced shortly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4;12426850*
> Different strokes for different folks. Hopefully those who haven't tried one before make sure they like that type of keyboard before they buy it. Findin one that fits ya isn't too hard though.


Well many stores have Razer Blackwidows with small windows to try the keyboard.

So you may wish to try that way. Though we have Brown & Blue switches. Razer is just blue


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12426728*
> I'm kind of stuck and can't ship until Mon/Tues anyway, as I'm still waiting on the shipping boxes from my supplier. Depending on how many orders we have before that, though, I may be able to find a work around.


Say it ain't so! Gonna have to think about upgrading my shipping option

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## cl04k3d

Which one would be the best for gaming? The quietest?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d;12426930*
> Which one would be the best for gaming? The quietest?


Cherry MX-Brown version would be the pick for most people


----------



## MijnWraak

Not sure if mentioned already, but the $110 version w/ brown switches says it comes with the wrist wrest while the $140 description doesn't mention it.









Also quick question, why are there two plugs? What's the smaller one for? (not the ps/2 one)
d'oh! it's not hardwired in. *facepalm* order incoming


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d;12426930*
> Which one would be the best for gaming? The quietest?


Brown is the quieter of the two - as for which is better for gaming, it matters not. Both offer the same ability to read as many keys at once as you need. The only difference is how they feel. The brown offers a bit more resistance and has a nice click to it, the blue is softer, somewhere between the click type and the cheap rubber dome keyboards you find.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426967*
> Cherry MX-Brown version would be the pick for most people


Damn the most expensive...


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;12426977*
> Not sure if mentioned already, but the $110 version w/ brown switches says it comes with the wrist wrest while the $140 description doesn't mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also quick question, why are there two plugs? What's the smaller one for? (not the ps/2 one)


Ack! Thanks, it's fixed now. My trying to post these was a comedy of errors tonight... failing cameras and SD cards (hence the *terrible* pictures, which will be fixed ASAP), directory permission problems, cable issues, screaming 3 year olds running through my office. My concentration level was lacking a tad


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d;12426988*
> Damn the most expensive...


MX-browns are $110 or $140 for the special edition.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d;12426988*
> Damn the most expensive...


There is a Brown $110 model as well.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d;12426988*
> Damn the most expensive...


Nah, do this one:

http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-bellb.html

Also $110. Just doesn't have the highest grade keycaps, or the wrist rest. Otherwise it's the same.


----------



## Megaman_90

So Awesome...I want one but...The price...


----------



## kenolak

Wow! Really?? $110?! I know I'm cheap and all but seriously?! AND they're not even japanese or american made?!

Anyway, Hope they do fantastic and make the site/"admin"/ money!


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;12427060*
> Wow! Really?? $110?! I know I'm cheap and all but seriously?! AND they're not even japanese or american made?!
> 
> Anyway, Hope they do fantastic and make the site/"admin"/ money!


They are mechanical keyboards, they ain't yo momma's rubber membrane keys!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;12427060*
> Wow! Really?? $110?! I know I'm cheap and all but seriously?! AND they're not even japanese or american made?!


Country of Origin doesn't always have an impact on the quality.









The switches themselves come from Cherry which is a German company. These keyboards are well built and come with plenty of features.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;12427060*
> Wow! Really?? $110?! I know I'm cheap and all but seriously?! AND they're not even japanese or american made?!
> 
> Anyway, Hope they do fantastic and make the site/"admin"/ money!


Like Chipp posted, OCN isn't making any money off these. Hoping to break about even.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;12427060*
> Wow! Really?? $110?! I know I'm cheap and all but seriously?! AND they're not even japanese or american made?!
> 
> Anyway, Hope they do fantastic and make the site/"admin"/ money!


They are more then worth the money though, mechanical keyboards are awesome.
Japanese or American made mean jack all in terms of the quality an item is..


----------



## jigglylizard

this
is
nice


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12427028*
> Nah, do this one:
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-bellb.html
> 
> Also $110. Just doesn't have the highest grade keycaps, or the wrist rest. Otherwise it's the same.


Sounds good.


----------



## kenolak

No offense to any keyboard(particularly these new ones). I prefer a cheap $3 keyboard that isn't much of a loss when something eventually gets spilled on it(yeah I'm probably just a klutz).
That being said, If these are (even near) waterproof then $110 is completely reasonable to even a cheapskate like myself.

++ Again Woot On OCN having more merch.


----------



## B757

These aren't spillproof. In fact, they're probably more vulnerable to spills than a typical $3 keyboard.

But people buy these and other mechanical keyboards mainly for:
1. Key feel. Mechanicals feel great to type on.
2. Durability (outside of spills). These are rated to 20 million keystrokes and will probably serve you well for at least a decade. They're also really well built.
3. N-key rollover. No ghosting/blocking issues at all. With a PS/2 adapter, you can get all 104 keys to register if you hold them down at once. 99.99% of rubber dome keyboards fail with certain 3-key combos. Try holding down QWAS simultaneously. You won't get more than 2 to register on most boards.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B757;12427195*
> These aren't spillproof. In fact, they're probably more vulnerable to spills than a typical $3 keyboard.
> 
> But people buy these and other mechanical keyboards mainly for:
> 1. Key feel. Mechanicals feel great to type on.
> 2. Durability (outside of spills). These are rated to 20 million keystrokes and will probably serve you well for at least a decade. They're also really well built.
> 3. N-key rollover. No ghosting/blocking issues at all. With a PS/2 adapter, you can get all 104 keys to register if you hold them down at once. 99.99% of rubber dome keyboards fail with certain 3-key combos. Try holding down QWAS simultaneously. You won't get more than 2 to register on most boards.


These are rated for 50 Million Operations.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B757;12427195*
> These aren't spillproof. In fact, they're probably more vulnerable to spills than a typical $3 keyboard.
> 
> But people buy these and other mechanical keyboards mainly for:
> 1. Key feel. Mechanicals feel great to type on.
> 2. Durability (outside of spills). These are rated to 20 million keystrokes and will probably serve you well for at least a decade. They're also really well built.
> 3. N-key rollover. No ghosting/blocking issues at all. With a PS/2 adapter, you can get all 104 keys to register if you hold them down at once. 99.99% of rubber dome keyboards fail with certain 3-key combos. Try holding down QWAS simultaneously. You won't get more than 2 to register on most boards.


This, good post.


----------



## Deathclaw

way too nice keyboard


----------



## G33K

I'd love an MX keyboard, especially an OCN edition


----------



## KG363




----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12425542*
> Ducky does not make rubber dome keyboards, you'd have to go to another brand for that.


Rubber Dome = Dumpster Fire


----------



## Sno

I'm currently using a Black Widow and have a ABS M1 in the closet with a OCN escape keycap.

But......I want one of those damn keyboards NOW!!!

Browns please and thank you. I will probably order soon even though a tenkeyless sounds great as well or maybe I'll even get both.

Edit : I kinda like the duck . I'm keeping it!


----------



## Malerik

Can they be shipped to Canada? or is it USA only? If it was mentioned in the thread I missed it, apologies.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malerik;12427443*
> Can they be shipped to Canada? or is it USA only? If it was mentioned in the thread I missed it, apologies.


They can be shipped anywhere in the world.


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone have an extra $300 laying around? I would love to get the SE keyboard and some Swan M10's, I love you long time?!?!


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Ahhhhhhhhhh I need a credit card or bank account








If only I could mail in cash hahaha


----------



## Rokabud

OMGOSH I am getting one of these ASAP!! I've been reading so much about mechanical keyboards and now I can get an OCN one!


----------



## slothfish

If only I could afford this







.

This is currently at the top of my cool things to get list.


----------



## Paladin Goo

I just came a little...


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malerik;12427443*
> Can they be shipped to Canada? or is it USA only? If it was mentioned in the thread I missed it, apologies.


Yea international shipments need to be done direct through me via PM or e-mail (sales @ tankguys.com). My site doesn't allow international sales. Also, keep in mind shipping fees and/or import taxes may be pretty high, we'll have to check on a case by case basis.


----------



## B757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12427216*
> These are rated for 50 Million Operations.


Only MX blacks I believe are rated to 50 million. Blues and browns are 20 million as far as I know.

Cherry did publish 50 million for blues once, but that was likely an error, especially since they released that without any changes in design.


----------



## thisispatrick

Horay! Too bad I already got a 1087 incoming from Taiwan.


----------



## xixikkkk

ducky and kbc 很赞。。。


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Chipp this is absolutely a great idea. Good luck to thet sales. Thanks to tankguys as well.


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t







now we can buyz them


----------



## TheBigC




----------



## kubo

Count me in


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

i dont know too much about keyboards can someone tell me the difference between the 3?


----------



## darksilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12426808*
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclock-net-keyboard-key-cherry.html
> 
> $5 shipped


$5 shipped to Canada?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat;12427918*
> i dont know too much about keyboards can someone tell me the difference between the 3?


You can read about the different switches in the link in my sig (Mech Keyboard Guide.)

The 3 boards we have are 2 MX brown boards and 1 MX blue board.

The Special Edition board is the same as the others but features better key caps (more durable) with better printing (more resistant to wear and tear.) A long with a wrist rest.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426710*
> Trust me, this is a whole other world compared to something like the G Series keyboards from Logitech.
> 
> There is a reason that new gaming keyboards are mechanical. Thermaltake eSports & Razer are both doing it. Logitech will most likely follow suit.
> 
> I highly suggest trying one.


 I thought they were mechanical! Well then I will consider this.

I hope its nothing like those crappy dell OEM keyboards with the super-long strokes.


----------



## Spunkybd

Wish i could afford one.

They look like dell stocks though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;12427957*
> I thought they were mechanical! Well then I will consider this.
> 
> I hope its nothing like those crappy dell OEM keyboards with the super-long strokes.


Logitech G Series keyboards use the cheap rubber dome switches.

They're not mechanical.


----------



## Enigma8750

Great Idea.. Hope you have enormous Support in this venture.


----------



## TripleC

great, love it,

too bad can't afford it atm. hope it sells good til the day i buy one


----------



## Chinky Chump

How many are available for sale?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ******* Chump;12428097*
> How many are available for sale?


As many as the members want


----------



## KOBALT

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.... i just ordered a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate......

:furious:


----------



## kzinti1

I checked out the site, http://www.tankguys.com/ and counted 20 items counting these 3 keyboards. On their entire site? Surely they must sell more than that don't they? Have I somehow missed some link on their site?
Are these the people that we're going to be ordering fans from?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12428264*
> I checked out the site, http://www.tankguys.com/ and counted 20 items counting these 3 keyboards. On their entire site? Surely they must sell more than that don't they? Have I somehow missed some link on their site?
> Are these the people that we're going to be ordering fans from?


Yes they're working with us on the fan order as well.


----------



## AMW1011

Damn it. Should I get one of these or a Deck Legend? Are browns about as loud as Blacks? Is there a place to buy custom/aftermarket key caps for these keyboards?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12428324*
> Damn it. Should I get one of these or a Deck Legend? Are browns about as loud as Blacks? Is there a place to buy custom/aftermarket key caps for these keyboards?


I own a Deck and a Ducky; I would personally get the ducky & a desk lamp.

The Deck's are built like tanks, but do not have as any features; the font on a Deck is also bleh.


----------



## bleedingRoue

Do these include a regular escape key too?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleedingRoue;12428398*
> Do these include a regular escape key too?


Yes, and WSAD replacements in a little baggy.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12428379*
> I own a Deck and a Ducky; I would personally get the ducky & a desk lamp.
> 
> The Deck's are built like tanks, but do not have as any features; the font on a Deck is also bleh.


Haha, I like the font. I have noticed that I don't really need the back-lighting. What features does the Ducky have? The ones I read earlier sounded pretty mundane, but perhaps there are others or I didn't quite understand them?


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12412154*
> Hi all!
> 
> With much pleasure, today we're ready launch a line of co-branded Overclock.net/DuckyChannel International mechanical keyboards. For those not aware, Ducky is a Taiwanese company who specializes in very high quality peripherals. Aside from exceptional quality, their products can be quite hard to find - so we're excited to be able to offer them.
> 
> In this initial trial run we're offering 3 models, which are as follows:
> 
> DK 9008-BELLB | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches) - $110 + SH
> http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-bellb.html
> 
> DK 9008-CELLB | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Blue switches) - $110 + SH
> http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-cellb.html
> 
> DK 9008-BEPLB | Ducky Special Edition & Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches, includes PBT keycaps and wrist wrest) - $140 + SH
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-beplb-27.html
> All of the boards come with user-replaceable blue WASD keys, and a key-puller tool to assist with that process. Each has the Overclock.net flame on the Escape key, and the full Overclock.net logo on the front edge of the space bar, alongside the Ducky logo.
> 
> Some additional info:
> 
> Minor repairs will be handled by selected Overclock.net members with knowledge in peripheral repairs, while full RMAs will be processed out of Ducky's California offices where they will facilitate shipping to Taiwan if needed. Buyer pays shipping both ways for minor repairs and pays one way for shipping for major repairs.
> For now, we are treating this as a trial run. Quantity is very limited; however, we'd love to continue offering these in the future if all goes well.
> To keep overhead down, all sales are final.
> Shipping is estimated at between $13 and $16 for most people, and keyboards will begin shipping Tuesday (Feb 22nd).
> Of course, this wouldn't be much of a product launch without pictures and a giveaway or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please click the thumbnails below for larger versions. The contest thread can be found in the Contests and Promotions section.
> 
> Many thanks to the small focus group that helped get this project off the ground, and many more thanks to Tankguys for happily dealing with whatever retailing requests we have.


Just a heads up, if you click on the photo you get hit with a "you have a virus" popup.


----------



## C101

Oops.


----------



## xira

Wish I had held out before buying my Rosewill RK-9000. Would've gladly opted for one of these instead. Oh well, looks good. Hope to see more in the future. Congrats!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12428379*
> I own a Deck and a Ducky; I would personally get the ducky & a desk lamp.
> 
> The Deck's are built like tanks, but do not have as any features; the font on a Deck is also bleh.


Thanks for the reply to my other post.
Now, what are the actual features of these keyboards. I checked the manufacturers site in Taiwan and none of the links work referring to the details of their keyboards, or actually any of the links there at all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12428421*
> Haha, I like the font. I have noticed that I don't really need the back-lighting. What features does the Ducky have? The ones I read earlier sounded pretty mundane, but perhaps there are others or I didn't quite understand them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12428475*
> Thanks for the reply to my other post.
> Now, what are the actual features of these keyboards. I checked the manufacturers site in Taiwan and none of the links work referring to the details of their keyboards, or actually any of the links there at all.


Ducky's have:

4 "action" keys
Calculator
My Computer
Email
Home

Fn Media key
Play/Pause
Mute
Volume Up
Volume Down
Stop
Next
Previous

Windows Key & Alt Key can swap functions (So alt would be windows and windows would be alt)
Windows key can be disabled
CTRL & Capslocks can be switched
USB Cable is detachable.


----------



## charliehorse55

A windows key?

That's a deal killer right now. Just leave it as the letters "Meta" or let the keyboard come with an additional key with the Tux Logo on it.

Honestly a tux keyboard, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## cozmo5050

all the peeps looking to buy this sweet keyboard but have no money...
put your SSD's up for sale.

It'll be mutually beneficial


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12428515*
> Ducky's have:
> 
> 4 "action" keys
> Calculator
> My Computer
> Email
> Home
> 
> Fn Media key
> Play/Pause
> Mute
> Volume Up
> Volume Down
> Stop
> Next
> Previous
> 
> Windows Key & Alt Key can swap functions (So alt would be windows and windows would be alt)
> Windows key can be disabled
> CTRL & Capslocks can be switched
> USB Cable is detachable.


Those are some nice features I admit. Not sure how much they would do for me since all my media functions are mapped to my mouse already (Roccat Kone+ FTW). Damn, every computer related purchase is always a hard decision.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;12428551*
> A windows key?
> 
> That's a deal killer right now. Just leave it as the letters "Meta" or let the keyboard come with an additional key with the Tux Logo on it.
> 
> Honestly a tux keyboard, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


You can buy a replacement keycap for the Linux Logo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12428585*
> Those are some nice features I admit. Not sure how much they would do for me since all my media functions are mapped to my mouse already (Roccat Kone+ FTW). Damn, every computer related purchase is always a hard decision.


I personally have all my media functions mapped to my G500; though the on keyboard functions are very nice as well. If I'm in the middle of typing I can just use them like that instead of having to move to my mouse.

Using the mouse is more for in-game applications.


----------



## kzinti1

Sounds nice. How about USB ports? Also, the backlighting would have to be fairly bright. Like my Sidewinder X6.


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12428621*
> You can buy a replacement keycap for the Linux Logo.


WHERE!

Damn... another thing to add to my list of things to get....

-More compression fittings
-MDPC-X Sleeve
-THIS KEYBOARD + LINUX KEYCAP

I hate OCN sometimes...


----------



## subliminally incorrect

will this keyboard make me pwn better in bc2?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;12428681*
> WHERE!
> 
> Damn... another thing to add to my list of things to get....
> 
> -More compression fittings
> -MDPC-X Sleeve
> -THIS KEYBOARD + LINUX KEYCAP
> 
> I hate OCN sometimes...


It hurts so good.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12428654*
> Sounds nice. How about USB ports? Also, the backlighting would have to be fairly bright. Like my Sidewinder X6.


Between backlighting & Desklamp it doesn't matter to me either way.

I sometimes like the Desklamp though, because the light it shot down at my hands instead up into my eyes. Though I normally keep backlighting on low.

I prefer the subtle glow if I do have it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;12428681*
> WHERE!
> 
> Damn... another thing to add to my list of things to get....
> 
> -More compression fittings
> -MDPC-X Sleeve
> -THIS KEYBOARD + LINUX KEYCAP
> 
> I hate OCN sometimes...


DasKeyboard sells them.


----------



## scyy

I'm definitely getting one, whether I win it or buy it.


----------



## S.M.

Nerdgasm


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I honestly wish I could afford a new keyboard especially a mech one. Im still using a really crappy keyboard from walmart. http://www.logitech.com/en-roeu/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3046

was like 9 bucks. One day I will be able to afford one of these bad boys


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12428731*
> DasKeyboard sells them.


Hey Tator, are there any more outlets for custom/aftermarket key caps? I love things that I can personalize and that would greatly help my decision. Thanks for all the help BTW.


----------



## kilrbe3

Aint gonna lie, wasn't expecting a uhhh... keyboard? I guess...


----------



## Greensystemsgo

o geez gf is gonna kill me.


----------



## CLoNi




----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12428824*
> Aint gonna lie, wasn't expecting a uhhh... keyboard? I guess...


Well what WERE you expecting?


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Get me a compact version (no numpad) with the Cherry blues and I am in for one. I have been cruising Geekhack lately doing research on mechs and it would be just what I am looking for.


----------



## candy_van

Wow...just...I'm totally floored here.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12428813*
> Hey Tator, are there any more outlets for custom/aftermarket key caps? I love things that I can personalize and that would greatly help my decision. Thanks for all the help BTW.


Yes
FenTek, KeyTops, & Signature Plastics all offer custom keycap options.

FenTek is who made the original OCN Keycaps.

EliteKeyboards also offers ClickClack caps.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12428841*
> Well what WERE you expecting?


Like stickers or something or more lanyards lol

Just keyboard i was like woah?









its not a bad thing either... i never care what my keyboard/mouse is.. i think I may buy


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12428874*
> EliteKeyboards also offers ClickClack caps.


Clack's keycaps are some of the best out there.


















@AMW1011: You could also try here but most of them are "non-functional". lol


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12428874*
> Yes
> FenTek, KeyTops, & Signature Plastics all offer custom keycap options.
> 
> FenTek is who made the original OCN Keycaps.
> 
> EliteKeyboards also offers ClickClack caps.


Thanks, I only wish I could give you REP, you definitely deserve it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12428922*
> Clack's keycaps are some of the best out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AMW1011: You could also try here also but most of them are "non-functional". lol


I'm going to have to get that Skull key, just not sure what I'll use it for. Maybe the A key.

I'll check them out, thanks.

Edit: Do you think that the keys from Pimp my Keyboard can be modded to work with cherry MX switches? Might be time to get out the dremel and glue.


----------



## candy_van

So glad I paid (much) more to import a Filco last month...


----------



## Track

I would definitely buy it.. but 110$ just seems steep for a keyboard.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

I really want to get the tenkeyless version, will it be a long wait?


----------



## terence52

wow! lol.. i want the keycaps for my noppoo choc


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12428946*
> I'm going to have to get that Skull key, just not sure what I'll use it for. Maybe the A key.
> 
> I'll check them out, thanks.
> 
> Edit: Do the keys from Pimp my Keyboard work with cherry MX switches?


I believe some of them do. It's in their FAQ. You might wanna shoot them an email first before buying.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan;12428994*
> I really want to get the tenkeyless version, will it be a long wait?


We're in contact with Ducky now to see just how quickly they can get that batch done and shipped, now that we've confirmed there is (plenty of) demand for them.







Basically, as soon as we can possibly get them is the target, we're just not sure exactly what that will end up being yet.


----------



## CarFreak302

This is great. This summer when I get more money this will be near the top of my to-buy list. Awesome that OCN is doing this and thanks to TankGuys as well!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12428946*
> Edit: Do you think that the keys from Pimp my Keyboard can be modded to work with cherry MX switches? Might be time to get out the dremel and glue.


PMK Keycaps are made by Sig Plastics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;12428958*
> I would definitely buy it.. but 110$ just seems steep for a keyboard.


This is the type of product, that'll last you greater than 10 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan;12428994*
> I really want to get the tenkeyless version, will it be a long wait?


We don't know right now.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12429066*
> We're in contact with Ducky now to see just how quickly they can get that batch done and shipped, now that we've confirmed there is (plenty of) demand for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, as soon as we can possibly get them is the target, we're just not sure exactly what that will end up being yet.










Thanks for the info


----------



## Sarec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;12425511*
> Adblock.


No-script.


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12429088*
> This is the type of product, that'll last you greater than 10 years.


I'm not great at cleaning my keyboards (too much hassle removing every key), so I usually just buy a new one every year.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;12429113*
> I'm not great at cleaning my keyboards (too much hassle removing every key), so I usually just buy a new one every year.


http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298007591&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt, 0.75-HP Electric Duster: Home Improvement[/URL]

Won't take 5 minutes and can clean your computer case, keyboard, and damn near anything else.


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12429158*
> Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt, 0.75-HP Electric Duster: Home Improvement
> 
> Won't take 5 minutes and can clean your computer case, keyboard, and damn near anything else.


Thanks, I might as well buy that anyway since I spend that much a month on compressed air.

But it still does nothing about grime.


----------



## AMW1011

So are the PBT keys worth $30 extra if you have absolutely no intention of using the wrist rest?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12429254*
> So are the PBT keys worth $30 extra if you have absolutely no intention of using the wrist rest?


They are very nice.

It really comes down to your personal choice; though I picked one up.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12429262*
> They are very nice.
> 
> It really comes down to your personal choice; though I picked one up.


Do you mean that the PBT keys are really that much better? I would seriously hate my keys getting worn down.


----------



## 8-Ball

How long will this last?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12428946*
> Thanks, I only wish I could give you REP, you definitely deserve it.
> 
> I'm going to have to get that Skull key, just not sure what I'll use it for. Maybe the A key.
> 
> I'll check them out, thanks.
> 
> Edit: Do you think that the keys from Pimp my Keyboard can be modded to work with cherry MX switches? Might be time to get out the dremel and glue.


Ripster made a guide on how to do it somewhere on geekhack. You'll need a few keys to harvest the cherry steams from so you can attatch them to the keys you want.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;12429284*
> How long will this last?


Probably as long as Ducky will let it.







We will have a long-standing relationship with the company and will have a much greater variety of their keyboards in the future; maybe not soon, but definitely in time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12429274*
> Do you mean that the PBT keys are really that much better? I would seriously hate my keys getting worn down.


Yes.
They're lasered and filled; very nice. They will last longer in terms of looks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;12429284*
> How long will this last?


Easily 10+ Years.

Mechanical Keyboards do not break often. Ducky has a 0.05% RMA rate.


----------



## Volvo

That thing is walking all over the top of my monitor. LOL.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12429290*
> Ripster made a guide on how to do it somewhere on geekhack. You'll need a few keys to harvest the cherry steams from so you can attatch them to the keys you want.


Sweet, thanks for the heads up. I love these forums!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Just saw this.

Came.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Jimi

These are pretty awesome. Not many other keyboards that good for that price.
I still prefer my filco; they don't have a USA retailer anymore.


----------



## Iceman0803

If I didn't just get a new Deck Legend Frost then I would pick one of these up. Who knows, maybe I still will...I have a thing for mech boards


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;12425511*
> Adblock.


Against forum tos I think.


----------



## DragonLotus

Good stuff. Too bad I already picked up a Filco with Cherry Blues though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*


Against forum tos I think.


It's not, and there is no way to really enforce it.

It would be nice to leave AdBlock off on OCN as we only have 2 Ads on at most. 
Those Ads help generate revenue for the site which is what funds buying these keyboards, lanyards, appliques, and other merchandise. A long with things like our BIONC & [email protected] Teams, even our monthly competitions and such.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonLotus*


Good stuff. Too bad I already picked up a Filco with Cherry Blues though.


What a great reason to pick up one with the Browns.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's not, and there is no way to really enforce it.

It would be nice to leave AdBlock off on OCN as we only have 2 Ads on at most.


Alright, I just did. Your absolutely right, the ads on this sight are easily bare-able, and are good because they help support this great site while not being overly obnoxious.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


Alright, I just did. Your absolutely right, the ads on this sight are easily bare-able, and are good because they help support this great site while not being overly obnoxious.


I won't lie, I'm an Adblock+ User; though it's only for those sites with the horrendous in-text ads or the annoying pop ups that come on Guitar-Tab or Music Lyric sites.

When they are at the top or off to the side it's not much to worry about.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12430084*
> I won't lie, I'm an Adblock+ User; though it's only for those sites with the horrendous in-text ads or the annoying pop ups that come on Guitar-Tab or Music Lyric sites.
> 
> When they are at the top or off to the side it's not much to worry about.


Yeah it was Tomshardware that made me ABP depenedant. For a few months they had an ad for a horrendous US show called Glee. Now the ad I can ignore, but the automatic video playing with unmuted audio I could not. Also, the ads before videos drive me absolutely insane.


----------



## bob808

I will order a ten-keyless version as soon as they are available. I have never been a fan of the ten-key. It makes them too long for my tastes.

I want one and have the cash. Too bad they're not available yet.


----------



## azcrazy

i just got to see them they are AWESOME


----------



## Ivan TSI

Looks pretty 
now a hard decision Ducky/OCN edition chery mx brown or Deck Legend cherry mx black


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;12430141*
> I will order a ten-keyless version as soon as they are available. I have never been a fan of the ten-key. It makes them too long for my tastes.
> 
> I want one and have the cash. Too bad they're not available yet.


Thanks for posting your interest, though. Knowing there is a demand for them will definitely influence the next batch we order.


----------



## BSB27

I want I want I want I want


----------



## yashau

Cherry reds pl0x


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau;12430233*
> Cherry reds pl0x


Heh, we're still figuring out if that's possible at this point; the only Red keyboard they did was the Year of the Cow edition, and we aren't getting those (I think they're discontinued at this point, too). Future models? Dunno, maybe.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12430084*
> I won't lie, I'm an Adblock+ User; though it's only for those sites with the horrendous in-text ads or the annoying pop ups that come on Guitar-Tab or Music Lyric sites.
> 
> When they are at the top or off to the side it's not much to worry about.


NVM ABP just came on again. I just got an ad where a pop up landed in the middle of my screen, AND it had a fake close sign in the top right corner which went to some site. The real close button was in the center.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12430279*
> NVM ABP just came on again. I just got an ad where a pop up landed in the middle of my screen, AND it had a fake close sign in the top right corner which went to some site. The real close button was in the center.


Find out where the ad comes from and report it in the ticket section.

We strive to keep those ads out; I haven't run into it, but if I do I will make sure to report it.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12430378*
> Find out where the ad comes from and report it in the ticket section.
> 
> We strive to keep those ads out; I haven't run into it, but if I do I will make sure to report it.


Alright, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Ivan TSI

If there is a ten-keyless with Cherry mx Black switches i will buy it.


----------



## d3viliz3d

Nice but imo they need to improve the design...
It seems like an old-PC keyboard =/


----------



## Hellknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusion racing;12425511*
> adblock.


omg!!!! Roffffllll!!!!!

On a side note...

MECHANICAL KB FOR THE WIN!!! -I used one, the same exact one, without repairments for over 10 YEARS!

That ducky reminds me of patapon 2 pwnage on the psp....


----------



## Cee

Me me me!










Nice keyboards.


----------



## Willhemmens

Any chance us guys in the UK could pick one up? I'm very interested.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;12430798*
> Any chance us guys in the UK could pick one up? I'm very interested.


International Shipping is possible, just PM TankGuys.


----------



## 8-Ball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes. 
They're lasered and filled; very nice. They will last longer in terms of looks.

Easily 10+ Years.

Mechanical Keyboards do not break often. Ducky has a 0.05% RMA rate.


What I meant when how long this OCN board will last for sale?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8-Ball*


What I meant when how long this OCN board will last for sale?


This is our first trial run; though if these sell well we'll get more. Keep going as long as demand is there more or less.

The idea is that we bring products to the members of our forums that they want.


----------



## cchoy87

Ten keyless and cherry red switches next run!


----------



## [-Snake-]

Wow, the past few days I was so close in buying a filco from armygroup or a ducky from pchome but I managed to stop myself everytime. I am so flippin glad I waited.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Should advertise EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Velathawen

Is this offer only good for US residents? I went to the tank guys website to check for shipping costs to HK, and US is the only possible shipping location :*(


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Is this offer only good for US residents? I went to the tank guys website to check for shipping costs to HK, and US is the only possible shipping location :*(


PM TankGuys on these forums for International Shipping.


----------



## Stance

This is awesome, will certainly help alot of people pull the trigger on switching to mechanical.
Quite affordable in €'s too, just hope shipping to mainland EU won't be too costly.


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

No shipping to Canada?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMidgetYoda;12431115*
> No shipping to Canada?


PM TankGuys on the forums for International Shipping.


----------



## kzinti1

Okay. I bought the Special Edition. I've never even seen a mech. board.


----------



## scrotes

must have


----------



## Davidsen

TankGuys don't ship internationally?


----------



## citruspers

That's great, but is a moving...thing at the top of the page really neccesary? I adblocked it as soon as I could...


----------



## jdcrispe95

LOL Theyre based off the USB dell keyboard...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*


Against forum tos I think.


It isn't and you can add exceptions for OCN anyway.


----------



## losttsol

Too bad you didn't have these in December or I would have bought one. Now I am stuck with the paltry Deck keyboard.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenMidgetYoda*


No shipping to Canada?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


*PM TankGuys on the forums for International Shipping.*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


TankGuys don't ship internationally?


You seriously couldn't read what was said 3 posts above you...?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


TankGuys don't ship internationally?


TankGuys ships internationally, you need to PM them on the forums.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *citruspers*


That's great, but is a moving...thing at the top of the page really neccesary? I adblocked it as soon as I could...


I like him, I







the duck.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


LOL Theyre based off the USB dell keyboard...


No these are not.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


I checked out the site, http://www.tankguys.com/ and counted 20 items counting these 3 keyboards. On their entire site? Surely they must sell more than that don't they? Have I somehow missed some link on their site?
Are these the people that we're going to be ordering fans from?


I have very little listed right now, because we generally only compete on special order processors (low supply, or specific stepping chips.)

Computer parts is a VERY competitive market. While I can sell most anything, my wholesale costs are almost always *higher* than what the "big" stores sell for, so without working a niche, there's no way to make money. Since most stuff won't sell well on my site, I don't bother listing it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


LOL Theyre based off the USB dell keyboard...


Not at all. I deal with the Dell keyboards every day, and these are very, very different.


----------



## Lostcase

the duckie is cute.


----------



## wh-ATI

Maybe some Ã–, Ã„ and Ã… keys on there for us swedes... no?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Very awesome, I look forward to mine


----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wh-ATI*


Maybe some Ã-, Ã„ and Ã&#8230; keys on there for us swedes... no?


This would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wh-ATI*


Maybe some Ã-, Ã„ and Ã&#8230; keys on there for us swedes... no?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


This would be greatly appreciated










You could always have a custom set made by Keycaps Direct.

Or just the specific keys you want/need.


----------



## slowfreight

Cherry Blue Ducky on the way!


----------



## Higgins

If my Das wasn't coming in the mail today, i would order one of these.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You could always have a custom set made by Keycaps Direct.

Or just the specific keys you want/need.


The cost it would be just to ship those would be like 50 times more than the price for the keys themselves.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


The cost it would be just to ship those would be like 50 times more than the price for the keys themselves.










I would email them and ask.

If not; I'm pretty sure I can find an EU Keycaps dealer. Signature Plastics is a pretty big company though, so it may not be as costly shipping wise.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Man, a week after I get my Das Keyboard in the mail I see this. I would have gladly spent the extra $20 to get the special edition of this board. Still, nice to see Ducky and OCN working together on something awesome!


----------



## thiru

To everyone who is getting or recently got a Das directly from their website, you can return it before 30 days no questions asked. Not sure about other distributors though.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I would email them and ask.

If not; I'm pretty sure I can find an EU Keycaps dealer. Signature Plastics is a pretty big company though, so it may not be as costly shipping wise.


But only IF I actually win a keyboard


----------



## FannBlade

Very nicely done!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kleingetier*


They really want us to pay at least 110$ for a keyboard that looks stupid, without special features and only has little overclock brandings? Wow thats gay


Poster who is uninformed about keyboards is uninformed.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kleingetier*


They really want us to pay at least 110$ for a keyboard that looks stupid, without special features and only has little overclock brandings? Wow thats gay


High quality, mechanical keyboard. Read about it.

I'm on the fence about a mechanical at this point, so this is food for thought. Ducky logo on the front page success.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I wonder how this keyboard compares to the Das for instance?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kleingetier*


They really want us to pay at least 110$ for a keyboard *that looks stupid, without special features *and only has little overclock brandings? Wow thats gay



Quote:



Logitech G15 v1


I lol'd


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kleingetier*


They really want us to pay at least 110$ for a keyboard that looks stupid, without special features and only has little overclock brandings? Wow thats gay


I thought the same way about mechanical keyboards, until I actually broke down and bought one. Literally the best $130 I spent on my computer. Typing is so fluid now and is actually much easier on fingers than on my laptop keyboard or my other rubber dome boards I had. Plus, I just like having my blank keycaps on my Das board XD


----------



## Kleingetier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout*


I thought the same way about mechanical keyboards, until I actually broke down and bought one. Literally the best $130 I spent on my computer. Typing is so fluid now and is actually much easier on fingers than on my laptop keyboard or my other rubber dome boards I had. Plus, I just like having my blank keycaps on my Das board XD


Alright


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


I have very little listed right now, because we generally only compete on special order processors (low supply, or specific stepping chips.)

Computer parts is a VERY competitive market. While I can sell most anything, my wholesale costs are almost always *higher* than what the "big" stores sell for, so without working a niche, there's no way to make money. Since most stuff won't sell well on my site, I don't bother listing it









Not at all. I deal with the Dell keyboards every day, and these are very, very different.












looks abit like it... anyways the duck is annoying me now so im going to come off OCN and pop on onemorelevel..


----------



## rmp459

I would love to splurge on one of these, but I just got my noppoo choc mini. I think if you guys have the opportunity to get a mx brown tenkeyless version that would be ftw


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


And how in the world do I get rid of whatever is at the top of the OCN page?


Scroll wheel. Down one click. Problem solved.


----------



## thiru

Quit feeding the troll.

Anyway, can someone explain what the 3 LEDs on the F9-F10-F11 keys are for?

And what are the 4 extra keys? I see email, calculator but I'm not sure what the other 2 do.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Quit feeding the troll.

Anyway, can someone explain what the 3 LEDs on the F9-F10-F11 keys are for?

And what are the 4 extra keys? I see email, calculator but I'm not sure what the other 2 doe.


did you just type "doe" ..... wow







thats urmmm very creative of you.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


And what are the 4 extra keys? I see email, calculator but I'm not sure what the other 2 doe.


Edit - NM I was wrong. I thought it was calculator, screen cap, web home and email, but I see the printscreen key to the left.

Curious about the F keys too.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Quit feeding the troll.

Anyway, can someone explain what the 3 LEDs on the F9-F10-F11 keys are for?

And what are the 4 extra keys? I see email, calculator but I'm not sure what the other 2 do.


Scroll lock, Num lock, Caps clock?

Never had a ducky before.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


Scroll lock, Num lock, Caps clock?

Never had a ducky before.


That would be redundant.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*











looks abit like it... anyways the duck is annoying me now so im going to come off OCN and pop on onemorelevel..


I have that keyboard. I'm using it now.
http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
you can turn off the duck here. Last option.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Scroll wheel. Down one click. Problem solved.


Uh huh... Chipp already stated how to turn it off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Quit feeding the troll.


Me? No. I just didn't like the duck, I hardly call that trolling.


----------



## ronnin426850

That thing runing back and forth in the heading is One Ugly Duck!







Nice to have your own keyboards, though







COngrats!


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


That would be redundant.


Yeah.

According to this post

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?t=7844

Quote:



f9 win key locked
f10 Lctrl capslock exchange
f11 Lwin alt exchange


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I
Me? No. I just didn't like the duck, I hardly call that trolling.


not you..

edit: cool thanks.


----------



## IEATFISH

Just something to think about: your keyboard, mouse, and monitor are the 3 pieces of your computer that you actually interact with physically on a daily basis. The fastest computer will be a pain to use with a poor [insert previous item here]. You could also include your chair/desk into that. Of all the things worth spending money on, those three are not only the most used, but will last the longest AND still be relevant if you buy quality and take care of it. How many GPUs are you still using 10-15 years down the road that are still as functional and current as they were when you got them? Mechanical keyboards from 20-30 years ago are STILL being sold all over the internet. I've loved my Filco and I'm sure I'll love my Ducky.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Just something to think about: your keyboard, mouse, and monitor are the 3 pieces of your computer that you actually interact with physically on a daily basis. The fastest computer will be a pain to use with a poor [insert previous item here]. You could also include your chair/desk into that. Of all the things worth spending money on, those three are not only the most used, but will last the longest AND still be relevant if you buy quality and take care of it. How many GPUs are you still using 10-15 years down the road that are still as functional and current as they were when you got them? Mechanical keyboards from 20-30 years ago are STILL being sold all over the internet. I've loved my Filco and I'm sure I'll love my Ducky.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Anyway, can someone explain what the 3 LEDs on the F9-F10-F11 keys are for?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Curious about the F keys too.


They tell you when; Alt Swap, Ctrl Swap, & Win Disable are on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


Scroll lock, Num lock, Caps clock?


Those keys have LED's underneath them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


And what are the 4 extra keys? I see email, calculator but I'm not sure what the other 2 do.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Edit - NM I was wrong. I thought it was calculator, screen cap, web home and email, but I see the printscreen key to the left.


The 4 extra keys are Home, Calculator, Email, & My Computer


----------



## Hellknight

.....I gotta love tha CLICKY Spacebar sound while writing, is like music Hm hm hm hm....


----------



## Joeteck

Great idea, however way, WAY too much money for a basic keyboard.


----------



## thiru

Not a basic keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joeteck*


Great idea, however way, WAY too much money for a basic keyboard.


This isn't a basic keyboard, it's a mechanical keyboard. 
That right there raises the cost.

This also has plenty of features:
Media Keys
CTRL can swap functions with Capslocks
Alt can swap functions with Windows
Windows keys can be disabled 
Home, Calculator, Email, & My Computer keys as well


----------



## thiru

What about nKRO?


----------



## andos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*











looks abit like it... anyways the duck is annoying me now so im going to come off OCN and pop on onemorelevel..


Now this may be a little stupid question.. but is that Dell keyboard mechanical?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I just blew a pile of money recently. Gotta get some money banked up before I buy one... but I am definitely buying one







In a couple weeks time, I'll be the proud owner of one of these bad boys.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Now this may be a little stupid question.. but is that Dell keyboard mechanical?










Nope, they are very cheap rubber domes. I like the boards for what they are but after using a mechanical board, most other keyboards just feel mushy and unresponsive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What about nKRO?


All versions are NKRO.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Now this may be a little stupid question.. but is that Dell keyboard mechanical?










No they're not. They're just your standard rubber domes.


----------



## adizz

Ohh, so these were the stuff waiting at the customs for clearance.


----------



## andos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Nope, they are very cheap rubber domes. I like the boards for what they are but after using a mechanical board, most other keyboards just feel mushy and unresponsive.


Yeah I just went fishing with that question.









I have about 20 of those floating around at my dads house and I don't know what to do with them









I wish I could get a proper mechanical, but in denmark there ain't alot of mechanicals (only Steelseries) and I'm getting tired of this Illuminated one from logitech.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

37 pages of posts in 1 day. I really wonder how many orders you guys had in that time.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Yeah I just went fishing with that question.









I have about 20 of those floating around at my dads house and I don't know what to do with them









I wish I could get a proper mechanical, but in denmark there ain't alot of mechanicals (only Steelseries) and I'm getting tired of this Illuminated one from logitech.










If you are interested in one of these, be sure to contact TankGuys here on the forum via PM. They do international shipping.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adizz*


Ohh, so these were the stuff waiting at the customs for clearance.


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


I wish I could get a proper mechanical, but in denmark there ain't alot of mechanicals (only Steelseries) and I'm getting tired of this Illuminated one from logitech.










OCN Duckies will ship internationally, you just need to PM TankGuys on the forums.


----------



## andos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*

























OCN Duckies will ship internationally, you just need to PM TankGuys on the forums.


Nice, but I kind of want one with a danish key layout, which I'm not sure you guys ship.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Nice, but I kind of want one with a danish key layout, which I'm not sure you guys ship.










Unfortunately not at this time.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


If you are interested in one of these, be sure to contact TankGuys here on the forum via PM. They do international shipping.










Someone tell Chipp to add that to the OP.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Someone tell Chipp to add that to the OP.


It would be a good idea, a lot of people keep asking this quesion.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Someone tell Chipp to add that to the OP.


We're working on it.









Adding that, removing the duck, and features.


----------



## Fatality292

yess please


----------



## ghost2501

yes the duck is weird looking like its out of focus i cant focus on it at any point... its like its out of phase


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:



This isn't a basic keyboard, it's a mechanical keyboard.
That right there raises the cost.

This also has plenty of features:
Media Keys
CTRL can swap functions with Capslocks
Alt can swap functions with Windows
Windows keys can be disabled
Home, Calculator, Email, & My Computer keys as well


All Keyboards are electronic and are mechanical; with a movable plastic button that presses against a membrane. Again, basic keyboard. This is a programmable keyboard, like any other keyboard that includes software, such as a less expensive Logitech...


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck;12433779*
> All Keyboards are electronic and are mechanical; with a movable plastic button that presses against a membrane. Again, basic keyboard. This is a programmable keyboard, like any other keyboard that includes software, such as a less expensive Logitech...


Mechanical keyboards as in this case have individual *non* dome switches for each key which last longer and have different properties than dome switches. This is why they advertise the color of the switch. They also use different plastics and methods of manufacture.

You should visit the mechanical keyboard thread here on the forums (See Tator Tot's sig)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck;12433779*
> All Keyboards are electronic and are mechanical; with a movable plastic button that presses against a membrane. Again, basic keyboard. This is a programmable keyboard, like any other keyboard that includes software, such as a less expensive Logitech...


No; keyboards that use rubber domes for switches are not mechanical. There is a stark difference in terminology between a mechanical switches, scissor switches, rubber domes, captive switches, and capacitive switches.

These also do not use software, it is also hardware based logic. No drivers needed beyond your standard USB HID driver which is installed with your OS automatically.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck;12433779*
> All Keyboards are electronic and are mechanical; with a movable plastic button that presses against a membrane. Again, basic keyboard. This is a programmable keyboard, like any other keyboard that includes software, such as a less expensive Logitech...


Read this before saying any more stupidities please.
http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12433812*
> These also do not use software, it is also hardware based logic. No drivers needed beyond your standard USB HID driver which is installed with your OS automatically.


Hmmm....wondering if I can somehow get the keyboard to talk to FreeCommander instead of opening Explorer file-manager.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;12433825*
> Hmmm....wondering if I can somehow get the keyboard to talk to FreeCommander instead of opening Explorer file-manager.


You can use programs like AutoHotKey or SharpKeys to reprogram those extra macro keys.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

You're spending a lot of time on this thread, Tator. Is it fair to say this project is your own baby then?


----------



## legoman786

Does it have full NKRO?

If so, stocking up on diapers can wait.


----------



## ehume

Looks interesting. Eventually my 1997 Dell PS/2 keyboard will wear out and I'll need to replace it. Nice that there is a key-puller. It's hard to de-debris my kb.

One thing. What's the difference between a CELLB and a BELLB?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12433893*
> You're spending a lot of time on this thread, Tator. Is it fair to say this project is your own baby then?


There were a few of us involved.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12434050*
> Looks interesting. Eventually my 1997 Dell PS/2 keyboard will wear out and I'll need to replace it. Nice that there is a key-puller. It's hard to de-debris my kb.
> 
> One thing. What's the difference between a CELLB and a BELLB?


TOTORO!









And as for your question:
CELLB = Cherry MX Blue switches
BELLB = Cherry MX Brown switches

Blues are tactile and clicky, whereas Browns are tactile and silent. You can read more about the two switches here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12434073*
> There were a few of us involved.


I'll bake you all browser cookies for your hard work


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786;12434009*
> Does it have full NKRO?
> 
> If so, stocking up on diapers can wait.


Yes all 3.


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12431128*
> PM TankGuys on the forums for International Shipping.


Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12433893*
> You're spending a lot of time on this thread, Tator. Is it fair to say this project is your own baby then?


I'm simply here to help









Many staff members contributed to this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786;12434009*
> Does it have full NKRO?


All 3 have full NKRO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12434050*
> Looks interesting. Eventually my 1997 Dell PS/2 keyboard will wear out and I'll need to replace it. Nice that there is a key-puller. It's hard to de-debris my kb.
> 
> One thing. What's the difference between a CELLB and a BELLB?


CELLB = Cherry MX Blue switches
BELLB = Cherry MX Brown switches

I suggest reading the Mech Keyboard Guide in my sig if you want more info on the switches and whatnot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMidgetYoda;12434162*
> Thanks!


No problem


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12434074*
> TOTORO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for your question:
> CELLB = Cherry MX Blue switches
> BELLB = Cherry MX Brown switches
> 
> Blues are tactile and clicky, whereas Browns are tactile and silent. You can read more about the two switches here


Thanks. Great link. +rep


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Sweet!
But why over $100?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyTheGamer;12434295*
> Sweet!
> But why over $100?


Because it is a darn nice keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyTheGamer;12434295*
> Sweet!
> But why over $100?


Because the keyboard uses Mechanical Key Switches and has so many features.

It's a high quality product meant to last awhile. Each switch is rated at 20 million operations. So it will take awhile for this product to fail.

In terms of feel; it's like getting that mouse that's a perfect fit for your hand. The right keyboard will feel great and just enhance the experience for you.


----------



## caraboose

If I hadn't just spent 1400 bucks on a work station, I might consider this.. But it'd be a long shot, a very long shot for me to want to buy a keyboard with an OCN logo on it... Especially for more than I paid for my G15...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose;12434536*
> If I hadn't just spent 1400 bucks on a work station, I might consider this.. But it'd be a long shot, a very long shot for me to want to buy a keyboard with an OCN logo on it... Especially for more than I paid for my G15...


Not even a mechanical keyboard that's superior to the rubber domed G15?


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;12434319*
> Because it is a darn nice keyboard.


Nothing like paying to much for extremely old designs. I guess it's like a condom It may be an old concept but still highly rated and widely used.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma;12434725*
> Nothing like paying to much for extremely old designs. I guess it's like a condom It may be an old concept but still highly rated and widely used.


You are using an x86 CPU; it's an old concept but it still works well for your applications right?

That is more or less the premise here. The idea of a mechanical switch might be old, but for the everyman user; they are superior to what the competition offers.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acroma*


Nothing like paying to much for extremely old designs.


Newer=/=Better

A ducky or other mech-switch keyboard will be the longest lasting computer part you can own.


----------



## murderbymodem

Tator's mechanical keyboard guide should be added to the OP. Not many people know what Mechanical keyboards are, and they are assuming OCN is selling crappy rubber dome keyboards with their logo on it for $100+, which is far from the truth, as these keyboards are priced very well for mechanical boards.


----------



## emc_2

Awesome!


----------



## wongster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Just something to think about: your keyboard, mouse, and monitor are the 3 pieces of your computer that you actually interact with physically on a daily basis. The fastest computer will be a pain to use with a poor [insert previous item here]. You could also include your chair/desk into that. Of all the things worth spending money on, those three are not only the most used, but will last the longest AND still be relevant if you buy quality and take care of it. How many GPUs are you still using 10-15 years down the road that are still as functional and current as they were when you got them? Mechanical keyboards from 20-30 years ago are STILL being sold all over the internet.



Beautifully stated. This should be put in the OP to answer all posts asking why people would spend so much money on a keyboard (with a big assumption that they already understand the differences between mechanical and cheap rubber domes).

Props to Tator Tot too for being extremely patient and answering every redundant question!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongster*


Props to Tator Tot too for being extremely patient and answering every redundant question!


Well I know everyone can't read a thread this large and it's just better to answer their questions as quick as possible so they will be satisfied.


----------



## longzilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Tator's mechanical keyboard guide should be added to the OP. Not many people know what Mechanical keyboards are, and they are assuming OCN is selling crappy rubber dome keyboards with their logo on it for $100+, which is far from the truth, as these keyboards are priced very well for mechanical boards.


Agreed. It looks like just a standard keyboard unless they're already familiar with mechanical keyboards.

(can't wait for a tenkeyless special-edition)


----------



## mth91

Why do those look like crappy keyboard from 1990? Am I missing something? Don't I have one of those in my closet?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mth91*


Why do those look like crappy keyboard from 1990? Am I missing something? Don't I have one of those in my closet?


*Sigh.*

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/4...rd-guide.html?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acroma*


Nothing like paying to much for extremely old designs. I guess it's like a condom It may be an old concept but still highly rated and widely used.


I've seen many comments elsewhere that the extremely old designs were far better than the current kb's, and worth spending bucks on.

I just looked up my fourteen year old keyboard, a Dell RT7D5JTW. I can see that others share my high opinion of it. And after fourteen years of steady work as our household's primary kb, it's still going strong. So I can appreciate a fine kb like this Ducky kb. Might still be using it it when kb's themselves become an anachronism.


----------



## 5prout

Man! That is SO AWESOME!!!! I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12433820*
> Read this before saying any more stupidities please.
> http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html


Anything moving (to me) is mechanical. My reply was not stupid, was based on what I consider mechanical. Personally I prefer the dome rubber type over a switch type. Less moving parts, and less to break if your ruff on your gear. For one its much lighter and two, its a stupid keyboard. Chances are, you're gonna break it, drop it accidentally or spill something in it...


----------



## pitashen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma;12434725*
> Nothing like paying to much for extremely old designs. I guess it's like a condom It may be an old concept but still highly rated and widely used.


The mass produced keyboard nowadays, uses the technology that saves them production cost instead of being a better technology.

Mechanical keyboard are known for better gaming performance.

Mechanical keyboard is known for putting less strain on your finger when constant typing is a major part of your life as well as faster and more accurate typing.

Keyboard like IBM Model M is still in production with fair degree of popularity for a reason.

If you are not into hardcore gaming nor if you type a lot, then look away.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck;12436305*
> Anything moving (to me) is mechanical. My reply was not stupid, was based on what I consider mechanical. Personally I prefer the dome rubber type over a switch type. Less moving parts, and less to break if your ruff on your gear. For one its much lighter and two, its a stupid keyboard. Chances are, you're gonna break it, drop it accidentally or spill something in it...


You need to read about mechanical keyboards. Much of what you are saying is just wrong. Mechanical keyboards (of the type mentioned here) are far more durable and reliable than a rubber dome keyboard.

People are pointing you to the mechanical keyboard guide for a reason.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck;12436305*
> Anything moving (to me) is mechanical. My reply was not stupid, was based on what I consider mechanical. Personally I prefer the dome rubber type over a switch type. Less moving parts, and less to break if your ruff on your gear. For one its much lighter and two, its a stupid keyboard. Chances are, you're gonna break it, drop it accidentally or spill something in it...


Fortunately, your personal definition doesn't define the market terms. As Tator Tot mentioned, the terms mechanical, etc. refer to specific mechanisms in the keyboard itself which rubber dome boards do not have.


----------



## bucdan

I wish I had the money...


----------



## pitashen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck;12436305*
> Anything moving (to me) is mechanical. My reply was not stupid, was based on what I consider mechanical. Personally I prefer the dome rubber type over a switch type. Less moving parts, and less to break if your ruff on your gear. For one its much lighter and two, its a stupid keyboard. Chances are, you're gonna break it, drop it accidentally or spill something in it...


If you are the type of person who constantly spills fluids onto the keyboard, then we can't argue with you.

Mechanical switch is far more durable than rubber dome as the rubber material deteriorates and affect greatly the firmness of the key stroke. Mechanical keyboard behave the same up until the switch fails. Not to mention mechanical switch allows more keystrokes than rubber dome before failure.

Note that individual mechanical switches can be replaced with basic soldering skill. Compatible Keycaps are widely available for purchase if you grind out the letter prints on the caps. In the long run mechanical is cheaper to own. IF u don't constantly spill things around.

You are not gonna break keyboard switches by dropping it.

This is the wrong place to praise about your love toward typical membrane keyboards.


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12436364*
> You need to read about mechanical keyboards. Much of what you are saying is just wrong. Mechanical keyboards (of the type mentioned here) are far more durable and reliable than a rubber dome keyboard.
> 
> People are pointing you to the mechanical keyboard guide for a reason.


I read that article.. Interesting. That's fine I'm wrong. I STILL prefer the other over the switch kind in a heart beat.. regardless what is said about it... I don't have to like what you like...

I also found this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_technology


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Each to his/her own. No need to get heated about it. *Get buying while stocks last !*


----------



## 8ight

This is raw.
Not gonna lie.


----------



## Infernosaint

Am I silly, in actually considering buying one, just to pull off the space and escape key and put them on my DK layout one?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernosaint;12436860*
> Am I silly, in actually considering buying one, just to pull off the space and escape key and put them on my DK layout one?


Not at all


----------



## grizzlyblunting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck;12436593*
> I read that article.. Interesting. That's fine I'm wrong. I STILL prefer the other over the switch kind in a heart beat.. regardless what is said about it... I don't have to like what you like...
> 
> I also found this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_technology


Which ignores the multiple types of mechanical switches available...

There is such a plethora that anyone who says they like dome over switch probably just hasn't tested many mechanical switches.


----------



## Meekay

In. I lub mechy boards. I've been wanting one for such a long time.


----------



## esocid

I finally clicked on that little Ducky to see what the hell was going on. This is excellent, but I don't have $100 to drop on a kb just now. Good luck with these though.


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid;12437676*
> I finally clicked on that little Ducky to see what the hell was going on. This is excellent, but I don't have $100 to drop on a kb just now. Good luck with these though.


Its tax time you know you want one.


----------



## shinji2k

Hmm, blue or brown? I tried blacks and I didn't like them and I'd like something better than my M1. I'm tempted to buy one.

edit* And are these lasered keycaps?


----------



## AMW1011

@ tankguys

How many of the $140 versions do you have? I would like to wait until Tuesday before buying one since I'm waiting on feedback from the buyer of my last keyboard, and if there is a problem and I already purchased this keyboard there could be a problem until I can manage to sell my old keyboard again. Do you think it can wait, or are your supplies being bought up quickly? Thanks.


----------



## ohzer0

I guess now I play the waiting game and see what all the hype is about...


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;12425511*
> Adblock.


lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

@TankGuys: Will you guys get in any Blues with PBT keycaps?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*For those wanting a response from Tankguys regrading the OCN keyboards, It is probably better to PM him so that your questions do not go un-answered, it is easy to miss posts sometimes.*


----------



## Lyoko

Am I the only one that thought this had something to do with DuckyHo?


----------



## BizzareRide

Are there any mechanical boards with flat keys? Similar, but not equal, the ones found on Notebooks?


----------



## prava

Guys, you should IMO try to put some more info for us EURO folks. Take in mind that we are talking about two important things:

a) Layout. EURO layout is different than US layout. Letter and such is just not important (when you go that far to talk about expensive keyboards you better know how to type properly







), but layout is, and for pretty much all Europe.

It would be awesome if you could state availability for such layout. Yeah, I know I read that there is none at the moment, but It would be really nice if you coold try to see into the near future. I am in the look for a tenkey-less Euro mech keyboard, but have no hurry whatsoever.

b) Shipping overseas. Not only does shipping cost quite some (insurance and all) but we have to deal with customs. A tad more info would be greatly appreciated also, and I think should be added to the OP as to clarify a little bit everything.

All in all, thumbs up for OCN to doing this. I've never seen a forum go such a long way in order to do such things for the community. If I can get my hands on a tenkey-less EURO layout, count me in for one...and maybe even two


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k;12438755*
> edit* And are these lasered keycaps?


The $140 ones (PBT) are lasered with infill. Normal $110 ones (ABS) are pad-printed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava;12439930*
> It would be awesome if you could state availability for such layout. Yeah, I know I read that there is none at the moment, but It would be really nice if you coold try to see into the near future. I am in the look for a tenkey-less Euro mech keyboard, but have no hurry whatsoever.


We will try to find out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava;12439930*
> b) Shipping overseas. Not only does shipping cost quite some (insurance and all) but we have to deal with customs. A tad more info would be greatly appreciated also, and I think should be added to the OP as to clarify a little bit everything.


Contact TankGuys via PM to sort all of that out.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Any plans to sell the spacebar separately? Assuming not because of the Ducky branding.

Maybe you should consider getting a few for popular boards, Filco, Das, HHKB and the like, made up. I'd buy one.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Ducky appears to be acting as a vendor for those very brands you stated (except Topre instead of HHKB/Filco). If possible, we may look into getting those, as well. No guarantees, though!


----------



## thiru

Btw how are the bpt caps better?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12440020*
> Btw how are the bpt caps better?


More durable, supposedly won't get all shiny after a few months of use, and the texture seems to be different (YMMV).


----------



## Tatakai All

Yes!!! I've been procrastinating on grabbing a UB9L for my first mech board and now I know why. It may not be a backlit mech, but the $140 one has OCN FTW written all over it! Definitely scooping this board up. Thanks OCN and Ducky!!


----------



## XiDillon

need illuminated model for $500!


----------



## exousia

Interesting...

Ducky reliability looks tempting along with that price.


----------



## JohnDProb

tenkeyless please with wasd cluster a different color! (i want the ocn logo on the spacebar and the esc key)


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


tenkeyless please with wasd cluster a different color! (i want the ocn logo on the spacebar and the esc key)


Comes with 4 purple keys for the WASD cluster (though you can use them elsewhere too).


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


Comes with 4 purple keys for the WASD cluster (though you can use them elsewhere too).


What is the WASD cluster? And why different colors for it?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


What is the WASD cluster? And why different colors for it?


WASD cluster.. mainly for gamers as we use keyboard (W,A,S,D keys) to control the movement.. different color help them stand out from the rest of the keys. Mine are red, btw.


----------



## N8-Karl

cool


----------



## StuffStuff1

Hubba hubba 110!

My god i would do maybe $40 but 110!

Does the Keyboard come with a CPU as well?


----------



## Marin

Every other page it's "ZOMG! It's so expensive!" Followed by 1+ pages explaining why mechanical keyboards cost so much and are better. Rinse and repeat.









Anywho, looking forward to the Tenkeyless keyboards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1*


Hubba hubba 110!

My god i would do maybe $40 but 110!

Does the Keyboard come with a CPU as well?


$110 is cheap for what you're getting.









I'm using this right now: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...2&pid=pdkb400b


----------



## Miki

Love it! ^_^


----------



## thenailedone

lol, just saw the duck running up and down at the top... couldn't resist, had to click... looks good... if and when I need a new keyboard I know what to get


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Hmm, blue or brown? I tried blacks and I didn't like them and I'd like something better than my M1. I'm tempted to buy one.

edit* And are these lasered keycaps?


The $140 version has lazered PBT Caps (your M1 is ABS caps)

Also, Blacks Alps are not comparable to Cherry's switches. The feel is different.

For you; I'd probably suggest MX-Browns for being light and tactile.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


@TankGuys: Will you guys get in any Blues with PBT keycaps?


It is possible to get in a shipment of those.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


Are there any mechanical boards with flat keys? Similar, but not equal, the ones found on Notebooks?


No; these keys are sculpted. So they have a rounded indent in the top to fit your finger.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Any plans to sell the spacebar separately? Assuming not because of the Ducky branding.


It's possible and something we can look into.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Btw how are the bpt caps better?


PBT is the plastic material the caps are made out of. It is better because it is more durable, as in it takes more force to break or crack. It also is more resistant to the oils of human hands so it takes longer to get that shine on the top vs a ABS plastic.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


What is the WASD cluster? And why different colors for it?


WSAD Cluster is the W, S, A, & D keys. These are the primary keys for most gamers so they want them to have a different color just to give the board that "gaming" feeling.


----------



## losttsol

I'm surprised these aren't sold out yet. You people need to jump on this. A Cherry Brown keyboard with a normal US layout, extra WASD colored keycaps, multimedia keys, USB/PS2, small footprint, OCN logos!!!...this is a pretty damn good deal. If I didn't already have two mechanical keyboards I would have bought one already myself.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Also, Blacks Alps are not comparable to Cherry's switches. The feel is different.


I bought a G80 POS off eBay for cheap a little while back and didn't like the feel at all. It was brand new so the blacks were way too stiff and I didn't like not having a tactile bump.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


I bought a G80 POS off eBay for cheap a little while back and didn't like the feel at all. It was brand new so the blacks were way too stiff and I didn't like not having a tactile bump.


Browns definitely sound like the switch for you then. I thought you were talking about the switches in your M1.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Browns definitely sound like the switch for you then. I thought you were talking about the switches in your M1.


I figured







. The m1 is too clunky and cheap and from what I've read I think I'll like the browns over blues. Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


I figured







. The m1 is too clunky and cheap and from what I've read I think I'll like the browns over blues. Thanks.


No problem.

The M1 was a solid board at $20; but it did have design faults (which is why ABS/Newegg/Rosewill cleared the stock and now sells the RK-9000)


----------



## tankguys

The TankGuys server is going down for an hour or two for a hardware upgrade, FYI.


----------



## tankguys

Back up now, enjoy!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Back up now, enjoy!












Just checked and it works for me


----------



## yellowtoblerone

How are sales?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


How are sales?


Going well, first day were higher than expected. Though I don't think day 2 tallies have been made.


----------



## Killam0n

If only these were back lighted... I bet you could find a factory in china that could do it..

The escape key is my fav, or is the fact detachable cord my fav... AHHHHHHHH cant decide!!!!
FTW, FTW, Brain output BSOD... x00000FTW


----------



## james_ant

I see these are only available in the States?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james_ant*


I see these are only available in the States?


PM Tank Guys on the forums to get international orders.

Their current system is not setup for international orders.


----------



## thiru

PM tankguys to get a quote for international shipping.


----------



## mbudden

Did Chipp at to the OP about shipping International yet so we don't get the repetitive question?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Did Chipp at to the OP about shipping International yet so we don't get the repetitive question?


Chipp has been busy, so not yet. He will get around to it a long with a few other additions.

Please be patient.


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12426980*
> Brown is the quieter of the two - as for which is better for gaming, it matters not. Both offer the same ability to read as many keys at once as you need. The only difference is how they feel. The brown offers a bit more resistance and has a nice click to it, the blue is softer, somewhere between the click type and the cheap rubber dome keyboards you find.


Your description is backwords...the blue is clicky, and has a slight bit more resistance than the brown.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have Pm'ed Chipp to add to the OP that we do accept International Orders and to do so you need to PM Tank Guys if you are ordering outside of the States.


----------



## StuffStuff1

price / performance

rubber dome is better

Any ways mechanical keyboards are WAYYY to loud


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;12446712*
> price / performance
> 
> rubber dome is better
> 
> Any ways mechanical keyboards are WAYYY to loud


Both accounts are subject.

Only certain switches are loud. Cherry MX-Blues are designed to make a noise to simulate an IBM Model M (which was designed to simulate a type writer.)

You also cannot judge price to performance, as you have to take into consideration equal boards from the same company.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;12446712*
> price / performance
> 
> rubber dome is better
> 
> Any ways mechanical keyboards are WAYYY to loud


Depends on the on what one you go for. MX Browns are not as loud as you think.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;12446712*
> price / performance
> 
> rubber dome is better
> 
> Any ways mechanical keyboards are WAYYY to loud


Depends on what you put under performance.


----------



## zomgiwin

mmm, can't wait to buy my BEPLB
this announcement was the deciding factor on my upcoming computer parts purchases....
finally got a new job... so ima be upgrading my stoofs, but with the announcement of these boards, ima upgrade all of my peripherals etc before i go to the core... i know it sounds odd, but tbh, my e8400 already does everything i want it to, and my 9600GT is fine enough for most games i currently play...
so ima get a sweet keyboard first. lol
then other awesome stoofs.


----------



## curly haired boy

man, i really need to try out a few good mechanical keyboards. anyone got any suggestions as to a good place to get some hands-on experience?


----------



## thiru

You can probably find Razer Blackwidows in computer shops. They have cherry mx blue switches.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I don't see why people are coming here bashing mechs, surely the mechanical keyboard guide or club would be a better place rather than diluting any usefull info in this thread and making it unnecessarily long, though my post has contributed to that...

If you don't like mechanical keyboards or think they are overpriced then move along, nothing for you here and stating that you think they suck or w/e isn't going to achieve anything.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;12448051*
> I don't see why people are coming here bashing mechs, surely the mechanical keyboard guide or club would be a better place rather than diluting any usefull info in this thread and making it unnecessarily long, though my post has contributed to that...
> 
> If you don't like mechanical keyboards or think they are overpriced then move along, nothing for you here and stating that you think they suck or w/e isn't going to achieve anything.


I could not agree with you more









If you have nothing good to say, do not say it at all.


----------



## swordfishx

the ducky on the top just keep walking, will it stop?







for ducky


----------



## OptimusCaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12425499*


----------



## Skylit

If only these were tenkeyless!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swordfishx;12448605*
> the ducky on the top just keep walking, will it stop?


If you get tired of it, do this..

Go to User CP > Edit Options > Put a check-mark in front of "Opt out of animated header images"

It should stop after that.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit;12448672*
> If only these were tenkeyless!


Soon!


----------



## The Duke

Sweet!

I only wish it was available in a 'Natural' config


----------



## swordfishx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12448673*
> If you get tired of it, do this..
> 
> Go to User CP > Edit Options > Put a check-mark in front of "Opt out of animated header images"
> 
> It should stop after that.


nah man, i was just messing around..., the thing is just funny though...


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Duke;12448778*
> Sweet!
> 
> I only wish it was available in a 'Natural' config


What's a natural config??


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swordfishx;12448780*
> nah man, i was just messing around..., the thing is just funny though...


Oh ok. I find it stop being funny after a few hours. lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12448695*
> Soon!


How soon? I have my credit card ready. lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12448794*
> What's a natural config??


Go to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide and go to post 7, then down at the bottom.

Those are "natural" keyboards. They are basically designed with the contour and shape of the human hand in mind.


----------



## BountyHead

Is it Tuesday yet I wants mah keyboard nao!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12448808*
> How soon? I have my credit card ready. lol


Not as soon as some of you may want them, but the next shipment WILL have them.


----------



## MongooseDog

Will someone be able to do a video review?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12448695*
> Soon!


...

*Puts credit card on standby*


----------



## Twist86

I am curious does this price tag donate to a charity or something? $126 for a normal keyboard with some prints seems rather steep or is this to help support this site as well?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86;12450858*
> I am curious does this price tag donate to a charity or something? $126 for a normal keyboard with some prints seems rather steep or is this to help support this site as well?


This isn't your normal, rubber domed keyboard

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86;12450858*
> I am curious does this price tag donate to a charity or something? $126 for a normal keyboard with some prints seems rather steep or is this to help support this site as well?


This is a mechanical keyboard. Check out the mechanical keyboard guide we have on here to get an idea of why it's so great


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I had some money in paypal and I had to order one with cherry browns.

Edit: Damn, if I had noticed the version with the pbt keycaps and wrist rest I would have ordered that instead.


----------



## Traeumt

This made me check OCN again thank you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I look forward to the tenkeyless n the next shipment







Get them while there hot people !


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12454050*
> I look forward to the tenkeyless n the next shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get them while there hot people !


I'm waiting for the tenkeyless too









Any chance of a tenkeyless with blacks though? Probably already been asked, but long thread is long..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


I'm waiting for the tenkeyless too









Any chance of a tenkeyless with blacks though? Probably already been asked, but long thread is long..


It's possible to get those.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyoko*


Am I the only one that thought this had something to do with DuckyHo?


Nope! My first thought. 
I never heard of "Ducky Keyboards." I know nothing about different keyboards or their components either. For example, I kept seeing "PBT Caps" mentioned and didn't know what they were. So I googled it and came up with this quote from geekhack: "PBT (Polybutylene Terephtalate). A significantly more abrasion-proof material than ABS, PBT is a common choice for light colored keycaps (e.g. Cherry). It basically shows no yellowing, its melting point is a much less critical 220Â°C. In practice, it takes years of very heavy use to cause significant wear on PBT keycaps, so this is rarely seen."


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


I'm waiting for the tenkeyless too









Any chance of a tenkeyless with blacks though? Probably already been asked, but long thread is long..


Waiting for this as well


----------



## Ickz

Ordered the special edition, it'll be my first brown keyboard. Have a feeling I'll love it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz;12456086*
> Ordered the special edition, it'll be my first brown keyboard. Have a feeling I'll love it


I have a feeling you just ordered a beast


----------



## longzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz;12456086*
> Ordered the special edition, it'll be my first brown keyboard. Have a feeling I'll love it


Congrats, that definitely looks like a winner.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Will the tenkeyless be the Ducky 1087?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;12458192*
> Will the tenkeyless be the Ducky 1087?


Yes.


----------



## Anips

you could buy a logitech g19 or a Razer black widow ultimate for those money!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12458924*
> you could buy a logitech g19 or a Razer black widow ultimate for those money!!


Why is that?

These boards offer far better build quality (better switches than the Logitech, and a lower DOA/RMA rate than Razer.)

The only thing you miss out on is the macro keys or the LCD. Even then; you can program the Macro Keys onto the keyboard.


----------



## rpgman1

I came back after a long hiatus just to see the Ducky logo walking around. I've been looking for a mechanical keyboard for a long while. Now they seem to be here locally. I wouldn't mind buying one if I can still find a job to pay for them. No Leopold or XArmor mechanical keyboards, but Ducky is here with OCN. Nice.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Soon!










I see I'm not the only one! heh


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anips*


you could buy a logitech g19 or a Razer black widow ultimate for those money!!










What's nuts is buying a Logitech G19 over a Ducky and believing you got the smart purchase


----------



## reaper~

^ lol yeah. I still have a perfect condition G19 packed in the box somewhere. Haven't used it since I got my first Filco tenkeyless.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ lol yeah. I still have a perfect condition G19 packed in the box somewhere. Haven't used it since I got my first Filco tenkeyless.










Yep, it's a shame Elitekeyboards no longer stocks them though. Until they get their Leopolds in or OCN gets a shipment of tenkeyless boards, my desire for a tenkeyless MX Blue board shall go unsatisfied


----------



## Rowey

So when does that annoying thing at the top of my page go away?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


So when does that annoying thing at the top of my page go away?










Check the OT forum for a sticky telling you how to do so


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


So when does that annoying thing at the top of my page go away?










It's actually at the bottom of the OP. :|


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Yep, it's a shame Elitekeyboards no longer stocks them though. Until they get their Leopolds in or OCN gets a shipment of tenkeyless boards, my desire for a tenkeyless MX Blue board shall go unsatisfied










If you look through Geek Hack's classified section you'll find a lot of Cherry MX Blue keyboards, and I'm sure that if there isn't a tenkeyless there now there will be soon.


----------



## Hutch

I am looking to buy a tenkeyless, nkro Filco w/blue mx switches but noticed this thread along with the one regarding EK stocking Duckys or Leopolds.
In terms of build quality and durability, is there any info about which of the three brands is the leader?


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hutch*


I am looking to buy a tenkeyless, nkro Filco w/blue mx switches but noticed this thread along with the one regarding EK stocking Duckys or Leopolds.
In terms of build quality and durability, is there any info about which of the three brands is the leader?


From what I have read, the general consensus on GH is that Filcos are the best in terms of build quality, with Ducky and Loepold as tied for a close second. You wont be disappointed with any of the three in terms of build quality, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Fitzbane

will buy a tenkeyless if you guys get em


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fitzbane*


will buy a tenkeyless if you guys get em


Next shipment.







Don't know when we'll have that yet but things are moving as quickly as possible.


----------



## tankguys

Shipping should still happen tomorrow, but there's a chance we may be delayed. We had a massive winter storm here, so I'm not positive our boxes will actually get delivered today, so we'll see!


----------



## wdlax11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12425499*


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12465739*
> Next shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know when we'll have that yet but things are moving as quickly as possible.


I am waiting patiently


----------



## Hutch

Is there anywhere left to buy Filcos in the US? Or are we waiting for a new distributor?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hutch;12468655*
> Is there anywhere left to buy Filcos in the US? Or are we waiting for a new distributor?


Waiting for a new distributor. If you're in a hurry then try either ebay or GeekHack.. <-- I saw a few Filcos there in their classifieds section.


----------



## tankguys

Boxes arrived, keyboards ship out tomorrow. All are packed and ready for pickup, you should all have tracking info now!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12469326*
> Boxes arrived, keyboards ship out tomorrow. All are packed and ready for pickup, you should all have tracking info now!


Say, you guys don't by chance sell fan screws?

I need about 5 dozen, I can't think of anything I need/want to make $5USD of shipping on $3USD of fan screws worthwhile...apart from an OCN Ducky.


----------



## grassh0ppa

you should make some blank keyboards for OCN users with alternative keyboard layouts


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I want a Blank Tenkeyless.


----------



## Polska

Well, I don't need a keyboard. However I have been meaning to try a mechanical, and once the tax return is in, what better way to spend it!


----------



## IEATFISH

Alternate blank keycaps would be nice...


----------



## AMW1011

If you want blank keycaps, they can be purchased separately. You might want to ask around GH. There is a group buy thread here:
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?t=14085


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12469326*
> Boxes arrived, keyboards ship out tomorrow. All are packed and ready for pickup, you should all have tracking info now!


I paid with paypal and never got an invoice or anything and have yet to receive any tracking info. Should I be at all concerned?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;12471356*
> I paid with paypal and never got an invoice or anything and have yet to receive any tracking info. Should I be at all concerned?


It's Presidents Day in the US. I believe all shipping companies are closed today. Chill out and relax.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12469326*
> Boxes arrived, keyboards ship out tomorrow. All are packed and ready for pickup, you should all have tracking info now!










This is great news.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12471455*
> It's Presidents Day in the US. I believe all shipping companies are closed today. Chill out and relax.


I think they're still open, at least UPS and FedEx are from their websites:

http://fedex.com/us/service-guide/holiday-schedule.html
http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/imp_exp/operation.html


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;12471514*
> I think they're still open, at least UPS and FedEx are from their websites:


Meh. Just people freak out for the littlest things. I'm sure TankGuys aren't like Newegg or NCIX with a huge staff and send out the emails etc right away. People need patience.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12471531*
> Meh. Just people freak out for the littlest things. I'm sure TankGuys aren't like Newegg or NCIX with a huge staff and send out the emails etc right away. People need patience.


Fair enuff. Though I personally hate wearing out the F5 button on shipment tracking pages. To that end I have my own OCN Ducky Blue on the way. No more muddy feeling F5.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;12471580*
> Fair enuff. Though I personally hate wearing out the F5 button on shipment tracking pages. To that end I have my own OCN Ducky Blue on the way. No more muddy feeling F5.


True true. I just check once a day to see if & when I should be anticipating it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Please calm down; everything is fine.

Tracking info doesn't get handed out till UPS checks the package into their facilities and processes it.

I would expect tracking info some time tomorrow.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;12471356*
> I paid with paypal and never got an invoice or anything and have yet to receive any tracking info. Should I be at all concerned?


Same here. No confirmation. Sent 2 e-mails, no response. My account there says I have placed no order. I have a receipt that PayPal has already paid-up to TankGuys for:

Shopping Cart Contents

Qty Item Options Price
1 Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK 9008-BEPLB
Item # DK 9008-BEPLB $140.00 USD
Amount $140.00 USD

Before someone tells me not to worry, it's my businesses money and I'll worry if I think I need to.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12472704*
> Same here. No confirmation. Sent 2 e-mails, no response. My account there says I have placed no order. I have a receipt that PayPal has already paid-up to TankGuys for:
> 
> Shopping Cart Contents
> 
> Qty Item Options Price
> 1 Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK 9008-BEPLB
> Item # DK 9008-BEPLB $140.00 USD
> Amount $140.00 USD
> 
> Before someone tells me not to worry, it's my businesses money and I'll worry if I think I need to.


Remember that today is a holiday. Give them at least until the end of the business day tomorrow before you worry. Worrying is fine but I'd give them at least another day given the weekend, holiday, and weather situation.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12472704*
> Same here. No confirmation. Sent 2 e-mails, no response. My account there says I have placed no order. I have a receipt that PayPal has already paid-up to TankGuys for:
> 
> Shopping Cart Contents
> 
> Qty Item Options Price
> 1 Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK 9008-BEPLB
> Item # DK 9008-BEPLB $140.00 USD
> Amount $140.00 USD
> 
> Before someone tells me not to worry, it's my businesses money and I'll worry if I think I need to.


Very strange. I am not sure why, but it seems orders aren't always getting tied to people's accounts properly, and apparently e-mails aren't going out quite right or something? I will test. Rest assured, if you've ordered, you're set - but if you want to be absolutely, positively sure, just PM me! I can look them up for you guys.

Did anyone get confirmation e-mails?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I have heard good things about Tank Guys, I was never worried about dealing with them. They already took care of me, thanks.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12473467*
> Very strange. I am not sure why, but it seems orders aren't always getting tied to people's accounts properly, and apparently e-mails aren't going out quite right or something? I will test. Rest assured, if you've ordered, you're set - but if you want to be absolutely, positively sure, just PM me! I can look them up for you guys.
> 
> Did anyone get confirmation e-mails?


I got an email from Paypal, but nada from your domain as of yet...then again my order wasn't made til early this afternoon (1PM CST)-and I paid with Paypal and didn't make an account on your website.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;12473499*
> I got an email from Paypal, but nada from your domain as of yet...then again my order wasn't made til early this afternoon (1PM CST)-and I paid with Paypal and didn't make an account on your website.


Ah yea that's likely the issue. I've got the account system set up where it doesn't really save much on our end. But still I'd think it should be sending confirmation e-mails, I'll look into it!

For now, I cross referenced our shipments with all my current PayPal transactions, and everyone is covered.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12473573*
> Ah yea that's likely the issue. I've got the account system set up where it doesn't really save much on our end. But still I'd think it should be sending confirmation e-mails, I'll look into it!
> 
> For now, I cross referenced our shipments with all my current PayPal transactions, and everyone is covered.


Oooops...just got shipping info (from PayPal) about 20 minutes ago...


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Oooops...just got shipping info (from PayPal) about 20 minutes ago...










Yea that was a single test. Okay looks like I have to add some manual steps in here, no biggy. Others to follow.

Edit: HA, apparently the next test sent you all shipping e-mails with no tracking info







Sorry, I'll give it another shot!


----------



## kzinti1

Thanks! I keep forgetting about this damned holiday and it was also about 76 F. here today.


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12473806*
> Yea that was a single test. Okay looks like I have to add some manual steps in here, no biggy. Others to follow.
> 
> Edit: HA, apparently the next test sent you all shipping e-mails with no tracking info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'll give it another shot!


Yeah, I've got the message saying it shipped, but it also says "No tracking info".


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Very strange. I am not sure why, but it seems orders aren't always getting tied to people's accounts properly, and apparently e-mails aren't going out quite right or something? I will test. Rest assured, if you've ordered, you're set - but if you want to be absolutely, positively sure, just PM me! I can look them up for you guys.

Did anyone get confirmation e-mails?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Yea that was a single test. Okay looks like I have to add some manual steps in here, no biggy. Others to follow.

Edit: HA, apparently the next test sent you all shipping e-mails with no tracking info







Sorry, I'll give it another shot!


I got my conformation e-mail right now. I CANTS WAITS FOR MAH KEYBOARD

Also LOL

Delivery Guys are gonna *** I have about 5 different orders from as many places all being shipped to me right now. I need to not spend money but i cant help it so many cool things lol


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Remember that today is a holiday. Give them at least until the end of the business day tomorrow before you worry. Worrying is fine but I'd give them at least another day given the weekend, holiday, and weather situation.


Today was a holiday







Do I ever feel dupped for working









On another note sweet keyboard, but I already own a mechanical keyboard, or at least what Razer is passing off as one...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Yea that was a single test. Okay looks like I have to add some manual steps in here, no biggy. Others to follow.

Edit: HA, apparently the next test sent you all shipping e-mails with no tracking info







Sorry, I'll give it another shot!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


Yeah, I've got the message saying it shipped, but it also says "No tracking info".


Read above.


----------



## ohzer0

just got an email that my keyboard shipped


----------



## tankguys

You guys *should* have gotten a 2nd e-mail with actual tracking info this time. If not, let me know!

Also, just a reminder - they are physically shipping tomorrow, but you at least have tracking info now.


----------



## Ivan TSI

Since i don't win one i will order mine now


----------



## Hutch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Waiting for a new distributor. If you're in a hurry then try either ebay or GeekHack.. <-- I saw a few Filcos there in their classifieds section.


On a side note, I got a reply from Diatec today stating the following:

Quote:



We are developing a new distribution system within the US / Canada regions right now.
We expect to start running it in March. Details would be available shortly.


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12474143*
> You guys *should* have gotten a 2nd e-mail with actual tracking info this time. If not, let me know!
> 
> Also, just a reminder - they are physically shipping tomorrow, but you at least have tracking info now.


I got a second email that looks like a receipt, but no tracking number.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


I got a second email that looks like a receipt, but no tracking number.


Same here. Not that I really care (that much) about tracking...as long I get the board but still.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Yea that was a single test. Okay looks like I have to add some manual steps in here, no biggy. Others to follow.

Edit: HA, apparently the next test sent you all shipping e-mails with no tracking info







Sorry, I'll give it another shot!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


You guys *should* have gotten a 2nd e-mail with actual tracking info this time. If not, let me know!

Also, just a reminder - they are physically shipping tomorrow, but you at least have tracking info now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


I got a second email that looks like a receipt, but no tracking number.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohzer0*


Same here. Not that I really care (that much) about tracking...as long I get the board but still.










quoted why


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


I got a second email that looks like a receipt, but no tracking number.


No second email yet here from TankGuys...got a first 1, but no tracking info it. Paypal email had it though.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


No second email yet here from TankGuys...got a first 1, but no tracking info it. Paypal email had it though.


Arrrgh. Weird. I see them all in my sent box. Guess I'll have to investigate further.


----------



## tankguys

Anyone want to be my guinea pig, so I'm not spamming everyone?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Anyone want to be my guinea pig, so I'm not spamming everyone?










Sure


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Sure










Sweeet... PM me your name and I'll look it up, and fill your inbox with annoying test messages!

Currently for some reason, my software is not sending messages off domain. The contact form is working, and *I* get order confirmation e-mails, but it won't send to anyone off domain. Which is odd, it's not an internal SMTP issue as I'm routing mail through my google apps account, so I'm kinda scratching my head!


----------



## Nakattk

um the pic of the keyboard once clicked tried to give me some sort of security scan virus thing?


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakattk;12476696*
> um the pic of the keyboard once clicked tried to give me some sort of security scan virus thing?


sounds like u have malware problems, the pic directs to imageshack.
im guessing u had a weird popup of some sort.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakattk;12476696*
> um the pic of the keyboard once clicked tried to give me some sort of security scan virus thing?


Nothing here on my computer. Check your end.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakattk;12476696*
> um the pic of the keyboard once clicked tried to give me some sort of security scan virus thing?


You can view more pics on TankGuys website.

That's a third party image host, so it's a popup on their website.


----------



## Nakattk

I hope its gone. I ran Malwarebytes, Super Antispyware, and Norton. Nothing else poping up atm. It was one of those windows virus scanner things that says u have viruses and wants u to remove them now. I just ended the program thru task manager then ran all my scans.


----------



## BountyHead

Everytime i see this thread it makes me happy , I cant wit till Thursday when mine should get here lol I should have done overnight but 2nd will have to do. I want it but cant justify 50 bucks in shipping lol


----------



## NinjaRicer

Wait, are these keyboards mixed, or are they just one type of switch only?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaRicer;12477741*
> Wait, are these keyboards mixed, or are they just one type of switch only?


Each keyboard only has one type of switch across the whole thing. Ducky has done mixed switch boards before, but we don't know if they will in the future.


----------



## Fitzbane

is there any way to buy the one with the better keycaps without the wristpad thing?


----------



## W4LNUT5

CarFreak PM'd tankguys and they said it wouldn't be worth it since they get that board as a package deal (so the wrist rest basically costs them very little, and you'd only save very little by doing it)


----------



## CarFreak302

^Truth.


----------



## xguntherc

oh man. I'm still using my old G11, love the lights though.

I'm seriously tempted to get one.. Maybe the next run of Ducky/Overclock.net ones we could get lit up mechanical. that might be asking to much though.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xguntherc;12478285*
> I'm seriously tempted to get one.. Maybe the next run of Ducky/Overclock.net ones we could get lit up mechanical. that might be asking to much though.


We've already thought of that and are trying to find out if they can do it. Not in the next batch, but maybe later.


----------



## tankguys

Okay so everyone should have at least gotten PayPal e-mails with your tracking info, and the store should be properly sending confirmation/ shipping e-mails from now on. Sorry about the headache, horray for server move and software upgrades!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12480810*
> Okay so everyone should have at least gotten PayPal e-mails with your tracking info, and the store should be properly sending confirmation/ shipping e-mails from now on. Sorry about the headache, horray for server move and software upgrades!


All the hardware in the world can't save you from software headaches


----------



## Fitzbane

i hope when tenkeyless versions comes through it has browns and the better keycaps :>


----------



## AMW1011

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *xguntherc*   oh man. I'm still using my old G11, love the lights though.

I'm seriously tempted to get one.. Maybe the next run of Ducky/Overclock.net ones we could get lit up mechanical. that might be asking to much though.  
Xarmor's Cherry MX Brown version is finally for sale:
  Amazon.com: XArmor U9BL-S LED backlit mechanical gaming keyboard: Electronics
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Fitzbane*   i hope when tenkeyless versions comes through it has browns and the better keycaps :>  
Well the beauty of one of these keyboards is that they use the standard cherry key caps, meaning finding replacements is really easy.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


oh man. I'm still using my old G11, love the lights though.

I'm seriously tempted to get one.. Maybe the next run of Ducky/Overclock.net ones we could get lit up mechanical. that might be asking to much though.


I second this! I need a keyboard I can use in the dark.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

I want this, how can I get it in the UK?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV*


I want this, how can I get it in the UK?


It's in the OP, you have to go to the tankguys thread and follow the instructions.

Quote:



See this link for international shipping info


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Thanks, my bad!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;12484010*
> Thanks, my bad!


No problem


----------



## FDS

hmm tempting. I wonder if I should go with this or wait for the Leopolds from EK..
The media keys are quite useful, and I like the ocn customization.

The leds are blue right?
Anyone know where I could get a blank ducky key cap set that will fit this board?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12484509*
> hmm tempting. I wonder if I should go with this or wait for the Leopolds from EK..
> The media keys are quite useful, and I like the ocn customization.
> 
> The leds are blue right?
> Anyone know where I could get a blank ducky key cap set that will fit this board?


We'll actually be looking to carry Black on Black PBT caps in the future.

In terms of build quality; our boards have overall the same build quality as a Leopold or Filco. The only difference would be price and the extra features that our keyboards have with the Macro keys and Media keys.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12484618*
> We'll actually be looking to carry Black on Black PBT caps in the future.
> 
> In terms of build quality; our boards have overall the same build quality as a Leopold or Filco. The only difference would be price and the extra features that our keyboards have with the Macro keys and Media keys.


To elaborate on this. The Ducky 9008 (offered as of now) is on the same level as the Filcos and Leopolds. The 1087, the tenkeyless, has slightly worse build quality compared to the Filcos and Leopolds, but is still pretty good (better than the cheaper mech. boards and 99% of rubber some/scizzor switch keyboards).


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12483035*
> 
> Well the beauty of one of these keyboards is that they use the standard cherry key caps, meaning finding replacements is really easy.


Where would I get replacement caps?


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12486813*
> Where would I get replacement caps?


Check geekhack.org. The classified and group buy sections should help a lot. You can also get them from some Asian markets online, but I'm not sure how. A lot of users on the GH forums have done it, so you should be able to find your answer. It might be a bit of a pain in the rear, but its worth it. I plan on getting another set, possibly white blank keys, for mine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12486423*
> To elaborate on this. The Ducky 9008 (offered as of now) is on the same level as the Filcos and Leopolds. The 1087, the tenkeyless, has slightly worse build quality compared to the Filcos and Leopolds, but is still pretty good (better than the cheaper mech. boards and 99% of rubber some/scizzor switch keyboards).


We'll be looking to offer 1087's but we are also going to make sure they're not low quality and have no problems.

We don't want to offer products that have poor build quality.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12487301*
> We'll be looking to offer 1087's but we are also going to make sure they're not low quality and have no problems.
> 
> We don't want to offer products that have poor build quality.


I see. Well the 1087 isn't a terribly made board, but its not up to the standards of a Filco or the 9008 Ducky. The casing is said to be a little thin, the casing tends not to fit perfectly, and the soldering on the PCB is average.

By all means its still a solid board, just not quite as rock solid as some others.


----------



## rpgman1

Guess I'm still on the fence about buying a mechanical keyboard. Still no ETA on Leopolds from EK or XArmor's U9GBL. At least Ducky is willing to provide keyboards to OCN members courtesy of TankGuys. I'm just looking for a rock solid mechanical keyboard.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1;12487616*
> Guess I'm still on the fence about buying a mechanical keyboard. Still no ETA on Leopolds from EK or XArmor's U9GBL. At least Ducky is willing to provide keyboards to OCN members courtesy of TankGuys. I'm just looking for a rock solid mechanical keyboard.


The Ducky 9008 (currently offered) is quite solid. It is very similar in build quality to a Filco or Leopold. Also, remember that Das is always an option. The lettering apparently comes off very quickly, but if you are confident in your typing skills you could get a blank key version (the Ultimate). The blank keyed Das is sexy.


----------



## Fitzbane

what is the build quality like from das?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12487768*
> what is the build quality like from das?


Das Keyboards are built well. Just like our Duckies.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

So the wrist rest is $30?


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12487768*
> what is the build quality like from das?


Absolutely solid. The only complaints you'll hear about Das is that the lettering likes to rub off, and the glossy casing is easy to scratch and smudge. To give you an idea, every Das comes with a polish cloth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;12487803*
> So the wrist rest is $30?


No. The Special edition comes with PBT key caps, which are much sturdier plastic than the standard ABS. To give you an idea on how good that wrist pad those PBT key caps are for an extra $30, this is basically the same wrist pad:
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,palm_rests&pid=hm_prlb

PBT key caps also cost more than ABS.


----------



## shinji2k

Couldn't help it, just ordered a BELLB.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k;12487998*
> Couldn't help it, just ordered a BELLB.












Awesome man.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k;12487998*
> Couldn't help it, just ordered a BELLB.


Congratulations.

If you have a nice camera and some skills, please post some shots of the keyboard once you get it. Tankguy's photos leave something to be desired, though they are far from poor.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12487808*
> No. The Special edition comes with PBT key caps, which are much sturdier plastic than the standard ABS. To give you an idea on how good that wrist pad those PBT key caps are for an extra $30, this is basically the same wrist pad:
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,palm_rests&pid=hm_prlb
> 
> PBT key caps also cost more than ABS.


I see, does that mean the extra keycaps that come with the special edition are also PBT caps?


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12488058*
> Congratulations.
> 
> If you have a nice camera and some skills, please post some shots of the keyboard once you get it. Tankguy's photos leave something to be desired, though they are far from poor.


If you had seen any of my work logs you would know that is a negatory on both of those


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;12488103*
> I see, does that mean the extra keycaps that come with the special edition are also PBT caps?


Do you mean the 2 red ducky caps, and the purple WASD cluster? I don't believe that they are. I'm willing to bet that they are ABS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k;12488146*
> If you had seen any of my work logs you would know that is a negatory on both of those


was worth a try.


----------



## mtbiker033

just ordered one with mx blues and the wrist rest!

I already use a das ultimate but I couldn't resist!!


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12488275*
> just ordered one with mx blues and the wrist rest!
> 
> I already use a das ultimate but I couldn't resist!!


The one that comes with the wrist rest used Cherry MX Browns, not Blues.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Now I can't decide if I want browns or blues


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;12488554*
> Now I can't decide if I want browns or blues


What do you do more?

What's your keyboards habit like?


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;12488554*
> Now I can't decide if I want browns or blues


Do you have any experience with mech. keyboards?

Cherry MX blues are sex to type on, but can cause problems with some for gaming. The Blues have something called hysteresis. A simple explanation is that, a double tap of the key that is quick and in a small dead zone in the key travel, might not register. This can be a problem for some in gaming, though it never bothered me. The Blues are also really, really loud. This can be considered a good or bad thing depending on the person.

The Cherry MX Browns don't have this, but are still a bit tactile and still have a clicky sensation, just not nearly as pronounced. The Browns are much quieter, but are still louder than your usual rubber dome.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12488637*
> Do you have any experience with mech. keyboards?
> 
> Cherry MX blues are sex to type on, but can cause problems with some for gaming. The Blues have something called hysteresis. A simple explanation is that, a double tap of the key that is quick and in a small dead zone in the key travel, might not register. This can be a problem for some in gaming, though it never bothered me. The Blues are also really, really loud. This can be considered a good or bad thing depending on the person.
> 
> The Cherry MX Browns don't have this, but are still a bit tactile and still have a clicky sensation, just not nearly as pronounced. The Browns are much quieter, but are still louder than your usual rubber dome.


They all have hysteresis.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12488779*
> They all have hysteresis.


Correct, but for simplification's sake, we will just say that the Blues are the ones with the hysteresis problem since they have a much more pronounced case as compared to Cherry MX Browns.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Yea, I've been doing a lot of research, leaning towards the browns, but everyone says blue are like finger orgasmic.


----------



## zelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;12489004*
> Yea, I've been doing a lot of research, leaning towards the browns, but everyone says blue are like finger orgasmic.


yeah id opt for blues


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12488364*
> The one that comes with the wrist rest used Cherry MX Browns, not Blues.


doh, I didn't realize it changed that when I swapped to the one with wrist rest, is there no way to get blues with the wrist rest?

no worries really I like the blues on my das but it won't hurt to have the browns for a different feel


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;12489004*
> Yea, I've been doing a lot of research, leaning towards the browns, but everyone says blue are like finger orgasmic.


Well, here is another point to confuse you even more! Cherry MX Blues are less reliable than the other MX switches. However, Mech. keyboards can have their switches replaced when they wear out, though some soldering may be required.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12489060*
> doh, I didn't realize it changed that when I swapped to the one with wrist rest, is there no way to get blues with the wrist rest?
> 
> no worries really I like the blues on my das but it won't hurt to have the browns for a different feel


Hell, you may find that you like the Browns better. TankGuy has said that he can't really sell the wrist pad separately, because it is a boxed set. However, I've already got into contact with someone who wants to buy the wrist pad should I get the Ducky. Perhaps you can find someone who bought the special edition for the keycaps and not the wrist pad like me.

Edit: Damn, double post. And I try so hard to eliminate those!


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12489068*
> Well, here is another point to confuse you even more! Cherry MX Blues are less reliable than the other MX switches. However, Mech. keyboards can have their switches replaced when they wear out, though some soldering may be required.


Ah I see, if I remember correctly, blue's might feel different after about a couple million presses as opposed to other switches right?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12489060*
> doh, I didn't realize it changed that when I swapped to the one with wrist rest, is there no way to get blues with the wrist rest?


We will bring in a box of wrist rests to be sold separately, so those getting the cheaper boards won't be left out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12489060*
> doh, I didn't realize it changed that when I swapped to the one with wrist rest, is there no way to get blues with the wrist rest?


We're looking to carry the wrist rest as a separate option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12489068*
> Well, here is another point to confuse you even more! Cherry MX Blues are less reliable than the other MX switches. However, Mech. keyboards can have their switches replaced when they wear out, though some soldering may be required.


We'll have an option for repair with OCN though it may cost a small bit.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12489097*
> Hell, you may find that you like the Browns better. TankGuy has said that he can't really sell the wrist pad separately, because it is a boxed set. However, I've already got into contact with someone who wants to buy the wrist pad should I get the Ducky. Perhaps you can find someone who bought the special edition for the keycaps and not the wrist pad like me.
> 
> Edit: Damn, double post. And I try so hard to eliminate those!


right good idea thanks!


----------



## Fitzbane

id be willing to buy the one with the wrist pad if someone would buy the pad off of me.


----------



## ohzer0

I am idiot when it comes to keyboards especially mechanicals.

Anyone wanna give me the gist of what PBT keycaps are?


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12489374*
> I am idiot when it comes to keyboards especially mechanicals.
> 
> Anyone wanna give me the gist of what PBT keycaps are?


They are a higher quality plastic than the ABS that is standard, you shouldn't get that shiny sheen to them as quickly


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12489422*
> They are a higher quality plastic than the ABS that is standard, you shouldn't that they shiny sheen to them as quickly


okay sounds useless enough for me to justify not spending that extra $30...
Thanks +rep

oh well it's sold out anyway so I can't help out those who want just the wrist rest.


----------



## Fitzbane

I tried to add the BEPLB to my cart and got the backordered thing.

?


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12489440*
> I tried to add the BEPLB to my cart and got the backordered thing.
> 
> ?


Looks like they're OOS buddy.


----------



## BountyHead

Bwhahahah I'm Glad I ordered mine last week I cant wait for Thursday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMW1011

Damn it. I've been waiting all day to hear from the guy who bought my XArmor keyboard before buying one. Not really his fault, the damn thing got delivered at 5:30 PM! As of Sunday, there were 30 some in stock so I would say that they are selling pretty damn well.


----------



## Tator Tot

*This just in*, we have more stock of the Special Edition w/ wrist wrest.

Give it a day or so and they should be order-able.


----------



## AMW1011

Awesome, thanks tator.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12489608*
> Awesome, thanks tator.


No problem


----------



## Fitzbane

pulled the trigger on the cheaper one with brown switches.

cant wait!


----------



## BountyHead

Is it Thursday yet! I need a delorian. Aaaand some plutonium and doc brown i need to go to Thursday and get my keyboard NAO


----------



## MongooseDog

Are the keys laser etched or printed?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MongooseDog;12491671*
> Are the keys laser etched or printed?


Your choice. The PBT model, $140, is lasered with infill, while the ABS model, $110, is pad-printed.


----------



## MongooseDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12491693*
> Your choice. The PBT model, $140, is lasered with infill, while the ABS model, $110, is pad-printed.


It looks like the special edition model only comes in Brown switches. Will there be a special edition featuring other switches? Will there be more options in the near future?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MongooseDog;12491912*
> Will there be a special edition featuring other switches?


Most likely, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MongooseDog;12491912*
> Will there be more options in the near future?


That depends on your definition of "near future".







At the moment we're really focusing on getting the 1087s (tenkeyless), then we'll move on to expanding the full-size lineup.


----------



## XiCynx

If by chance the lineup does get expanded and includes Cherry MX Blacks I will totally hop on this, I don't do to much typing on the keyboard and from what I have tested Black are a pleasant experience for me. Keep us updated on if any new switches are coming! Also... what is 'tenkeyless'?

Cherry MX Browns are the only clicky switch, is that correct?


----------



## Derp

Has anyone received theirs yet or own a ducky AND the ABS M1? I'm interested in how much better the ducky is, especially key wobble and noise levels.

I bought the M1 new for $20 shipped and I honestly think its a piece of crap because of how wobbly the keys are and how loud the thing is.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12492444*
> If by chance the lineup does get expanded and includes Cherry MX Blacks I will totally hop on this, I don't do to much typing on the keyboard and from what I have tested Black are a pleasant experience for me. Keep us updated on if any new switches are coming! Also... what is 'tenkeyless'?
> 
> Cherry MX Browns are the only clicky switch, is that correct?


tenkeyless = no numberpad AFAIK.

can't answer your other questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp;12492486*
> Has anyone received theirs yet or own a ducky AND the ABS M1? I'm interested in how much better the ducky is, especially key wobble and noise levels.
> 
> I bought the M1 new for $20 shipped and I honestly think its a piece of crap because of how wobbly the keys are and how loud the thing is.


from what I've read the ABS M1 uses completely different switches? ALPS if i remember right while these OCN Duckys use Cherry MX blues or browns


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12492444*
> If by chance the lineup does get expanded and includes Cherry MX Blacks I will totally hop on this, I don't do to much typing on the keyboard and from what I have tested Black are a pleasant experience for me. Keep us updated on if any new switches are coming!


We will indeed consider adding keyboards with more switches, however it all depends on if Ducky comes through for us; VERY good chance of that, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12492444*
> Cherry MX Browns are the only clicky switch, is that correct?


MX Blues and Greens (stiffer Blues, rarely used outside of being a spacebar switch once in a while) are clicky and tactile. Browns are tactile but NOT clicky; Blacks are neither tactile nor clicky.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd get one except I'm saving up for a reasonable Backlit board. Those are nice though.









Now if we could just get a regular stream of Decals I'd be set.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12428731*
> Between backlighting & Desklamp it doesn't matter to me either way.
> 
> I sometimes like the Desklamp though, because the light it shot down at my hands instead up into my eyes. Though I normally keep backlighting on low.
> 
> I prefer the subtle glow if I do have it on.
> 
> DasKeyboard sells them.


Oh man, I completely misunderstood you. I also incorrectly asked the question. I need a backlit keyboard. I keep my computer room completely dark because of chronic migraines and I can't touchtype.
Since I'll have to sell this keyboard what Backlit mechanical keyboard would you recommend? Someone mentioned an XArmor U9BL-S LED backlit mechanical gaming keyboard. Are they any good? $200 or less is doable.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12492959*
> I also incorrectly asked the question. I need a backlit keyboard. I keep my computer room completely dark because of chronic migraines and I can't touchtype.


Per a previous answer I provided, I can fill one in here for him; we have already thought of seeing if Ducky could provide backlit models (I know you didn't specifically ask about that), and we may see that later on. How much later? Dunno, the ball's in Ducky's court there.







If you want a backlit one sooner rather than later, then among the few good choices are X-Armor, Deck, and Razer.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12488058*
> ....Tankguy's photos leave something to be desired, though they are far from poor.


haha no, they are straight up awful. Chalk it up to much hilarity the night I was trying to post them... missing cables, bad SD cards, 3 year old running around screaming in the background. I'm hoping to get better ones up today or tomorrow finally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12489440*
> I tried to add the BEPLB to my cart and got the backordered thing.
> 
> ?


Fixed! I had only listed half of each as available so that the OCN folks had enough to dole out for the contest thing, but now that's over, so the numbers are reset properly.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


If by chance the lineup does get expanded and includes Cherry MX Blacks I will totally hop on this, I don't do to much typing on the keyboard and from what I have tested Black are a pleasant experience for me. Keep us updated on if any new switches are coming! Also... what is 'tenkeyless'?


MX Browns are Tactile
MX Blues are Tactile & Clicky

We are expanding to boards with MX-Blacks.

Tenkeyless means the number pad is missing so the boards overall size is smaller.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derp*


Has anyone received theirs yet or own a ducky AND the ABS M1? I'm interested in how much better the ducky is, especially key wobble and noise levels.


I own both.

The ABS M1 is like that first beater car you got, while the Ducky is like a nice sedan fresh off the lot. 
It's a whole other animal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Oh man, I completely misunderstood you. I also incorrectly asked the question. I need a backlit keyboard. I keep my computer room completely dark because of chronic migraines and I can't touchtype.
Since I'll have to sell this keyboard what Backlit mechanical keyboard would you recommend? Someone mentioned an XArmor U9BL-S LED backlit mechanical gaming keyboard. Are they any good? $200 or less is doable.


The XArmor U9BL-S should be a good board, but I HIGHLY suggest getting a Deck Legend Frost Tactile if you have the money. It's under $200 (but only just) though it's built very well and really one of the best cherry MX boards made.


----------



## Amw86

If your looking for a backlit mechanical your only options that I've seen are already listed.

Razer
Xarmor
Deck

Razer and Xarmor and made by the same OEM

the new Xarmor has better usb placement imo and is available in either brown or blue switch's.
the xarmor also has full NKRO where as the Razer does not.
Your support if you do have an issue with an Xarmor I wouldn't say is rock solid at the moment tho, if warranty plays part in your decision go with Razer ..or Deck(not to say they have awesome Customer support) But they do have customer support available and it isnt going anywhere, anytime soon.

the Deck's without question a step up in quality, but the font's and the Uneven backlighting because of the poor choice in font design bothers me to much to spend what they ask for them, Also something about the enclosure just bothers me.


----------



## phillipjos

Right click on him hit back he just sits there walking in place,haha


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I own both.

The ABS M1 is like that first beater car you got, while the Ducky is like a nice sedan fresh off the lot. 
It's a whole other animal.


And then there's Topre.


----------



## HandGunPat

I'm in the market for a new keyboard, and I think it's time to go mechanical.

What one should I buy, Cherry MX Blues or Browns?


----------



## Amw86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HandGunPat*


I'm in the market for a new keyboard, and I think it's time to go mechanical.

What one should I buy, Cherry MX Blues or Browns?










if you do a good bit of typing, blues, mostly gaming, browns imo.

Browns have a bump feel when they activate, blues have a click and a bump.


----------



## Amw86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


And then there's Topre.











I have no problem with the Cost of a topre, but I just hate the look of them for some reason.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HandGunPat*


I'm in the market for a new keyboard, and I think it's time to go mechanical.

What one should I buy, Cherry MX Blues or Browns?










If you do a lot of typing the blues will be better for you; the feedback and force required are better for typing.

If you plan to game and type an equal amount or even game more than type then I suggest the brows. They have a small bump when half way depressed that lets you know the switch as activated. This can help you double tap faster in games like UT. They are also lighter which makes double tapping easier.


----------



## HandGunPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86;12495673*
> if you do a good bit of typing, blues, mostly gaming, browns imo.
> 
> Browns have a bump feel when they activate, blues have a click and a bump.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12495816*
> If you do a lot of typing the blues will be better for you; the feedback and force required are better for typing.
> 
> If you plan to game and type an equal amount or even game more than type then I suggest the brows. They have a small bump when half way depressed that lets you know the switch as activated. This can help you double tap faster in games like UT. They are also lighter which makes double tapping easier.


Then browns it is! Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandGunPat;12496129*
> Then browns it is! Thanks alot guys.


No problem man


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12496860*
> No problem man


I'm going for browns as well, as my first real mech. Too bad it can't this one. Needs DK ISO :/ Getting a tenkeyless Majestouch.


----------



## HandGunPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernosaint;12496896*
> I'm going for browns as well, as my first real mech. Too bad it can't this one. Needs DK ISO :/ Getting a tenkeyless Majestouch.


What's an DK ISO?


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandGunPat;12497002*
> What's an DK ISO?


Danish ISO layout ^^


----------



## turtleslikejohn

So browns are basically quieter versions of the blues, except less force and double tapping? It still feels like blues to type on 'em without the noise right? It should feel more relaxing than the 7 year old rubber domes I'm coming from?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86;12494739*
> If your looking for a backlit mechanical your only options that I've seen are already listed.
> 
> Razer
> Xarmor
> Deck
> 
> Razer and Xarmor and made by the same OEM
> 
> the new Xarmor has better usb placement imo and is available in either brown or blue switch's.
> the xarmor also has full NKRO where as the Razer does not.
> Your support if you do have an issue with an Xarmor I wouldn't say is rock solid at the moment tho, if warranty plays part in your decision go with Razer ..or Deck(not to say they have awesome Customer support) But they do have customer support available and it isnt going anywhere, anytime soon.
> 
> the Deck's without question a step up in quality, but the font's and the Uneven backlighting because of the poor choice in font design bothers me to much to spend what they ask for them, Also something about the enclosure just bothers me.


I would go with any of those cept I don't believe that they do Red backlight. I know for certain the Razer doesn't. Being prior Navy, I learned that Red is the only way to go for unobtrusive lighting in dark environments. Doesn't interfere with what you're doing.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;12497080*
> So browns are basically quieter versions of the blues, except less force and double tapping? It still feels like blues to type on 'em without the noise right? It should feel more relaxing than the 7 year old rubber domes I'm coming from?


Browns are pretty different. They do not make a click noise when you press them. Blues do.

They feel pretty different from blues. Though they still feel nice to type on.

Definitely feel better than your rubber dome.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12497443*
> Browns are pretty different. They do not make a click noise when you press them. Blues do.
> 
> They feel pretty different from blues. Though they still feel nice to type on.
> 
> Definitely feel better than your rubber dome.


To clarify, both are MILES better than rubber domes (for most people who try them).


----------



## turtleslikejohn

After some Paypal issues.. Finally ordered the browns








My first mech keyboard! Excited!


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;12498854*
> After some Paypal issues.. Finally ordered the browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first mech keyboard! Excited!


Wooooo!







My first mech board too I cannot wait for tomorrow!


----------



## timw4mail

I got mine in the mail today.

I didn't know that the keyboard had the ability built in to swap the control and caps-lock, but I really like that. You can also disable the windows keys, and swap the location of the Win and alt keys.

I'm also pleasantly surprised that the four function keys over the numpad actually work without having to install a keyboard driver.

I always thought it was weird that Ducky keyboards had Led windows on the F9, F10, and F11 keys, but now that I see what they are for, I feel like I got a really good deal for my money, compared to the Filco keyboard I have.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


I got mine in the mail today.

I didn't know that the keyboard had the ability built in to swap the control and caps-lock, but I really like that. You can also disable the windows keys, and swap the location of the Win and alt keys.

I'm also pleasantly surprised that the four function keys over the numpad actually work without having to install a keyboard driver.

I always thought it was weird that Ducky keyboards had Led windows on the F9, F10, and F11 keys, but now that I see what they are for, I feel like I got a really good deal for my money, compared to the Filco keyboard I have.


That's quite a refreshing thing to read


----------



## turtleslikejohn

No one really told me why there were LED's on the F keys, what's it for?


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


I got mine in the mail today.

I didn't know that the keyboard had the ability built in to swap the control and caps-lock, but I really like that. You can also disable the windows keys, and swap the location of the Win and alt keys.

I'm also pleasantly surprised that the four function keys over the numpad actually work without having to install a keyboard driver.

I always thought it was weird that Ducky keyboards had Led windows on the F9, F10, and F11 keys, but now that I see what they are for, I feel like I got a really good deal for my money, compared to the Filco keyboard I have.


No fair I want mine too


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn*


No one really told me why there were LED's on the F keys, what's it for?


This.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


I didn't know that the keyboard had the ability built in to swap the control and caps-lock, but I really like that. You can also disable the windows keys, and swap the location of the Win and alt keys.
I always thought it was weird that Ducky keyboards had Led windows on the F9, F10, and F11 keys, but now that I see what they are for, I feel like I got a really good deal for my money, compared to the Filco keyboard I have.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn*


No one really told me why there were LED's on the F keys, what's it for?


I answered it before, it's also in the OP.

The signify if the Windows & Alt switch is active; if the Caps & Ctrl switch is active, or if WIndows Keys are disabled.


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12501533*
> I answered it before, it's also in the OP.
> 
> The signify if the Windows & Alt switch is active; if the Caps & Ctrl switch is active, or if WIndows Keys are disabled.


Now, if only we could get blue LEDs banned...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


Now, if only we could get blue LEDs banned...










It's something we could discuss with Ducky about future keyboards.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


Now, if only we could get blue LEDs banned...




















I like blue.


----------



## Ulver

Congrats OCN! Keyboards look great! Will get one as soon as I have need of a new one. (almost wish one of mine breaks down soon,







)
But please don't ban the blue LEDs!


----------



## Ceadderman

I second those pleas of not banning blue. Just don't mandate by limitation that I have to use blue LEDs'. I would rather be water boarded for a month straight than use anything that has blue LEDs' in it.

Heck I even performed LEDectomy on the i/o board of my 932 and changed them to Red. It's just too much a pain in the rump to do so to a backlit KB.

Don't ban them. Just make it so everyone is happy with their choice. I would jump all over one of these if there was a backlit available with Blue/Red switching option.









~Ceadder


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12505967*
> I second those pleas of not banning blue. Just don't mandate by limitation that I have to use blue LEDs'. I would rather be water boarded for a month straight than use anything that has blue LEDs' in it.
> 
> Heck I even performed LEDectomy on the i/o board of my 932 and changed them to Red. It's just too much a pain in the rump to do so to a backlit KB.
> 
> Don't ban them. Just make it so everyone is happy with their choice. I would jump all over one of these if there was a backlit available with Blue/Red switching option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well, it's not as though I hate the color blue. It's that blue LEDs are blinding compared to other colors of LEDs.


----------



## Ch13f121

I got mine in the mail today; no pictures because my Evo takes terrible pictures when I'm actually TRYING to get a good shot








Plus cell phone cameras aren't that great anyway.

I'm digging it so far, it always bothered me that my Deck didn't have the clicky bump on the MX Blacks, I want people to be able to hear me type from far away!

But I love Ducky's packaging and the build quality is more than impressive. Very solid product guys!

I had to put the red ducky key on my ESC, and the purple WASD Cluster is on.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f121;12508036*
> I got mine in the mail today; no pictures because my Evo takes terrible pictures when I'm actually TRYING to get a good shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus cell phone cameras aren't that great anyway.
> 
> I'm digging it so far, it always bothered me that my Deck didn't have the clicky bump on the MX Blacks, I want people to be able to hear me type from far away!
> 
> But I love Ducky's packaging and the build quality is more than impressive. Very solid product guys!
> 
> I had to put the red ducky key on my ESC, and the purple WASD Cluster is on.


Mine should be here in a few hours. Sucks that I'm on call when it should get here.


----------



## Tator Tot

Glad you guys are liking the boards









All feedback is welcome.


----------



## SwishaMane

Thats a duck? I thought it was a spartan running with greens swords... lol


----------



## Crucial09

110$ for a keyboard?!

why??!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12508968*
> 110$ for a keyboard?!
> 
> why??!


Because it is a mechanical keyboard.

You can read about them in the guide link in my sig.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12508985*
> Because it is a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> You can read about them in the guide link in my sig.


ill read up on it.
no way i'd ever pay that for a keyboard though. total waste of money.
you can get a nice ssd for that price.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12508995*
> ill read up on it.
> no way i'd ever pay that for a keyboard though. total waste of money.


How do you know it is a waste if you haven't read up on it yet?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12508995*
> ill read up on it.
> no way i'd ever pay that for a keyboard though. total waste of money.
> you can get a nice ssd for that price.


You may wish to reconsider such a notion. Plenty of people have purchased and used mechanical keyboards and they love them. The reason is simple, a mechanical keyboard is much nicer to type on than a normal keyboard.

Unfortunately they do cost more; but this is an investment. Unlike a normal keyboard that can easily break down and feel unpleasant to use after a year; these keyboards will keep on feeling nice the entire time.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12509008*
> You may wish to reconsider such a notion. Plenty of people have purchased and used mechanical keyboards and they love them. The reason is simple, a mechanical keyboard is much nicer to type on than a normal keyboard.
> 
> Unfortunately they do cost more; but this is an investment. Unlike a normal keyboard that can easily break down and feel unpleasant to use after a year; these keyboards will keep on feeling nice the entire time.


my laptopkeyboard and cheap desktop keyboard are 2 years old and i type on them alot. they feel exactly the same and are comfortable to type on.

I wouldn't pay 110$ for a keyboard unless it had lights, temp sensors, a screen to read on(touch screen), was switchable between touch sensitive and mechanical, and scissor, and rubber dome. AND makes me a sandwich


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12509040*
> my laptopkeyboard and cheap desktop keyboard are 2 years old and i type on them alot. they feel exactly the same and are comfortable to type on.
> 
> I wouldn't pay 110$ for a keyboard unless it had lights, temp sensors, a screen to read on(touch screen), was switchable between touch sensitive and mechanical, and scissor, and rubber dome. AND makes me a sandwich


Why would you want to switch, switch types?

I digress, this product may not be for you; though I would still recommend you at least trying one. Some older keyboards that are mechanical are for sale and usually cheap.

Switch types are numerous but it can be quiet fun to try them all.

At the end of the day, it is always your choice; but sometimes you don't know nice things until you've had them.

Sure old beater cars will drive you from point A to point B; but a car with better suspension and an overall nicer ride can still be worth the money if it gives you a more pleasant experience.


----------



## ohzer0

surprised no one has posted their keyboard yet--im sure there those that selected faster shipping









mine should be in tomorrow!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12509229*
> surprised no one has posted their keyboard yet--im sure there those that selected faster shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine should be in tomorrow!


Some people have posted in their own threads that they've received the board and are happy with it. Makes me wish I could have ordered one =(


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12509238*
> Some people have posted in their own threads that they've received the board and are happy with it. Makes me wish I could have ordered one =(


Why can't you order one? Are they all gone?


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12509238*
> Some people have posted in their own threads that they've received the board and are happy with it. Makes me wish I could have ordered one =(












what are you waiting for?


----------



## _02

No, no, I didn't mean it like that.

I have to wait while some finances clear up. Very tight at the moment. Computer parts are low on the list at the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## kidwolf909

I'm thinking of selling my BW and buying one of these bad boys









But which one... are the PBT caps and wrist rest really for $30?

I already have a nice gel wrist rest for my BW, so the keycaps are really the only differentiators.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909;12509324*
> I'm thinking of selling my BW and buying one of these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But which one... are the PBT caps and wrist rest really for $30?
> 
> I already have a nice gel wrist rest for my BW, so the keycaps are really the only differentiators.


The wrist pad packaged with the special edition is normally sold for $70 by some vendors. It's pretty nice.

PBT Keycaps will not wear down as fast as ABS keycaps will. Meaning the lettering will last longer. Keeping the boards looks up over age.


----------



## Ikrin

Wow. I was wondering why there was always a duck roaming around the ad space, and finally decided to click on it today. I was unaware that such a partnership had taken place. I might jump on one in the near future.


----------



## Segovax

The email I got had a blank space where the tracking number was supposed to be.

"Your order ******** has shipped and the tracking information is below. Thank you for your business!

(No shipments)

Sincerely,
TankGuys"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;12509643*
> The email I got had a blank space where the tracking number was supposed to be.
> 
> "Your order ******** has shipped and the tracking information is below. Thank you for your business!
> 
> (No shipments)
> 
> Sincerely,
> TankGuys"


You should PM TankGuys on the forums for more direct contact; that way they can handle the issue on a 1:1 basis.
Their system did have some hiccups though, so that may be why.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


The email I got had a blank space where the tracking number was supposed to be.

"Your order ******** has shipped and the tracking information is below. Thank you for your business!

(No shipments)

Sincerely,
TankGuys"


if you just ordered it I got the same thing but after a day or two paypal sent me a fedex tracking number...If you used a CC i believe the same will be done for you as well.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohzer0*


surprised no one has posted their keyboard yet--im sure there those that selected faster shipping









mine should be in tomorrow!


Ask and ye shall receive! It has got a great feel to it. The Blue LEDs aren't quite consistent in color on mine (Num Lock less blue than the others)-which is hard to tell from my quick photos, but the reds are. They are just the right brightnes level too.

Great job TankGuys, and all who put effort into getting this done!









Photos attached:


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohzer0*


if you just ordered it I got the same thing but after a day or two paypal sent me a fedex tracking number...If you used a CC i believe the same will be done for you as well.


Yea had some annoyances with our e-mail modules. It's fixed now, but if anyone still needs tracking, PM me with your info!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


It's fixed now, but if anyone still needs tracking, PM me with your info!


Did last night.


----------



## shinji2k

I just got mine! Haven't even opened the box yet, dinner was much more important







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


I just got mine! Haven't even opened the box yet, dinner was much more important







.


Dinner at 4 PM


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


I just got mine! Haven't even opened the box yet, dinner was much more important







.


You're crazy and missing out.


----------



## Lahey

How much would shipping one to Finland cost? I couldn't figure it out with the USPS calculator, if I have enough money at some point in my paypal I might get a mechanical keyboard, since they're hard to find here.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lahey*


How much would shipping one to Finland cost? I couldn't figure it out with the USPS calculator, if I have enough money at some point in my paypal I might get a mechanical keyboard, since they're hard to find here. 










PM TankGuys for a quote. That way you know for sure he sees your request.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Dinner at 4 PM




























No lunch + just got off work + Burger King 1/2 block from my house


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*











No lunch + just got off work + Burger King 1/2 block from my house


I would have opened the keyboard first.


----------



## shinji2k

I'm opening it now, geez.


----------



## kzinti1

Just opened mine. And then repacked it. I just had to look at it. I don't know what to do with it now. I can't afford the 30% restocking fee and still afford a backlit Deck board. I guess I'll just have to e-Bay it.
The entire board's beautiful. Keys look, feel and sound just plain perfect. I guess the cord and extra keys are inside the case? Since I can't use it I didn't even look to see. The wrist pad felt good but it was taped up in tissue paper so I didn't unwrap it. Very good packing and fast shipping, too.
Thanks anyways, TankGuys! This is an excellent product. I just can't see it in the dark.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kzinti1*   Just opened mine. And then repacked it. I just had to look at it. I don't know what to do with it now. I can't afford the 30% restocking fee and still afford a backlit Deck board. I guess I'll just have to e-Bay it.
The entire board's beautiful. Keys look, feel and sound just plain perfect. I guess the cord and extra keys are inside the case? Since I can't use it I didn't even look to see. The wrist pad felt good but it was taped up in tissue paper so I didn't unwrap it. Very good packing and fast shipping, too.
Thanks anyways, TankGuys! This is an excellent product. I just can't see it in the dark.







  
Why not get a    desk lamp ?


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


This is an excellent product. I just can't see it in the dark.










I can see mine in the dark







.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Why not get a desk lamp?


Or a flex light

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/accessories/5a84/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Or a flex light

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/accessories/5a84/


Or glow in the dark letters


----------



## rpgman1

Nice Ducky keyboards. I'm trying to wait for XArmor's U9GBL because I would like a MX Brown backlit keyboard. Too bad you're selling off your Ducky for a Deck, but there are people out there interested in it.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Or glow in the dark letters










Yea, but I doubt they have glowing OCN and Ducky logos.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Fedex just dropped off my board. Build quality seems fine, better than the Blackwidow or the Steelseries G6v2. The only quirk that I have found is that my board doesn't sit flat. That is just a quick fix, a piece of tape or something similar to make on of the feet a bit bigger should do the trick.

I do like this keyboard and I like the browns better than blues or blacks. Now do I like this better than my spacesaver? I don't know about that one. I'm going give this keyboard a nice fair shot. The ducky is nice and quiet so that is a plus but my Unicomp is just so comfortable to type on.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Just opened mine. And then repacked it. I just had to look at it. I don't know what to do with it now. I can't afford the 30% restocking fee and still afford a backlit Deck board. I guess I'll just have to e-Bay it.
The entire board's beautiful. Keys look, feel and sound just plain perfect. I guess the cord and extra keys are inside the case? Since I can't use it I didn't even look to see. The wrist pad felt good but it was taped up in tissue paper so I didn't unwrap it. Very good packing and fast shipping, too.
Thanks anyways, TankGuys! This is an excellent product. I just can't see it in the dark.










Did you get the $140 one with PBT key caps?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*


Fedex just dropped off my board. Build quality seems fine, better than the Blackwidow or the Steelseries G6v2. The only quirk that I have found is that my board doesn't sit flat. That is just a quick fix, a piece of tape or something similar to make on of the feet a bit bigger should do the trick.

I do like this keyboard and I like the browns better than blues or blacks. Now do I like this better than my spacesaver? I don't know about that one. I'm going give this keyboard a nice fair shot. The ducky is nice and quiet so that is a plus but my Unicomp is just so comfortable to type on.


I'm not sure if this is the same for the Ducky 9008 (your board), but I know for a fact that the Ducky 1087 always started like that where it wouldn't sit flat, but after a couple of days the feet settle and the keyboard sits flat.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Got mine in the mail today.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


I'm not sure if this is the same for the Ducky 9008 (your board), but I know for a fact that the Ducky 1087 always started like that where it wouldn't sit flat, but after a couple of days the feet settle and the keyboard sits flat.


I'll give it a shot. It's not like it's bothering me or anything. I haven't noticed it wobbling while typing or anything.


----------



## BountyHead

I JUST GOT MY KEYBOARD. It is so nice. This is the first of many sentances to be typed. Oh yeah mmmMmmmm, so nice! The wrist rest is very very nice. Pic's incoming 

EDIT: My cell phone doesn't do this board justice, I think I have a camera someplace........


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Just got the keyboard today, within about an hour my w,r,y,i,p keys stopped working, started working for a couple minutes, then stopped working again. I tried to unscrew the keyboard and take it apart to see if something is loose but I can't figure out how to take the thing apart without cracking the plastic.

Er as I was typing this they started working again, the only thing I did was flip the keyboard upside down and back again. Something is probably loose. How do I open this thing?


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*


Just got the keyboard today, within about an hour my w,r,y,i,p keys stopped working, started working for a couple minutes, then stopped working again. I tried to unscrew the keyboard and take it apart to see if something is loose but I can't figure out how to take the thing apart without cracking the plastic.

Er as I was typing this they started working again, the only thing I did was flip the keyboard upside down and back again. Something is probably loose. How do I open this thing?


First of all check your connections. To have so many stop working is rare.


----------



## rpgman1

Looks like that eBay store that sells Ducky keyboards change their name to techtalktech as their username. So I guess this isn't really Ducky, but a person who sells them by coincidence? Still looking for a mechanical keyboard anyway.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1;12514869*
> Looks like that eBay store that sells Ducky keyboards change their name to techtalktech as their username. So I guess this isn't really Ducky, but a person who sells them by coincidence? Still looking for a mechanical keyboard anyway.


Correct, they were not affiliated with Ducky in any way, ever. They just happened to sell Ducky products and named themselves to reflect that.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12514891*
> Correct, they were not affiliated with Ducky in any way, ever. They just happened to sell Ducky products and named themselves to reflect that.


Thanks for clarifying that. At least I know where to find genuine mechanical keyboards. I'll just wait and see for reviews on XArmor's U9GBL (if it ever comes out like Leopold from EK). It's been a very long time since I last felt a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin;12514666*
> Just got the keyboard today, within about an hour my w,r,y,i,p keys stopped working, started working for a couple minutes, then stopped working again. I tried to unscrew the keyboard and take it apart to see if something is loose but I can't figure out how to take the thing apart without cracking the plastic.
> 
> Er as I was typing this they started working again, the only thing I did was flip the keyboard upside down and back again. Something is probably loose. How do I open this thing?


If you continue to have problems; please PM Chipp with the subject:
"Ducky Keyboard Problems" and he'll help you get sorted out from there.


----------



## Gorsky

Just got my keyboard today im using it to type this post lol, I got the one with the Cherry MX Blue switches, so far no issues and so far I love this keyboard


----------



## shinji2k

Well, after using my new keyboard for a couple hours now I have to say I have no regrets buying a $123 keyboard. The Browns are pretty much like I imagined and I'm still trying to get used to not bottoming out. For anyone still wondering, it's a much more refined feel compared to the ABS M1. The M1 is rough and clunky. The Ducky with Browns is smooth with just enough bump to know when the switch is activated. And I know this isn't exactly unique to these keyboards but I really like the calculator shortcut key. I've used it multiple times already today







.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k;12515983*
> Well, after using my new keyboard for a couple hours now I have to say I have no regrets buying a $123 keyboard. The Browns are pretty much like I imagined and I'm still trying to get used to not bottoming out. For anyone still wondering, it's a much more refined feel compared to the ABS M1. The M1 is rough and clunky. The Ducky with Browns is smooth with just enough bump to know when the switch is activated. And I know this isn't exactly unique to these keyboards but I really like the calculator shortcut key. I've used it multiple times already today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I never realized how worn out the rubber domes on my G15v1 were...


----------



## kzinti1

A partial quote of an earlier post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12492959*
> I need a backlit keyboard. I keep my computer room completely dark because of chronic migraines and I can't touchtype.
> Since I'll have to sell this keyboard what Backlit mechanical keyboard would you recommend?


Read the following link and at least try to understand. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/migraine-headache/DS00120
Especially the part about bright lights. I'm being treated for chronic migraines by the Veterans Administration because of exposure to certain exotic chemicals during my Air Force service. It hasn't helped so far. Their treatment is mainly increasing dosages of pain medications. It doesn't work and I really don't like taking drugs. The treatments mentioned in the Mayo Clinic article I linked to are beyond the comprehension of the almost completely immigrant doctor-like things of the V.A. I can't afford a real civilian migraine specialist.
Make all the jokes you want about using the bright lights I have to avoid. I've tried every type of light I can think of and nothing works. Except a lighted keyboard. Preferrably red-lit like this MicroSoft Sidewinder X6 I'm, using that's beginning to wear out. I just wanted to try a mechanical backlit keyboard instead of another replacement.
I really don't know why I thought the Duckie keyboards were backlit. I made a mistake. That's why I asked earlier what the amount of backlighting they had instead of whether they were backlit at all. I made a mistake. That's all.
Ask your family and friends about chronic migraine headaches. They're more common than you probably think.


----------



## BountyHead

Any one know if its possible to change the 4 hotkeys to different programs?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12516601*
> Any one know if its possible to change the 4 hotkeys to different programs?


I asked earlier, and SharpKeys (a registry hack) and AutoHotKeys were recommended...I've only played briefly with AutoHotKeys.


----------



## BountyHead

Seems like way to much work lol


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12516667*
> Seems like way to much work lol


That is kinda what I'm thinking, OTOH, the web browser button follows whatever the default browser is set to in Windows.....would be nice to get the file manager button to open up FreeCommander though...


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12516237*
> A partial quote of an earlier post.
> 
> Read the following link and at least try to understand. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/migraine-headache/DS00120
> Especially the part about bright lights. I'm being treated for chronic migraines by the Veterans Administration because of exposure to certain exotic chemicals during my Air Force service. It hasn't helped so far. Their treatment is mainly increasing dosages of pain medications. It doesn't work and I really don't like taking drugs. The treatments mentioned in the Mayo Clinic article I linked to are beyond the comprehension of the almost completely immigrant doctor-like things of the V.A. I can't afford a real civilian migraine specialist.
> Make all the jokes you want about using the bright lights I have to avoid. I've tried every type of light I can think of and nothing works. Except a lighted keyboard. Preferrably red-lit like this MicroSoft Sidewinder X6 I'm, using that's beginning to wear out. I just wanted to try a mechanical backlit keyboard instead of another replacement.


The only other red backlit keyboard is the Deck Legend Fire keyboard, but it uses Cherry MX Black switches instead. Sorry to hear about your condition. I have a skin condition that dries out and peels when exposed to heat from high temperatures. There's no cure for it either, just temporary treatments. Wish I could buy the Ducky from you, but it'll be awhile until EK sells the Leopolds and XArmor selling the U9GBL sometime in April.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1;12517181*
> The only other red backlit keyboard is the Deck Legend Fire keyboard, but it uses Cherry MX Black switches instead. Sorry to hear about your condition. I have a skin condition that dries out and peels when exposed to heat from high temperatures. There's no cure for it either, just temporary treatments. Wish I could buy the Ducky from you, but it'll be awhile until EK sells the Leopolds and XArmor selling the U9GBL sometime in April.


Thanks. I've decided to bite the bullet and just ask TankGuys for a partial refund. I got to thinking about all the hassle of selling this board on eBay and said the hell with it. It just ain't worth the trouble. I made a mistake so I'll own up and pay for it.
When (if) they authorize a refund I'll be ordering this keyboard, http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=95 recommended earlier by Tater Tot, and now you (thanks to you both!) No red lit tactile keys but the frost (white) color should work nicely. I only wish it were OCN branded!
I just used Preview Post and found all sorts of errors. Dropped letters, especially the t's, l's, a's and the space bar. The calculator key quit a couple days ago. This MS Sidewinder X6 is degrading faster than I realized. I bought it as soon as it became available so it's lasted over 2 years at least. Not a very good investment it seems. Yet anoher reason to buy a Duckie, Deck or some other high-end keyboard.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12517504*
> Thanks. I've decided to bite the bullet and just ask TankGuys for a partial refund. I got to thinking about all the hassle of selling this board on eBay and said the hell with it. It just ain't worth the trouble. I made a mistake so I'll own up and pay for it.
> When (if) they authorize a refund I'll be ordering this keyboard, http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=95 recommended earlier by Tater Tot, and now you (thanks to you both!) No red lit tactile keys but the frost (white) color should work nicely. I only wish it were OCN branded!
> I just used Preview Post and found all sorts of errors. Dropped letters, especially the t's, l's, a's and the space bar. The calculator key quit a couple days ago. This MS Sidewinder X6 is degrading faster than I realized. I bought it as soon as it became available so it's lasted over 2 years at least. Not a very good investment it seems. Yet anoher reason to buy a Duckie, Deck or some other high-end keyboard.


Good choice. The Deck Legend Frost is sex:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12517504*
> Thanks. I've decided to bite the bullet and just ask TankGuys for a partial refund. I got to thinking about all the hassle of selling this board on eBay and said the hell with it. It just ain't worth the trouble. I made a mistake so I'll own up and pay for it.
> When (if) they authorize a refund I'll be ordering this keyboard, http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=95 recommended earlier by Tater Tot, and now you (thanks to you both!) No red lit tactile keys but the frost (white) color should work nicely. I only wish it were OCN branded!
> I just used Preview Post and found all sorts of errors. Dropped letters, especially the t's, l's, a's and the space bar. The calculator key quit a couple days ago. This MS Sidewinder X6 is degrading faster than I realized. I bought it as soon as it became available so it's lasted over 2 years at least. Not a very good investment it seems. Yet anoher reason to buy a Duckie, Deck or some other high-end keyboard.


Sell it here on OCN mate if you have the Rep. I'm sure someone here would want it. Give them a reasonable discount and it will be gone in a flash.

Sorry to hear about your condition, but thank you for your Service. I feel your pain but mine is more eye strain than anything. I can't deal with bright lights. Makes driving at night a real chore. Especially with those dreadful super whites being marketed. People think that they can just install and run them like you would a standard Halogen bulb. I really wish the bulb manufacturers would Post a red notice that recommends adjusting them so as not to blind oncoming drivers. I couldn't tell you how many times I've almost ended up in the ditch cause some doosh forgot to dim their brights before they round the corner up here. If you're on the river side of the road that's a 100' drop a lot of the way between home and School.









Anyway back on topic... I just don't do any of the brighter colors cause my eyes literally hurt from the cheek bone to the top of my skull.

State your case when you sell and I think somone would help a brotha out.









Thank you kzinti1, I think I found my Keyboard. That Fire board looks sexxxy smexxxy. I can live with the dark blue lock LEDs'.

Hmmmm wonder if OCN could get this thing branded if I bought it shipped it to whomever does the Duckies and paid for the service.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## metallicamaster3

Hell yeah. Typing this on Gorsky's keyboard that came in yesterday (totally being productive at work







). Rocking the Cherry MX Blues. I don't want to give it back







.

Here's some pictures for your porn folder pleasure







.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3;12519928*
> Hell yeah. Typing this on Gorsky's keyboard that came in yesterday (totally being productive at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Rocking the Cherry MX Blues. I don't want to give it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here's some pictures for your porn folder pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Bakadin

Very cool!


----------



## Gorsky

@metallicamaster3 It was very productive day wasn't it! After you left we did like 5 hours straight of Code. :/


----------



## Fitzbane

i just got my ducky about 15min ago! I can already see why people would want to type on these.

Only problem is that I cant get the ps2 connector to work, maybe something to do with drivers?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12525057*
> Only problem is that I cant get the ps2 connector to work, maybe something to do with drivers?


You have to reboot, twice probably. Good thing I've already been using a PS/2 keyboard...


----------



## [-Snake-]

Fedex is taking their time in shipping mine...


----------



## slowfreight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*


Fedex is taking their time in shipping mine...


Mine is still en route as well







...should be here today, unless of course the Panama Canal is closed again.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*


Fedex is taking their time in shipping mine...


Mine, as well, got tracking last night; it says it'll be here on the 1st.


----------



## kaxel

WoW! It HAS A FLAME ON THE ESC KEY!?!?!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


WoW! It HAS A FLAME ON THE ESC KEY!?!?!


Ahem. Not any kind of flame, OCN Flame.


----------



## Fitzbane

love this thing already. still getting used to mech though


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorsky;12524307*
> @metallicamaster3 It was very productive day wasn't it! After you left we did like 5 hours straight of Code. :/


5 hours?! What time did you leave?!


----------



## PDXMark

I was almost ready to buy, than I noticed the $18.50 shipping to Oregon... I'll pass!

I'll spend $128 toward a new platform before I buy a $128 keyboard.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXMark;12527287*
> I was almost ready to buy, than I noticed the $18.50 shipping to Oregon... I'll pass!
> 
> I'll spend $128 toward a new platform before I buy a $128 keyboard.


And the point of you posting was...


----------



## Maian

I hate everyone. I'm supposed to be saving my money for my trip to Italy in May... and this thread makes it difficult to do so since I'm typing on a lame Razer Arctosa, and this keyboard just looks so darned smexy.


----------



## reaper~

^ Italy can wait.. OCN/Ducky keyboard comes first.


----------



## Gorsky

Quote:


> 5 hours?! What time did you leave?!


About 3:30 - 4:00, Craig says I got a natural mind for programming lol he said I should consider majoring in it next year.


----------



## jdcrispe95

DARRRGGGHHHH THIS DUCK POS IS ANNOYING THE Â£"(% OUT OF ME, I keep on accidently clicking it instead of opening a new tab.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


DARRRGGGHHHH THIS DUCK POS IS ANNOYING THE Â£"(% OUT OF ME, I keep on accidently clicking it instead of opening a new tab.


Pic? Drawing?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


DARRRGGGHHHH THIS DUCK POS IS ANNOYING THE Â£"(% OUT OF ME, I keep on accidently clicking it instead of opening a new tab.


Go to the OP, there is instructions on how to turn it off.


----------



## mbudden

I love how people rage online... It makes them look like a child. Oh wait....


----------



## chasefrench

does anyone know where to get different coloured keys for these boards. I want get a red enter and escape and wasd in white

Really appreciate the help, google comes up with nothing


----------



## mbudden

Someone posted the link in the thread on where you can get them.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


DARRRGGGHHHH THIS DUCK POS IS ANNOYING THE Â£"(% OUT OF ME, I keep on accidently clicking it instead of opening a new tab.


google chrome plus flash block.

solves everything.

and also adthwart legacy.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


And the point of you posting was...











Bring down the cost for more sales!


----------



## dave12

Why would I want this over my G15?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Why would I want this over my G15?










Because it is a Mechanical Keyboard. 
The switches are nicer to type on, last longer than those on your G15, and the build quality is generally better.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Because it is a Mechanical Keyboard. 
The switches are nicer to type on, last longer than those on your G15, and the build quality is generally better.


Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Thanks.










No prob


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Why would I want this over my G15?










I bought this to replace an aging G11 and it is a joy to type and game on. I am really liking the wrist rest its just the right height and just cushy enough but not so much that your wrists sink in and get to an awkward position.


----------



## ohzer0

Looks like mine got stuck in the midwest where there's a storm...only my luck...









most likely won't get it til Tuesday


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohzer0*


Looks like mine got stuck in the midwest where there's a storm...only my luck...









most likely won't get it til Tuesday


















I feel you, my Ducky's won't be here till the First or Second or March.

Oh well, patience is a virtue.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Just got the keyboard earlier today. I absolutely love typing from this. It's like pure orgasm transferring to my fingers during each keystroke.

The quality of the keyboard blows my G15 (V1) out of the water. I will miss the G15 for sure but I don't plan on throwing it away. We both had many good times together.









The ducky will take a little getting used to but the transition is absolutely worth it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Glad to hear it man









All the feedback is great guys


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Glad to hear it man









All the feedback is great guys










Can I put in an official request for backlighting like the Deck Keys have? 









I'd _DEFINITELY_ pay for that. And promise to buy one if you can get them in Red Cherry flavor.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tator Tot

Only if you write that to me in hand written triplicate, signed and notarized with a SoD.









We are considering more options for very different products. Nothing is official and nothing is final. We are taking all considerations seriously though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Only if you write that to me in hand written triplicate, signed and notarized with a SoD.









We are considering more options for very different products. Nothing is official and nothing is final. We are taking all considerations seriously though.










Thank you Tot, love your work as always Mate.

















~Ceadder


----------



## ehume

I like the idea of the Cherry brown switches, the PBT keytops and the wrist rest of the high end kb. But my ancient kb is doing so well (I can forgive the shiny keytops on the high-use keys) that only a kb with backlit keys would get me to switch.

A full 104-key mechanical kb with backlit keys would be quite the gem.


----------



## Tator Tot

@Ceadderman, 
I just like to help out









@Ehume, 
As I've said before, we're looking into such possibilities for the future.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*


I have heard good things about Tank Guys, I was never worried about dealing with them. They already took care of me, thanks.


They are a fine place to shop








They went out of their way for me when I has a CC issue and all was resolved very professionally


----------



## tankguys

Just a quick FYI, I have been extremely sick all weekend, and I haven't gotten out of bed, let alone be able to process orders. I am really sorry for the delay, I am hoping to be moving again tomorrow (my 104.6 degree fever is finally gone!) So don't worry, I am not ignoring you guys, just tyingto make it through the day right now!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;12548176*
> my 104.6 degree fever is finally gone!


104 degree fever? Man, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Rest up Mr Tank; don't try to push yourself to hard man :thumb :


----------



## Kongslien

does it come with replacable scandinavian buttons?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien;12553142*
> does it come with replacable scandinavian buttons?


No it doesn't these are in the US-QWERTY Layout (ANSI)


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12554412*
> No it doesn't these are in the US-QWERTY Layout (ANSI)


Too bad, cause i actually considered buying one


----------



## Pendulum

I'm interested in buying one, I'll be looking into this keyboard more. It looks fantastic.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I just cannot wait for mine !. Will try and post some pics.


----------



## IEATFISH

Got mine this morning.







Great quality. I don't notice any glaring differences sitting next to my Filco. I'll post some more when I've had a chance to use it more thoroughly.

edit: I should clarify, I don't notice any quality differences. The media keys, LEDs, etc. are all different


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12570956*
> Got mine this morning.


Mine, as well, very classy.


----------



## candy_van

2 Questions:

1) Is the space bar still a mx black switch (read that the 9008's were on GeekHack)?
2) Can you get the PBT cap version sans palm rest?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van;12573291*
> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1) Is the space bar still a mx black switch (read that the 9008's were on GeekHack)?
> 2) Can you get the PBT cap version sans palm rest?


1) No. I've personally confirmed with my own Ducky that the switch in the spacebar is identical to the other keys' switches; the last few production runs including the ones we have use the same switch across the whole keyboard. However the keys with stabilizers feel somewhat dull due to a slight increase of force required when having stabilizers.

2) We'll see if we can do that, and if so, what sort of price reduction would be involved (I know you didn't ask but someone else probably will).


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12573330*
> 1) No. I've personally confirmed with my own Ducky that the switch in the spacebar is identical to the other keys' switches; the last few production runs including the ones we have use the same switch across the whole keyboard. However the keys with stabilizers feel somewhat dull due to a slight increase of force required when having stabilizers.
> 
> 2) We'll see if we can do that, and if so, what sort of price reduction would be involved (I know you didn't ask but someone else probably will).


Thanks Chunky_Chimp, much appreciated!


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12570956*
> Got mine this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great quality. I don't notice any glaring differences sitting next to my Filco. I'll post some more when I've had a chance to use it more thoroughly.
> 
> edit: I should clarify, I don't notice any quality differences. The media keys, LEDs, etc. are all different


I think the keys themselves are a slightly higher quality, but the overall action is very similar. Since I got one with blues, I can say that it definitely feels crisper than a Scorpius M10.


----------



## ohzer0

finally got mine today after 1.5 weeks


----------



## Meitzo

Hello everyone. Just registered to purchase one of these outside of the US, but I can't seem to figure out how to send a PM to TankGuys.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meitzo;12578796*
> Hello everyone. Just registered to purchase one of these outside of the US, but I can't seem to figure out how to send a PM to TankGuys.


You need to make a certain number of posts and/or be a member for a certain amount of time before you can send messages to people. Not sure how many. Maybe try PMing a mod if that works?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12578533*
> finally got mine today after 1.5 weeks
> 
> [image snip]


Looking at that, then looking at my Razer Arctosa (black on black), is making it reaaaaally hard to hold on to that $124...


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian;12579636*
> Looking at that, then looking at my Razer Arctosa (black on black), is making it reaaaaally hard to hold on to that $124...


I can't honestly say mechanicals are justifiable in price (yet)

but I can say it certainly is different and very fun/comfortable to type on.

I have browns btw which I prefer over blues


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meitzo*


Hello everyone. Just registered to purchase one of these outside of the US, but I can't seem to figure out how to send a PM to TankGuys.


I have responded to your PM and I will happily forward your PM's to Tankguys for you


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I have the money for a new keyboard and naturally I would like to help support my beloved OCN, but I have some questions first. I was going to get the blues, but now I am hesitant because I have never owned a mechanical keyboard before. (Used one a few timers but never owned) Are they more clicky than the browns? what are the differences?

I am pretty much used to a cheap Dell rubber dome keyboard. I only play shooters and rarely do any sort of long, drawn-out typing (except on OCN). Are these keyboards for me?

Will I notice any improvement in play? I know that a lot of gamers use these type of keyboards, but I don't know if it's for bragging rights or they actually help.

Also, can they take a while to get used to? I have been using my current keyboard for about 6 years, so the feel of it has become ingrained in me. I would hate to switch something up and begin getting owned for the next six months until I get used to it. is there really that much of a difference?

Thanks guys.

EDIT: The most important question I forgot to even ask. Are they backlit? I cannot tell from the pics.


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


I have the money for a new keyboard and naturally I would like to help support my beloved OCN, but I have some questions first. I was going to get the blues, but now I am hesitant because I have never owned a mechanical keyboard before. (Used one a few timers but never owned) Are they more clicky than the browns? what are the differences?

I am pretty much used to a cheap Dell rubber dome keyboard. I only play shooters and rarely do any sort of long, drawn-out typing (except on OCN). Are these keyboards for me?

Will I notice any improvement in play? I know that a lot of gamers use these type of keyboards, but I don't know if it's for bragging rights or they actually help.

Also, can they take a while to get used to? I have been using my current keyboard for about 6 years, so the feel of it has become ingrained in me. I would hate to switch something up and begin getting owned for the next six months until I get used to it. is there really that much of a difference?

Also, I need to look into the return policy for Tank Guys. I really don't want to get stuck with a $110 keyboard that I cannot use because I don't like it.

Thanks guys.


Both blues and browns have a distinct tactile bump about halfway through their travel. However, the blues have and audible click as well as a slightly heavier key press than the browns.

Being that you're used to rubber dome boards the keys will feel sensitive at first (browns more so than blues) and you may be prone to accidental key presses until you get used to the weight (which for me didn't take more than a few days or so).

As for which switch is best for gaming, that's more about personal preference than anything. For example my first mech board (not counting the model M we had when I was a kid) was a Filco board with cherry blues. I used it for gaming with no problems but others say they are awful for a gaming board. With regards to gameplay improvement that depends on the person. Some say the use of a mech board was a big improvement for them while others (myself included) believe any improvement is negligible. You will notice however that your fingers will feel less fatigued over long periods of gaming (and typing for that matter).

The biggest difference for me when I made the switch to a mech board was typing. Not only did I notice less fatigue, once I got used to the feel of the keys my overall speed and accuracy went up as well.

Last, but not least, mech boards are just much more fun to use! I find myself looking for any excuse to type something out. Gotta be careful though they can turn in to an addiction lol. I purchased my first one in Dec '09 and am now up to 5 total and considering a 6th.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


EDIT: The most important question I forgot to even ask. Are they backlit? I cannot tell from the pics.


They're not backlit.


----------



## Meitzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I have responded to your PM and I will happily forward your PM's to Tankguys for you










Thanks


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman0803;12581528*
> Both blues and browns have a distinct tactile bump about halfway through their travel. However, the blues have and audible click as well as a slightly heavier key press than the browns.
> 
> Being that you're used to rubber dome boards the keys will feel sensitive at first (browns more so than blues) and you may be prone to accidental key presses until you get used to the weight (which for me didn't take more than a few days or so).
> 
> As for which switch is best for gaming, that's more about personal preference than anything. For example my first mech board (not counting the model M we had when I was a kid) was a Filco board with cherry blues. I used it for gaming with no problems but others say they are awful for a gaming board. With regards to gameplay improvement that depends on the person. Some say the use of a mech board was a big improvement for them while others (myself included) believe any improvement is negligible. You will notice however that your fingers will feel less fatigued over long periods of gaming (and typing for that matter).
> 
> The biggest difference for me when I made the switch to a mech board was typing. Not only did I notice less fatigue, once I got used to the feel of the keys my overall speed and accuracy went up as well.
> 
> Last, but not least, mech boards are just much more fun to use! I find myself looking for any excuse to type something out. Gotta be careful though they can turn in to an addiction lol. I purchased my first one in Dec '09 and am now up to 5 total and considering a 6th.


Wow, great info. Thank you very much.

I do think I want to go with the browns to keep things a bit more quiet. My gaming rig is in my family room where others sometimes watch TV.

Unfortunately I do sort of need a backlight because I cannot type to save my life, and I often find myself poking around in the dark to type something into the game chat. I like gaming in the dark. It feels like there are less distractions.

EDIT: To hell with it. I'm ordering the OCN Ducky keyboard with the browns.

Wish me luck!

EDIT: ORDERED! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12580776*
> EDIT: The most important question I forgot to even ask. Are they backlit? I cannot tell from the pics.


As said, they aren't backlit, however we are exploring that option for the future.


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12580776*
> EDIT: The most important question I forgot to even ask. Are they backlit? I cannot tell from the pics.


The only mech boards that I am aware of that are backlit are the http://www.amazon.com/XARMOR-U9BL-Backlit-Keyboard-Illuminated-Mechanical/dp/B003XQE040]XARMOR U9BL[/URL], the http://www.amazon.com/Razer-BlackWidow-Ultimate-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B003ZJ5B4I]Razer BlackWidow[/URL], and http://www.deckkeyboards.com/]Deck keyboards[/URL]. The http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=95]Deck Legend Frost[/URL] with cherry clears is my current daily driver.

EDIT: I have no clue why the Deck links aren't working the url tags are correct. Oh well.


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman0803;12588128*
> The only mech boards that I am aware of that are backlit are the XARMOR U9BL, the Razer BlackWidow, and Deck keyboards. The Deck Legend Frost with cherry clears is my current daily driver.
> 
> EDIT: I have no clue why the Deck links aren't working the url tags are correct. Oh well.


Strange... If I quote myself the links work correctly with no changes. Sorry for the double post btw.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Did anyone notice the thread over at GeekHack about this? It is simply hilarious. There is like 1 or 2 guys who are furious that OCN has their own keyboards (when the premier keyboard forum doesn't even have them) and the rest of the people are really cool about it and a few of them actually ordered as soon as they saw the keyboards at this price.

I like GeekHack and have an account there and a few posts, and this is not the first time I have seen some anti-OCN stuff going on over there. Fortunately I know of at least 3 other OCN members who are active on GH, so it's all handled.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Oh I know. Well, we couldn't have pulled this off without admin, he does some really amazing things for the site, and he's not even close to done.

Edit: I might also note, for the Geekhack regulars lurking the thread, while these Duckys aren't exactly custom, just branded, we may be able to change that. It's too far off right now, nothing's really decided, but... well. You'll have to see later on.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12590484*
> Oh I know. Well, we couldn't have pulled this off without admin, he does some really amazing things for the site, and he's not even close to done.
> 
> Edit: I might also note, for the Geekhack regulars lurking the thread, while these Duckys aren't exactly custom, just branded, we may be able to change that. It's too far off right now, nothing's really decided, but... well. You'll have to see later on.


Well, I ordered one of the browns from Tank Guys today. I think what you guys are doing for the promotion of mechanical keyboards is far greater than even the group who is supposedly the authority on mechanical keyboards.

They really should be ashamed of themselves for insulting people who are simply trying to get others interested in something that they obviously hold very dear.

It is like the equivalent of OCN slamming a website because they are all big Dell enthusiasts. You need to let people get involved in a scene somewhere, and hope they find a way to your level of understanding. Besides, it is people's own business that they like what they like and they buy what they buy.

And one of the greatest things I love about OCN is that a mod would never let such biased hate for what another forum is doing get so far. Good luck OCN and thanks for everything.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12590750*
> They really should be ashamed of themselves for insulting people who are simply trying to get others interested in something that they obviously hold very dear.
> 
> It is like the equivalent of OCN slamming a website because they are all big Dell enthusiasts. it is people's own business that they like what they like and they buy what they buy. At least I know that our mods would never let such a thread get so far.


Well, that's their thing if they want to do that, more laughs for us, as long as they keep it to their site.







If they can make a greater custom keyboard than we could possibly dream of, then I say bring it on, I think it'll be fun.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12590750*
> Well, I ordered one of the browns from Tank Guys today. I think what you guys are doing for the promotion of mechanical keyboards is far greater than even a group is supposedly the authority on mechanical keyboards.
> 
> They really should be ashamed of themselves for insulting people who are simply trying to get others interested in something that they obviously hold very dear.
> 
> It is like the equivalent of OCN slamming a website because they are all big Dell enthusiasts. You need to let people get involved in a scene somewhere, and hope they find a way to your level of understanding. Besides, it is people's own business that they like what they like and they buy what they buy. At least I know that our mods would never let such a thread get so far.


Don't take anything said elsewhere personally - I sure don't.







The problem with big groups of people in general is that, no matter how great the majority of a group is, the ones that stand out and make noise are the ones that get noticed. I've popped in over at Geekhack on occasion, and had seen the thread discussing this announcement - in general I like what I've seen. Of course, some people find reason to complain about anything, but I don't think those folks reflect upon Geekhack as a whole. Every forum has their fare share of downers.


----------



## mtbiker033

had my OCN ducky for a week now and I love it! I took the keys off my das, cleaned up it really good and boxed it back up!


----------



## Velathawen

I really wish shipping wasn't so expensive, so jealous of you guys >_>


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I really wish shipping wasn't so expensive, so jealous of you guys >_>


But I am sure you have us beat on a lot of other stuff. We are thousands of miles away from most of our stuff is made and you are only a couple hundred miles.

It is us who should be jealous, lol.


----------



## LuckY07

What are they referring to by 'Switch type: Blue Cherry Type '. When I look at the pics of the Switch type: Blue Cherry Type vs. Cherry Brown Soft I don't see any differences.

Which one are most users buying? Thanks.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuckY07*


What are they referring to by 'Switch type: Blue Cherry Type '. When I look at the pics of the Switch type: Blue Cherry Type vs. Cherry Brown Soft I don't see any differences.

Which one are most users buying? Thanks.


Blue is more clicky, brown is quieter.

Both have a tactile bump. You can find references for switch types on page 2 in the mechanical keyboard guide:

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/4...ard-guide.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuckY07*


What are they referring to by 'Switch type: Blue Cherry Type '. When I look at the pics of the Switch type: Blue Cherry Type vs. Cherry Brown Soft I don't see any differences.

Which one are most users buying? Thanks.


A Cherry MX Blue switch is one that makes a click, and has a tactile feedback when actuated.

A Cherry MX Brown switch requires less force than most standard keyboards and has a tactile feedback when actuated.

You should give the Mechanical Keyboard Guide a read over to understand the different switches better.


----------



## LuckY07

Thanks for both of your replies. I was going to order a razer black widow *until* I saw this post


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuckY07*


Thanks for both of your replies. I was going to order a razer black widow *until* I saw this post










I can definitely say you'll be happy with one of these keyboards. The build quality is better.

Razer's BlackWidow offers Cherry MX Blue switches if you didn't know.


----------



## eternal7trance

The razer black widow has had a lot of problems anyways. I'll get an OCN keyboard once they have blue LED versions.


----------



## LuckY07

I just placed my order for the Cherry MX Brown switch flavor. This should be a nice upgrade from my non-mechanical M$ Reclusa keyboard.

As far as the style of this, I actually like the simple look.


----------



## Mikezilla

Ordered an MX Brown one.


----------



## indus

.............


----------



## cory1234

Brown > Blue.


----------



## Ivan TSI

did you have a estimate on when the tenkeyless will be avialable?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI*


did you have a estimate on when the tenkeyless will be avialable?


No ETA on the tenkeyless; there are still some details needing to be worked out about those.


----------



## Mikezilla

What does tenkeyless mean?


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;12627298*
> What does tenkeyless mean?


No numberpad on the board


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;12627307*
> No numberpad on the board


Who wouldn't want that? Hahaha. Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;12627338*
> Who wouldn't want that? Hahaha. Thanks!


Conserve space. Some people don't use it.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12627428*
> Conserve space. Some people don't use it.


I should have added a /sarcasm.


----------



## zodac

I like the numberpad.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like the numberpad.










This. 10 Key has its purpose and serves that function very well.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMW1011

Ah once I get some money in the bank I'll finally order up one of these keyboards.

I'm staying away from the PBT one though. I've heard on Geek Hack that the lettering on the PBT version is pad printed, which is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12634039*
> Ah once I get some money in the bank I'll finally order up one of these keyboards.
> 
> I'm staying away from the PBT one though. I've heard on Geek Hack that the lettering on the PBT version is pad printed, which is a recipe for disaster.


It may have been an error on that person's board, he later said it appeared to be lasered with pad printing instead of infill; these are supposed to be lasered with infill.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12634052*
> It may have been an error on that person's board, he later said it appeared to be lasered with pad printing instead of infill; these are supposed to be lasered with infill.


Ah I see. Too bad we can't ask anyone who bought one here, since I highly doubt that they would know the difference.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I can, actually, though I might not be able to get an answer for a day or so.


----------



## ohzer0

rather than look through all the pages again...

can someone explain the F9 F10 and F11 buttons?

i know F10 disables windows keys...the others?

thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12636596*
> rather than look through all the pages again...
> 
> can someone explain the F9 F10 and F11 buttons?
> 
> i know F10 disables windows keys...the others?
> 
> thanks


They are to signify when Windows-ALT swap is on, or when Windows-CTRL swap is on.

It's listed in the OP at the bottom in the spoiler tags as well.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12636596*
> can someone explain the F9 F10 and F11 buttons?
> 
> i know F10 disables windows keys...the others?
> 
> thanks


- CTRL function swap with Capslocks - F9 LED to signify it's active
- ALT function swap with windows - F10 to signify it's active
- Windows Key Disabled - F11 to signify it's active

It's also in OP.









Edit: Crap, Tator Tot beat me to it. lol


----------



## Chipp

I keep a USB numpad for my laptop.







Pull it out when it is time to do some numbers work, put it away otherwise. Best of both worlds!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12636619*
> - CTRL function swap with Capslocks - F9 LED to signify it's active
> - ALT function swap with windows - F10 to signify it's active
> - Windows Key Disabled - F11 to signify it's active
> 
> It's also in OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Crap, Tator Tot beat me to it. lol


The OP is wrong though, at least on my board. F9 is to disable the windows key, F10 is to swap ctrl and caps lock, and F11 is to swap alt and windows key on my board at least.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;12636926*
> The OP is wrong though, at least on my board. F9 is to disable the windows key, F10 is to swap ctrl and caps lock, and F11 is to swap alt and windows key on my board at least.


That's actually the correct way; and that information is my fault. I typed it out wrong the first time.

We'll have it fixed soon.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12636615*
> They are to signify when Windows-ALT swap is on, or when Windows-CTRL swap is on.
> 
> It's listed in the OP at the bottom in the spoiler tags as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12636619*
> - CTRL function swap with Capslocks - F9 LED to signify it's active
> - ALT function swap with windows - F10 to signify it's active
> - Windows Key Disabled - F11 to signify it's active
> 
> It's also in OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Crap, Tator Tot beat me to it. lol


Crap now I feel like a D.A.
no not Death Adder or District Attorney

thanks guys


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12636977*
> Crap now I feel like a D.A.
> no not Death Adder or District Attorney
> 
> thanks guys


No problem.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12636977*
> Crap now I feel like a D.A.
> no not a District Attorney
> 
> thanks guys


I dunno, some D.A.s' are D.A.s'.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## AMW1011

Alright ordered by keyboard finally! I can't wait to get it. I've even purchased some fancy keycaps for it.


----------



## bob808

Any idea on how long it will be until the tenkey-less version is available through OCN?

Thanks!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;12651202*
> Any idea on how long it will be until the tenkey-less version is available through OCN?
> 
> Thanks!


Still no ETA, sorry. Myself or Tator will post once things get going.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12651217*
> Still no ETA, sorry. Myself or Tator will post once things get going.


Awww. I was very close to pre-ordering the Leopold from Elitekeyboards.

I'm really interested in a tenkeyless. Even more so with blank keycaps.


----------



## Sanders54

Any possibilty for Ducky keyboards with nordic layout?







( +3 letters (ÆØÅ))


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;12657604*
> I'm really interested in a tenkeyless. Even more so with blank keycaps.


We're working on both at the minute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanders54;12657632*
> Any possibilty for Ducky keyboards with nordic layout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( +3 letters (ÆØÅ))


It's possible.

If you were to get one of these boards, you would be able to use the Nordic keys; but they would simply not be labeled on the keyboard itself.

You would just have to setup your OS for Nordic as the default input option.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Getting mine tomorrow as it has cleared through customs. Hate the Custom charges from the US to UK. The Us just had to be different and remain outside the EU eh lol


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12660914*
> Getting mine tomorrow as it has cleared through customs. Hate the Custom charges from the US to UK. The Us just had to be different and remain outside the EU eh lol


Says the guy who lives in a country that doesn't use the Euro


----------



## Mikezilla

I get mine tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## Mailyfesux

how are these keycaps printed?


----------



## Fatal Perfection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;12665001*
> how are these keycaps printed?


Keycap Printing: Pad Printing (standard) Laser Etched and dye filled (special edition)

Inquired on TankGuys' website regarding shipping to Australia. Excited about getting my first mechanical keyboard!


----------



## StuffStuff1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;12665001*
> how are these keycaps printed?


With a printer.


----------



## Mailyfesux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;12665433*
> With a printer.


That was not funny.


----------



## StuffStuff1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;12665790*
> That was not funny.


It wasnt supposed to be


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;12665001*
> how are these keycaps printed?


Pad Printing on the standard editions ($110 models)
Laser Etched and dye filled on the special editions ($140 models)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well I got mine today after it cleared Customs

Sorry for the upcoming pictures, the bloody camera insists on blurring and I was perfectly still

I have to say that the build quality of the Ducky keyboards is superb, nothing is missed with the build quality whatsoever. I have the MX Blue, at first I thought the keyboard may be REALLY audible but as far as keyboards go, this one is not all that loud which I found surprising due to the reputation of the MX blues.

What I love about the Ducky board is that it is SOLID and has some good weight to it, you can tell immediately that this is a product that could take some abuse if needs be Also really loving the interchangeable Keycaps of which I have used all of them because I liked the look it gave my keyboard in particular:drunken:

Anyway here are some pictures, once again I apologise for the quality but its better than no pictures eh.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Probably wondering what the point is with the 3rd picture, well I just wanted to mention that not only is the keyboard packaged very well in its Ducky outer packaging, but it is packaged further again in a larger box with lots pf protective foam so you can rest assured that during the shipping process that your board will come to you in great shape, I should no as mine was shipped from the states to the UK and spent a few days in customs lol.

Get the Ducky boards will they are HOT !


----------



## jlx

Hello - I realize I'm new here but signed up to post about this keyboard. I was in the market for a mech KB and after much researching decided to go for this one w/ Cherry Blues. Unfortunately after about 20 mins I'm not too happy with it.

- some of the keys don't click as they should with Blues, they just bottom out
- the 'K' key gets stuck after it is depressed and only springs back halfway. I have to move it around before it pops back up
- there may be more but at this point I just stopped and put the KB back in the box. I might pick up a Razer mech KB later

Maybe I just got a bad unit? I bought it about a week ago. After paying north of $100 and seeing other people post about the "quality" of this keyboard I'm very disappointed. This is my first mech KB and I expect a new KB to have unstuck keys.

I'm going to try and RMA it but I'd rather not have this keyboard anymore. If someone wants to buy it off me and RMA it themselves please PM me with an offer.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlx;12676899*
> Hello - I realize I'm new here but signed up to post about this keyboard. I was in the market for a mech KB and after much researching decided to go for this one w/ Cherry Blues. Unfortunately after about 20 mins I'm not too happy with it.
> 
> - some of the keys don't click as they should with Blues, they just bottom out
> - the 'K' key gets stuck after it is depressed and only springs back halfway. I have to move it around before it pops back up
> - there may be more but at this point I just stopped and put the KB back in the box. I might pick up a Razer mech KB later
> 
> Maybe I just got a bad unit? I bought it about a week ago. After paying north of $100 and seeing other people post about the "quality" of this keyboard I'm very disappointed. This is my first mech KB and I expect a new KB to have unstuck keys.
> 
> I'm going to try and RMA it but I'd rather not have this keyboard anymore. If someone wants to buy it off me and RMA it themselves please PM me with an offer.


That sounds atypical, this is one of the OCN Ducky boards?


----------



## jlx

Yes, it is the OCN Ducky version, Blues, standard without the wrist rest combo. I just tested it a bit more and some other keys don't seem to spring back up all the way. For example, if I press the '9' key once it clicks, after releasing enough force for the key to come back up and press it again it doesn't click, it just bottoms out. This happens intermittently.


----------



## Mailyfesux

I've sent some email inquiries to tankguys around 2 days ago to inquiry about an order. When should I be expecting a response?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux*


I've sent some email inquiries to tankguys around 2 days ago to inquiry about an order. When should I be expecting a response?










Tankguys owner has been sick so their may be a short delay. Sorry about that. 
He's had the flu or pneumonia







so please bear with it.


----------



## Hondais1

I took a look at the keyboard and I gotta say....PASSSSSSSSSS

It looks like my Dells keyboard. Even the texture of the keyboard. Im sure it is way better than my Dells but one aspect of having better equipment is showing it off. This keyboard to me doesn't express that.


----------



## Mikezilla

I switched in a red ducky key for escape and then switched on the top right "Home" key for the OCN key because OCN is my home. :O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hondais1*


I took a look at the keyboard and I gotta say....PASSSSSSSSSS

It looks like my Dells keyboard. Even the texture of the keyboard. Im sure it is way better than my Dells but one aspect of having better equipment is showing it off. This keyboard to me doesn't show that.


A keyboard doesn't have to be flashy. A keyboard should feel good and last for a long time. Keyboards with flashy lights that feel like crap and wear out aren't worth it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jlx*


Hello - I realize I'm new here but signed up to post about this keyboard. I was in the market for a mech KB and after much researching decided to go for this one w/ Cherry Blues. Unfortunately after about 20 mins I'm not too happy with it.

- some of the keys don't click as they should with Blues, they just bottom out
- the 'K' key gets stuck after it is depressed and only springs back halfway. I have to move it around before it pops back up
- there may be more but at this point I just stopped and put the KB back in the box. I might pick up a Razer mech KB later

Maybe I just got a bad unit? I bought it about a week ago. After paying north of $100 and seeing other people post about the "quality" of this keyboard I'm very disappointed. This is my first mech KB and I expect a new KB to have unstuck keys.

I'm going to try and RMA it but I'd rather not have this keyboard anymore. If someone wants to buy it off me and RMA it themselves please PM me with an offer.


The blackwidow isn't exactly problem free. A lot of people had problems with stiff keys, myself included. There are quite a few reports of the BW dieing after a couple of months. I would just RMA the ducky, it's a good board. You just got a lemon. It sucks but these things happen. I bought a Steeleseries G6x2 not long ago that had a couple of bum keys.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hondais1*


I took a look at the keyboard and I gotta say....PASSSSSSSSSS

It looks like my Dells keyboard. Even the texture of the keyboard. Im sure it is way better than my Dells but one aspect of having better equipment is showing it off. This keyboard to me doesn't express that.


To each his own.

Judging a $100+ mech keyboard on looks alone is kind of missing the point.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jlx*


Hello - I realize I'm new here but signed up to post about this keyboard. I was in the market for a mech KB and after much researching decided to go for this one w/ Cherry Blues. Unfortunately after about 20 mins I'm not too happy with it.

- some of the keys don't click as they should with Blues, they just bottom out
- the 'K' key gets stuck after it is depressed and only springs back halfway. I have to move it around before it pops back up
- there may be more but at this point I just stopped and put the KB back in the box. I might pick up a Razer mech KB later

Maybe I just got a bad unit? I bought it about a week ago. After paying north of $100 and seeing other people post about the "quality" of this keyboard I'm very disappointed. This is my first mech KB and I expect a new KB to have unstuck keys.

I'm going to try and RMA it but I'd rather not have this keyboard anymore. If someone wants to buy it off me and RMA it themselves please PM me with an offer.


Just so you know, this isn't a Ducky quality issue. Cherry MX Blues are known to be problematic. You just got unlucky, I recommend that you send yours back for a replacement. Razer has been having the same problems 
where batches of Cherry MX Blues go bad.

Also I just got my Ducky in the mail (PBT V). I'm really surprised by how much better this keyboard is as compared to my Xarmor U9BL. The Build quality and feel are so much better. My only gripe is this space bar, its extremely loud and obnoxious...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


My only gripe is this space bar, its extremely loud and obnoxious...


Can you pull the cap off to see if it has a Brown switch? It may be one of those odd boards where they used a different spacebar switch (they've been known to put Clears and Blacks in randomly but as far as I can tell they've stopped doing this), and that would be why it's so loud.


----------



## Hondais1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I switched in a red ducky key for escape and then switched on the top right "Home" key for the OCN key because OCN is my home. :O

A keyboard doesn't have to be flashy. A keyboard should feel good and last for a long time. Keyboards with flashy lights that feel like crap and wear out aren't worth it.


I didnt say anything about being "flashy". Other aspects might include a different design type (different shape of the keyboard perhaps), maybe some different color elements, being wireless (having the ability to be wireless as well might be a +) and etc, etc, etc.....

It looks like they took a stock keyboard did minor changes to it like moved the placement of the plus and minus marker, added a couple of hotkeys and etc. I mean what the point of having a SWEET, big motor if you put it in a "smart car". looks the same but anyone who wants to spend $110+ on this, go ahead.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I got my OCN Ducky with the brown switches yesterday. It is crisp and accurate and is soooo satisfying to type on. I swear I can type probably about 25% faster and with less mistakes. Not only that, but I just _want_ to type on it more. I really can't say enough about it that hasn't already been said. Well worth the money and highly recommended, at least from a guy who has used the same generic (but quality nonetheless) Dell keyboard for 6 years straight.

At first I thought I would have to get used to it for gaming, however the first three rounds I played in BC2 I took the ace pin on a 32-man server.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12683452*
> Can you pull the cap off to see if it has a Brown switch? It may be one of those odd boards where they used a different spacebar switch (they've been known to put Clears and Blacks in randomly but as far as I can tell they've stopped doing this), and that would be why it's so loud.


Yeah, I will look into it in a bit. I don't think that the switch is clear, which I would like since the space bar would then be stiffer. I think its the stabilizer, which is the same as the Cherry OEM stabilizers I believe and different than the Filco stabilizers. At least, I think I read that. Maybe its a Green? Which is a stiffer blue, and would be loud. Not sure.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12684496*
> Yeah, I will look into it in a bit. I don't think that the switch is clear, which I would like since the space bar would then be stiffer. I think its the stabilizer, which is the same as the Cherry OEM stabilizers I believe and different than the Filco stabilizers. At least, I think I read that. Maybe its a Green? Which is a stiffer blue, and would be loud. Not sure.


Correct, it uses Cherry stabilizers; it's possible it has a Green switch, but like you I'm not sure.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ




----------



## reaper~

I exceeded my budget this month for computer parts. lol Please wait til next month to bring on those tenkeyless.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12686301*
> Correct, it uses Cherry stabilizers; it's possible it has a Green switch, but like you I'm not sure.


Do you know how to remove the spacebar on a Ducky? I can find a million and one guides on Filco boards, but mine should be different.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMW1011;12688509*
> Do you know how to remove the spacebar on a Ducky? I can find a million and one guides on Filco boards, but mine should be different.


Yeah, use the key puller and start at one side; gently but firmly start pulling up (holding the board down, else you will pull the whole thing up) until you feel it pop off the stabilizer, then do the same for the other side and it should come out and off the switch. Putting it back on is just a matter of lining it up and pressing it firmly all the way down, then just tap it a few times to make sure it's seated on the stabilizers and switch properly.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12688540*
> Yeah, use the key puller and start at one side; gently but firmly start pulling up (holding the board down, else you will pull the whole thing up) until you feel it pop off the stabilizer, then do the same for the other side and it should come out and off the switch. Putting it back on is just a matter of lining it up and pressing it firmly all the way down, then just tap it a few times to make sure it's seated on the stabilizers and switch properly.


Yeah, I found the guide on GH. Why I thought that it would be missing is beyond me. They have everything there.

The switch is Cherry brown, and the switch itself is quiet, so I'm unsure as to why the space bar is loud, but its likely fixable with some creativity. Odd though, I wonder if its just the key bottoming out. I bet adding some cushion to the edge of the key's bottom would soften the sound a bit.


----------



## Maian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hondais1*


It looks like they took a stock keyboard did minor changes to it like moved the placement of the plus and minus marker, added a couple of hotkeys and etc. I mean what the point of having a SWEET, big motor if you put it in a "smart car". looks the same but anyone who wants to spend $110+ on this, go ahead.


No, this is more akin to taking a vehicle with a mediocre engine that will wear out in 5 years, and replacing it with a motor (not any more powerful) that will take upwards of a few decades to wear down.

Nobody that just glances at your car will know it's any different, but your experience driving and owning your car will be so much more enjoyable.


----------



## gonX

I have the MX Brown one and I'm liking it better than my iOne Scorpius, which has MX Blue switches.

Really awesome board - can only recommend







I'd get one even if it didn't have the OCN engraving on!


----------



## tankguys

All keyboards are now sold out!

A few of you will get sad e-mails today, as our cart system was allowing checkout when we had negative inventory. We're all working on getting more keyboards shipped in, but no ETA yet.


----------



## gonX

All keyboards? As in all kinds of keyboards? If so... wow.


----------



## reaper~

Hopefully the next batch will have some tenkeyless in there.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


All keyboards are now sold out!

A few of you will get sad e-mails today, as our cart system was allowing checkout when we had negative inventory. We're all working on getting more keyboards shipped in, but no ETA yet.


Hopefully more stock will be incoming soon, impressive that they are all sold out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Don't worry, we're already working out restocking.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12693986*
> Don't worry, we're already working out restocking.


I finally decided to test out brown switches with an overclock.net special edition, then they were out of stock









Too lazy to read all the pages of this thread... but can you give a rough number of the initial stock


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;12695808*
> I finally decided to test out brown switches with an overclock.net special edition, then they were out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too lazy to read all the pages of this thread... but can you give a rough number of the initial stock


Yeah, what _was_ initial stock?


----------



## gonX

I think something like 200. Don't quote me on that though, I didn't have a big role in getting these.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Initial stock if I remember properly was 80 keyboards between all three types (30/30/20). We'll definitely try to get more than that for restocking, though, including tenkeyless.


----------



## AMW1011

Not surprised, a great keyboard there. I hope Tankguys made a bit off of these, their shipping was excellent.


----------



## kzinti1

I just wished that they made enough to give me a refund. Mine is still boxed up and ready to ship back to them.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I would talk to Chipp about it, but I believe he said way back at the beginning that all sales were final for this first run.

Edit; I've just been told that you CAN send it back, and admin will approve the refund.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

If anyone needs one with browns I may be able to help them out with that.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Well, just a reminder, don't attempt to sell here without earning sufficient rep.


----------



## Tator Tot

Right now there is no comment on the restocking ETA but you guys will know as soon as we have solid info.

Boards have to be shipped to us, then sent through customs, then on to TankGuys for stocking.

Obviously though; we've had a good first run so we're not looking to slack on the project. Be patient and as soon as we can let you know the boards are ready, we will.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


I would talk to Chipp about it, but I believe he said way back at the beginning that all sales were final for this first run.

Edit; I've just been told that you CAN send it back, and admin will approve the refund.


I sure am glad to hear that! This is way too good a keyboard to just sit in a box. 
Thanks to you and Chipp!


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


Just so you know, this isn't a Ducky quality issue. Cherry MX Blues are known to be problematic. You just got unlucky, I recommend that you send yours back for a replacement. Razer has been having the same problems 
where batches of Cherry MX Blues go bad.

Also I just got my Ducky in the mail (PBT V). I'm really surprised by how much better this keyboard is as compared to my Xarmor U9BL. The Build quality and feel are so much better. My only gripe is this space bar, its extremely loud and obnoxious...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Can you pull the cap off to see if it has a Brown switch? It may be one of those odd boards where they used a different spacebar switch (they've been known to put Clears and Blacks in randomly but as far as I can tell they've stopped doing this), and that would be why it's so loud.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Correct, it uses Cherry stabilizers; it's possible it has a Green switch, but like you I'm not sure.












maybe this can help clear things up


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Oh I know, mine is the same way, I was just having him check his since he got the PBT version.


----------



## jgweb2000

I just want to say, from the first post. Who would want to turn off the duck?


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;12700810*
> I just want to say, from the first post. Who would want to turn off the duck?


People who don't appreciate art!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12698132*
> I would talk to Chipp about it, but I believe he said way back at the beginning that all sales were final for this first run.
> 
> Edit; I've just been told that you CAN send it back, and admin will approve the refund.


Wrong! I tried to get them to let me return the keyboard to them but they say it's been used. It hasn't. I just want to send it back just as I do when I deal with NewEgg. They send me an RMA number, I return the unused item to them and they refund my money less a restocking fee. I guess I'm just screwed.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12716440*
> Wrong! I tried to get them to let me return the keyboard to them but they say it's been used. It hasn't. I just want to send it back just as I do when I deal with NewEgg. They send me an RMA number, I return the unused item to them and they refund my money less a restocking fee. I guess I'm just screwed.


Have you Pm'ed Chipp to discuss your situation with him ?


----------



## AMW1011

I would like to point something out. I recommend getting the version with the wrist rest. These Ducky keyboards are really tall, and the wrist rest makes typing on them much easier. This is assuming the next shipment includes wrist rests.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I actually do not have a wrist rest but I am a hover typer, I do not rest my wrists on a desk as I find it annoying to type like that lol.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12716440*
> Wrong! I tried to get them to let me return the keyboard to them but they say it's been used. It hasn't. I just want to send it back just as I do when I deal with NewEgg. They send me an RMA number, I return the unused item to them and they refund my money less a restocking fee. I guess I'm just screwed.


E-mail admin, then, he specifically told me you could return it.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12717088*
> I actually do not have a wrist rest but I am a hover typer, I do not rest my wrists on a desk as I find it annoying to type like that lol.


Isn't that the correct way to type? It becomes a bad habit once you start resting your palms on that wrist rest.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12717545*
> Isn't that the correct way to type? It becomes a bad habit once you start resting your palms on that wrist rest.


That is the correct way to type, but not to play video games, especially RTS. Because of that a lot of gamers like myself end up resting our wrists while typing anyway. I do definitely play better with the wrist pad than without it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well I thought I used the correct way to type lol, I do game with my wrist resting though but that's normal ;P


----------



## rpgman1

So there is no ETA on the next shipment of OCN Ducky keyboards? I might as well wait them out if they're going to be changes to them like Tenkeyless, LED backlighting, G2 instead of G1, and other goodies from Ducky.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1;12724192*
> So there is no ETA on the next shipment of OCN Ducky keyboards? I might as well wait them out if they're going to be changes to them like Tenkeyless, LED backlighting, G2 instead of G1, and other goodies from Ducky.


I was chatting with a few people the other day about the new runs of keyboards and they are definitely going to be worth waiting for. Of course, this first run was pretty great by itself so use that as a measurement.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1;12724192*
> So there is no ETA on the next shipment of OCN Ducky keyboards? I might as well wait them out if they're going to be changes to them like Tenkeyless, LED backlighting, G2 instead of G1, and other goodies from Ducky.


We should have an ETA soon.

As soon as we know something we will let you know right now.

For now I can confirm that we are offering a wider range of boards this time, a long with optional keycap sets, and wrist wrests.


----------



## numbers_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12724260*
> We should have an ETA soon.
> 
> As soon as we know something we will let you know right now.
> 
> For now I can confirm that we are offering a wider range of boards this time, a long with optional keycap sets, and wrist wrests.


if you guys offer black engraved (no infill) pbt keycaps (like the DK9008 G2 keycaps), i guarantee they'll sell out within a couple hours.

if that were to happen, i would prefer them without the led windows. but id buy them either way.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numbers_;12724714*
> if you guys offer black engraved (no infill) pbt keycaps (like the DK9008 G2 keycaps), i guarantee they'll sell out within a couple hours.


We'll have the actual 9008 G2s; just need to get confirmation (a few more e-mails between the right people) and then they'll be ordered. As for the actual keycap sets, I don't know yet.


----------



## numbers_

well one can hope that theyll be offered as an "optional keycap set"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numbers_;12724714*
> if you guys offer black engraved (no infill) pbt keycaps (like the DK9008 G2 keycaps), i guarantee they'll sell out within a couple hours.
> 
> if that were to happen, i would prefer them without the led windows. but id buy them either way.


We will offer two keycaps sets, Lazered with White Infill and "Black on Black" (IE: PBT Lazered with no Infill.)

As Chunky said we will offer DK9008-G2's as well. This time around our range of boards will be much larger.


----------



## jgweb2000

Can I get a link to the features that standard ducky keyboards can come with? I honestly couldn't find much searching around the interwebs on ducky boards.

It sounds like my long decision making period has done well for me this time, even if the second round of keyboards is the EXACT SAME THING.

Jgweb2000


----------



## douglatins

I wanna buy the bundle that is available, but I live in Brazil, I Pmed TankGuys, but didnt get a response.


----------



## rpgman1

That is good news to hear that DK9008 G2 keyboards will be offered along with optional keycap sets and wrist rests. Between the Leopold Tenkeyless and Ducky DK9008 G2, I might as well go for Ducky since they seem to step-up on improving the quality and are willing to help out OCN. I know you set up the first batch as a trial run to see if the Duckys get sold out well and they did.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;12728314*
> I wanna buy the bundle that is available, but I live in Brazil, I Pmed TankGuys, but didnt get a response.


When did you PM him ? He has been a little ill recently but has gotten to requests quickly. Also we are or should I say Tankguys has SOLD OUT the OCN keyboards for the moment but there will be another shipment as soon as possible.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;12725003*
> Can I get a link to the features that standard ducky keyboards can come with? I honestly couldn't find much searching around the interwebs on ducky boards.
> 
> It sounds like my long decision making period has done well for me this time, even if the second round of keyboards is the EXACT SAME THING.
> 
> Jgweb2000


The features of the keyboards are listed in the OP hidden in the spoiler tag.

Ducky Features:

NKRO
Detachable USB Cable
Fn Media Keys
Play
Pause
Stop
Next Track
Previous Track

CTRL function swap with Capslocks - F10 LED to signify it's active
ALT function swap with windows - F11 to signify it's active
Windows Key Disabled - F9 to signify it's active
LED On Locks Keys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;12728314*
> I wanna buy the bundle that is available, but I live in Brazil, I Pmed TankGuys, but didnt get a response.


We are out of stock right now and waiting for more keyboards.

TankGuys has also been sick so it may take a day or so for him to let you know.

We will re-announce when boards are back in stock though.


----------



## Mailyfesux

are year of the tiger ducky keyboards the only ones currently on dk9008 g2?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;12730093*
> are year of the tiger ducky keyboards the only ones currently on dk9008 g2?


Yes, they're labeled as DK9108 models.

The DK9008-G2 is based on the same design, it just does not have the fancy YotT branding, red casing, etc.

Internally the PCB and controller are the same.

DK9108 boards also use mixed switches while the DK9008-G2 comes with 1 switch all around the board.


----------



## Multivac

I've been lurking on Overclock while trying to decide which keyboard to go for and ended up with the Overclock Ducky with browns. I've been typing and playing games for about a week now and couldn't be happier. This is my first mechanical and I'm now a believer!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Multivac*


I've been lurking on Overclock while trying to decide which keyboard to go for and ended up with the Overclock Ducky with browns. I've been typing and playing games for about a week now and couldn't be happier. This is my first mechanical and I'm now a believer!


Glad you like the keyboard


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

congrats to ocn for the keyboards, but how do i disable that blehhy duck, when i go to CP, there is no "options" tab/thing

EDIT : i finally found the options thing, but there is no "Last settings", what do i do?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


congrats to ocn for the keyboards, but how do i disable that blehhy duck, when i go to CP, there is no "options" tab/thing

EDIT : i finally found the options thing, but there is no "Last settings", what do i do?


How to disable the Duck = UserCP -> Options -> scroll down, Disable promotional animations.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12724757*
> We will offer two keycaps sets, Lazered with White Infill and "Black on Black" (IE: PBT Lazered with no Infill.)
> 
> As Chunky said we will offer DK9008-G2's as well. This time around our range of boards will be much larger.


It appears that the keyboards with mx browns are back in stock.. any idea when or if the keyboards with different keycap sets will be in stock?

Edit: Nevermind, Tankguy's site is somewhat confusing when it comes to out of stock products... you actually have to try to add it to your cart.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;12748562*
> It appears that the keyboards with mx browns are back in stock.. any idea when or if the keyboards with different keycap sets will be in stock?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, Tankguy's site is somewhat confusing when it comes to out of stock products... you actually have to try to add it to your cart.


Everything will be back in stock at the same time.


----------



## Meitzo

Sorry if this has already been posted, as I tried to look back within the last 10 pages but couldn't find anything. What exactly is the difference between the G2 and whatever version boards that were just in stock were (I'll just assume they were G1). I've ordered a dk9008 G1 with blue switches, and it's going to be shipped out as soon as the paypal payment goes through. But all this G2 talk has got me a little confused.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meitzo;12748834*
> Sorry if this has already been posted, as I tried to look back within the last 10 pages but couldn't find anything. What exactly is the difference between the G2 and whatever version boards that were just in stock were (I'll just assume they were G1). I've ordered a dk9008 G1 with blue switches, and it's going to be shipped out as soon as the paypal payment goes through. But all this G2 talk has got me a little confused.


G2's are a new revision of the board. They offer NKRO over USB (G1's offer NKRO over PS/2 and 6+4KRO over USB.)

The G2's also use a dual layer PCB instead of a single layer (though this doesn't really make much of a difference.

They are both solid boards; but G2's are newer and just a tad better so we're getting them this time.

G2's were not available at the original time of order either.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12749418*
> G2's are a new revision of the board. They offer NKRO over USB (G1's offer NKRO over PS/2 and 6+4KRO over USB.)
> 
> The G2's also use a dual layer PCB instead of a single layer (though this doesn't really make much of a difference.
> 
> They are both solid boards; but G2's are newer and just a tad better so we're getting them this time.
> 
> G2's were not available at the original time of order either.


Question: Will my G1 (which I love BTW) be able to roll over 5 keys on my left hand if I just use the USB?

Example: W+D+CAPLOCK+CTRL+SPACE


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12749509*
> Question: Will my G1 (which I love BTW) be able to roll over 5 keys on my left hand if I just use the USB?
> 
> Example: W+D+CAPLOCK+CTRL+SPACE


Well:
Shift, CTRL, Alt, & Windows are all modifiers so they can be used with any 6 keys at once.

So you could do WSADQE+Shift,CTRL,Alt,Window (if you use all 10 fingers.)


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12749418*
> G2's are a new revision of the board. They offer NKRO over USB (G1's offer NKRO over PS/2 and 6+4KRO over USB.)
> 
> The G2's also use a dual layer PCB instead of a single layer (though this doesn't really make much of a difference.
> 
> They are both solid boards; but G2's are newer and just a tad better so we're getting them this time.
> 
> G2's were not available at the original time of order either.


I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but are you saying that the G2 will have partial or full NKRO over USB? I thought that it was not possible to have full NKRO over USB.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but are you saying that the G2 will have partial or full NKRO over USB? I thought that it was not possible to have full NKRO over USB.


Before hand, no it wasn't. 
This is full NKRO over USB.

Some other companies have done it as well, Microsoft's Sidewinder x4 could do 26KRO over used (6+4KRO was the previous limit.)

Noppoo Choc Mini 84 can do full NKRO over USB. So can our Duck DK9008-G2's


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Have you Pm'ed Chipp to discuss your situation with him ?


PM'd March 13th with no response. How long should it take for a response?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


PM'd March 13th with no response. How long should it take for a response?


E-mail admin directly, as previously instructed. As I said, he specifically told me he'd clear the return and refund.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12751370*
> PM'd March 13th with no response. How long should it take for a response?


As said PM Admin directly in your case, With regards to Chipp, the management do recieve a massive amount of Pm's and requests on a daily basis so sometimes there is a delay, apologies for that


----------



## warrax

Hello there, here is visitor from Slovakia.
Last half year, I was deciding over internet, which keyboard to buy, cause I was unhappy with keyboards last years and I've found out that mechanical keyboards exist. I've been searching for quality mechanical keyboard but in our country, there is option only for 2 of them: Steelseries 7G (or 6Gv2) and razer blackwidow.
From what I read, I found out, that lighter switches are better for me, as I have very sensitive fingers. But both of these keyboards have black switches.

I was dissapointed, that there is no mechanical keyboard on the market with lighter switches, with good quality, every has some flaws, so I was very happy, when I've found this thread. Very good news indeed and excellent work. I am thinking about buying the one, even despite the fact, shipping will be quite high.

I have question tho, so what are those PBT keycaps? Sorry, if someone asked before, but this thread has already 100 pages, I don't have time to read it all. Are those any better, than common ones? Why versions without wrist rest doesn't have them too?

Well and another question, is there a chance, that the keyboard can contain cherry RED switches? I think those are really great for gaming for ppl with sensitive touch. Unfortunately, there is only one full-set keyboard with those switches and it is already out of stock (I think it is from cherry company)

And what about backlit LED lightning. Do you plan something like that in future? With that, I think those keyboards would be just perfect, best in world, as there isn't very much backlit mechanical keyboards, that have good quality backlit system (Xarmor has not very good backlit, and poor quality keycaps). If you guys plans something like backlit, there is one thing I would like to advice... please, with RED color. Red color is pretty best for backliting, cause it is not so agressive in darkness, and there is so little keyboards with that color. :-(

So I think perfect keyboard for gaming would be: cherry reds, red backliting, quality caps, wristrest... but browns are good too.

Many thanks.


----------



## LuckY07

If I were to place an order today, would I be shipped the 'G2 version'? And would that be a guarantee?

Is there an easy way to tell which one you have (model #, etc)? Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax;12764579*
> Hello there, here is visitor from Slovakia.
> Last half year, I was deciding over internet, which keyboard to buy, cause I was unhappy with keyboards last years and I've found out that mechanical keyboards exist. I've been searching for quality mechanical keyboard but in our country, there is option only for 2 of them: Steelseries 7G (or 6Gv2) and razer blackwidow.
> From what I read, I found out, that lighter switches are better for me, as I have very sensitive fingers. But both of these keyboards have black switches.
> 
> I was dissapointed, that there is no mechanical keyboard on the market with lighter switches, with good quality, every has some flaws, so I was very happy, when I've found this thread. Very good news indeed and excellent work. I am thinking about buying the one, even despite the fact, shipping will be quite high.
> 
> I have question tho, so what are those PBT keycaps? Sorry, if someone asked before, but this thread has already 100 pages, I don't have time to read it all. Are those any better, than common ones? Why versions without wrist rest doesn't have them too?
> 
> Well and another question, is there a chance, that the keyboard can contain cherry RED switches? I think those are really great for gaming for ppl with sensitive touch. Unfortunately, there is only one full-set keyboard with those switches and it is already out of stock (I think it is from cherry company)
> 
> And what about backlit LED lightning. Do you plan something like that in future? With that, I think those keyboards would be just perfect, best in world, as there isn't very much backlit mechanical keyboards, that have good quality backlit system (Xarmor has not very good backlit, and poor quality keycaps). If you guys plans something like backlit, there is one thing I would like to advice... please, with RED color. Red color is pretty best for backliting, cause it is not so agressive in darkness, and there is so little keyboards with that color. :-(
> 
> So I think perfect keyboard for gaming would be: cherry reds, red backliting, quality caps, wristrest... but browns are good too.
> 
> Many thanks.


PBT keycaps are more durrable than your standard ABS keycaps.

The keycaps are more expensive and so is the wrist wrest. That is why they are on the special edition.

We are looking into backlighting but have no plans for Cherry MX-Red switches at the minute. Though Cherry MX-Browns are similarly weighted switches and should be perfect for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckY07;12766257*
> If I were to place an order today, would I be shipped the 'G2 version'? And would that be a guarantee?
> 
> Is there an easy way to tell which one you have (model #, etc)? Thanks.


No, we're not taking any pre-orders of such right now (As I said before, no solid ETA as to when they will be in stock yet, so it would be unethical.)

As for telling which model you got, it's printed on the back of the keyboard on a label.


----------



## ModerateGatsby

How long does shipping take? I'm in NY.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModerateGatsby;12778662*
> How long does shipping take? I'm in NY.


Shipping to me in CT was only a couple of days. Tank Guys was very quick.


----------



## stevierg

Been lurking here for a while. If it's true that there will be an OCN Ducky keyboard with LED Backlit keys, then I'll be first in line once they can be ordered.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevierg*


Been lurking here for a while. If it's true that there will be an OCN Ducky keyboard with LED Backlit keys, then I'll be first in line once they can be ordered.


We are looking into it


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg;12781626*
> Been lurking here for a while. If it's true that there will be an OCN Ducky keyboard with LED Backlit keys, then I'll be first in line once they can be ordered.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12781656*
> We are looking into it


Dream kb: full set of keys, brown switches, backlit keys, wrist rest.


----------



## Ikrin

Wouldn't the XArmor U9BL-S already satisfy that?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;12784887*
> Wouldn't the XArmor U9BL-S already satisfy that?


"Cherry MX blue mechanical key switches"

Want brown. Blues too loud. Annoy other users in our little computer room.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12785210*
> "Cherry MX blue mechanical key switches"
> 
> Want brown. Blues too loud. Annoy other users in our little computer room.


U9BL*-S* is the U9 (Series) BL (Backlit) Silent (MX-Brown) mdoel.

Though the quality is still rather questionable and the wrist wrest isn't any good (plastic, not a foam or gel one.)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12785633*
> U9BL*-S* is the U9 (Series) BL (Backlit) Silent (MX-Brown) mdoel.
> 
> Though the quality is still rather questionable and the wrist wrest isn't any good (plastic, not a foam or gel one.)


Thanks for the clarification.

I'm holding out for Ducky:

U9BL-S does not hold its backlight settings between boots

Full N-key rollover unavailable on USB, even though the kb uses two USB ports

Just got a sense that it was amateur hour.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Dream kb: full set of keys, brown switches, backlit keys, wrist rest.


Keep an eye out in the coming months, we just may have that.


----------



## charlie97

Hey look a duck


----------



## Saffa

Do we know if/when the next run is?


----------



## DarthBaiter

Sorry if this was disscused, but what should we expect in terms of pricing..same, slight increase, big increase....a 50% reduction...


----------



## mega_option101

Can't wait for tenkeyless


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*


Sorry if this was disscused, but what should we expect in terms of pricing..same, slight increase, big increase....a 50% reduction...










I'm hoping for a 50% reduction also but doubt we'll ever see that happen. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Can't wait for tenkeyless










Yup, same here. G2 tenkeyless would be sweet.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I'm hoping for a 50% reduction also but doubt we'll ever see that happen. lol

Yup, same here. G2 tenkeyless would be sweet.


With the build quality of these...I think a 50% reduction is expecting a little much


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saffa*


Do we know if/when the next run is?










We're working that out right now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*


Sorry if this was disscused, but what should we expect in terms of pricing..same, slight increase, big increase....a 50% reduction...










We only have price quotes on some of the boards we're ordering but it should be more or less the same. We have multiple models coming this time. So there is more to figure out.


----------



## frizo

I'm looking forward to the next batch. After fighting with Logitech's rather poor performance with their G19 and G510 keyboards (the screens and their software are a mess) I'm looking for something that performs well and just has the basics. A OC Ducky keyboard sounds just like what I need/want (especially if they have back-lighting).


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Why do so many people feel the need for some tacky backlighting?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*


Why do so many people feel the need for some tacky backlighting?


I wouldn't say that backlighting is tacky. Personally I enjoy having it. Though it's not a make or break moment for me.

The problem is that many people are up late at night with the lights and want to be able to look down and see where to place there hands. 
Personally I just use the nubs on the J and F keys. Beyond that; it is bad to be looking at a monitor without the lights on. That's a discussion for another day.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*


Why do so many people feel the need for some tacky backlighting?


In my case it's because I'd like the birds to be asleep rather early. Backlighting allows me to use the kb in the dark, so I don't need the small light that illuminates my current kb and keeps them awake.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;12803504*
> Why do so many people feel the need for some tacky backlighting?


I have it on my mac laptop, I find it quite appealing. In fairness I don't actually need it, I can do with no print on the keys at all, but I work in a pretty much dark office room and having some lit keys would be nice looking.

Though any preference on color would be white lit keys, not blue, red or green.

Still not decided between blue or brown. I as only able to try out the blue keys in Frys so will give some videos online another listen to. I think I am aiming towards brown though right now.


----------



## warrax

What about multi-color backlighting? Would solve many problems with satisfying one's need. White, blue, light-blue, violet, red and green, and it would be perfect.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *warrax*


What about multi-color backlighting? Would solve many problems with satisfying one's need. White, blue, light-blue, violet, red and green, and it would be perfect.


We have asked about that, unfortunately by design of the Cherry MX-Switch; that's not possible right now.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Beyond that; it is bad to be looking at a monitor without the lights on.


This for real. Backlighting is nice when you need it, but a small desk lamp is a good idea if you can swing it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have to say that I would rather have a lamp than a backlit keyboards for health reasons, technically you should not be at a PC with no other lighting but the screen, Really not good for your eyes and is a cause of headaches. This is just my personal preference and I am sure backlit does look cool, but for health reasons remember to use a PC with good lighting !


----------



## stevierg

I have a lamp lighting up my wall behind my monitors. It's a daylight white lamp and is bright, but not super bright. My monitors are dimmed to very low so there is nothing crazy bright on my screen. The great thing is my eyes get very low stress, when I go out my office though the halway lights are a killer, it's like waking up on a sunday to the sun bursting through into your bedroom.

Yeah 3 color LEDs are larger than what could fit in the LED space on the keys.

My only hope for the key design is that the print is similar to that on a mac computer, where the "print" is dead center in the key. Oh and Segoe UI Light is a nice character it would look great with the back lit.

Another thing that would be cool with the backlit, is if the inner fill would be dark rather than white. Right now on a macbook keyboard the keys are black with white characters, if you could get a black character fill and then light up the character, it would be suttle and very nice and useful. LEDs are so bright that I don't think anyone would have a problem of not seeing the light with the tinted color.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12813117*
> I have to say that I would rather have a lamp than a backlit keyboards for health reasons, technically you should not be at a PC with no other lighting but the screen, Really not good for your eyes and is a cause of headaches. This is just my personal preference and I am sure backlit does look cool, but for health reasons remember to use a PC with good lighting !


I agree - until it gets late at night. But that's only part of the day.


----------



## tase

On the Ducky standard, it's pad printed?

Sorta dissappointed, i'dd get the Special Edition one, but I don't want to pay for the wrist rest that I wouldnt use


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;12834055*
> On the Ducky standard, it's pad printed?
> 
> Sorta dissappointed, i'dd get the Special Edition one, but I don't want to pay for the wrist rest that I wouldnt use


Correct, pad-printed.

Actually, the price difference is pretty much in the keycaps; the wrist rest doesn't add much in comparison.


----------



## tase

Oh I see, thanks for the info, I'll consider it then. Ducky OCN vs Das Pro Silent vs Xarmor UB9L-S; FIGHT!

But anyway, do you know when you will receive more of the standard ones (browns) ?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;12834224*
> Oh I see, thanks for the info, I'll consider it then. Ducky OCN vs Das Pro Silent vs Xarmor UB9L-S; FIGHT!
> 
> But anyway, do you know when you will receive more of the standard ones (browns) ?


Unfortunately no, but I should find out in the next few days.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Unfortunately no, but I should find out in the next few days.


Sweet, I honestly CANNOT wait.


----------



## tase

F5...
F5...
F5...

Even the 140$ model is out of stock, but the site doesn't display it. I'll get that one once it's back in stock.


----------



## HighNoon

I too can not wait for the next round of Ducky Keyboards to come in. I recently purchased a BlackWidow and it's a nice board but I want to try brown switches also so I am planning on purchasing a Ducky.

Is there any word on pricing on the new boards? Will it be the same as the last round?

Also, do any of you own both an OCN Ducky board and a Filco? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## Tator Tot

Pricing should be the same but we don't have official word on it yet. I would not expect a big change if any at all.


----------



## HighNoon

Awesome. You guys were able to get some great prices on the Ducky boards last round.

Any word on what date the next round of OCN/Ducky boards will go up for preorder or sale? I'm waiting to see what I could get first... a Ducky/OCN board, or a Leopold from EK.

Thanks!


----------



## zapps

this is awesome, soon we'll have our own Gaming line up too


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighNoon;12884567*
> Awesome. You guys were able to get some great prices on the Ducky boards last round.
> 
> Any word on what date the next round of OCN/Ducky boards will go up for preorder or sale? I'm waiting to see what I could get first... a Ducky/OCN board, or a Leopold from EK.
> 
> Thanks!


Chunky_Chimp should post up the next ETA if I do not. Currently I'm semi-away dealing with some other things but we should have word on this soon.

We'll be offering more boards this round including tenkeyless as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapps;12899492*
> this is awesome, soon we'll have our own Gaming line up too


Yes, we're looking to a version of these keyboards specifically designed for "Gamers."


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12904832*
> Yes, we're looking to a version of these keyboards specifically designed for "Gamers."


I have been waiting for a long time to get rid of my Lycosa and move to a mechanical gaming keyboard... I can't wait to see what is offered


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12925645*
> I have been waiting for a long time to get rid of my Lycosa and move to a mechanical gaming keyboard... I can't wait to see what is offered












Any input and/or ideas you wish to share are welcome.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Any chance of a Tenkeyless with PBT caps?


----------



## Alienman

Any word on when these will be back in stock?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienman;12938201*
> Any word on when these will be back in stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12904832*
> Chunky_Chimp should post up the next ETA if I do not. Currently I'm semi-away dealing with some other things but we should have word on this soon.


Like he said. I'll be able to speak with admin later tonight and get more details; I haven't been as he's been somewhat busy more recently, but I got a quick word in and we should be ordering the next shipment soon; it's a VERY large order compared to the last one so it's taken a bit more legwork behind the scenes to get it together.


----------



## Alienman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12938233*
> Like he said. I'll be able to speak with admin later tonight and get more details; I haven't been as he's been somewhat busy more recently, but I got a quick word in and we should be ordering the next shipment soon; it's a VERY large order compared to the last one so it's taken a bit more legwork behind the scenes to get it together.


sounds good, also... whoops for missing that


----------



## tase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Like he said. I'll be able to speak with admin later tonight and get more details; I haven't been as he's been somewhat busy more recently, but I got a quick word in and we should be ordering the next shipment soon; it's a VERY large order compared to the last one so it's taken a bit more legwork behind the scenes to get it together.


Hm then I'll hold out a bit longer, really want a Ducky.

Current keyboard is making me crazy, every non-alphanumerical key is bugged one way or the other (Backspace, Caps Lock, End/Home).


----------



## Ikrin

You don't need backspace.... Just type perfectly every time!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;12936022*
> Any chance of a Tenkeyless with PBT caps?


We'll have Tenkeyless boards in the next order. I do not think they'll have PBT caps but we will offer sets of our custom keycap sets that are PBT for anyone looking to "upgrade" their boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienman;12938201*
> Any word on when these will be back in stock?


Like Chunky said, he'll have a word soon.

Right now I have no time to be online besides for 30minutes or so to answer some questions and do legwork behind the scenes.

He'll have the updates for you though.


----------



## Shwiggie

Any chance for custom E and F keys?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

You mean like European layouts/keysets and such? I don't quite remember if Ducky was going to do that or not... Tator might know but last I checked that won't be an option for at least a little while.

Also; the busy-ness continued so I couldn't get an ETA last night or tonight; I'll definitely post when I know something, at least if Tator is too busy and can't do it first. Between the two of us (and Chipp for higher-profile updates/announcements; admin might drop in himself later on probably, too, at least I hope







) we will update on concrete info when we have it and can release it.


----------



## Ikrin

Why those two specific keys?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We'll have Tenkeyless boards in the next order. I do not think they'll have PBT caps but we will offer sets of our custom keycap sets that are PBT for anyone looking to "upgrade" their boards.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shwiggie*


Any chance for custom E and F keys?


We are looking into ISO layout boards and swappable keysets to suit different EU customers.

Though admittedly, beyond the printing the actual keystrokes are no different.

Chunky should be able to get you an update with all the info of our next order once Admin has some time to chat. Like Chunky said before, this order is super massive compared to the last. SO there should be something for everyone.


----------



## kzinti1

Still waiting on refund instructions. PM's & e-mails are useless. I'd really rather not start a PayPal or Credit Card case.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Still waiting on refund instructions. PM's & e-mails are useless. I'd really rather not start a PayPal or Credit Card case.


Send a mail to [email protected]

I guarantee you that all emails get read


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Still waiting on refund instructions. PM's & e-mails are useless. I'd really rather not start a PayPal or Credit Card case.


For a keyboard that you bought and then decided that you didn't need? Sell it on the forums like the rest of us. Why should the Tank Guys or OCN have to pay for your mistake?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;12970769*
> For a keyboard that you bought and then decided that you didn't need? Sell it on the forums like the rest of us. Why should the Tank Guys or OCN have to pay for your mistake?


I believe the issue was that he was not aware it wasn't a backlit keyboard, and bought it thinking it was; personally I'm not sure how the conclusion was drawn, but it's far too late for that now. admin has been pretty busy, but when I get a chance I'll try to see if he's looked back into this, after I also find out what the order progress is for the next shipment.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Would there be a chance of backlit keyboards in the future. If so I could definitely see myself buying one. If not I probably still will


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*











Any input and/or ideas you wish to share are welcome.










I would like to see MX-blacks, red WSAD keys, and a row of macro keys would be nice too







That would be my ideal OCN Ducky-Gamer.


----------



## jgweb2000

The things that I would like to see in no particular order:

Red WASD keys would be cool.
More variety switch types in the standard & deluxe.
Optional backlight.
Blank 'function' keys above the numpad, I was going to order a few OCN keys but blank would be better.

Audio/USB passthrough might be pushing it, but I have really started to like that about my blackwidow.

I really like the compact design of these keyboards.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;13006562*
> Red WASD keys would be cool.


Not sure but we may have more colors for WASD. I'll have to find out about that if I haven't simply forgotten something I was told last month (probable).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;13006562*
> More variety switch types in the standard & deluxe.


You'll see this in the next shipment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;13006562*
> Optional backlight.


Ducky is already exploring that but it may be a while before we see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;13006562*
> Blank 'function' keys above the numpad, I was going to order a few OCN keys but blank would be better.


Elaborate; the media keys can be remapped with software if you want, and you can buy Cherry MX-compatible blank keycaps for those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;13006562*
> Audio/USB passthrough might be pushing it, but I have really started to like that about my blackwidow.


Ducky is looking into those features, as well, however this is probably the only thing I have hard info on where I cannot share all of it.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Not sure but we may have more colors for WASD. I'll have to find out about that if I haven't simply forgotten something I was told last month (probable).

You'll see this in the next shipment.

Ducky is already exploring that but it may be a while before we see it.

Elaborate; the media keys can be remapped with software if you want, and you can buy Cherry MX-compatible blank keycaps for those.

Ducky is looking into those features, as well, however this is probably the only thing I have hard info on where I cannot share all of it.


Thanks for your reply, I am very very glad to hear that some of the features I suggested are either being considered or on the way.

What I mean with the 'function keys' is the set of 4 keys above the numpad, with the images like mail, web, etc.

Would be nice if these had more generic keycaps. For example, stealing razer's idea, put m1, m2, m3 and m4 on them.

Really looking forward to these boards!


----------



## Alienman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


You'll see this in the next shipment.


Is that the one that we are currently waiting for, or the one that will be after the one coming in. Also can you elaborate on which switches we will see, or not really allowed to?


----------



## tase

Any news on the ETA of the next shipment ?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alienman*


Is that the one that we are currently waiting for, or the one that will be after the one coming in. Also can you elaborate on which switches we will see, or not really allowed to?










It's the one we're waiting on. So far, we'll be adding MX Blacks, though I'm not sure which exact models will have that; I know at LEAST the 1087 (tenkeyless) will, and maybe the normal 9008, but again I'm not sure. We're trying to see what other switches Ducky can work with, since they did do the 9108, which featured mixed switches, and early runs of the 9008 randomly used MX Clears/Greens/Grays/Blacks in the keyboard switch (it didn't seem to matter what switches were on the rest of the keyboard at the time).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tase*


Any news on the ETA of the next shipment ?


Still none, sorry. Tator or I will post as soon as we know.


----------



## kzinti1

Still waiting. For those unaware of why I'm trying so hard to get a simple refund for this keyboard here is a list of my posts as to why. A few people have made some rather stupid posts about this when they were not informed enough to even have an opinion. Maybe they'll take this oppsrtunity to educate themselves. And also notice how "boutique" e-tailers handle customers problems. If this was NewEgg or even Deck Keyboards there would've been an instantaneous response to a customers problem and they would've bent over backwards to assist their paying customers.
http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=3924268


----------



## elborak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Still waiting. For those unaware of why I'm trying so hard to get a simple refund for this keyboard here is a list of my posts as to why.


Not sure why you're so defensive about this, but I seriously doubt anyone cares enough to read your "defense".


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elborak;13043803*
> Not sure why you're so defensive about this, but I seriously doubt anyone cares enough to read your "defense".


You don't get it, huh? It's the only way I've been able to get a response.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

That's not quite correct. I've lost contact with admin throughout the week so I can't help until he isn't so preoccupied. Nowhere were you ignored in here.

Also, I'm not sure why search result links are posted as they never work for anyone but the person that initiated the search; you need to provide valid links.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


You don't get it, huh? It's the only way I've been able to get a response.


You have an almost new, out of stock, in demand item, you could have sold the board by now with a lot less hassle.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13046210*
> That's not quite correct. I've lost contact with admin throughout the week so I can't help until he isn't so preoccupied. Nowhere were you ignored in here.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure why search result links are posted as they never work for anyone but the person that initiated the search; you need to provide valid links.


You're completely right. You moderators have always helped as much as possible and I thank each of you. The 2 people that can really help are the ones failing to respond.
Chipp e-mailed me on March 17th that a return was okay. I e-mailed him back asking for the return details, who to send it to, RMA number, etc. and never received a response. All I want is the return info. and an RMA number since a package without an RMA will usually be refused at delivery. TankGuys apparently do not answer e-mails.
I never knew search result links couldn't be posted. That's just plain weird.


----------



## Velathawen

Hey guys, I've got two questions:

1. Are you getting these KB imported from Taiwan? If so, I"m wondering if it would be possible for me to pick one up and have it shipped from TW -> HK instead of TW > Cali > HK. The primary reason I haven't jumped on one of these yet is because of the $45 shipping.

2. Will there ever be an unlabeled cherry blue? I think it would look pretty slick with just the OCN logo on the escape + spacebar.

Thanks!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen;13059139*
> 1. Are you getting these KB imported from Taiwan? If so, I"m wondering if it would be possible for me to pick one up and have it shipped from TW -> HK instead of TW > Cali > HK. The primary reason I haven't jumped on one of these yet is because of the $45 shipping.


They come directly from Ducky to TankGuys. As for you having that done for yourself, I'm afraid I can't offer any insight with that; it sounds like it would be more complicated, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen;13059139*
> 2. Will there ever be an unlabeled cherry blue? I think it would look pretty slick with just the OCN logo on the escape + spacebar.


You mean without the Ducky logo and only OCN branding? I don't think we can do that.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


They come directly from Ducky to TankGuys. As for you having that done for yourself, I'm afraid I can't offer any insight with that; it sounds like it would be more complicated, though.

You mean without the Ducky logo and only OCN branding? I don't think we can do that.


I think he's referring to blank keycaps. Which actually would be very awesome to have.


----------



## Velathawen

Yeah, I was trying to refer to blank key caps except for the ones with the OCN + ducky logos. Just thought it would look pretty slick







Thanks for the response though!


----------



## slytown

May I ask why you would want blank keycaps?

Also, ugh, i hope the new shipment comes soon.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slytown*


May I ask why you would want blank keycaps?

Also, ugh, i hope the new shipment comes soon.


It's more leet. Also for me it's less sensory input for my fingertips.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;13058992*
> You're completely right. You moderators have always helped as much as possible and I thank each of you. The 2 people that can really help are the ones failing to respond.
> Chipp e-mailed me on March 17th that a return was okay. I e-mailed him back asking for the return details, who to send it to, RMA number, etc. and never received a response. All I want is the return info. and an RMA number since a package without an RMA will usually be refused at delivery. TankGuys apparently do not answer e-mails.
> I never knew search result links couldn't be posted. That's just plain weird.


I've absolutely responded to you on this. On 2/25, 2/28, and the last one on March 13th, outlining exactly what you needed to do for a refund, and I never heard back. Unless I'm mistaken and I missed a response somewhere?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;13058992*
> You're completely right. You moderators have always helped as much as possible and I thank each of you. The 2 people that can really help are the ones failing to respond.
> Chipp e-mailed me on March 17th that a return was okay. I e-mailed him back asking for the return details, who to send it to, RMA number, etc. and never received a response. All I want is the return info. and an RMA number since a package without an RMA will usually be refused at delivery. TankGuys apparently do not answer e-mails.
> I never knew search result links couldn't be posted. That's just plain weird.


Hi there,

I'll get in touch with Tankguys' owner directly and make sure all is okay - it is quite unusual for him to not have a prompt reply out to an email. I did some digging around tonight and the followup you sent me on March 25th was spam-filtered for whatever reason and I guess I didn't notice it when I did a check through there for false positives.

So sorry for all the hassles.


----------



## tase

Can we get an ETA of the next batch, or is there no ETA?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Still no ETA, sorry. As has been repeated, Tator or I will post once we get an update.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13067211*
> Hi there,
> 
> I'll get in touch with Tankguys' owner directly and make sure all is okay - it is quite unusual for him to not have a prompt reply out to an email. I did some digging around tonight and the followup you sent me on March 25th was spam-filtered for whatever reason and I guess I didn't notice it when I did a check through there for false positives.
> 
> So sorry for all the hassles.


Thank you Chipp.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;13064568*
> May I ask why you would want blank keycaps?


I really like the clean look from blank key caps, more of a personal preference than anything really. Looks like I'll end up just getting a board from ducky directly, thanks!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;13067146*
> I've absolutely responded to you on this. On 2/25, 2/28, and the last one on March 13th, outlining exactly what you needed to do for a refund, and I never heard back. Unless I'm mistaken and I missed a response somewhere?


I requested a refund. You said that I would have to resell it myself. I've never been told that by any e-tailer. Ever.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Right, I think that just shows he didn't speak to admin about it. If he had before responding, you might have already sent it back by now. But I can't know that for sure.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


I requested a refund. You said that I would have to resell it myself. I've never been told that by any e-tailer. Ever.


Correct - you requested a refund on a product that specifically said no refunds. I have e-mailed back and forth with you multiple times, and instead of just being told no, you were offered a compromise solution where OCN agreed to subsidize the re-sale cost, so that would still get you a refund, but I never heard back from you.

This leaves me more than a little confused when I read your posts about how we're ignoring you and whatnot.


----------



## elborak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


you requested a refund on a product that specifically said no refunds.


Well, he didn't read carefully enough to know that the keyboard wasn't backlit; we shouldn't be surprised if he also didn't bother to read the terms of the sale.


----------



## Mikezilla

Now I'm no Mod and I have no power, but seriously guys, grow up.

Stop asking if they're in stock, you've been told multiple times that we will know when they are.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13075677*
> Now I'm no Mod and I have no power, but seriously guys, grow up.
> 
> Stop asking if they're in stock, you've been told multiple times that we will know when they are.


Showing a little enthusiasm about a product that supports the community isn't the worst thing in the world, lol


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;13076395*
> Showing a little enthusiasm about a product that supports the community isn't the worst thing in the world, lol


No, but new members to the site who don't really care about the site and post the same question over and over again are.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13076751*
> No, but new members to the site who don't really care about the site and post the same question over and over again are.


Now really, you're actually asking people to read before posting. Since when has anyone ever done that?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk;13076898*
> Now really, you're actually asking people to read before posting. Since when has anyone ever done that?


Hahaha.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Part of the problem is that members don't look through every single page for updates. I'm hoping to get one sometime this week, seems more likely now. Just please be patient, once this is worked out there will be more variety and more of everything ready to go out.


----------



## jlx

I haven't kept up with the entire thread but I saw some posts where someone else had an issue with a return. I had initially posted an issue some pages before that my keyboard was defective when I received it. It took a few emails and responses took a few days each but it seems Tankguys are currently processing my refund.

Bottom line, they are a bit slow but they do respond. They're probably a small operation that I'm guessing does this part-time, so their customer service may not be as prompt as the big name vendors. I'll update if I run into any issues.


----------



## elborak

Quick question that I don't think I've seen answered as yet.

As it's been confirmed that there will be tenkeyless boards in the next order, can anyone answer as to whether they'll support the Ctrl / Caps Lock swap feature? The 1087 tenkeyless described on the duckychannel web site doesn't mention this among the boards features, unlike the 9008 where it is clearly described.

Thanks. I'd love a tenkeyless but really want the swap feature.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Yes, and no. Yes, we will have tenkeyless (among other things) in the next shipment, but no, no model except the 9000 (which we won't have), 9008, 9008 G2, and 9108 (which we won't have) support that feature.


----------



## Alienman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Yes, and no. Yes, we will have tenkeyless (among other things) in the next shipment, but no, no model except the 9000 (which we won't have), 9008, 9008 G2, and 9108 (which we won't have) support that feature.


So you are getting the 9008 G2? Isn't that the limited run year of the tiger edition only, or have they finally started to release them as non-special products? If so, whats the price on that, if you happen to know.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alienman*


So you are getting the 9008 G2? Isn't that the limited run year of the tiger edition only, or have they finally started to release them as non-special products? If so, whats the price on that, if you happen to know.










The limited Year of the Tiger edition is the 9108; the 9008 G2 is essentially the same thing, only without mixed switches, and is only officially launching this month (I think). I should get relevant details about it along with an ETA on everything this week; at least that's my hope.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


The limited Year of the Tiger edition is the 9108; the 9008 G2 is essentially the same thing, only without mixed switches, and is only officially launching this month (I think). I should get relevant details about it along with an ETA on everything this week; at least that's my hope.


Any word Chunky?

Sorry for bothering


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Hmm, sort of, but nothing solid. Trust me, once I get a verifiable estimate, I'll post it. I can guess, and share it, but guessing is no good in this case.







THIS week should be the one where I learn what I need. Really.


----------



## Tator Tot

Chunky_Chimp is actually Teaser_Chimp.

He walks around in the shadows with a feather on a stick giving you the slightest tingle until you turn around, then he's gone.


----------



## SethCohen

Huh, aren't they a little expensive? What feature is so great about these keyboards?
Anyways, I like the Overclock.net design!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SethCohen;13188366*
> Huh, aren't they a little expensive? What feature is so great about these keyboards?
> Anyways, I like the Overclock.net design!


They're mechanical and not rubber ass gaskets domes.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SethCohen*


Huh, aren't they a little expensive? What feature is so great about these keyboards?
Anyways, I like the Overclock.net design!










Like he said, they are mechanical. It's a reliability and feel difference.

You're paying a "premium" for a product that will last longer, and keep feeling good as it gets older.

Rubber Domes generally break down early, and can loose their feel after 6 months of use while a mechanical switch can last much longer than that. Though Cherry MX-Browns and Cherry MX-Blues will change in feel slightly as they get older.

You can read more about mechanical keyboards by following the link to the guide in my sig.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Like he said, they are mechanical. It's a reliability and feel difference.

You're paying a "premium" for a product that will last longer, and keep feeling good as it gets older.

Rubber Domes generally break down early, and can loose their feel after 6 months of use while a mechanical switch can last much longer than that. Though Cherry MX-Browns and Cherry MX-Blues will change in feel slightly as they get older.

You can read more about mechanical keyboards by following the link to the guide in my sig.


^^ Much better said than I could have said it. XD


----------



## Tator Tot

Honestly, explaining the difference of a mechanical is VERY hard. Very very very very very hard.

It's 100% a feel difference, which is hard to explain without doing.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13196198*
> Honestly, explaining the difference of a mechanical is VERY hard. Very very very very very hard.
> 
> It's 100% a feel difference, which is hard to explain without doing.


I hate my work keyboard and am waiting for this shipment to come in to replace it.


----------



## kidwolf909

We were promised information


----------



## Mailyfesux

No point in making promises if they are going to be broken. Might as well just not post anymore "I will have information by ___" posts. XD


----------



## Ikrin

First person to post on page 200 will get the info.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13268137*
> First person to post on page 200 will get the info.


Depends on how many posts per page you have set up. Me, 100ppp.


----------



## Ikrin

Well, then that'll be a while for you, then, won't it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909;13261018*
> We were promised information


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;13268112*
> No point in making promises if they are going to be broken. Might as well just not post anymore "I will have information by ___" posts. XD


Riiiiiiight. Well, I didn't promise anything, and I haven't had any contact when I thought I would, so... I'll just keep to my original word of posting when I have info. No point in saying when I SHOULD get information, anyway, if I'm just going to post it regardless.

(Knowing my luck I'll get it today when I'm not expecting it...







)


----------



## Ikrin

But now that you say that, we have expectations for today.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Well, just be patient. If there's something keeping the guy too busy that he can't give anyone an update on this, then it's probably really important.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

What's the difference between this and a $10 keyboard? Besides the customized OCN button, could you tell any difference in the dark? Even G15s are cheaper. Does the extra cost go to support the site or something?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13268606*
> What's the difference between this and a $10 keyboard? Besides the customized OCN button, could you tell any difference in the dark? Even G15s are cheaper. Does the extra cost go to support the site or something?


Mechanical key switches.







Refer to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide for more info.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Well, just be patient. If there's something keeping the guy too busy that he can't give anyone an update on this, then it's probably really important.










After all, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


After all, good things come to those who wait.


Yup and of course, patience is a virtue which so many people seems to lack these days. lol


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Yup and of course, patience is a virtue which so many people seems to lack these days. lol


Starting to wish I had just ordered one of the first batch lol.

I have started checking weekly instead of daily.


----------



## RandomAvenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgweb2000*


Starting to wish I had just ordered one of the first batch lol.

I have started checking weekly instead of daily.


Yeah, I placed an order during the first batch but it was canceled because they went out of stock. I'm currently keeping my eye on when keyboards come back in stock at pchome, but would prefer ordering from overclock. This keyboard is interesting, it has different switches for modifier keys and the numpad: http://i.imgur.com/n69iy.jpg

Chunky, will you be getting back to us when the keyboards are ordered or when they become available for purchase? Would you kindly give a coarse time estimate (weeks or months)?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RandomAvenger*


Chunky, will you be getting back to us when the keyboards are ordered or when they become available for purchase? Would you kindly give a coarse time estimate (weeks or months)?


Yes, I will post when such an update comes out about them being ordered/shipped. I could give an estimate now, but honestly, given the limited amount of data I have at the moment, it wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## sabbathcrazy

To bad they will never sell for $100


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabbathcrazy;13356928*
> To bad they will never sell for $100


Maybe not the 9008s...


----------



## legoman786

When's the next shipment coming in?

I'm down for a Brown switch.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Still no info on that, sorry. I've been honest and serious, I WILL post with an update when I get it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well everyone, we have some of the information you have been waiting for









Currently we have an order on the way (which is just a small fraction of what we have ordered in total) and here is what should be available as soon as it arrives as it ships out from China soon.

DK9008 G2 - Brown - ABS
DK9008 G2 - Black - ABS
DK9008 G2 - Blue - ABS
DK9008 G2 - Brown - PBT
DK9008 G2 - Black - PBT
PBT Key Caps - Black on Black
PBT Key Caps - White on Black

For those wondering, PBT Key Caps are for those looking to upgrade their caps on their keyboards or go for that "Dark and Mysterious" look with the black lettering on black plastic.

Pictures and more information as it comes in everyone.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice! Thanks for the update.







Can't wait for some new pics.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13398194*
> ^ Nice! Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for some new pics.












This is, just part 1 of a much larger order.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13398169*
> Well everyone, we have some of the information you have been waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently we have an order on the way (which is just a small fraction of what we have ordered in total) and here is what should be available as soon as it arrives as it ships out from China soon.
> 
> DK9008 G2 - Brown - ABS
> DK9008 G2 - Black - ABS
> DK9008 G2 - Blue - ABS
> DK9008 G2 - Brown - PBT
> DK9008 G2 - Black - PBT
> PBT Key Caps - Black on Black
> PBT Key Caps - White on Black
> 
> For those wondering, PBT Key Caps are for those looking to upgrade their caps on their keyboards or go for that "Dark and Mysterious" look with the black lettering on black plastic.
> 
> Pictures and more information as it comes in everyone.


Brown switches = quiet?
Blue switches = clacking?
Black switches = ?

Assuming you will post on backlit when available.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13398209*
> Brown switches = quiet?
> Blue switches = clacking?
> Black switches = ?
> 
> Assuming you will post on backlit when available.


Backlit is still a long way off if we can even make it happen; that ball's in Ducky's court and that play isn't scheduled for a while if I understand it right.

As far as the switch types, refer to the Mechanical Keyboard guide.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13398202*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is, just part 1 of a much larger order.


Cool... and please don't forget my tenkeyless version.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13398209*
> Brown switches = quiet?
> Blue switches = clacking?
> Black switches = ?
> 
> Assuming you will post on backlit when available.


Backlit is right now, in Ducky's R&D division. We will update on that when we can, but if we do get a backlit model it will be the first of it's kind from Ducky.

Black Switches are linear. They have zero feel when you push them down, just resistance of the switches spring.

They are heavy and hard to bottom out; though some prefer them for that reason. Technically, if you type on them "properly" (without bottoming out) they are more "silent" than browns are.

Black Switches are also preferred by some gamers for their characteristics. It means, to them, they can't press a switch accidentally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13398243*
> Cool... and please don't forget my tenkeyless version.


They'll be coming as well, but the DK9008 G2 just rolled off the production lines so we are the first to get our hands on them.


----------



## tase

Sweet, finally something going on.

I hope I can get my order in before they run out of stock; I'm in Canada and will need to contact Tank Guys to place my order. Wish me luck with that.

But are these (PTB) all black-on-black keyboards ?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;13398948*
> But are these (PTB) all black-on-black keyboards ?


You get 2 choices:

- PBT Key Caps - Black on Black
- PBT Key Caps - White on Black

Black on black looks nice but if you look at the keys when you type then that might be a problem in the dark or dimly lit room.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;13398948*
> Sweet, finally something going on.
> 
> I hope I can get my order in before they run out of stock; I'm in Canada and will need to contact Tank Guys to place my order. Wish me luck with that.
> 
> But are these (PTB) all black-on-black keyboards ?


The PBT Keycaps that come stock on the boards are an off-white on black color.

Lazer etched with a white infill that comes out in a low contrast "off-white" color.

As you see though, we do have Black on Black keycaps available.


----------



## tase

Alright, thanks, looking forward to updates, and getting ready to PM Tank Guy for an order


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;13399642*
> Alright, thanks, looking forward to updates, and getting ready to PM Tank Guy for an order


They're not in stock yet, but we will let you know when they are.


----------



## anjuice

I was browsing the forums about mechanical keyboards and decided to join. I'm thinking of puchasing a ducky keyboard myself. What peaked my interest in mechanical keyboards was when I first saw that term while browsing gaming keyboards. Then I saw mechanical keyboard, wondering what it was. Some days later I was at frys getting a mouse. I saw one of those razer "mechanical" ones. I tried it out, and loved the feel. After that I became obsessed with reading about them, came across this site, and now I want a ducky :X


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Can PBT keys be bought by themselves or do they only come with the board?

Don't feel like paying $25 to get it imported from the eastern hemisphere.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anjuice;13422059*
> I was browsing the forums about mechanical keyboards and decided to join. I'm thinking of puchasing a ducky keyboard myself. What peaked my interest in mechanical keyboards was when I first saw that term while browsing gaming keyboards. Then I saw mechanical keyboard, wondering what it was. Some days later I was at frys getting a mouse. I saw one of those razer "mechanical" ones. I tried it out, and loved the feel. After that I became obsessed with reading about them, came across this site, and now I want a ducky :X


Welcome! They are definitely wonderful to use and rather addicting. I only have 3 so far...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan;13422317*
> Can PBT keys be bought by themselves or do they only come with the board?
> 
> Don't feel like paying $25 to get it imported from the eastern hemisphere.


In this coming order there should be PBT keycaps as a single item.


----------



## anjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;13423023*
> Welcome! They are definitely wonderful to use and rather addicting. I only have 3 so far...


Only 3?! I'm scared of getting addicted... lol.

I would love to have Autobot and Decepticon keys on mine.


----------



## RagingCain

I am torn between this and a Topre Realforce.....

You guys doing a dark grey with black?
(Black cat on a moonless midnight)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13424852*
> I am torn between this and a Topre Realforce.....
> 
> You guys doing a dark grey with black?
> (Black cat on a moonless midnight)


The 9008G2's PBT keycaps are lasered with NO infill, so it's black on black.


----------



## anjuice

Now I'm just torn between brown and blue =P


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13424865*
> The 9008G2's PBT keycaps are lasered with NO infill, so it's black on black.


That sounds incredibly sexy.


----------



## gonX

Make sure to order enough of those black on black keycaps. They look ridiculously sexy.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13427993*
> Make sure to order enough of those black on black keycaps. They look ridiculously sexy.


Where did you see a pic?


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13430613*
> Where did you see a pic?


Nobody posted one here yet, but I've seen it on other sites.



















Keys are a bit dusty.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13430613*
> Where did you see a pic?


Here's one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13430613*
> Where did you see a pic?


They're on the Ducky website as well as numbers of user taken photos across the web.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13430703*
> Here's one.


EDIT: Why the small wrist wrest with a full sized board


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Here's one.


Oh my mistake then, thought it was black on black engraved.

Reaper~ has the right picture.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13430731*
> EDIT: Why the small wrist wrest with a full sized board


lol I was wondering that too.







Not my board btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan;13430732*
> Oh my mistake then, thought it was black on black engraved.


Hmm... on a closer inspection, my pic looks like they're engraved also.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

They actually look like they're coming out of the keys, if that makes any sense.

Kinda like raised lettering.


----------



## ehume

I'm waiting for the subdued white backlighting. But the charcoal-on-black is elegant.


----------



## RagingCain

Any word on the new boards pricing?

I am very very interested in the black on black with OCN flame esc key/space bar....

...able to reserve an order?????

















I did just find out that the HHKB does have functioned arrow keys which elitekeyboards.com actually didn't include on HHKB specs.

You guys aren't doing any tenkeyless or mini's like that as well are you?

This....









Or this...









CAN'T DECIDE ARGH


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Any word on the new boards pricing?

You guys aren't doing any tenkeyless or mini's like that as well are you?


Pricing is not final yet so we can't say anything but I guarantee we should be able to satisfy a much broader audience price-wise with some of the models.









Actually, we will have tenkeyless.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Any word on the new boards pricing?

I am very very interested in the black on black with OCN flame esc key/space bar....

...able to reserve an order?????

















I did just find out that the HHKB does have functioned arrow keys which elitekeyboards.com actually didn't include on HHKB specs.

You guys aren't doing any tenkeyless or mini's like that as well are you?


Not that small, but there are some tenkeyless models coming soon, I'm sure Chunky or Tator could give you a bit more info.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Pricing is not final yet so we can't say anything but I guarantee we should be able to satisfy a much broader audience price-wise with some of the models.









Actually, we will have tenkeyless.


Lol, by price reduction... we aren't going rubber domed are we?

Because I am debating on either getting one of your gems or the HHKB... obviously the original prices weren't bad in my opinion lol.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Lol, by price reduction... we aren't going rubber domed are we?


Ducky doesn't make any rubber dome/membrane keyboards, so no.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Ducky doesn't make any rubber dome/membrane keyboards, so no.










Excellent, yeah I learned about all this last night reading the mechano kb guide. Yesterday, I couldn't tell the difference between the Cherry switch or a cherry poptart. Now, I am looking at keyboard specs for NKRO or 6KRO matrix, PS2, Topre switches, Cherry MX Blacks or Browns, PBT, dye-sub vs laser







Still have to learn more about Topre / Ducky / Cherry as actual companies.

I wish there were OCN based tests, for levels of guru-ness, I feel I absorbed a ton information last night, when I should of been studying solid state physics


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Maybe Tator Tot can write one up for you.


----------



## Marin

You should send me one so I can take sexy photos. *wink**wink**nudge**nudge*


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


You should send me one so I can take sexy photos. *wink**wink**nudge**nudge*


Damn Marin, you have more cameras than a pedophile... too offensive... ah, you have more cameras than an FBI stakeout!

You still using your HHKB P2?

Could you compare it to um... bubble wrap keyboards that I may be used to (in other words junk)?


----------



## Marin

I use my HHKB as my main.

HHKB/Topre = Ruler
Other membranes = dirty peasants

I'll go into more detail later since I'm about to leave for a mothers day dinner.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I use my HHKB as my main.

HHKB/Topre = Ruler
Other membranes = dirty peasants

I'll go into more detail later since I'm about to leave for a mothers day dinner.


LOL, I was going to give you this in response, but decided just to link the image









I eagerly await your return.

Img, Warning: Swear word included

[Rant]

Man, I am saddened by this graveyard of expensive peripherals I am collecting. The worst part is that they are not even dead. I have the Razer Mamba dethroned by RAT 7 and is now my backup, a logitech USB Wireless mouse for the laptop replacement of a Death Adder (pre-3.5g), a left-handed Death Adder 3G (still an old favorite), a Razer Lycosa thats just plain crap. It is even soda pop sticky... yet I remember it being that way straight out the box. A SteelSeries Merc Stealth keyboard that doesn't even have dirt on it, which was bought under impulse for something more sturdy than the Lycosa. Essentially, was uncomfortable, very gimmicky, and mine particularly had trouble with the speed at which I type. Often 4 to 5 letters of words in between the beginning and end were just missing. My latest purchase... the Razer Marauder, a lovely blue back lit on dark grey and shades of silver on the frame, with rubberized keys (my favorite.) Why complain? After just 2 months, the letter D already has the annodized rubber coating flaking off.. worst part is, I have barely been gaming, its just typing wear and tear, not gaming WASD wear and tear... Only two months.... Of course I have a year of warranty, which things like that aren't even covered, because its, and I quote, "expected." I am an idiot for waiting this long to get quality gear.

[/Rant]


----------



## Fitzbane

i cant look back from mech after buying this duck a few months ago.

still kinda wish i had tenkeyless though! might have to buy one then resell this in the marketplace when they become available


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

When can we expect cherry black duckies?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


When can we expect cherry black duckies?


Yes, we will have Cherry MX-Black switches in some of our keyboards.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


When can we expect cherry black duckies?


When we get the Duckys all back in stock there will be MX Blacks.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

So when do these new Duckys with PBT caps come in? The black on black is soo sexy.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


So when do these new Duckys with PBT caps come in? The black on black is soo sexy.


They were sent to us on May 6th, but we do not have an ETA on when they will be in stock.

Once they are in stock the thread will be updated to reflect as much


----------



## Felito

Good JOb


----------



## Scrappy

Was looking at a Deck Legend but I think I'm going to have to go with one of these Duckys, I'm seriously sick of this stupid Cyborg Keyboard I got for free with my mouse.


----------



## justarealguy

Ugh, my Razer Tarantula's spacebar just decided to crap out. I need one of these!


----------



## Somenamehere

Cant wait for these to come back in stock.


----------



## Scrappy

@Somenamehere I second that


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

When is the next shipment coming in, I need to sell my poker, but its my only working board right now, my old dome board picked a bad time to die. This next run is going to have the 9008 G2 boards right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


When is the next shipment coming in, I need to sell my poker, but its my only working board right now, my old dome board picked a bad time to die. This next run is going to have the 9008 G2 boards right?


Yes.

Our boards shipped out on the 6th of May from Taiwan; I do not have an exact ETA as to when they will be in the Tankguys store and published on their site but I expect to have one soon. I will let everyone know as soon as I can.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13504892*
> Yes.
> 
> Our boards shipped out on the 6th of May from Taiwan; I do not have an exact ETA as to when they will be in the Tankguys store and published on their site but I expect to have one soon. I will let everyone know as soon as I can.


I hope to have them this weekend. The freight company is *supposed* to deliver them on Friday, so we'll see!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;13556380*
> I hope to have them this weekend. The freight company is *supposed* to deliver them on Friday, so we'll see!


I've dealt with international shipping from HK before.

However, my boss paid extra to make sure it arrived the day they said it would arrive.

$15,000+ USD in laptop batteries arriving late and we have customers on backorder? That didn't look good at all. No sirree. Especially when they are eBay customers.


----------



## drufause

Yay looks like i might be ordering a keyboard this weekend


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;13556380*
> I hope to have them this weekend. The freight company is *supposed* to deliver them on Friday, so we'll see!


Yep, I got the word from Admin on it.

I wasn't gonna give an ETA until I knew you guys were stocked up though.







That way you wouldn't have PM's out the ears on Friday.


----------



## justarealguy

Can't wait! My tarantula needs to be replaced







.


----------



## reaper~

My Ducky needs to be replaced by OCN Ducky.







Hopefully there are some white ones.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13557490*
> My Ducky needs to be replaced by OCN Ducky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully there are some white ones.


Not in this order.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13557652*
> Not in this order.


Perhaps on the next batch? I need some white ones for the Mac.









[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/ducky.jpg]


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Are you getting any of the black on black PBT boards with the wrist rest? I was just about to grab one from another store, but I'd rather support OCN.







, not to mention I want one of the OCN flame keys.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13557811*
> Are you getting any of the black on black PBT boards with the wrist rest? I was just about to grab one from another store, but I'd rather support OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not to mention I want one of the OCN flame keys.


The PBT keycaps on the 9008G2 are by default lasered with no infill, therefore being black on black.







So yes, we will have those.


----------



## Arsin

Just curious, will you guys eventually consider including keyboards with extra keys for whatever reason?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13557811*
> Are you getting any of the black on black PBT boards with the wrist rest? I was just about to grab one from another store, but I'd rather support OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not to mention I want one of the OCN flame keys.


I may have to check on that, but I think ours may have infill on the PBT models.

I know we offer an optional keyset that is black on black or white on black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsin;13557849*
> Just curious, will you guys eventually consider including keyboards with extra keys for whatever reason?


Ours include extra keys:
OCN Flame
Ducky Logo
Ducky (name)
WSAD (Lavender) Keys


----------



## Arsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13557891*
> I may have to check on that, but I think ours may have infill on the PBT models.
> 
> I know we offer an optional keyset that is black on black or white on black.
> 
> Ours include extra keys:
> OCN Flame
> Ducky Logo
> Ducky (name)
> WSAD (Lavender) Keys


Sorry, meant programmable-extra keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsin;13557904*
> Sorry, meant programmable-extra keys.


Oh, macro keys are what you're referring to.

You can actually setup any of the keys as Macro's with a program called "Auto Hot Key" though it's possible. We're looking into different options with Ducky on boards that are designed for different users.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Can i order this and have it shipped internationally?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;13558878*
> Can i order this and have it shipped internationally?


Yes. Send a PM to tankguys and they'll sort it all out.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13557490*
> My Ducky needs to be replaced by OCN Ducky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully there are some white ones.


I thought white Ducky keyboards were limited edition.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13559055*
> I thought white Ducky keyboards were limited edition.


We'll find out in the next month or so, won't we?


----------



## Ikrin

Original sales thread: http://www.overclock.net/completed-transactions/904300-big-sale-ducky-keyboard-mionix-mouse.html

Images from the OP's album:
http://picasaweb.google.com/Robert.Maxwell.Phillips/SaleItems?authkey=Gv1sRgCNOgzZHOlpyLyQE&feat=directlink#5557365595916914274
http://picasaweb.google.com/Robert.Maxwell.Phillips/SaleItems?authkey=Gv1sRgCNOgzZHOlpyLyQE&feat=directlink#5557366640748477714
http://picasaweb.google.com/Robert.Maxwell.Phillips/SaleItems?authkey=Gv1sRgCNOgzZHOlpyLyQE&feat=directlink#5557365535258795570
http://picasaweb.google.com/Robert.Maxwell.Phillips/SaleItems?authkey=Gv1sRgCNOgzZHOlpyLyQE&feat=directlink#5557366746858224242
http://picasaweb.google.com/Robert.Maxwell.Phillips/SaleItems?authkey=Gv1sRgCNOgzZHOlpyLyQE&feat=directlink#5557367227289709282
http://picasaweb.google.com/Robert.Maxwell.Phillips/SaleItems?authkey=Gv1sRgCNOgzZHOlpyLyQE&feat=directlink#5557367234841699778


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Right, and in that thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gizmo;11863480*
> Limited run *in Taiwan.* The Ducky's are pretty much legends, but the white models were limited and pretty much instantly sold out.


Who's to say we won't have some ourselves? VR-Zone also had them in a mass order.


----------



## Ikrin

Lol. I was just under the assumption that if it's even limited for Taiwan, which is part of their main market, that we wouldn't have too much chance of getting many, if any at all. Well, if not for a large fee.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13567157*
> Lol. I was just under the assumption that if it's even limited for Taiwan, which is part of their main market, that we wouldn't have too much chance of getting many, if any at all. Well, if not for a large fee.


The only difference is the plastic's color


----------



## Ikrin

I know. But you know companies and their exclusives.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;13556380*
> I hope to have them this weekend. The freight company is *supposed* to deliver them on Friday, so we'll see!


Oh hey, it's friday.

Quack quack.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13577177*
> Oh hey, it's friday.
> 
> Quack quack.


My bank account is going to materialize and kick my ass.... But its worth it.


----------



## RandomAvenger

Eeee, I'm excited and eagerly awaiting a status update.


----------



## tankguys

Well just like last shipment, the delivery company failed... so now the ETA is tomorrow afternoon. We'll see.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Haha, that'll show us for trusting them.







Nah, kidding, but hopefully that ETA is correct. How long will it take to update the site so they're actually up for sale?


----------



## Mikezilla

Tator and Chimp.

I want the palm rest. Can that be sold separately? It'd be awesome.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Tator and Chimp.

I want the palm rest. Can that be sold separately? It'd be awesome.


Yes, we're going to have those in a future order and they will be branded with our logo as well.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, we're going to have those in a future order and they will be branded with our logo as well.


Aw man, I'd be okay with just Ducky. My wrists hurt, too much usage.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Aw man, I'd be okay with just Ducky. My wrists hurt, too much usage.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


The PBT keycaps on the 9008G2 are by default lasered with no infill, therefore being black on black.







So yes, we will have those.


Are those coming in this current shipment?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Are those coming in this current shipment?


Yes


----------



## csm725

Hobie only cares because he stole my Ducky today.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Hobie only cares because he stole my Ducky today.


I did no such thing


----------



## ehume

Ya gotta put down da duckie
Ya gotta put down da duckie
Ya gotta put down da duckie
if ya wanna play the saxophone . . .


----------



## Ikrin

Ducky > saxophone.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


Ducky > saxophone.


Has Ernie been so thoroughly forgotten???


----------



## Ikrin

Nah. But the rubber ducky can play the saxophone.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;13602675*
> I did no such thing


No... you stole *my* Ducky.


----------



## csm725

Stop posting and answer my PM.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13606774*
> No... you stole *my* Ducky.


Yes, yes I did


----------



## squad

when will it be back in stock?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squad*


when will it be back in stock?


Provided TG receives them today, very soon. It all depends on if the shipment reached them







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squad*


when will it be back in stock?


TankGuys will post up when they are, right now, it should be within the week.


----------



## ehume

Is one of them in stock now?


----------



## Mikezilla

They should wait until Friday so that I can order another.


----------



## RandomAvenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Is one of them in stock now?


No, that has been there for a while. If you try to add the keyboard to your cart the site will report that it is out of stock.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Is one of them in stock now?


That's the leftover from the previous batch.


----------



## tankguys

Revised info is that they are *supposed* to show up today. 3rd time is the charm maybe?


----------



## legoman786

Do you have them shipped via UPS? If so, then I have no idea why they're taking so long. Unless, they lost a box or two. Had that happen to me a couple of times. Also, one time the *entire* shipment was sent back to HK for unknown reasons.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Do you have them shipped via UPS? If so, then I have no idea why they're taking so long. Unless, they lost a box or two. Had that happen to me a couple of times. Also, one time the *entire* shipment was sent back to HK for unknown reasons.


Nah, it's an air freight company. It's also not "date guaranteed" delivery service... so it is what it is.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Nah, it's an air freight company. It's also not "date guaranteed" delivery service... so it is what it is.


Yes! Keep holding out until Friday so that I can buy on my payday.


----------



## justarealguy

Honestly, I don't mind waiting. The ducky will eventually be mine, it's just a matter of time...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Honestly, I don't mind waiting. The ducky will eventually be mine, it's just a matter of time...


I already have one, so I feel as if I'm being greedy. =\\

BUT I SHALL OWN A CHERRY BLUE BOARD!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I've just gotten word from admin, keyboards are in and the prices will remain the same as the normal 9008s! Now we just wait for TankGuys to update the listings.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13624352*
> I've just gotten word from admin, keyboards are in and the prices will remain the same as the normal 9008s! Now we just wait for TankGuys to update the listings.


----------



## reaper~

Here's the first one (ABS black switches):

http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-black-abs.html

Blue switches:

http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html

Browns:

http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-brown-abs.html

Now where are the tenkeyless. lol


----------



## flash392

It looks like these G2s don't have the laser etched key caps. Was that a special order for the OCN editions of the G2s?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13624380*
> Now where are the tenkeyless. lol


Not in this shipment, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash392;13624483*
> It looks like these G2s don't have the laser etched key caps. Was that a special order for the OCN editions of the G2s?


Wait for the listings to update for the PBT versions, those are lasered.


----------



## Tator Tot

Tenkeyless are in the next order.









PBT MX-Black and PBT-MX Brown boards are available, these have the lasered keycaps.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13624513*
> Tenkeyless are in the next order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBT MX-Black and PBT-MX Brown boards are available, these have the lasered keycaps.


Just a quick note, the PBT keyboards will ship Friday, hopefully, maybe Monday. Ducky changed the box size for those models, and I don't have shipping boxes on hand to accommodate. I ordered more in from Chicago, and should have them by the end of the week. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13624507*
> Not in this shipment, sorry.


No problem. I got my RF 87UB 55g to tie me over until then.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Also a reminder; being the G2 version, these new keyboards (again for the same prices as the last run) add a few things over the previous version; dual-layer PCB, USB NKRO, no infill for the lasered PBT keycaps (making them black on black!), and the Chinese word for "Tiger" is printed near the arrow keys.


----------



## flash392

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13624577*
> no infill for the lasered PBT keycaps (making them black on black!)


Cool. I guess the pictures on the site just aren't updated yet?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash392;13624610*
> Cool. I guess the pictures on the site just aren't updated yet?


Correct.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

no cherry blue G2? Or Is the site still being updated?


----------



## flash392

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13624616*
> Correct.


Awesome. Thanks everyone for putting this together.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13624670*
> no cherry blue G2? Or Is the site still being updated?


Yeah, unfortunately we won't have that, at least for this run. Edit; wait, yes, but NOT in PBT.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13624670*
> no cherry blue G2? Or Is the site still being updated?


http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html

That should be the keyboard you're looking for, yes?


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;13624726*
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html
> 
> That should be the keyboard you're looking for, yes?


No,







I was looking for the black on black PBT version. Sounds like you don't have that one this round.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash392;13624610*
> Cool. I guess the pictures on the site just aren't updated yet?


Yea I'm working on that still. I'm having issues getting "good" pictures. Let's just say 3 year old + DSLR camera + hardwood floors + tripod = unhappy camera.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13624748*
> No,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the black on black PBT version. Sounds like you don't have that one this round.


Ahhh I'm sorry, I get you. I am posting some keycap replacement kits that are black on black... they will be $35. Posting them soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13624748*
> No,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the black on black PBT version. Sounds like you don't have that one this round.


No, but for those looking to upgrade an old DK9008 board, or a DK9008G2 down the road, we are selling OCN Keycap sets which are PBT Keycaps.

You have the option of Lased with no infill (thus, black text on black keycaps)
The other option is Lased with white infill (thus, white text on black keycaps.)

Do note, with the Lased with White Infill models, the color is low contrast, so it comes out as an off-white color. This is because of the manufacturing and printing style. They still look good though.


----------



## legoman786

Did I read that right?

NKRO support for USB?

MIND = BLOWN


----------



## bmt22033

Do the new DK9008 G2 that just arrived come with the lavender WASD keys? If not, will there be one there it basically the equivalent of this?

http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-beplb-27.html


----------



## laucupan

hm...i just joined this forum.just so i can pm tankguys to ask something about the keyboard.but for the love of me, i cant find the pm button to pm him.

can tankguys pm me 1st so i can replay?its about international shipping.









tq


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laucupan;13625362*
> hm...i just joined this forum.just so i can pm tankguys to ask something about the keyboard.but for the love of me, i cant find the pm button to pm him.
> 
> can tankguys pm me 1st so i can replay?its about international shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tq


Click his name, then choose the PM option from the drop down.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laucupan;13625362*
> hm...i just joined this forum.just so i can pm tankguys to ask something about the keyboard.but for the love of me, i cant find the pm button to pm him.
> 
> can tankguys pm me 1st so i can replay?its about international shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tq


You need 10 post before you can pm people.


----------



## RallyMaster




----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laucupan;13625362*
> hm...i just joined this forum.just so i can pm tankguys to ask something about the keyboard.but for the love of me, i cant find the pm button to pm him.
> 
> can tankguys pm me 1st so i can replay?its about international shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tq


Click his name, and then click the drop down menu for PM.


----------



## jgweb2000

Do the G2 keyboards come with the extra colored keys and/or the armrest (for the deluxe version?)

Do all of the PBS boards have no infill? I think its safe to assume that some of the stock isn't up yet?

Thanks,
Jgweb2000


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;13625566*
> Do the G2 keyboards come with the extra colored keys and/or the armrest (for the deluxe version?)
> 
> Do all of the PBS boards have no infill? I think its safe to assume that some of the stock isn't up yet?


Yes, to all questions.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13625572*
> Yes, to all questions.


Does the 9008 G2 cherry blue with ABS keys come with the rest, or is that reserved for the PBT boards?


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13625572*
> Yes, to all questions.


I love you.

Should definitely post an announcement when all stock is up on the site. I will make my purchase then.


----------



## laucupan

so 10 post to pm..hm..

is there any chance the keyboard come with red wsad instead of lavender?

the pic in tankguys site is not really clear.anybody have a better pic that show of the keyboard?

n what is the diference between the 1st gen n the 2nd gen?the g2?


----------



## amoebae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laucupan;13625802*
> n what is the diference between the 1st gen n the 2nd gen?the g2?


I know at least with the G2 it has USB-NKRO which won't work with mac. Not sure if there are other things involved with the G2.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13625604*
> Does the 9008 G2 cherry blue with ABS keys come with the rest, or is that reserved for the PBT boards?


Reserved for PBT keyboards. Our next shipment (or the next one after that, not sure) will include a big box of wrist rests for individual resale separate from the keyboards if you want one. I don't know what the price will be, though, but expect it to be more reasonable than the one EliteKeyboards has.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laucupan;13625802*
> so 10 post to pm..hm..
> 
> is there any chance the keyboard come with red wsad instead of lavender?
> 
> n what is the diference between the 1st gen n the 2nd gen?the g2?


They are lavender WASD keys. As for your second question, I posted a little bit ago regarding that:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13624577*
> Also a reminder; being the G2 version, these new keyboards (again for the same prices as the last run) add a few things over the previous version; *dual-layer PCB, USB NKRO, no infill for the lasered PBT keycaps (making them black on black!), and the Chinese word for "Tiger" is printed near the arrow keys.*


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13626087*
> Reserved for PBT keyboards. Our next shipment (or the next one after that, not sure) will include a big box of wrist rests for individual resale separate from the keyboards if you want one. I don't know what the price will be, though, but expect it to be more reasonable than the one EliteKeyboards has.
> 
> They are lavender WASD keys. As for your second question, I posted a little bit ago regarding that:


Thanks, unfortunately it looks you can't get the rest with cherry blues, I'm going to have to hold off on buying one I'm afraid.


----------



## laucupan

can someone update the 1st post so they could be more up to date? regarding the 1st n 2nd gen.n if they can more pic of the keyboard??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laucupan;13626464*
> can someone update the 1st post so they could be more up to date? regarding the 1st n 2nd gen.n if they can more pic of the keyboard??


We'll get more pictures updated as soon as possible.

As well, the first post will be updated sometime tomorrow most likely. Don't worry, we're on it.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13624670*
> no cherry blue G2? Or Is the site still being updated?


Yes there is, just only with ABS keycaps.


----------



## intelman

It was mentioned earlier here that the OCN Ducky's can come with black-on-black keys. Is this true? And if so how would I order that? I don't see any options like that on the tankguys website.

Thanks


----------



## bmt22033

Check Chunky_Chimp's most recent post (about 6 up from here). I think the keyboards with PBT keys are black on black. I don't know if that's an option for the ABS keys or not but I'm sure you'll get a definitive answer from someone soon.


----------



## gonX

No ABS keys with black-on-black. Only PBT. I believe I heard something about both white-on-black and black-on-black keycaps being available for boards with PBT keycaps, but I'm not too sure on how that works.


----------



## reaper~

The keycaps are gonna look like the ones in attachments below and they're probably going to come in a box like this one so you'll just have to switch them yourself (btw, these are from Ducky's).

Hope Ricky won't mind we borrow some of his pics.


----------



## intelman

so could you buy one of the abs boards and get the black on black ptb's to switch them? or would that not work? I dont really know the difference between the abs and the ptb.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelman*


so could you buy one of the abs boards and get the black on black ptb's to switch them? or would that not work? I dont really know the difference between the abs and the ptb.


Yes you could do that. The only difference is the material of the keycap itself. From what I've heard, PBT keycaps have shoddier windows on the keys though.


----------



## Ikrin

What do you mean by "shoddier windows"?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


What do you mean by "shoddier windows"?


The transparent pieces found on num lock, caps lock, etc.


----------



## intelman

sweet! totally getting me a black on black OCN ducky!


----------



## frizo

It's great to see the keyboards are back in stock. I've been waiting since I missed out on the first batch.

I do recall reading that the PBT caps can be black on black or white on black, but at the moment there's no option on the site (unless the white on black option is no more). Once we can choose which one we want I'll be placing my order; I don't want to get a white on black on accident.

Thanks for putting all this together.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frizo*


It's great to see the keyboards are back in stock. I've been waiting since I missed out on the first batch.

I do recall reading that the PBT caps can be black on black or white on black, but at the moment there's no option on the site (unless the white on black option is no more). Once we can choose which one we want I'll be placing my order; I don't want to get a white on black on accident.

Thanks for putting all this together.


To be entirely sure, PM TankGuys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelman*


It was mentioned earlier here that the OCN Ducky's can come with black-on-black keys. Is this true? And if so how would I order that? I don't see any options like that on the tankguys website.

Thanks


We have Keycap sets that will be available and they can be put on any of our Ducky Keyboards.

You will be able to choose from Lased Black PBT Keycaps (giving you that black on black look) or from Lased Black PBT Keycaps with a white infill (thus, white text on a black surface.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelman*


so could you buy one of the abs boards and get the black on black ptb's to switch them? or would that not work? I dont really know the difference between the abs and the ptb.


Yes, you can buy the Keycap sets and put them on any of our Ducky keyboards.

ABS and PBT are two plastic materials. PBT is more resiliant and will last longer while ABS is cheaper and easier to manufacture.

For a typing scenario, PBT is better as it'll hold up to the wear and tear created by fingers and the oils on them, more so than ABS Plastics.

On the other hand, the PBT Keycaps are also more expensive (which is where part of that price difference comes in.)

Our ABS Keycaps use Pad Printing, which in this case, gives a higher contrast to the PBT Keycaps (the white looks whiter with the pad printing, because the white infill of the PBT keycaps comes out as off-white.)

It is ultimately your choice on what you want, but if you order a ABS Keycap model and want to upgrade the keycaps down the line, or when yours are showing heavy wear and tear, we'll have keycap sets so you can do so.


----------



## intelman

Yeah I had PM'd him, and he told me that it would be an option. I assume it will show up on the order site, I hope so anyway.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelman*


Yeah I had PM'd him, and he told me that it would be an option. I assume it will show up on the order site, I hope so anyway.


It will, TankGuys is a bit swamped and things are a little messed up (due to shipping company's delays.)

Don't worry, they'll get up there.


----------



## bmt22033

Hmmmmm....I ordered one with MX Brown switches and PBT keys last night. I didn't realize you'd be able to choose between black-on-black and white-on-black. I wonder how they'll determine which one they ship to me?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmt22033;13633905*
> Hmmmmm....I ordered one with MX Brown switches and PBT keys last night. I didn't realize you'd be able to choose between black-on-black and white-on-black. I wonder how they'll determine which one they ship to me?


The option is for key sets that you purchase separately.

All of the PBT Keyboards will come with black on black keycaps.


----------



## bmt22033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13634238*
> The option is for key sets that you purchase separately.
> 
> All of the PBT Keyboards will come with black on black keycaps.


Ahhhh, ok. Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmt22033;13634269*
> Ahhhh, ok. Thank you for the clarification!


No problem


----------



## intelman

oh so I wouldn't need to switch them, I could just get the pbt board and it already has the black on black?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman;13634328*
> oh so I wouldn't need to switch them, I could just get the pbt board and it already has the black on black?


Yeah, you would only have to switch if you wanted the White Infill or if you bought an ABS board then a BLack on Black keyset later.


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13634238*
> All of the PBT Keyboards will come with black on black keycaps.


That's what I was wanting to know. Thanks.

Order placed.


----------



## adamfelling

Do the PBT versions still have the Overclock.net and Ducky logos pad printed on the front face of the space bar?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamfelling;13634995*
> Do the PBT versions still have the Overclock.net and Ducky logos pad printed on the front face of the space bar?


I'm fairly sure, yes.


----------



## Mikezilla

I want PBT MX Blue's...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13635061*
> I want PBT MX Blue's...


You can get the normal ABS version and get a separate PBT keycap set, just takes some labor to replace all the keycaps.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

but then you don't get a wrist rest.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

You can buy that separately as well per the next shipment (or the one after, not sure which).


----------



## tankguys

Pictures for the ABS keyboards have been updated. PBT will be updated in the next 15 min or so


----------



## iamtwan

SOB! I just bought a SteelSeries 6Gv2 because I couldnt wait any longer. Hmmm...


----------



## tankguys

PBT keyboard images updated now too.


----------



## flash392

I thought the PBTs were laser etched with no fill thus making them look black on black?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash392;13636539*
> I thought the PBTs were laser etched with no fill thus making them look black on black?


They are. Those images are for the original 9008, not the G2.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13636562*
> They are. Those images are for the original 9008, not the G2.


All the images on the site are now current. They aren't really black on black. We have some black on black keycaps here, the ones for the PBT keyboards aren't quite that dark.


----------



## RandomAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13636562*
> They are. Those images are for the original 9008, not the G2.


I remember reading that the PBT keyboards will have a white infill, and the images on the tankguys store seem to confirm that. It was the PBT keycap replacements that were going to be black-on-black.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;13636755*
> All the images on the site are now current. They aren't really black on black. We have some black on black keycaps here, the ones for the PBT keyboards aren't quite that dark.


That can't be right. Where's the "Tiger" Chinese character that's supposed to be next to the arrow keys?


----------



## flash392

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13636766*
> That can't be right. Where's the "Tiger" character that's supposed to be next to the arrow keys?


I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13636766*
> That can't be right. Where's the "Tiger" Chinese character that's supposed to be next to the arrow keys?


I thought that Chinese character for the word "Tiger" was exclusive to Ducky's Special Edtion Year of the Tiger board only.

Now I'd understand if it's OCN in Chinese or something.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13636825*
> I thought that Chinese character for the word "Tiger" was exclusive to Ducky's Special Edtion Year of the Tiger board only.
> 
> Now I'd understand if it's OCN in Chinese or something.


Our keyboards are identical to the stock product save for the included Flame key and spacebar printing. THIS is the actual 9008G2, ours are supposed to look like this besides the differences mentioned:

http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/products1-5.html










Remember that the 9008G2 is basically the same as the 9108 Year of The Tiger Edition, only no mixed switches.


----------



## justarealguy

Did we get a shipment of fake duckies?


----------



## flash392

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13636856*
> Our keyboards are identical to the stock product save for the included Flame key and spacebar printing. THIS is the actual 9008G2, ours are supposed to look like this besides the differences mentioned:
> 
> http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/products1-5.html
> 
> Remember that the 9008G2 is basically the same as the 9108 Year of The Tiger Edition, only no mixed switches.


The pictures on tank guys look an awful lot like 9008s.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13636889*
> Did we get a shipment of fake duckies?


Nah, they are legit. Slightly nicer packaging than the last round if anything


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Odd. To add to the confusion, a VR-Zone owner of a stock G2 showed his without the Tiger character, but it DOES have infilled laser etching, and his also has mixed switches. I wonder if the batch is all mixed up and some keyboards either do or don't have the character and the infill in the laser etching.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13636856*
> Our keyboards are identical to the stock product save for the included Flame key and spacebar printing. THIS is the actual 9008G2, ours are supposed to look like this besides the differences mentioned.


TBH, I don't trust the Chinese when it comes to pictures on their web pages. For all we know, they could be lazy and use their special edition for pics without bothering to take some new pics of the correct product.

Edit: still waiting for some keycaps set also.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13636949*
> Odd. To add to the confusion, a VR-Zone owner of a stock G2 showed his without the Tiger character, but it DOES have no-infilled laser etching, making it black on black, and his also has mixed switches. I wonder if the batch is all mixed up and some keyboards either do or don't have the character and the infill in the laser etching.


Well, I just checked a bunch, and they all look the same.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Huh. But the packaging does say 9008G2, right? That should be good enough, I suppose.


----------



## reaper~

The only sure way to tell is to take it apart and take a peek at the PCB.

Otherwise it seems like they sent us the G1 boards and charged us for G2.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13636980*
> Huh. But the packaging does say 9008G2, right? That should be good enough, I suppose.


Yep, all the boxes say G2.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Ah, great. Hm... I wonder what's with the lack of consistency on Ducky's part...


----------



## Ikrin

I would say that you should take one out to check for NKRO over USB.


----------



## flash392

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13637117*
> Ah, great. Hm... I wonder what's with the lack of consistency on Ducky's part...


Bummer that they're filled but it is good that they're G2s. I guess I'll have to get the extra key caps for black on black.


----------



## bmt22033

Hmmmmmmm.....that's not exactly how I had pictured the G2s......


----------



## Mikezilla

I am kind of bummed about the black on black... here's a guy with them black on black: http://xbfish.com/2011/05/07/ducky-dk-9008-g2-%E9%BB%91%E5%90%8C%E5%88%BB/

EDIT: Where can I get a black on black MX set of keys?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13631990*
> The keycaps are gonna look like the ones in attachments below and they're probably going to come in a box like this one so you'll just have to switch them yourself (btw, these are from Ducky's).
> 
> Hope Ricky won't mind we borrow some of his pics.


Someone explain how this is possible?
Is there some place where you can buy a whole key set?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13638232*
> Someone explain how this is possible?
> Is there some place where you can buy a whole key set?


Yes, there will be entire PBT keysets, I believe they came with this shipment; they're both black on black and white on black (you can choose which you want), though the white infill doesn't contrast as much as you would think so it's more like a light gray. The Duckys come with a keycap puller and have Cherry-style stabilizers on the larger keys, making them very easy to remove, and hence, easy to replace with PBTs.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13638267*
> Yes, there will be entire PBT keysets, I believe they came with this shipment; they're both black on black and white on black, though the white infill doesn't contrast as much as you would think so it's more like a light gray. The Duckys come with a keycap puller and have Cherry-style stabilizers on the larger keys, making them very easy to remove, and hence, easy to replace with PBTs.


So @tankguys where are the key sets listed? I want one with the board that has my name on it...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

You'll have to wait for them to be listed.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13638302*
> You'll have to wait for them to be listed.










WHAT A GREAT HELP YOU ARE!









Just kiddin'. Thanks Chimp...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13638267*
> Yes, there will be entire PBT keysets, I believe they came with this shipment; they're both black on black and white on black (you can choose which you want), though the white infill doesn't contrast as much as you would think so it's more like a light gray. The Duckys come with a keycap puller and have Cherry-style stabilizers on the larger keys, making them very easy to remove, and hence, easy to replace with PBTs.


Is TankGuys selling them? I think the black on black look kind of awesome.
Also mention to the OP that the links don't work


----------



## reaper~

PBT keycaps set white on black is up.

and of course, black on black.

$12.40 for shipping.


----------



## mbudden

Thanks for the link.
Something I noticed though. The Ducky keyboard has a light for the Caps Lock button.
But there is no cut out for the light on the PBT keycaps.

Something I'm missing here?


----------



## flash392

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13638631*
> Thanks for the link.
> Something I noticed though. The Ducky keyboard has a light for the Caps Lock button.
> But there is no cut out for the light on the PBT keycaps.
> 
> Something I'm missing here?


Yea I noticed that, too. There are also 4 special keys above the number pad on the G2s that don't appear to be in the key cap set.


----------



## godofdeath

question
what is the actual color of the white on black pbt

can we get some close up shots?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13638716*
> question
> what is the actual color of the white on black pbt


The ones I linked you earlier were ABS. The PBT ones look more yellow-ish.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

It looks like my initial fears were right, the Tiger boards were limited edition and are sold out, I just bought the last one on ebay. I would have a talk with someone at Ducky if they told you you were getting the Tiger boards. They still look great, and besides the keycaps and Chinese character it appears to be the same board with all the same features.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13639299*
> I would have a talk with someone at Ducky if they told you you were getting the Tiger boards.


Nope, we did specifically ask for 9008G2s. We DID have the option of getting the actual 9108 YotT boards for the very first run, but the price was high enough that we came in general agreement not to have them. Plus it would have only been for just that first run. However we do look forward to what Ducky will do for the Year of the Dragon (which is next year) and Chipp/admin should get a poll up when the time comes to see how many would want one.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13639333*
> Nope, we did specifically ask for 9008G2s. We DID have the option of getting the actual 9108 YotT boards for the very first run, but the price was high enough that we came in general agreement not to have them. Plus it would have only been for just that first run. However we do look forward to what Ducky will do for the Year of the Dragon (which is next year) and Chipp/admin should get a poll up when the time comes to see how many would want one.


oh ok, I was wondering how you guys had gotten YoTT boards so cheap, still really great prices on really nice looking boards. Any plans for selling OCN keycaps alone? Even though I didn't buy from you guys I'd still love to show off the flame.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13639392*
> Any plans for selling OCN keycaps alone? Even though I didn't buy from you guys I'd still love to show off the flame.


We already are, check the Merchandise section of TG site.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13639450*
> We already are, check the Merchandise section of TG site.


Its an ALPS key though, I meant for the cherry switch boards.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13639653*
> Its an ALPS key though, I meant for the cherry switch boards.


There's more than one page of merchandise now.









http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclock-net-pbt-cherry-black-black.html

http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclock-net-pbt-cherry-white-black.html


----------



## justarealguy

It was 2 pages prior, silly goose.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I'd rather not buy a whole set of keycaps just to get one OCN flame key, I just want the one key.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13639737*
> I'd rather not buy a whole set of keycaps just to get one OCN flame key, I just want the one key.


Huh, odd, I could have sworn we had that for Cherry keyboards... wonder where it went. Let's wait for tankguys to get back on later and comment on it.


----------



## tase

Do the 4 WASD colored keys still come with the PBT keyboards ? Or is it the bare keyboard ?

Just sent my message to the Tank Guy website, ordering from Canada, any clue how long it will take to get an answer? Would hate missing out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13639750*
> Huh, odd, I could have sworn we had that for Cherry keyboards... wonder where it went. Let's wait for tankguys to get back on later and comment on it.


We had like 1 left a month ago, they most likely sold out.

Restocking is a consideration, but not a definite right now.


----------



## mbudden

There is a link in Manyak's Mechanical Keyboard Guide for the OCN Flame for cherries but it sends you to a dead link.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Thanks for the link.
Something I noticed though. The Ducky keyboard has a light for the Caps Lock button.
But there is no cut out for the light on the PBT keycaps.

Something I'm missing here?


Bumping my question.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flash392*


Yea I noticed that, too. There are also 4 special keys above the number pad on the G2s that don't appear to be in the key cap set.


Yeah.


----------



## gonX

I must be missing something. The pictures on TankGuys site for the PBT boards look like white-on-black keys. Is it the wrong picture, or are they indeed white-on-black?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Bumping my question.


It seems that way mbudden. =\\ I guess I don't want a set of keys then. =\\ TG's takes their own pictures of their merch.


----------



## mbudden

Yeah... I'm starting to want a Leopold over a Ducky.
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...&pid=fc200rtab


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Huh, odd, I could have sworn we had that for Cherry keyboards... wonder where it went. Let's wait for tankguys to get back on later and comment on it.


Yea we're out, only alps left.


----------



## bmt22033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I must be missing something. The pictures on TankGuys site for the PBT boards look like white-on-black keys. Is it the wrong picture, or are they indeed white-on-black?


No, you're not missing anything. The PBT boards do have the white-on-black keys. Start reading here and follow the next few posts.


----------



## frizo

The white-on-black PBT keys being default is a real bummer, and the lack of the four media keys in black with the key set makes it even more-so.

Is it possible you'll be able to get the media keys in black in the future?


----------



## NguyenAdam

Argh!! Should I buy the $140 MX brown one?! D:


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;13644879*
> Argh!! Should I buy the $140 MX brown one?! D:


I really like mine.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13641958*
> Yeah... I'm starting to want a Leopold over a Ducky.
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtab


Okay... But this thread is sort of all about the ocn branded ducky boards.


----------



## Mailyfesux

I'm guessing ocn ordered the wrong keycap sets?

also, why do the 9008g2 pbt's not look like they have the tiger in Chinese and be laser etched with no infill? Where did the fact that they were going to be come from?

This is kind of disappointing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13641848*
> I must be missing something. The pictures on TankGuys site for the PBT boards look like white-on-black keys. Is it the wrong picture, or are they indeed white-on-black?


Chunky assumed they would be black on black because of the pictures provided by Ducky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13641645*
> There is a link in Manyak's Mechanical Keyboard Guide for the OCN Flame for cherries but it sends you to a dead link.


The original Cherry MX Flame key is out of stock. Only the Alps version is left.

We are considering a new run of them, but we do know if we will for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13641645*
> Yeah.


This is a fault on Ducky's part as they do not look like what we ordered. We're going to have a talk with them about this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;13645631*
> I'm guessing ocn ordered the wrong keycap sets?
> 
> also, why do the 9008g2 pbt's not look like they have the tiger in Chinese and be laser etched with no infill? Where did the fact that they were going to be come from?
> 
> This is kind of disappointing.


Ducky provided pictures which were eseentially recycled photos of their Year of the Tiger keyboards (which are internally the same as the DK9800G2.)

Truth be told, they are still the same keyboards, but they do not have the tiger symbol on them. They are also not black on black.

We didn't really order wrong, as I assumed they would be white on black (which is partly why I put in the orders for the optional keycap sets.)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13646333*
> The original Cherry MX Flame key is out of stock. Only the Alps version is left.
> 
> We are considering a new run of them, but we do know if we will for sure.
> 
> This is a fault on Ducky's part as they do not look like what we ordered. We're going to have a talk with them about this.


Ah okay. I think an OCN flame would be great, even if I don't buy a Ducky. Maybe I could put it on another keyboard.

But so the keycaps that you can buy from TG. Do they have that little plastic window on them for the light? It doesn't seem like they do. Or is that what you were talking about, those were the pics provided by Ducky?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13647362*
> Ah okay. I think an OCN flame would be great, even if I don't buy a Ducky. Maybe I could put it on another keyboard.
> 
> But so the keycaps that you can buy from TG. Do they have that little plastic window on them for the light? It doesn't seem like they do. Or is that what you were talking about, those were the pics provided by Ducky?


We are considering alternatives to the original supplier of the OCN Flame Keycap. Possibly one that can do a keycap more like the keycap on our current boards. As the old keycap wasn't really the same dimensions (a little bit thinner and shorter than what our Ducky's use.)

Filco, Das, Rosewill, Leopold, & Ducky all have the same profile keycaps though. So if we did get a keycap that matched what we use right now, it would also be widely available through other boards if you chose to buy another board or want to add it to an older board you already own.

They are on there as well, but I'm not sure what you're talking about as far as the windows.

I see them in the pictures. They are the little white line you see on the Capslock, Numlock, Scroll Lock, F9, F10, & F11 keys.


----------



## flash392

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13647551*
> They are on there as well, but I'm not sure what you're talking about as far as the windows.
> 
> I see them in the pictures. They are the little white line you see on the Capslock, Numlock, Scroll Lock, F9, F10, & F11 keys.


They're talking about the extra key cap sets. There are no windows for the LEDs on the Capslock, Numlock, Scroll Lock, F9, F10, & F11 keys. There are also no Mute, Volume Up/Down, Play/Pause, etc on the F1 - F7 keys as well as the previously mentioned media keys not being in the sets.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash392;13647607*
> They're talking about the extra key cap sets. There are no windows for the LEDs on the Capslock, Numlock, Scroll Lock, F9, F10, & F11 keys. There are also no Mute, Volume Up/Down, Play/Pause, etc on the F1 - F7 keys as well as the previously mentioned media keys not being in the sets.


Oh, like I said, those keycap sets were not the correct ones sent.

We (Overclock.net) have to talk to Ducky about that. We were supposed to get matching key sets for the DK9008G2 boards (IE: Media Keys, Offiice Keys, windows on the extra function keys and *locks keys.)

There's not anything we can do about that right this moment. We will be looking into getting the correct sets as soon as possible

On the flip side; those with *Rosewill, *Filco, Das, & Leopold keyboards can buy these keysets and have PBT Keycaps that'll fit and match well.
*Note: Rosewill & Filco boards use different support bars on the Space/Enter/Backspace/Shift keys, so those PBT caps will not fit on them by default.


----------



## mbudden

Thanks for clearing that up Tator


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem, sorry I didn't understand you before. I thought you were referring to the keycaps on the PBT Keyboards. Not on the keycap sets.

Trust me, we didn't want this confusion.


----------



## Kaldari

First and third links in the OP are broken.


----------



## Error lVlacro

Yes they are broken links. I may buy one if I am actually able to see all of the different versions. Please fix this guys! I need a mechanical keyboard!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13648654*
> First and third links in the OP are broken.


The OP needs to be updated.

Go to http://www.tankguys.com/ and then click Site Merchandise. You'll find the keyboards, keycaps, and other items there.









I'll get an OP update out as soon as possible. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Mikezilla

I can't wait to order my MX Blue board. *Types away on his MX Brown board*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13648826*
> I can't wait to order my MX Blue board. *Types away on his MX Brown board*


They are available on the Tankguys site. So please order when ready.


----------



## tase

I'm trying to order internationally but Tankguys still hasn't responded to me, is there something wrong ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;13649451*
> I'm trying to order internationally but Tankguys still hasn't responded to me, is there something wrong ?


He most likely has not read your Email / PM yet is all.

He will get back to you As Soon As possible.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13648990*
> They are available on the Tankguys site. So please order when ready.


Waiting on pay day. =\


----------



## farkle0079

Ordred mine today







Cherry Blacks. We'll see how I like them.


----------



## Chipp

I've updated the thread to more accurately reflect our current offerings, and remove the wording that this is a "trial run".


----------



## Mikezilla

I bought that Mikezilla an MX Blue board.

Mikezillas love MX Blue boards...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13649604*
> Waiting on pay day. =\


Same. And once that happens, I need to figure out if I can even afford a board.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13654301*
> Same. And once that happens, I need to figure out if I can even afford a board.


I ordered, and I'll figure out if I can afford it later.


----------



## bmt22033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13654410*
> I ordered, and I'll figure out if I can afford it later.


Spoken like a true American!


----------



## wompwomp

are their any keyboards WITH the black on black keycaps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13659486*
> are their any keyboards WITH the black on black keycaps?


Not at this time.

We are looking to correct the keycap sets so they are our branded ones and available in black on black or white on black and PBT.


----------



## amoebae

So good news/bad news for mac users looking at the 9008g2 board. A few months back I bought on ebay a tiger edition because I missed out on the OCN 9008s and didn't realize the USB NKRO would be a problem on OS X. I decided to try using a usb to ps/2 adapter then connect that to a ps/2 to usb adapter. And the result is it works!

From what I can tell so far all the normal keys work just fine. The media and shortcut keys don't quite work however. None of the shortcut keys above the numkeys work from what I can figure out so far. The media shortcut keys work a bit oddly. The F1-4 which should be mute, volume low, volume high and play/pause don't do anything. The F5-7 are the weird ones they're marked as stop, back, forward. However on OS X stop is mute, back is play AND back, forward works as forward. Not a big deal for me as I don't really use those.

I'm testing this on a macbook pro running snow leopard and I'll test it on a hackintosh with leopard later tonight. So just a note to any mac users that might be interested in the g2, this will work with the adapters but won't be NKRO. Also I'm using just a simple USB to PS/2 adapter then for the PS/2 to USB I'm using something like this and not just a simple passive adapter:

  Amazon.com: Adesso PS/2 to USB Adapter, connects 2 PS/2 connectors to 1 USB port/hub (ADP-PU21 ): Electronics
I don't have a linux install currently so no clue compatibility with that. Oh and one last thing, the function key mode thing to switch the windows key mapping for mac works also.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13659572*
> Not at this time.
> 
> We are looking to correct the keycap sets so they are our branded ones and available in black on black or white on black and PBT.


Will order when this gets sorted out! That's the only thing stopping me right now... I want a sexy black-on-black branded PBT board with browns









Don't really wanna buy a second set of caps just to get black on black.


----------



## csm725

Leopold Otaku ^


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Leopold Otaku ^


But that's not Black on Black. That's straight no words on the keys lol.


----------



## NguyenAdam

I thought I saw a $140 edition that came with a wrist rest a few days ago.


----------



## ehume

This has got me so intrigued that a similar kb caught my eye (here). So how does a Ducky differ from an Ione Xarmor?

Edit: I really despise the blue backlighting. A soft white would be so much more elegant. I already have plenty of blue in my case.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*


I thought I saw a $140 edition that came with a wrist rest a few days ago.










These should come with a wrist wrest as well. Send TankGuys a PM to confirm.

He may have just left them out of the pictures (as he didn't show any extra keycaps or key puller either. SO I think that's just the case.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


This has got me so intrigued that a similar kb caught my eye (here). So how does a Ducky differ from an Ione Xarmor?

Edit: I really despise the blue backlighting. A soft white would be so much more elegant. I already have plenty of blue in my case.


iOne's boards (like Xarmor, Qpad, & Razer; which are all made by them) are lower quality than the Ducky Keyboards we have sold.

They have higher defect rates, and the designs are slightly different as well. The sound of a U9BL-S (MX Brown) vs a DK9008 PBT (MX Brown) is slightly higher in pitch. 
The keycaps also have a rubber coating on them that wears off quickly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Will order when this gets sorted out! That's the only thing stopping me right now... I want a sexy black-on-black branded PBT board with browns









Don't really wanna buy a second set of caps just to get black on black.


Well, I do not think, by default, we'll be offering a black on black keyboard right now.

As for when the Keycaps will come it, it might be the next shipment but I have no way to confirm that at the moment as we still have to figure out what went wrong and such.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Absolutely love typing on this thing. One minor issue though.

The caps lock key gets stuck if it is pressed where the plastic piece is (led shining through). If I press slightly above, it will not easily become stuck.

I believe I know why because the plastic piece seems to be a little more flush and get stuck onto the cherry key itself compared to the other keys with the plastic pieces (f9, scroll lock, num lock).

How should I go about this? I purchased the one bundle deal with the PBT caps and the wrist pad. I really hope I do not have to send the entire keyboard back just for one bad key.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];13663613*
> Absolutely love typing on this thing. One minor issue though.
> 
> The caps lock key gets stuck if it is pressed where the plastic piece is (led shining through). If I press slightly above, it will not easily become stuck.
> 
> I believe I know why because the plastic piece seems to be a little more flush and get stuck onto the cherry key itself compared to the other keys with the plastic pieces (f9, scroll lock, num lock).
> 
> How should I go about this? I purchased the one bundle deal with the PBT caps and the wrist pad. I really hope I do not have to send the entire keyboard back just for one bad key.


Send me a PM about it and I'll get back to you in a day or two (after I do a bit of research with my board.)

I've not felt my caps key get stuck. Or the other keys for that matter, but I don't press them often.


----------



## skuzzzzy

few questions. do the keyboards still come with a red esc and blue w.a.s.d keys, and key puller.

can i still purchase a wristrest?

do you plan on getting a tenkeyless models and is there anyway to receive a keyboard without the overclock.net on the spacebar?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy*
> few questions. do the keyboards still come with a red esc and blue w.a.s.d keys, and key puller.


I believe someone mentioned somewhere in this thread that they come with all those extras.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy*
> can i still purchase a wristrest?


Next batch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy*
> do you plan on getting a tenkeyless models?


Also next batch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy*
> is there anyway to receive a keyboard without the overclock.net on the spacebar?


eBay?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy;13669692*
> few questions. do the keyboards still come with a red esc and blue w.a.s.d keys, and key puller.
> 
> can i still purchase a wristrest?
> 
> do you plan on getting a tenkeyless models and is there anyway to receive a keyboard without the overclock.net on the spacebar?


The Logos are there to stay, for obvious reasons. Though we do have both normal ESC keys, and Ducky brand ESC keys in the accessoreis bag. Along with lavender WSAD keys and a key puller.

Wrist Wrests will be available in the next order that comes in, and they will be branded with the logo as well.

Tenkeyless models will also be in the next order.


----------



## Mikezilla

Mmmm wristrests...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Will the tenkeyless models cost more, less, or about the same as the current models?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Will the tenkeyless models cost more, less, or about the same as the current models?


Less.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Less.


----------



## csm725

Will they come with wrist rests?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Will they come with wrist rests?


We are considering "Special Editions" with PBT Keycaps and Wrist Wrests. Though that is not a definite at this time.

Multiple Switches are a definite though (IE: MX Blue, MX Brown, and MX Black models.)


----------



## reaper~

A special edition tenkeyless w/ wristrest and black on black PBT keycaps would be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


A special edition tenkeyless w/ wristrest and black on black PBT keycaps would be a deal-breaker for me.










Is that so?







Well, keep your eyes open for upcoming shipments.


----------



## Scrappy

*drools over black on black PBT keycaps* those are so getting ordered for my Filco monday


----------



## BinaryDemon

Everytime I see this thread popup, I always think - "DuckyHo has his own line of keyboards?"


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Is that so?







Well, keep your eyes open for upcoming shipments.


Nice! Can't wait.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*


Everytime I see this thread popup, I always think - "DuckyHo has his own line of keyboards?"


lol Well, maybe he should. Ducky's the man.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Nice! Can't wait.


It's worth noting that they may or may not have infill, no telling if they'll end up black on black with the stock keycaps or not.


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks for that CC and yeah, judging from this last batch you guys got from Ducky, we know there's no telling what might show up on the next ones.


----------



## terchie

Assuming the correct PBT keys eventually arrive, will there be discounts for people who buy now the DK9008G2 PBT now? ( $140 + shipping + $35 + shipping ) is pretty steep. I was hoping to pay ( $140 + shipping ) for the PBT no infill keyboard.

Since Ducky messed up this order, I do think the discounts should come from them


----------



## Tator Tot

The DK9008-G2 was designed from the start to have white-infill on the keycaps. Chunky was confused on that topic.

Though, we may be able to arrange something if folks are confused based on the PBT Keycap sets offered and them not being designed for the DK9008-G2 (instead for the DK1087 & DK1008)


----------



## skuzzzzy

whats the expected wait for the next batch with tenkeyless/wristrests?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy*


whats the expected wait for the next batch with tenkeyless/wristrests?


No official ETA yet, but we'll update you when they've been shipped out from Taiwan and then TankGuys should update when their store has them up.


----------



## Shift_

So I sent a pm to tankguys a couple weeks ago, but I'm wondering how much it would cost for the special edition keyboard (full sized) to be shipped to Australia.


----------



## Tatakai All

What's the difference between the ABS caps and PBT? Also, do the PBT versions come with a wrist rest? I didn't see anything about it on the link.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13706010*
> What's the difference between the ABS caps and PBT? Also, do the PBT versions come with a wrist rest? I didn't see anything about it on the link.


PBT (as a material) lasts longer than ABS does.

PBT Comes with a wrist wrest.


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks! Grabbing one today.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13706870*
> PBT (as a material) lasts longer than ABS does.
> 
> PBT Comes with a wrist wrest.


I PM'd TankGuys with this question and he assured me that PBT keyboards do NOT come with a wrist rest.

Just FYI.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909;13707399*
> I PM'd TankGuys with this question and he assured me that PBT keyboards do NOT come with a wrist rest.
> 
> Just FYI.


I'm gonna have a headache over this...

I'll look into that though.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909;13707399*
> I PM'd TankGuys with this question and he assured me that PBT keyboards do NOT come with a wrist rest.
> 
> Just FYI.


Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13707433*
> I'm gonna have a headache over this...
> 
> I'll look into that though.


Sorry bro









He said "not with this round" so perhaps it will be with the next round of keyboards that included the tenkeyless.


----------



## justarealguy

The $140 doesn't include a wrist-rest?

Why is it $140 then -.- ?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13707541*
> The $140 doesn't include a wrist-rest?
> 
> Why is it $140 then -.- ?


The key caps man... it's all about the key caps! PBT vs. ABS.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909;13707747*
> The key caps man... it's all about the key caps! PBT vs. ABS.


Is it really that much of a difference? I'm stuck between which cap set to get.


----------



## justarealguy

The old 9008 were PBT + wristrest for $140 iirc. That's why I asked.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13707787*
> Is it really that much of a difference? I'm stuck between which cap set to get.


I would get the ABS Keycaps for now.

I'm going to figure out why this round did not have the wrist rest.


----------



## Tatakai All

Well I just pulled the trigger, now I can't wait!


----------



## wompwomp

I got a question. For the black on black pbt keys, are appears to be no clear slot for the LED's to glow through. Can you confirm this?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13709311*
> I got a question. For the black on black pbt keys, are appears to be no clear slot for the LED's to glow through. Can you confirm this?


Yes, they are actually key sets designed for the DK1008 & DK1087. Not the DK9000, DK9008, & DK9008-G2.

Right now we are looking at correcting that issue (as we were supposed to be sent keycaps for the DK9000 series of boads, not the DK1000)


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13709318*
> Yes, they are actually key sets designed for the DK1008 & DK1087. Not the DK9000, DK9008, & DK9008-G2.
> 
> Right now we are looking at correcting that issue (as we were supposed to be sent keycaps for the DK9000 series of boads, not the DK1000)


ah so I see also I have another question. Will you ever be selling pbt keyboards with blue cherry's?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13709362*
> ah so I see also I have another question. Will you ever be selling pbt keyboards with blue cherry's?


I do believe, so.

This shipment was rather limited and was the first off the line. So we were not able to get everything we wanted, which is why we're gonna have more keyboards showing up in the future.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Any chance to see the white caps with black lettering? They do look hot on a black keyboard.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, they are actually key sets designed for the DK1008 & DK1087. Not the DK9000, DK9008, & DK9008-G2.

Right now we are looking at correcting that issue (as we were supposed to be sent keycaps for the DK9000 series of boads, not the DK1000)


Anywhere we can learn about the DK9000, DK9008, & DK9008-G2?


----------



## bmt22033

I received my DK9008-G2 (MX brown) w/PBT keys today. It's my first mechanical keyboard since back in the Model M days and overall, I'm happy with it. The build quality seems good and while I was tempted to go with the MX black keys for gaming, I think I'm going to be happy with the browns. It did not come with a wrist wrest (which I assumed was included) but that's not a big deal. It did have the lavendar WASD keys, 2 red Ducky name and Ducky logo keys and a key puller. I'm not sure but I'm guessing that these "extra" keys are ABS even though the rest of the keys are PBT. The space bar feels a little stiff compared to the rest of the keys. Not sure if the space bar uses a different switch or if the supports are the reason for the extra firmness. The location of the space bar seems just a tiny bit too far to the left when compared to my previous keyboards but I'll adjust to that. I'm guessing that this is because of the Fn key being located to the right of the space bar between the Windows and Ctrl keys. The ability to toggle the Windows key on/off is nice. The keys that have vertical slots for LEDs are nice and bright (Caps Lock, Scroll Lock and Num Lock; F9, F10 and F11). I was initially under the impression from what I'd read in this forum that the PBT boards had no in-fill on the keys (black-on-black) but shortly after I placed my order, TankGuys said that wasn't the case. I was disappointed at first but now that I see the keys in person, I almost think the black-on-black would have been too dark for me. And the white-on-black isn't nearly as bright white as I had envisioned. It's more of an off-white color. The length of the USB cable is probably considered "normal" but in my case, it barely reaches because I have a very wide desk and my case is on the floor at the end of the desk. The keyboard I was using previously had a 6 foot USB cable which is probably more the exception than the rule but cable length is something to keep in mind. The USB cable is detachable, though, so I guess it you could just buy a longer cable and solve the problem.


----------



## Scrappy

@Tator or Chunky, any ETA on those black on black keycaps coming back in stock?


----------



## 161029

I'm wondering if I should get this or get a Das and mod it (give it a matte finish. Deciding between sanding and a matte spray paint. Only the glossy part. Not the keys). Opinions? I know Scrappy wants me to.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I'm wondering if I should get this or get a Das and mod it (give it a matte finish. Deciding between sanding and a matte spray paint. Only the glossy part. Not the keys). Opinions? I know Scrappy wants me to.










You won't be let down either way, I prefer the Ducky not a fan of the Das glossy finish.


----------



## 161029

Just asked SteelSeries to see if they could send me a 7G with brown switches. I just like the 7G for some reason.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Anywhere we can learn about the DK9000, DK9008, & DK9008-G2?


Try here and click on each one for spec, info, description, etc. It isn't perfect but it's a start.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Try here and click on each one for spec, info, description, etc. It isn't perfect but it's a start.










Thank you. It's an excellent start. And I can see that these are not the backlit keyboards.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Thank you. It's an excellent start. And I can see that these are not the backlit keyboards.


Those are the "Shine" model and aren't out yet as far as I know.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Thank you. It's an excellent start. And I can see that these are not the backlit keyboards.


You're welcome and I don't believe the backlit model has been officially announced yet. Those pictures you saw are the upcoming products.

Also if you can read Chinese, might wanna add Ducky Keyboard to your Facebook's friend list.


----------



## ehume

Hmm. That Duckychannel site also features das keyboards.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Hmm. That Duckychannel site also features das keyboards.


They're reseller.


----------



## Segovax

I bought one the first week of release and some of my keys have started to wear already in just a few months of average use.

Pretty disappointing. I bought the OCN edition MX-Browns with PBT keycaps.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


I bought one the first week of release and some of my keys have started to wear already.

Pretty disappointing. I bought the OCN edition MX-Browns with PBT keycaps.


Shine wear or loose white in the letters wear?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Shine wear or loose white in the letters wear?


Letters wear, no shine wear to speak of really.

On a lot of the keys actually. I think I am going to try to get it replaced or refunded. I will take pictures it's kind of ridiculous, especially since I work out of town almost 6 days a week starting in April so it really only got a couple months of consistent use. That's pretty bad. I have had much cheaper keyboards last 100 times longer.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;13733638*
> Letters wear, no shine wear to speak of really.
> 
> On a lot of the keys actually.


They are laser engraved and filled with paint, sadly paint isn't the most resilient but even after the paint is gone it will be black on black and look sooo much cooler.


----------



## 161029

I thought our staff would ask them to use double shot injection caps.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmt22033;13731473*
> It did have the lavendar WASD keys, 2 red Ducky name and Ducky logo keys and a key puller. I'm not sure but I'm guessing that these "extra" keys are ABS even though the rest of the keys are PBT.


Yes, those extra keycaps are ABS and pad printed. I'm glad to hear you liked the board though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13731254*
> Anywhere we can learn about the DK9000, DK9008, & DK9008-G2?


For a quick run-down:

DK9000 = DK9008 without the media keys, office keys, or swappable keys. It also has the traditional Num/Caps/Scroll Lock LEDs above the num pad.

DK9008-G2 is the same as the DK9008 in feature, but it offers NKRO over USB. It also has a dual layer PCB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13731557*
> @Tator or Chunky, any ETA on those black on black keycaps coming back in stock?


I'm talking with Ducky right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13731623*
> I'm wondering if I should get this or get a Das and mod it (give it a matte finish. Deciding between sanding and a matte spray paint. Only the glossy part. Not the keys). Opinions? I know Scrappy wants me to.


I would go with the Ducky, purely based on a features basis. You also end up with a cheaper board when it comes to the Ducky as it's only $110 + S&H. That's the ABS model vs ABS model (as Das uses the same ABS keycaps.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13732203*
> Thank you. It's an excellent start. And I can see that these are not the backlit keyboards.


That's the DK9008-Shine. Not out yet and just announced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13732291*
> Hmm. That Duckychannel site also features das keyboards.


They resell products from computer cases, to Das & Realforce keyboards, to monitors.

Ducky's only products are Power Supplies and Keyboards. PSU's are Seasonic S12II Bronze units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;13733638*
> Letters wear, no shine wear to speak of really.
> 
> On a lot of the keys actually. I think I am going to try to get it replaced or refunded. I will take pictures it's kind of ridiculous, especially since I work out of town almost 6 days a week starting in April so it really only got a couple months of consistent use. That's pretty bad. I have had much cheaper keyboards last 100 times longer.


Please PM me pictures so I can look into this.


----------



## ohlikesam

Hmm.... I bought the keyboard on Wednesday and I was just wondering how long does it take to get to CA? Thanks.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13736090*
> Please PM me pictures so I can look into this.


Tator, I have a board from the first batch and the letters are really wearing on mine too and I don't really do that much typing. =\


----------



## 161029

Thanks Tator Tot. The mod would have been exciting though. I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## farkle0079

Quote:


> Hmm.... I bought the keyboard on Wednesday and I was just wondering how long does it take to get to CA? Thanks.


Mine is going to take 9 days. I ordered one on 5/26 and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Mine didn't ship out till 5/31 though...


----------



## ohlikesam

Ah, nice. When did they send you the shipping information. I didn't make an account there when I bought it so I can't check by website.


----------



## reaper~

^ FWIW, I ordered a set of keycaps on the 29th of last month and according to tracking at FedEx, it didn't get picked up until the 31st. Now it's showing the delivery date is tomorrow (June 4) and that's from Saline, MI to L.A.


----------



## farkle0079

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohlikesam;13745397*
> Ah, nice. When did they send you the shipping information. I didn't make an account there when I bought it so I can't check by website.


I got it when they made the shipping label on the 29th, but it didnt actually get picked up till the 31st.


----------



## jgweb2000

Got my 9008G2 (brown) two days ago. So far I like it a lot more than my razer blackwidow ultimate. The browns feel a lot more comfy and less sharp than the blues, I like it.

Thanks OCN, Ducky and TankGuys. I really appreciate you getting me an awesome Ducky board (OCN branded makes it soo much better) that I otherwise wouldn't have been able to order or even cared about for that matter. When I was shopping for a mech initially I was stuck between a filco and the blackwidow, I had never heard of Ducky.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13744312*
> Tator, I have a board from the first batch and the letters are really wearing on mine too and I don't really do that much typing. =\


Please shoot me a PM with pictures.


----------



## Scrappy

Tator the paint is wearing off on my gentle typhoon.

Too soon?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13747466*
> Tator the paint is wearing off on my gentle typhoon.
> 
> Too soon?


Dealwithit.png


----------



## acttwo

I placed an order for Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 - ABS, Blue on 6/2 and the money has gone through and everything. About how long do I have to wait until they ship it out?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acttwo;13748920*
> I placed an order for Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 - ABS, Blue on 6/2 and the money has gone through and everything. About how long do I have to wait until they ship it out?


Most likely won't ship out till Monday. It just depends when the shipping company (FedEx) picks up the package.

Normally if you place an order on a Thursday or Friday they won't pick it up till Monday.

Sometimes they will pick up on a Friday but the shipping won't happen (the box will sit in a warehouse) till monday. (Unless you pack for Weekened shipping.)


----------



## acttwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13749307*
> Most likely won't ship out till Monday. It just depends when the shipping company (FedEx) picks up the package.
> 
> Normally if you place an order on a Thursday or Friday they won't pick it up till Monday.
> 
> Sometimes they will pick up on a Friday but the shipping won't happen (the box will sit in a warehouse) till monday. (Unless you pack for Weekened shipping.)


Ok, thank you for the info


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acttwo;13749712*
> Ok, thank you for the info


No problem.


----------



## farkle0079

So my keyboard arrived today.

Wow this thing is TALL. I'm going to need to get a wrist rest or something.

I do wish the risers in the back were taller so that you could put the keyboard at more of an incline.


----------



## 161029

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## frizo

My Brown PBT keyboard arrived today as well. The "white" keys aren't white at all, more like an off white that resembles grey more than anything else.

The included USB cable is a bit on the short side if you have your computer tower a few feet away like I do. It likely won't be a problem for most, however.

Tank Guys' site mentioned a PS2 adapter but one didn't come with the keyboard. It isn't a huge issue for me, but I figured to let folks know in case others don't show up with the adapter as well.

Other than that the build quality appears to be very good and the keys are nice and responsive. This is my first mechanical keyboard and thus far it's living up to the hype these switches get.


----------



## justarealguy

Thanks for the feedback. I was interested in buying a brown. Care to take any pics of it?







.


----------



## frizo

Here's a couple I took. I should have cleaned off the keyboard after unboxing it since there's some dust and whatnot on the board that appears in the image that my camera picked up in the shots, but oh well.



http://imgur.com/D54Q8




http://imgur.com/7xJF6


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice pics. Now post them in Mech Keyboard Club so I can add you (link in my sig).


----------



## frizo

Thanks. Pics have been posted in the Keyboard club.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;13753664*
> Thanks. Pics have been posted in the Keyboard club.


Added.









Also I'd just received the keycaps set from Tankguys. Here are some pics (sorry about the quality, no natural light left):

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05594.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05599.jpg]

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05601.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05606.jpg]


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13754732*
> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'd just received the keycaps set from Tankguys. Here are some pics (sorry about the quality, no natural light left):
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05594.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05599.jpg]
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05601.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05606.jpg]










So you're the one who stole my keycaps


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13754732*
> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'd just received the keycaps set from Tankguys. Here are some pics (sorry about the quality, no natural light left):
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05594.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05599.jpg]
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05601.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05606.jpg]


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13754927*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the one who stole my keycaps


Nope, it wasn't me.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13754976*
> Nope, it wasn't me.










Stupid geek hack


----------



## InfiniteShift

Do you guys ship to Canada? =D


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteShift;13760442*
> Do you guys ship to Canada? =D


Yes, PM TankGuys for international shipping.


----------



## reaper~

Just put them on and they look great! Wish I'd bought another set since now they're sold out.

][/URL] ] [/URL] ][/URL]


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13761141*
> Just put them on and they look great! Wish I'd bought another set since now they're sold out.
> 
> [/URL]   [/URL]


Filco? You have a Filco? How is it?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Filco? You have a Filco? How is it?


I have most of them...







There are only a few left that I sought after. Personally, I think Filco has some of the best keyboards around (for Cherry MX switches). They're like Mercedes Benz of keyboards. lol

I'd highly recommend to anyone if they don't mind the price tag and have no need for backlight/LED.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I have most of them...







There are only a few left that I sought after. Personally, I think Filco has some of the best keyboards around (for Cherry MX switches). They're like Mercedes Benz of keyboards. lol

I'd highly recommend to anyone if they don't mind the price tag and have no need for backlight/LED.


If I'm going to spend bucks, I want the backlighting.

". . . for Cherry MX switches . . ." There are better switches?

BTW - does Filco have its own website?


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Just put them on and they look great! Wish I'd bought another set since now they're sold out.

][/URL] ] [/URL] ][/URL]


 Is there a board out there that comes like that out of the box? I love the look.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


". . . for Cherry MX switches . . ." There are better switches?

BTW - does Filco have its own website?


There are Topre switches, a varieties of ALPS type switches, buckling spring, etc. You should read that OCN Mech Keyboard Guide stickied on top in the keyboard section.

And here's the link to Diatec's site in English (they make Filco).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derp*


Is there a board out there that come like that out of the box? I love the look.


I thought OCN Ducky top-of-the-line is supposed to come like that out of the box.


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I thought OCN Ducky top of the line is supposed to come like that out of the box.










I only see the awful looking muddy white.


----------



## reaper~

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Derp*   I only see the awful looking muddy white.







  
Well, there are 2 that come to mind. Links are below and please mind the price tags.









http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...2&pid=pdkb400b

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...&pid=rf_se05c0

If you want something cheaper then try Filco Ninaja:

  Amazon.com: Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, USA Keyboard FKBN87M/EFB2: Electronics


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Well, there are 2 that come to mind. Links are below and please mind the price tags.









http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...2&pid=pdkb400b

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...&pid=rf_se05c0

If you want something cheaper then try Filco Ninaja:

Amazon.com: Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, USA Keyboard FKBN87M/EFB2: Electronics


Yeah, no way would I buy the first two. The ninja is an improvement but I like your filco with those new keycaps much better.


----------



## drwho9437

"All of the boards come with user-replaceable lavender WASD keys"

There appear to be 6 keys in the photos for:
DK 9008-CELLB

The two red ducky keys the WASD and what is the black key it isn't shown in the image with the keypuller.

What is the difference between

DK 9008-CELLB and DK 9008-G2, I just want another Cherry MX blue. Not in love with all the branding stuff. But it isn't worth another 35 dollars for keycaps...

To bad M10s aren't really available anymore.


----------



## Tator Tot

The extra black key is a normal ESC key. Instead of the Flame key.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13747442*
> Please shoot me a PM with pictures.


I haven't forgotten. =\ It's just hard to get a shot of it. No big deal I guess.


----------



## Kyaw

I've just signed up to ask a question about these keyboards.









Has anyone from UK bought these?
If so, how much import tax is expected to be paid?

Really interested in the keyboards. Well, either this or Filco.
I need a new keyboard since my current one has missing characters and the membrane is getting unresponsive at times.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13768980*
> I haven't forgotten. =\ It's just hard to get a shot of it. No big deal I guess.


Definitely not trying to get a white on black board now with these issues going around...

My BlackWidow has seen constant use since they were released and those keys haven't worn at all.

I hope OCN can get Ducky straightened out soon! I want a new keyboard!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Definitely not trying to get a white on black board now with these issues going around...

My BlackWidow has seen constant use since they were released and those keys haven't worn at all.

I hope OCN can get Ducky straightened out soon! I want a new keyboard!


The normal ABS Keyboard won't have an issue and the only difference right now is the keycaps.

All keykaps will show wear over time, the Razer Keycaps have a coating on them (rubbery-ish) that's supposed to make them last longer (IE: it's an extra layer between your fingers and the plastic so it takes the plastic longer to get that shine to it.)


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyaw*


I've just signed up to ask a question about these keyboards.









Has anyone from UK bought these?
If so, how much import tax is expected to be paid?

Really interested in the keyboards. Well, either this or Filco.
I need a new keyboard since my current one has missing characters and the membrane is getting unresponsive at times.


Stick around some we can always use new members.
As far as the import tax, Tankguys does not have that option listed on their website and if you wanted one you would probably have to email them directly (they're not that big so you shouldn't have to wait that long for a response).

2nd part, Filco is probably your best bet, there is even a major resale store in the UK.
http://www.keyboardco.com/

The OCN Duckys are nice but after import they will probably be more expensive than a Filco and most people here agree that Filco is the best you can get with Cherry switches.


----------



## Kyaw

I really like the keys for the $140 model, can you get the same keys for the Filco keyboards?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyaw*


I really like the keys for the $140 model, can you get the same keys for the Filco keyboards?


You can from tank guys (going to get expensive with shipping) those keycaps will fit a Filco.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyaw*


I really like the keys for the $140 model, can you get the same keys for the Filco keyboards?


If you buy a keycap set.

We have white-on-black keycap sets still up for sale (they'll work.) You can also order them from China/Taiwan on sites like Army Group & TaoBao


----------



## Scrappy

Tator you need to get those black on black back in stock!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Tator you need to get those black on black back in stock!!!


You can only order so much, so fast man.


----------



## reaper~

^ Just fax Ducky in Taiwan and they'll FedEx you a new batch tomorrow. lol


----------



## tase

Just received my Ducky PTB... Ordered browns... got blacks... bummed out


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tase*


Just received my Ducky PTB... Ordered browns... got blacks... bummed out










I hope you're getting that fixed.


----------



## tase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13803414*
> I hope you're getting that fixed.


I don't know how Tank Guys works, but I can't see any way of getting it fixed without me paying import fees two-way again, which is like 25$ each. Ordered from Canada.


----------



## Tatakai All

Just got my Ducky (ABS Browns) in today and I'm totally stoked! This board is awesome! Was gonna go with the PBT caps but something about it not coming with the wrist rest stopped me from otherwise. This is my first mech board and I'm loving it! Thanks OCN and Tankguys!

While my sister was visting she secretly nabbed my only two cam's. Now I'm forced to take pics with my crappy iphone which is only a 3G and not even a 3GS. I have half the mind not to post these pics, but I'm so excited that I can't refuse. Again, I apologize for the horrendous quality of these photo's, but I post it with pride.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;13803869*
> I don't know how Tank Guys works, but I can't see any way of getting it fixed without me paying import fees two-way again, which is like 25$ each. Ordered from Canada.


If they sent you the wrong thing they should be paying all shipping to get it fixed.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;13803869*
> I don't know how Tank Guys works, but I can't see any way of getting it fixed without me paying import fees two-way again, which is like 25$ each. Ordered from Canada.


I had something similar happen to me. On 6/1 I placed an order. Later that same day I received a e-mail shipping confirmation with a tracking number. I choose 2 day shipping and was supposed to receive it on the 3rd.

When I have items inbound I like to check my tracking numbers constantly. It's a habit I have, I like to build anticipatory hype. It just makes unboxing *so* much more better! Well, during the constant checking I found out that the tracking number had no "in transit" package connected to it. In fact, it didn't have any package associated with it at all.

On 6/2 I contacted Fedex and was told that they had not received the physical package, they were only notified of it. I then contacted Tankguys via e-mail and waited for a reply. They contacted me pretty quickly and notified me of what had happened. It seems there were a couple of mistakes; first my order was labeled with the wrong kind of shipping and second it was missed and wasn't even picked up by Fedex. Tankguys then refunded and covered my shipping costs and sent my order out on Monday. Now here I am today (Wednesday) with my Ducky and very impressed with the manner in which this hiccup was handled and resolved by the awesome personnel at Tankguys.

Long story short, contact them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;13803111*
> Just received my Ducky PTB... Ordered browns... got blacks... bummed out


Send TankGuys a PM on the forum or an email and make sure to check your receipt.


----------



## jgweb2000

Ive had my PBT 9008g2 brown for just about a week, and I can already see the C key paint wearing off a little. I ordered this board thinking I was getting black on black, which turned out to not be true but I was okay with it. Now that the white paint is coming off I am sort of disappointed.

Are we going to be getting black keycaps for the 9008G2 board? I don't really want to RMA my board since I don't want to switch back to my alternative for 2 weeks for round trip shipping, but I think that some sort of discount on keycaps that don't start to wear after a week would be quite nice.

Jgweb2000


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;13813483*
> Ive had my PBT 9008g2 brown for just about a week, and I can already see the C key paint wearing off a little. I ordered this board thinking I was getting black on black, which turned out to not be true but I was okay with it. Now that the white paint is coming off I am sort of disappointed.
> 
> Are we going to be getting black keycaps for the 9008G2 board? I don't really want to RMA my board since I don't want to switch back to my alternative for 2 weeks for round trip shipping, but I think that some sort of discount on keycaps that don't start to wear after a week would be quite nice.
> 
> Jgweb2000


I'm talking with Ducky about the wear issues.

Please send me a PM with a photo if you will so I can document it.

We're working on getting Black on Black keycaps.


----------



## justarealguy

So is there some defect with these boards? It doesn't seem to be looking well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13815969*
> So is there some defect with these boards? It doesn't seem to be looking well.


That's what I am trying to figure out.

Electronically they are sound, but the infill in the keycaps seems to be wearing out quicker than it should.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000;13813483*
> Ive had my PBT 9008g2 brown for just about a week, and I can already see the C key paint wearing off a little. I ordered this board thinking I was getting black on black, which turned out to not be true but I was okay with it. Now that the white paint is coming off I am sort of disappointed.
> 
> Are we going to be getting black keycaps for the 9008G2 board? I don't really want to RMA my board since I don't want to switch back to my alternative for 2 weeks for round trip shipping, but I think that some sort of discount on keycaps that don't start to wear after a week would be quite nice.
> 
> Jgweb2000


Figure out a chemical bath that kills paint but not plastic and you can get rid of the white infill all together and have your black on black.


----------



## Tangeuray

Just paid for a..

Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 - ABS, Brown

My brother and I game a lot and we had just bought a Razer Blackwidow as our first modern mechanical KB a week ago($80). My brother does fine with it and I love the key play but the macro buttons get in the way of how I like to feel a KB. I knew I needed a standard format keyboard and after much research I knew I wanted brown switches. Never been more excited for a KB ever before. BTW I play FPS mostly whereas my bro is a MMO/RTS guy. Almost went with a Das Keyboard but I do not like the gloss finish like this Blackwidow I am typing on. Filco was another option @ amazon I veto'd on price.

PS- I would suggest Ducky sells his talents to companies emerging into the market such as Asus or Apple and thats just the A's...GL all and thanks for all the info on mechanical KB's.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tangeuray*


PS- I would suggest Ducky sells his talents to companies emerging into the market such as Asus or Apple and thats just the A's...GL all and thanks for all the info on mechanical KB's.


----------



## tase

Probably thinks Ducky is one person making keyboards...


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tase;13803869*
> I don't know how Tank Guys works, but I can't see any way of getting it fixed without me paying import fees two-way again, which is like 25$ each. Ordered from Canada.


Oh don't worry, I'll cover that. My mistake, my cost


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;13847733*
> Oh don't worry, I'll cover that. My mistake, my cost


that my friends is SERVICE!


----------



## justarealguy

TG FTW!

(random text here to avoid allcaps filter)


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I have a simple question. Is there currently an issue with premature fading of keycaps on the Ducky keyboards? I read this on another thread. I am debating keyboards at the moment and want to make sure that is not an issue for the very recent keyboards.

Also, is it easy to get other kinds of caps like you can for Filco (ex. different kinds of keys or personalized WASD, etc.). And how do those costs compare? Lastly, Filco seems to get shiny keys in a short amount of time. I am looking for a keyboard that withstands this for quite a while. How are the Ducky keyboards regarding this? Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime;13849801*
> I have a simple question. Is there currently an issue with premature fading of keycaps on the Ducky keyboards? I read this on another thread. I am debating keyboards at the moment and want to make sure that is not an issue for the very recent keyboards.
> 
> Also, is it easy to get other kinds of caps like you can for Filco (ex. different kinds of keys or personalized WASD, etc.). And how do those costs compare? Lastly, Filco seems to get shiny keys in a short amount of time. I am looking for a keyboard that withstands this for quite a while. How are the Ducky keyboards regarding this? Thanks.


The ABS Keycaps offered by Ducky and Filco are of the same quality.

The Filco Keycaps get shiny-er/look worse in a shorter period of time because of a special "UV Coating" they put on them which is supposed to protect them or something.

Either way, it just doesn't work.

All keycaps fade over time; right now I"m trying to figure out if the issue with the PBT (not the ABS keycaps) letters fading is due to a bad dye used, or any other defects in manufacturing.


----------



## terchie

A few things I'm disappointed about the PBT 9008 G2.
(1)
Another vote here for the infill wearing out (PBT keys). I've had my keyboard for ~1.5 weeks. I can see the infill wearing out on a few keys already. It's not terrible, but it will be if this rate of decay keeps up. This is one reason why I wanted no-infills.

(2)
My keycap remover broke after removing 2 keys. Probably just bad luck.

(3)
No USB to PS/2 adapter? The TG website says it should come with one.

(4)
Not a big deal, but I was expecting a wrist-wrest. A few people here said it came with one, but officially TG never stated this.

That said, I'm happy about the quality of the keyboard (minus the infill problems). I hope (1) and (2) can be resolved. (3) and (4) are no biggie.


----------



## justarealguy

The first batch of PBT boards came with a wristrest. I don't think anyone was promised one after that.


----------



## terchie

I was under the impression that the PBT boards do come with a wrist wrest until another member clarified it with TankGuys.
http://www.overclock.net/13626087-post1220.html
http://www.overclock.net/13706870-post1364.html


----------



## justarealguy

I stand corrected







.

TG never promised them though, Tator thought they should have them







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terchie;13857458*
> A few things I'm disappointed about the PBT 9008 G2.
> (1)
> Another vote here for the infill wearing out (PBT keys). I've had my keyboard for ~1.5 weeks. I can see the infill wearing out on a few keys already. It's not terrible, but it will be if this rate of decay keeps up. This is one reason why I wanted no-infills.
> 
> (2)
> My keycap remover broke after removing 2 keys. Probably just bad luck.
> 
> (3)
> No USB to PS/2 adapter? The TG website says it should come with one.
> 
> (4)
> Not a big deal, but I was expecting a wrist-wrest. A few people here said it came with one, but officially TG never stated this.
> 
> That said, I'm happy about the quality of the keyboard (minus the infill problems). I hope (1) and (2) can be resolved. (3) and (4) are no biggie.


No USB to PS/2 adapter, I don't believe it will work with one (though don't quote me on that as I do not remember 100%)
Wrist wrests were not included with these.

Send me pics on the Keycaps, I need them for documenting purposes (to show Ducky) it'll also help me get you a replacement if they accept a manufacturing defect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13857673*
> I stand corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> TG never promised them though, Tator thought they should have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Chunky did, he also thought they came with black on black keycaps.

The confusion is because Ducky re-used the photos from the DK9108 on the webpage for the DK9008-G2.


----------



## amoebae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terchie;13857458*
> (2)
> My keycap remover broke after removing 2 keys. Probably just bad luck.


Not bad luck that type of keycap remover ducky provides is junk, I've had a couple like those break quickly. I've had much better luck with the metal wire type like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Generic-KEYCAP-PULLER/dp/B0036UQSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308035476&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: KEYCAP PULLER: Electronics[/URL]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13863768*
> No USB to PS/2 adapter, I don't believe it will work with one (though don't quote me on that as I do not remember 100%)


A USB to PS/2 adapter does work. I'm using a USB to PS/2 then a PS/2 to USB adapter to strip the USB NKRO so it'll work on a mac as a 6NKRO USB board.


----------



## terchie

Tator Tot, pics sent to your hotmail email. Thanks for documenting this.

amoebae, good to know. I did feel that the plastic puller was a bit flimsy.

Now, has anyone figured out how to strip the paint off? It'd be a nice DIY mod for those wanted no infills! I'm no chemist, so I have no idea what'll damage the PBT keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

terchie, thanks for sending the email. I thought I"d post and let you know I got it


----------



## needslipo

is there any way to remap the shortcut keys above the numpad on these keyboards? the latest sharpkeys isn't recognizing those keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *needslipo*


is there any way to remap the shortcut keys above the numpad on these keyboards? the latest sharpkeys isn't recognizing those keys.


I haven't tried, but give AutoHotKey a go and see if that works. Might just be a thing with Sharpkeys (I know it has issues with the Eject button on my Matias)


----------



## needslipo

I couldn't really figure out autohotkey, but I found that if I plug in the keyboard via a ps/2 adapter, then sharpkeys works fine. I guess the scan codes are different via ps/2.

Successfully remapped the launch keys above the keypad to volume/media keys (since i hate using fn combos). Now I need to find replacement key caps to match the new mappings...


----------



## Tator Tot

That's most likely the case.

AutoHotKeys is a programing language almost, so it's a bit harder to use than Sharpkeys is.


----------



## flash392

Quote:



Originally Posted by *needslipo*


is there any way to remap the shortcut keys above the numpad on these keyboards? the latest sharpkeys isn't recognizing those keys.


I have successfully remapped the keys using microsoft's intellitype pro software. I believe you can even remap the volume up and down, etc. This is a link for the version for the natural ergonomic keyboard which is the version I used. I have the keyboard hooked up normally through USB.

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en...-keyboard-4000

I'm curious if anyone has been able to map the right click key that has been removed in lieu of the function key. I haven't looked at AutoHotKeys yet so that may be my only option.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Function Key on the Ducky's do not report to the OS so they cannot be remapped.


----------



## justarealguy

Are you at least getting anywhere with Ducky in terms of a representative who is looking in to the issue? Or are they giving you the runaround?

I really want to pull the trigger on one but I'd hate to have to send it back.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Are you at least getting anywhere with Ducky in terms of a representative who is looking in to the issue? Or are they giving you the runaround?

I really want to pull the trigger on one but I'd hate to have to send it back.


We're in the process of discussing multiple topics. Things do not happen instantly.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We're in the process of discussing multiple topics. Things do not happen instantly.


Oh no, I didn't mean to sound like I was impatient (well, I suppose I am but I didn't mean to sound like I was rushing you).

I just was wondering if they're actually cooperative







.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've confirmed our next shipment is gonna be:

DK-1008 MX-Blue, MX-Brown, & MX-Black models with ABS Keycaps

DK-1087 MX-Blue, MX-Brown, & MX-Black models with ABS Keycaps

DK-1087 MX-Black & MX Brown models with PBT Keycaps

DK-1008 MX-Red model (ABS Keycaps but it might be PBTs as well, I forgot to confirm.)

The DK1008 is a no-nonsense Mechanical keyboard; none of the extra features of the DK9008 or DK9008G2 models, but full sized with the num pad, a Calculator button, and Volume controls. It features an LED under the Caps and Scroll Lock keys to signify when they are on.
It uses a ISO Layout with a US QWERTY letter set.

The DK1087 is a 10keyless model of the DK1008 (IE: doesn't have a num-pad or extra media keys) which we will offer with ABS or PBT Keycaps. This keyboard does feature an LED in the Scroll Lock & Caps Locks keys to denote when they are active.
This is also the standard ANSI (US QWERTY) layout.

These will all be standard white lettering, black plastic keycaps.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13875914*
> The DK1087 is a 10keyless model of the DK1008 (IE: doesn't have a num-pad or extra media keys) which we will offer with ABS or PBT Keycaps. This keyboard does feature an LED in the Scroll Lock & Caps Locks keys to denote when they are active.


The DK1087 will have mixed switches, correct? The one I have now has both blue and brown switches on the same board.

Also if there isn't a bundle deal (w/ wristrest like on the first batch) and PBT black on black engraved offer then I may have to pass.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13876003*
> The DK1087 will have mixed switches, correct? The one I have now has both blue and brown switches on the same board.
> 
> Also if there isn't a bundle deal (w/ wristrest like on the first batch) and PBT black on black engraved offer then I may have to pass.


I'll have more to announce on that at a later date.

Right now the order is scheduled to ship out on June 22nd.


----------



## justarealguy

With the new shipment are we discontinuing the older models or is this going to be simply another ducky that's available to us?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13877014*
> With the new shipment are we discontinuing the older models or is this going to be simply another ducky that's available to us?


Also interested in this information.

I would really love to get an MX-Brown 9008G2 with PBT black-on-black keycaps.

I take it since these DK-1008's and 1087's are lower on the ladder in terms of features, the prices will be coming down as well?

Will we be getting any more black-on-black keycaps now that we are ordering the boards that they were intended for in the first place?


----------



## Willhemmens

Think I'l wait a little while before ordering mine.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Waiting on tenkeyless.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13877014*
> With the new shipment are we discontinuing the older models or is this going to be simply another ducky that's available to us?


No, the other models are here to stay as well, these are just more boards (that'll be less expensive) making them "more available" to a wider userbase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909;13879478*
> I take it since these DK-1008's and 1087's are lower on the ladder in terms of features, the prices will be coming down as well?


Yes, these will be our less expensive models.
No official price quotes yet, we're hammering those out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909;13879478*
> Will we be getting any more black-on-black keycaps now that we are ordering the boards that they were intended for in the first place?


Not in the next order, but yes we'll be getting more in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13879911*
> Waiting on tenkeyless.


Well they're in the next order.


----------



## Tatakai All

I got a question, how do use the functions on the function keys? Mute, volume control, play, stop etc. I got the 9008-G2.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

There is a FN key on the right side of the board between Win and CTRL.
I found it easier to use a program called autohotkey and use the left shift as a FN, that way I can use the media keys with one hand. It took a few hours to figure out how to use ahk though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13890788*
> I got a question, how do use the functions on the function keys? Mute, volume control, play, stop etc. I got the 9008-G2.


You hold down the FN Key, then press the corresponding key for the action you want.


----------



## Tangeuray

Just got my DK9008G2-B but my Windows XP does not recognize the USB device...any suggestions? Same with my Vista machine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangeuray;13900053*
> Just got my DK9008G2-B but my Windows XP does not recognize the USB device...any suggestions? Same with my Vista machine.


Have you tried to delete the USB Driver and re-install it?

If that doesn't work. Then contact [email protected] and ask for Alex.

Let them know that you've got an Overclock.net edition of the DK9008-G2 (with your switch type) and tell them that the device is not recognized by either of your machines.


----------



## Tangeuray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13900189*
> Have you tried to delete the USB Driver and re-install it?
> 
> If that doesn't work. Then contact [email protected] and ask for Alex.
> 
> Let them know that you've got an Overclock.net edition of the DK9008-G2 (with your switch type) and tell them that the device is not recognized by either of your machines.


Windows is unable to find a driver to install in the first place....unknown device.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangeuray;13900270*
> Windows is unable to find a driver to install in the first place....unknown device.


Well do the keyboard work or is it just giving you that error?


----------



## Tangeuray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13900613*
> Well do the keyboard work or is it just giving you that error?


Nothing works..no keys or even light on caps lock...

also unable to email the link you gave...
Quote:


> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Technical details of permanent failure:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangeuray;13900700*
> Nothing works..no keys or even light on caps lock...
> 
> also unable to email the link you gave...


Then use the email and setup an RMA.

They should get it replaced ASAP. If there are any problems, please shoot me a PM on the forums.


----------



## wompwomp

Any idea when the PBT black keycaps no fill will be restocking?

Ugh I knew I should have bought a set.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Any idea when the PBT black keycaps no fill will be restocking?

Ugh I knew I should have bought a set.


As soon as possible. No official ETA yet.


----------



## MongooseDog

Are the letters on the PBT caps laser etched on?


----------



## justarealguy

Any comment from Ducky on the whole wear issue?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MongooseDog*


Are the letters on the PBT caps laser etched on?


Yes.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Any comment from Ducky on the whole wear issue?


Yes, though I'm getting a board to personally abuse (since mine was from last round which had no issues) to see if those cases were isolated incidents or actual issues with manufacturing.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13962657*
> Yes, though I'm getting a board to personally abuse (since mine was from last round which had no issues) to see if those cases were isolated incidents or actual issues with manufacturing.


You should, uhh, send that baby my way and such so I'll test it out.










Nah though, can't wait till this gets sorted. I'm dead set on a PBT ducky


----------



## MongooseDog

Placed an order last night, this should be good.


----------



## Tatakai All

Oh it should be, I received my 9008-G2 brown a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love it! As for the PBT wearing problem I can't comment on that because I have the ABS caps and so far everything's fine and still looking super nice! I am planning on getting some black PBT caps when they're back in stock just to have for back up and to make this awesome keyboard shine with win.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14007948*
> Oh it should be, I received my 9008-G2 brown a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love it! As for the PBT wearing problem I can't comment on that because I have the ABS caps and so far everything's fine and still looking super nice! I am planning on getting some black PBT caps when they're back in stock just to have for back up and to make this awesome keyboard shine with win.


To my knowledge, the black on black PBT caps are for the 1008 boards, not the 9008G2, so they will not be a perfect match for your board.

Tator doesn't know if we will ever be getting and black on black PBT caps for the 9008's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


To my knowledge, the black on black PBT caps are for the 1008 boards, not the 9008G2, so they will not be a perfect match for your board.

Tator doesn't know if we will ever be getting and black on black PBT caps for the 9008's.


I updated a bit ago saying we are working on getting Black on Black caps for the DK9008/DK9008-G2 keyboards.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I updated a bit ago saying we are working on getting Black on Black caps for the DK9008/DK9008-G2 keyboards.


Ah! That's great! Thanks for the update


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I updated a bit ago saying we are working on getting Black on Black caps for the DK9008/DK9008-G2 keyboards.


That would be great... Did you get my PM regarding the degradation of the white on my keycaps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgweb2000*


That would be great... Did you get my PM regarding the degradation of the white on my keycaps?


Yeah.

I just haven't responded yet, but I will.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah.

I just haven't responded yet, but I will.


Thanks!


----------



## el gappo

Ducky wins.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14032615*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky wins.


Now THAT is just Ducky.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## azeotropes

So I placed an order with Tankguys but did not make an account (and thus in the dark). How long does it take for them to ship? It says it'll send an email when it does ship, but could it be sent already? ... Blah. going stupid over waiting. Not knowing is sad.

Placed order sunday. What times do Tankguys usually ship?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azeotropes;14037778*
> So I placed an order with Tankguys but did not make an account (and thus in the dark). How long does it take for them to ship? It says it'll send an email when it does ship, but could it be sent already? ... Blah. going stupid over waiting. Not knowing is sad.
> 
> Placed order sunday. What times do Tankguys usually ship?


They normally ship out on Monday or Tuesday.

You can send them a PM on the forums or an email to [email protected] to discuss any delays with them.


----------



## azeotropes

Yes! It shipped. Finally. Looking forward to it. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azeotropes;14040720*
> Yes! It shipped. Finally. Looking forward to it. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


I'm sure you'll like it. Just be sure to withhold any negative judgement until a few weeks after you start using it. Many people try them and then form an opinion right away and since it can feel a bit different than a rubber dome board, they don't like it. After a few weeks, however, typing on a rubber dome board will feel mushy and wrong.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azeotropes;14040720*
> Yes! It shipped. Finally. Looking forward to it. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


All I got to say is that I absolutely love mine!

On a totally different note, does anyone know where I can get different color PBT caps for my Ducky 9008-G2?


----------



## jgweb2000

Will the next shipment include actual keycap replacement sets for the 9008-g2 (LED window keys too)?


----------



## Tatakai All

Hmmm, do want to know too.


----------



## Tator Tot

We will be getting some, but not in the next shipment as it went out too fast.


----------



## HobieCat

I received my OCN Ducky yesterday and I love it!


----------



## Tatakai All

I know how you feel I got mine a few weeks ago and I'm loving it even more!


----------



## Gr1gr0th

I've been lurking this forum and Geekhack to help me decide on my first

mechanical keyboard purchase. Well this thread has helped a lot and I went

ahead and decided on this keyboard thanks guys. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gr1gr0th*


I've been lurking this forum and Geekhack to help me decide on my first

mechanical keyboard purchase. Well this thread has helped a lot and I went

ahead and decided on this keyboard thanks guys. Can't wait for it to arrive.














































Good keyboard, great price, awesome features... I was sold right there.

Then... add the community support for the keyboard...


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgweb2000*


Then... add the community support for the keyboard...










Priceless


----------



## MongooseDog

I'm typing this from my new keyboard and am enjoying it thus far. My only gripe is that the PBT key set does not come with a set for the four keys above the number pad.


----------



## teknikal one

Just placed my order a little bit ago. Been in need of a new keyboard for a while and being that I'm a fast typer to begin with, it'll be nice to get on a mechanical again. Haven't typed on one in probably 10 years so I'm pretty excited. It was down to this one and das keyboard but I didn't really want the glossy finish from das keyboard.


----------



## MongooseDog

.................................................. ...................

please delete


----------



## azeotropes

So I tried my ducky 9008-g2 on my Linux system and for some weird reason the combination of

ctrl + alt + f1, f7, or f(all) doesnt seem to work. (used to switch terminal screens)

I tried on my regular membrane keyboard and it seems to work.

So my question is this, does the Ducky 9008-G2 support PS2?

I'm just going to try to see if the Ducky on PS2 would be able to input these combinations.

Also, do the Media Keys on PS2 also work?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azeotropes*


So I tried my ducky 9008-g2 on my Linux system and for some weird reason the combination of

ctrl + alt + f1, f7, or f(all) doesnt seem to work. (used to switch terminal screens)

I tried on my regular membrane keyboard and it seems to work.

So my question is this, does the Ducky 9008-G2 support PS2?

I'm just going to try to see if the Ducky on PS2 would be able to input these combinations.

Also, do the Media Keys on PS2 also work?


Anything F1-F12 works for me, with any combination of ctrl, alt and shift, even on Linux.

PS2 works for me with these boards, but I have keyboards from the first batch, even though I do believe that they are 9008-G2's

And yes the media keys work.


----------



## azeotropes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Anything F1-F12 works for me, with any combination of ctrl, alt and shift, even on Linux.

PS2 works for me with these boards, but I have keyboards from the first batch, even though I do believe that they are 9008-G2's

And yes the media keys work.


Are you sure you dont have a Generation 1 DK-9008?

I feel like the NKRO over USB is causing these issues...
A friend also has a linux box. I tried the same combinations (Ctrl + Alt + F1, and Ctrl + Alt + F7) on his linux box and I get nothing. The same input on his keyboard, the Razer Blackwidow, would initiate the terminal screen switch...

Things like Alt + F2, and Alt + F4 do work... and individual Fx Keys, but not Ctrl + Alt + F1-12...

Anyhow. I'll try with PS2 as soon as I get that adapter and update...

But right now... kind of disappointed that this key combination doesn't work.

----

Fully updated my ArchLinux box. Key combination still doesn't work.


----------



## Tator Tot

Linux & Mac OSX have issues with the controllers on these boards, and the way they implement NKRO. A normal NKRO board wouldn't have these issues, but is limited to PS/2 only having full NKRO.

This post may be able to fix the issue for you.

GonX has a DK9008 original, not a G2.


----------



## tankguys

FYI guys.. this week is my annual vacation, and I take the site down while I'm gone (for a few reasons). So no new orders until next Saturday, perhaps Sunday if I'm too tired when I get home on Saturday









Any orders already placed have been processed, and will ship Monday!


----------



## Theory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*











Ducky wins.


I would Duck that!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azeotropes*


Are you sure you dont have a Generation 1 DK-9008?

I feel like the NKRO over USB is causing these issues...
A friend also has a linux box. I tried the same combinations (Ctrl + Alt + F1, and Ctrl + Alt + F7) on his linux box and I get nothing. The same input on his keyboard, the Razer Blackwidow, would initiate the terminal screen switch...

Things like Alt + F2, and Alt + F4 do work... and individual Fx Keys, but not Ctrl + Alt + F1-12...

Anyhow. I'll try with PS2 as soon as I get that adapter and update...

But right now... kind of disappointed that this key combination doesn't work.

----

Fully updated my ArchLinux box. Key combination still doesn't work.


Yep, sorry. It's the first gen DK-9008


----------



## W4LNUT5

tankguys.com is not working for me. As a result none of the links in the OP also..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;14157767*
> tankguys.com is not working for me. As a result none of the links in the OP also..


Read back 3 posts, the site is down for the week as Tankguys is on vacation.


----------



## willis888

I've been looking all over for these, and am so happy to have found this link









Expect an order sometime that rhymes with Noon.

Well, whenever tankguys gets home and fires up the website.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888;14166351*
> I've been looking all over for these, and am so happy to have found this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect an order sometime that rhymes with Noon.
> 
> Well, whenever tankguys gets home and fires up the website.


That should be next Sunday.


----------



## rush2049

Oh? the site is down for the week, oh well....

geuss that means the keyboard I won won't be shipped till next week or so.....

I can't wait to get my hands on this thing, I have been looking at my old IBM model M and remembering why I loved it so much till the enter key started sticking.


----------



## wompwomp

I was wondering if you guys will ever be stocking tenkeyless duckys. Preferably in white with red switches rofl.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14186852*
> I was wondering if you guys will ever be stocking tenkeyless duckys. Preferably in white with red switches rofl.


The white casing versions were limited edition, but not impossible for us to consider.

The Tenkeyless order has already shipped out from Taiwan though and is on it's way to the states. So yes, we will be stocking that model









We'll have them with Black, Blue, and Brown switches.

We'll also have an MX-Red board.

We'll also be doing interest studies for other switch types.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14187098*
> The white casing versions were limited edition, but not impossible for us to consider.
> 
> The Tenkeyless order has already shipped out from Taiwan though and is on it's way to the states. So yes, we will be stocking that model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have them with Black, Blue, and Brown switches.
> 
> We'll also have an MX-Red board.
> 
> We'll also be doing interest studies for other switch types.


Looking forward to those tenkeyless


----------



## MongooseDog

I have a problem with the extremely short length of the keyboard's cable. Does anyone know where I can get a longer one?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MongooseDog*


I have a problem with the extremely short length of the keyboard's cable. Does anyone know where I can get a longer one?


I'd suggest just getting a cable extension.


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14187098*
> The white casing versions were limited edition, but not impossible for us to consider.
> 
> The Tenkeyless order has already shipped out from Taiwan though and is on it's way to the states. So yes, we will be stocking that model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have them with Black, Blue, and Brown switches.
> 
> We'll also have an MX-Red board.
> 
> We'll also be doing interest studies for other switch types.


Which MX-red board will you guys have?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14198880*
> Which MX-red board will you guys have?


The DK-1008 for now, with more options in the future.

EDIT: If you are wondering; the 4 extra keys are Calculator, Mute Volume, Volume Up, Volume Down.
Unlike in the photo, it will have the same Overclock.net branding as the other boards. Just to clarify.


----------



## Gr1gr0th

Well my order arrived yesterday, loving it so far


----------



## teknikal one

I got my Ducky/Overclock.net keyboard on Tuesday!







Really happy with it so far. I was really surprised how much weight the keyboard has. Definitely feels like it'll last for years.

One thing I'm curious about, is if every key is the same type of switch or if slightly different ones are used for some keys. I noticed the space bar and other longer keys like shift, backspace, enter, and the numpad's plus and enter keys seems a little less clicky. I've yet to pull the keys off to verify but maybe it's just because of the guide bars that longer keys use.

If this has been covered, my apologies. I only read the first 10 pages as reading 150+ seemed a bit extreme just for something I'm curious about.









And here's a quick pic of it when I had it at work. Keys lit up just to show(hopefully pic isn't too big).


----------



## justarealguy

That looks like such a pretty keyboard. I've been holding out with this whole PBT issue but still, I want one now







.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


That looks like such a pretty keyboard. I've been holding out with this whole PBT issue but still, I want one now







.


I realize that you guys are busy... I run a few communities of my own, but I would like some sort of update on the progress of these PBT problems. The wear on my C and V keys has progressed a bit since I sent the picture to Tater via private message.

Just would like some sort of status update... not a huge deal but its been a week or so.

Thanks guys,
Jgweb2000


----------



## justarealguy

I'm with you buddy. I'd like to know what's up as well







.


----------



## csm725

Post made no sense out of context. Removed.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've requested a board to do some testing on to see if the issues with Keycaps are wide spread or just a few lemons.

So far; I'd say that some folks got lemons, but as soon as I can tell them when (As we're waiting on the parts with the next shipment to show up) we'll be issuing replacement keycaps.


----------



## justarealguy

Do we have an ETA for the next shipment?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Do we have an ETA for the next shipment?


Not yet.

As I said, it's already shipped out from Taiwan, so we're just waiting for it to show up stateside.

The shipments usually take about a month; so I could hazzard a guess of "The End of July" but that's a very rough ETA and even I wouldn't trust it right now.

Also, testing of my sample vs the number of boards sold; we've only have 5 users complain of lettering fading. Which is less than 2% of the boards sold.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


we've only have 5 users complain of lettering fading. Which is less than 2% of the boards sold.


What? Has this been mentioned earlier? I would've just bought one and then dealt with the replacement keycaps or something. I thought it was a much more widespread issue!

Thanks for the info though







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


What? Has this been mentioned earlier? I would've just bought one and then dealt with the replacement keycaps or something. I thought it was a much more widespread issue!

Thanks for the info though







.


This is the first time I've said anything about this particular issue besides "PM me" or "We're looking into it."

Obviously, it took a bit of time to analyze the whole scenario and identify whether or not this is something that's widespread or not.


----------



## teknikal one

Not to stir the pot but most people that get mechanical keyboards, I would think, are fairly proficient touch typers. So shouldn't faded letters not be an issue? Or is it just a thing of it not being aesthetically pleasing?

Heck, if there was a version that came with blank keys, I would've bought that just to be an elitist.







I thought the blank daskeyboard was pretty cool but knew that the quality of my ducky/ocn would be just as good for slightly less money so the decision was clear to support ocn.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teknikal one*


Not to stir the pot but most people that get mechanical keyboards, I would think, are fairly proficient touch typers. So shouldn't faded letters not be an issue? Or is it just a thing of it not being aesthetically pleasing?

Heck, if there was a version that came with blank keys, I would've bought that just to be an elitist.







I thought the blank daskeyboard was pretty cool but knew that the quality of my ducky/ocn would be just as good for slightly less money so the decision was clear to support ocn.










For most folks, it's based on looks. Though some are not great typists, they're just avid gamers who want a top shelf product that'll last awhile.


----------



## willis888

Over the last 5 years, I've spent about $100 on replacing broken membrane keyboards. I expect a mechanical keyboard will last a long time, and actually be cheaper in the long run, as well as being nicer to use.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willis888*


Over the last 5 years, I've spent about $100 on replacing broken membrane keyboards. I expect a mechanical keyboard will last a long time, and actually be cheaper in the long run, as well as being nicer to use.


They are and will be


----------



## tankguys

Site is back up, and the new keyboards should be in very soon - we're just sorting out customs clearance.


----------



## csm725

Hey TG! Thanks.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;14235795*
> Site is back up, and the new keyboards should be in very soon - we're just sorting out customs clearance.


Awesome! I'll be placing my order


----------



## willis888

I like the volume and calculator keys on the 1008 more than the browser, email, ?, and calculator keys on the 9008. What other differences are there between the two models?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888;14238442*
> I like the volume and calculator keys on the 1008 more than the browser, email, ?, and calculator keys on the 9008. What other differences are there between the two models?


They use different PCB's and a few differences under the hood.

The DK1008 is less expensive, compared to the DK9008, to manufacture as it doesn't have as many features but it is still a good keyboard.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14222375*
> I've requested a board to do some testing on to see if the issues with Keycaps are wide spread or just a few lemons.
> 
> So far; I'd say that some folks got lemons, but as soon as I can tell them when (As we're waiting on the parts with the next shipment to show up) we'll be issuing replacement keycaps.










Great to hear!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14223894*
> Not yet.
> 
> As I said, it's already shipped out from Taiwan, so we're just waiting for it to show up stateside.
> 
> The shipments usually take about a month; so I could hazzard a guess of "The End of July" but that's a very rough ETA and even I wouldn't trust it right now.
> 
> Also, testing of my sample vs the number of boards sold; we've only have 5 users complain of lettering fading. Which is less than 2% of the boards sold.


Good to know, I am very glad this is being taken care of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14224261*
> For most folks, it's based on looks. Though some are not great typists, they're just avid gamers who want a top shelf product that'll last awhile.


Exactly... In fact, I intended on getting blank keys eventually because they look pretty sick. If I pay for a top end keyboard I want it to at least look good for more than a month or so.

Thanks again for the update Tater,
Jgweb2000


----------



## bluephish

Can anyone provide a manifest for the incoming shipment from Ducky?

I'm specifically interested in purchasing a DK9008G2 with Cherry MX Blue switches and PBT Black on Black Keycaps. Unless this is coming in on the next order, I'll probably burn the extra cash to order the DK9008G2 - ABS, Blue and then order the black on black keycaps for 9008 sets if they can be brought in. Thoughts?


----------



## banes

DK 9008-G2 | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches) - ABS Keycaps

$110 + SH

Just bought this one and i was wondering it said *in stock.*

So this does mean it is going to arrive in like a week right?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banes;14246802*
> DK 9008-G2 | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches) - ABS Keycaps
> 
> $110 + SH
> 
> Just bought this one and i was wondering it said *in stock.*
> 
> So this does mean it is going to arrive in like a week right?


Correct.







Things listed on TankGuys' website as in stock are actually in our possession from previous shipments. Things listed as out of stock or not yet listed at all are what is coming soon, as soon as the freight clears customs.


----------



## banes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14247373*
> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things listed on TankGuys' website as in stock are actually in our possession from previous shipments. Things listed as out of stock or not yet listed at all are what is coming soon, as soon as the freight clears customs.


Thank you very much







. This is my first mechanical keyboard and i hope it is a very good buy, i also heard brown is good for first timers since it is a middle ground. All i do on my computer is play SC2 and i have been getting annoy at my keyboard for losing some games in sc since some keys i think i click them but no response.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

just bought the mx brown to replace my steelseries 6gv2... i hated that keyboard... wanted to love it, but just hated the blacks witches. i hope this ducky keyboard lives up to the hype!


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*


just bought the mx brown to replace my steelseries 6gv2... i hated that keyboard... wanted to love it, but just hated the blacks witches. i hope this ducky keyboard lives up to the hype!










I am still deciding which keyboard to get.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*









I am still deciding which keyboard to get.


so this is where you spend your time away from Astro deebs lol <3


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*


so this is where you spend your time away from Astro deebs lol <3


Yeah i am actually getting help with my build since ACID is banned lol.But yeah I spend sometime here getting all the help I can and deciding what to do.


----------



## Penguin81

teknikal, I noticed the same thing, so I pulled my keycaps to check. Only the space bar has a different switch, which is clear I believe.

I'm not sure why the other keys seem to feel 'heavier', but it seems only be the ones that are laterally stabilized. So while the shift feels different, the tab doesn't.

The Filco's I have don't have this problem and they use a different lateral bar, but I don't see why the Ducky implementation would cause any extra resistance or add perceived weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teknikal one;14220004*
> I got my Ducky/Overclock.net keyboard on Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy with it so far. I was really surprised how much weight the keyboard has. Definitely feels like it'll last for years.
> 
> One thing I'm curious about, is if every key is the same type of switch or if slightly different ones are used for some keys. I noticed the space bar and other longer keys like shift, backspace, enter, and the numpad's plus and enter keys seems a little less clicky. I've yet to pull the keys off to verify but maybe it's just because of the guide bars that longer keys use.
> 
> If this has been covered, my apologies. I only read the first 10 pages as reading 150+ seemed a bit extreme just for something I'm curious about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a quick pic of it when I had it at work. Keys lit up just to show(hopefully pic isn't too big).


----------



## CattleCorn

Seems like the Tankguys site is down...


----------



## Penguin81

Hey Tator Tot,

A few more questions on the incoming 1008s.

Any idea if the 1008s have mixed switches like the 9008?

Also, what kind of indicators do the caps lock, num lock, and scroll lock keys have? Are they leds like the 9008?

Thanks for any extra info you have. I bought a brown 9008, but think this may be a better fit for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14238580*
> They use different PCB's and a few differences under the hood.
> 
> The DK1008 is less expensive, compared to the DK9008, to manufacture as it doesn't have as many features but it is still a good keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14259748*
> Seems like the Tankguys site is down...


Their site is down, but I've sent them an email. It should be fixed soon enough.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penguin81;14259954*
> Hey Tator Tot,
> 
> A few more questions on the incoming 1008s.
> 
> Any idea if the 1008s have mixed switches like the 9008?
> 
> Also, what kind of indicators do the caps lock, num lock, and scroll lock keys have? Are they leds like the 9008?
> 
> Thanks for any extra info you have. I bought a brown 9008, but think this may be a better fit for me.


The Num/Caps/Scroll Lock keys have LED's in them; but they're at the top of the keys instead of the bottom.

The DK9008 should all be one switch type.

The DK1008 will be the same; though we could order mixed switches if we see a dmeand for it.

The DK1008 is full NKRO over PS/2 or 6+4 over USB; and has Volume Keys (Up/Down/Mute) as well as a key for the calculator.


----------



## bluephish

Hi Tator Tot,

Do you have info on the full list of what is coming in from Taiwan in the next shipment?

thanks,
blue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluephish;14246372*
> Can anyone provide a manifest for the incoming shipment from Ducky?
> 
> I'm specifically interested in purchasing a DK9008G2 with Cherry MX Blue switches and PBT Black on Black Keycaps. Unless this is coming in on the next order, I'll probably burn the extra cash to order the DK9008G2 - ABS, Blue and then order the black on black keycaps for 9008 sets if they can be brought in. Thoughts?


----------



## CattleCorn

Do these keyboards come with the red escape key and lavender WASD keys?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluephish*


Hi Tator Tot,

Do you have info on the full list of what is coming in from Taiwan in the next shipment?

thanks,
blue


The next shipment hasn't been decided yet; but if you're talking about the one in transit right now:

We have DK1087 & DK1008's coming in with MX-Black and MX-Brown switches.
We'll have a MX-Brown version with PBT Keycaps

We'll also have an MX-Red DK1008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markduch*


Do these keyboards come with the red escape key and lavender WASD keys?


Yes.


----------



## bluephish

awesome, thanks for the update. don't feel like waiting too long, so i'll buy now and hope the next order tankguy makes brings in some 9008 pbt keycaps!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The next shipment hasn't been decided yet; but if you're talking about the one in transit right now:

We have DK1087 & DK1008's coming in with MX-Black and MX-Brown switches.
We'll have a MX-Brown version with PBT Keycaps

We'll also have an MX-Red DK1008

Yes.


----------



## echO [W]

Do you guys know when you will get the black on black PBT keycaps in stock? I really want to get myself a set of those, and you guys are the most affordable.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echO [W];14266150*
> Do you guys know when you will get the black on black PBT keycaps in stock? I really want to get myself a set of those, and you guys are the most affordable.


I realize the great demand and we'll try our best to get them in stock with the next order we place.


----------



## kayoh

I'm not sure if this has been answered already or not, but I'm wondering when the next "restocking" date is for the PCB + Brown Switch Ducky

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kayoh*


I'm not sure if this has been answered already or not, but I'm wondering when the next "restocking" date is for the PCB + Brown Switch Ducky

Thanks


Do you mean PBT version?

If so, we don't have a solid ETA on the DK9008-G2 PBT re-stocking. Once I know, I'll let you guys know


----------



## kayoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Do you mean PBT version?

If so, we don't have a solid ETA on the DK9008-G2 PBT re-stocking. Once I know, I'll let you guys know










Apologies, I meant this guy:

DK 9008-G2 | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches) - PBT Keycaps


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14281187*
> Apologies, I meant this guy:
> 
> DK 9008-G2 | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches) - PBT Keycaps


Yeah, no official ETA yet.

The ABS Keycap model is still in stock. So you can pick that model up; in terms of feel there is very little difference.


----------



## tase

Has there been any update on the PBT switches getting rubbed off too fast ? My "A" key is almost gone.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tase*


Has there been any update on the PBT switches getting rubbed off too fast ? My "A" key is almost gone.


Did you ever send me a PM or Photos of it?

I've found that it's only effected a small number of boards. Less than 1% of all sold.

If you haven't, send me some photos and once we have the replacement keys in, I'll get you setup with a set so that you can put the new ones on your board.


----------



## shawnoen

Never had a mechanical keyboard before. Been using the Logitech Illuminated for several years and need something else. Like the Shine keyboard I've seen pictures of but need something asap.

Seems to be alot of options. Das, Steelseries, Filco, Ducky, Razer, etc...

Tried the Razer locally at Microcenter but didn't like the "click" or the shiny finish.

After a bit of reading, it seems the brown switches would be best for me I think.

Ideally would be to have them all here to compare but obviously that can't happen!

I think its either a Ducky 9008-G2 or Filco Majestouch.

What is best keyboard out there money no consideration? Want to get the best I can so I don't end up wasting even more buying multiple keyboards before finding the right one!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;14300740*
> Never had a mechanical keyboard before. Been using the Logitech Illuminated for several years and need something else. Like the Shine keyboard I've seen pictures of but need something asap.
> 
> Seems to be alot of options. Das, Steelseries, Filco, Ducky, Razer, etc...
> 
> Tried the Razer locally at Microcenter but didn't like the "click" or the shiny finish.
> 
> After a bit of reading, it seems the brown switches would be best for me I think.
> 
> Ideally would be to have them all here to compare but obviously that can't happen!
> 
> I think its either a Ducky 9008-G2 or Filco Majestouch.
> 
> What is best keyboard out there money no consideration? Want to get the best I can so I don't end up wasting even more buying multiple keyboards before finding the right one!


As far as build quality is concerned; Deck Keyboards are built like the biggest (ugliest) tanks on the market. They are great and I personally use one as my daily keyboard (because of the MX-Clear switches in it)

Though, Filco, Das, Ducky, & Leopold Keyboards are all close behind them and equal in quality.
It's more about finding what is the cheapest for you (price wise) and has the features you want.

OCN Will be looking to carry the shine, but it is currently an unreleased product and has no official ETA or Price that I can comment on.


----------



## shawnoen

Do you know if Deck keyboards are made in the USA?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


Do you know if Deck keyboards are made in the USA?


Says so on the packaging. What does it matter?


----------



## Intense

will there be more of the ocn duckys with brown switches and pbt caps , also what does the keyboard come with


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14318527*
> will there be more of the ocn duckys with brown switches and pbt caps , also what does the keyboard come with


Yes, of multiple kinds.

They come with a Keycap puller; lavender WSAD Keycaps, Replacement Keycaps for ESC that just say "ESC" or "Ducky" or have the Ducky Logo
There is also documentation included, a keyboard cover, and a they are in a cloth bag.


----------



## haticK

After hours of reading on mechanical keyboards I think I'm going to get one of these. I definitely want PBT keycaps and non-pad printing. Just waiting for the one with brown switches to come back in stock.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, of multiple kinds.

They come with a Keycap puller; lavender WSAD Keycaps, Replacement Keycaps for ESC that just say "ESC" or "Ducky" or have the Ducky Logo 
There is also documentation included, a keyboard cover, and a they are in a cloth bag.


woot, thats everything i wanted









any time frame on when they all will be available?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


woot, thats everything i wanted









any time frame on when they all will be available?


Not yet, but once I know I will post in the thread so everyone knows









Unfortunately; keeping boards in stock is a bit hard when everyone wants one


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not yet, but once I know I will post in the thread so everyone knows









Unfortunately; keeping boards in stock is a bit hard when everyone wants one










haha i could see that, i can't wait to get one


----------



## Intense

The only difference between the special edition and regular one is the keycaps right so if i buy the extra keycaps it will be the same right?


----------



## haticK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


The only difference between the special edition and regular one is the keycaps right so if i buy the extra keycaps it will be the same right?


From what I've read that seems to be the case. You would technically be spending $5 more though by buying the ABS one and then getting the keys separately and then you have the work of swapping them all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


The only difference between the special edition and regular one is the keycaps right so if i buy the extra keycaps it will be the same right?


Yes; and as said above. It would cost you $5 more.

YOu could do it, and you would have two keycap sets for only $5 more. The ABS/Pad Printed Keycaps have a higher contrast on them, so you could make a very unique look.


----------



## Intense

Alright ill probably end up getting the cheaper one and get the keycaps and replace them

once i get rid of my WoW account i'll end up buying it probably


----------



## Intense

About how long is the standard shipping for these keyboards

edit: pulled the trigger and got the brown abs model with the set of pbt keycaps so i can use whichever i feel like







and because im the most impatient person in the world i got 2 day shipping


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14330324*
> About how long is the standard shipping for these keyboards
> 
> edit: pulled the trigger and got the brown abs model with the set of pbt keycaps so i can use whichever i feel like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because im the most impatient person in the world i got 2 day shipping


how much did all that come out to? haha


----------



## Intense

was only 10 bucks extra for the faster shipping


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14330324*
> About how long is the standard shipping for these keyboards
> 
> edit: pulled the trigger and got the brown abs model with the set of pbt keycaps so i can use whichever i feel like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because im the most impatient person in the world i got 2 day shipping


I should ship yours by ground even, if you want. I'm shipping out of MI so ground should still get it to you in 2 days... *maybe* 3. Saves you the money though if you want...


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;14338581*
> I should ship yours by ground even, if you want. I'm shipping out of MI so ground should still get it to you in 2 days... *maybe* 3. Saves you the money though if you want...


hmmm, i think ill stick with the 2 days, i've had bad experience with timing with carriers. thanks though


----------



## ackneal

Just ordered mine on Friday. Anyone know how long it will take to ship to California? I feel like this is going to be the longest (insert #) days ever.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ackneal*


Just ordered mine on Friday. Anyone know how long it will take to ship to California? I feel like this is going to be the longest (insert #) days ever.


3 Days is rather average. I wouldn't expect more than 4.

It depends on the shipping method used obviously. I'm assuming you went with FedEx?


----------



## ackneal

Yup! I did. You're good









Thanks for the info, I'm just really excited to get it.


----------



## Intense

aw man, it didn't get shipped yesterday so mines not coming till thursday


----------



## Skytylz

Hey, I signed up to thank everyone involved for offering this keyboard. It's really awesome that you guys are doing this as mechanical keyboards are kinda hard to find. I was going to get a Das when I found this, but I like the way this keyboard looks a little better and even with shipping it was $5 less for me! I got the 9008g2 with Brown switches and ABS keys, I might order some black on black pbt key replacements when you get them back in stock though. Those look awesome, I'd go blank but I'm too scared. Once again, thanks for setting up this offer OCN, Tank Guys, and Ducky! Looking forward to doing business again at tank guys and maybe I'll start lurking these forums! I'll post some pics when I get my keyboard, it's out for delivery right now


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skytylz*


Hey, I signed up to thank everyone involved for offering this keyboard. It's really awesome that you guys are doing this as mechanical keyboards are kinda hard to find. I was going to get a Das when I found this, but I like the way this keyboard looks a little better and even with shipping it was $5 less for me! I got the 9008g2 with Brown switches and ABS keys, I might order some black on black pbt key replacements when you get them back in stock though. Those look awesome, I'd go blank but I'm too scared. Once again, thanks for setting up this offer OCN, Tank Guys, and Ducky! Looking forward to doing business again at tank guys and maybe I'll start lurking these forums! I'll post some pics when I get my keyboard, it's out for delivery right now










Glad to have you here! Looks like you've got a pretty solid system so your keyboard can now fit in with the rest.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

i just got my brown switch ducky 9008g2 in the mail about an hour ago. typing on it is pretty awesome. only think i dont like about it is it seems the shift keys are a bit stiff. so when running in an fps game is king of annoying at times. other than that im really enjoying it. a lot better than the steelseries 6gv2 i got about 2 weeks ago and returned. another strange thing is that the lavender keys it came with are a bit taller than the other keys... no big deal again really, just kinda strange. although its the little imperfections like this that i enjoy and gives the keyboard character.

so far im enjoying it a lot. the brown switches i can tell are going to take some time to get use to. at my local frys there werent any brown switches for me to try. but i know i didnt like the blue switches after trying out the razer black widow, and hated the blacks after trying the 6gv2. so it seemed like brown was the obvious choice for me. hopefully they dont cause fatigue early on in my wrists from gaming.

i really like the convienence of the hotkeys in the upper right corner. i often open new web page so that web key is really cool... really dont use the calculator or the mail feature though. so i could go without those. dont really know what the f9 f10 f11 + function keys do yet. guess ill have to figure that out once i get there! cool that they are led red though. adds a little color to it. so far i am enjoying this keyboard a lot that i just keep typing this really long ramble.

end ramble


----------



## Tator Tot

The F9, F10, and F11 functions are listed in the OP:

Ducky Features:

NKRO over USB & PS/2 (note, USB-NKRO does not work on OS-X)
Detachable USB Cable
Fn Media Keys
Play
Pause
Stop
Next Track
Previous Track

CTRL function swap with Capslocks - F10 LED to signify it's active
ALT function swap with windows - F11 to signify it's active
Windows Key Disabled - F9 to signify it's active
 LED On Locks Keys
If you have any questions, feel free to let me know.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The F9, F10, and F11 functions are listed in the OP:

Ducky Features:

NKRO over USB & PS/2 (note, USB-NKRO does not work on OS-X)
Detachable USB Cable
Fn Media Keys
Play
Pause
Stop
Next Track
Previous Track

CTRL function swap with Capslocks - F10 LED to signify it's active
ALT function swap with windows - F11 to signify it's active
Windows Key Disabled - F9 to signify it's active
 LED On Locks Keys
If you have any questions, feel free to let me know.










hey thanks for the info! windows key disabled is a good feature! idk about ctrl swapping with capslocks, but the fact that you can do that is pretty sweet. this is a breeze to type on. i think im going to enjoy it... fingers crossed for no fatigue!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*


hey thanks for the info! windows key disabled is a good feature! idk about ctrl swapping with capslocks, but the fact that you can do that is pretty sweet. this is a breeze to type on. i think im going to enjoy it... fingers crossed for no fatigue!


I've not really heard of anyone getting fatigue off of MX-Browns, as they're one of the lightest switches on the market. MX-Red (30G) and Topre 35G switches are the only lighter ones in normal circulation.

The Caps/Ctrl swap is for some Linux users (as old Linux/Unix keyboards were setup that way.)
The Alt/Windows swap is for Mac OSX users, as that is how their keyboards are setup.

It's just a way to give everyone their cake and let them eat it as well


----------



## SocksWthSandals

i like how the browns have an activation point that you can kinda feel, and dont have to release the key all the way up or press it all the way down for multi touches. im glad that the keyboard game with the red ducky esc key, red ducky key, and lavender keys as i didnt see them in the photos and it didnt say they were included with the keyboard, so its nice to get some extras. pretty satisfied so far with my purchase. shift keys as i said are a bit stiff when it comes to holding sprint in a game like crysis. not sure why but they feel like the stiffest keys on the board. but im not too wirried about it. now to give it a starcraft 2 test later on!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*


i like how the browns have an activation point that you can kinda feel, and dont have to release the key all the way up or press it all the way down for multi touches. im glad that the keyboard game with the red ducky esc key, red ducky key, and lavender keys as i didnt see them in the photos and it didnt say they were included with the keyboard, so its nice to get some extras. pretty satisfied so far with my purchase. shift keys as i said are a bit stiff when it comes to holding sprint in a game like crysis. not sure why but they feel like the stiffest keys on the board. but im not too wirried about it. now to give it a starcraft 2 test later on!


I really like my browns. I use a Filco with Blues for work and like it better for typing but my Ducky with browns fells much better for all around use (gaming, short typing, etc.). The shift keys might just be stiff due to the stabilizer bar being a bit rough in it's track. Give it a week or two and see how it they start feeling.

Also, I just noticed where you are located. Then I read your username again and it made me chuckle.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


I really like my browns. I use a Filco with Blues for work and like it better for typing but my Ducky with browns fells much better for all around use (gaming, short typing, etc.). The shift keys might just be stiff due to the stabilizer bar being a bit rough in it's track. Give it a week or two and see how it they start feeling.

Also, I just noticed where you are located. Then I read your username again and it made me chuckle.


Will do. I'll let you know if they loosen up

Haha yea don't look into my name too much. I don't wear socks with sandals I swear! I'm actually a pretty cool dude. It was just something funny and I put it into xbl a little over a year ago and it wasn't taken so i snatched it up! However there are multiple groups of people who demand I wear socks with sandals at pax. So I kinda have to :/

I see your from Portland. I'm about 15 min east in Wood village(Gresham)


----------



## Intense

got my keyboard in, love it







only thing is i might keep the abs keys on for now because the pbt keys dont have a few of the keys in the bunch







but i still am very glad i got them in case


----------



## bluephish

final got the keyboard. shipping took way longer than I expected since my order was lost in the shuffle and went out late. The keyboard is awesome. My fiance says she's ok with the noise and even picked out some typing music for me:


----------



## justarealguy

Any ETA on the new shipment? I've got the money ready, willing and able







.


----------



## Scrappy

^ this


----------



## Tator Tot

Not yet. As soon as I do have one, I will let you guys know, or TankGuys will post up.


----------



## justarealguy

Damn that was fast. Thanks tator.


----------



## csm725

TG told me by email he GUESSES early next week.


----------



## tankguys

They cleared customs, finally, I just have to wait for my wire transfer for the brokerage fees to finalize, then they will release from the warehouse in CA. They have to transit to Michigan, then I have to measure these and get shipping materials (that takes ~2 days). So I'm hoping sometime next week... POSSIBLY the following.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's always customs that slows the process down sadly








Not Tankguys though


----------



## csm725

I'm in for a PBT engraved set when they stock it. $48 shipped is a good price.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14436728*
> I'm in for a PBT engraved set when they stock it. $48 shipped is a good price.


if you are going to replace the keys on a ocn ducky you will need to do some mix and matching as the media keys on the top right dont come in the pack, and all of the keys that have plastic cutouts for LEDs don't have the clear cutouts for them. I managed to make mine look pretty cool without sacrificing the PBT keys. All of the ABS keys I left on are ones i never use and just the lock keys for the LEDs


----------



## csm725

Nope I'll be using them on a Filco, but thanks for letting me know in the future.


----------



## ackneal

Tried searching this up on the thread but I guess nobody asked:

The cable is too short for me and I want to use a usb male to female extension cable (bought one from mono price). My question is, if I use one of these, will I lose any power/feedback/or NKRO?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ackneal*


Tried searching this up on the thread but I guess nobody asked:

The cable is too short for me and I want to use a usb male to female extension cable (bought one from mono price). My question is, if I use one of these, will I lose any power/feedback/or NKRO?


No, an extension cable shouldn't effect the keyboard at all (as the keyboard requires less than 500mA @ 5v.)

You would only experience a problem if the cable had a break in it, or was defective.


----------



## ackneal

Thank you


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ackneal*


Thank you










No prob


----------



## SocksWthSandals

been about a week since i got mine and i love it still <3 thanks to everyone who recommended me the brown switches. i love them more than blues and those blacks that hurt my wrist! *shakes fist*


----------



## csm725

God damn I want those PBT keys already.


----------



## jakis

So is there a tenkeyless version of this on it's way any time soon? My cheap search of this thread did tell me anything conclusive.


----------



## csm725

I think this shipment there will be 1087 TKL in Blues Browns and Blacks and next shipment in Reds and maybe, Clears. (IIRC)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakis;14476664*
> So is there a tenkeyless version of this on it's way any time soon? My cheap search of this thread did tell me anything conclusive.


We've got a new full sized board that's less expensive as well as Tenkeyless boards in this shipment.

They all just got out of customs not too long ago. They should be stocked up around Tuesday (this is just an estimate, not a hard date. It's assuming that shipping and everything goes well.)

TankGuys or I will post up when they are in stock. So just watch the thread; or check the TankGuys site daily


----------



## csm725

PBT keys baby.


----------



## jakis

Also, I'm assuming the tenkeyless ones will be without the 4 macro keys above the numpad, but the media controls on the F-keys are still there right?

Also... they can ship to Canada right? :|


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakis;14477647*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm assuming the tenkeyless ones will be without the 4 macro keys above the numpad, but the media controls on the F-keys are still there right?
> 
> Also... they can ship to Canada right? :|


Yes we ship International. There's a link for that information in the original post. (Which will also be updated once the new keyboards come in.

The DK1087 does not have Multi-Media or Office Hot-keys; but it does feature an integrated Num-pad and the ability to lock out the windows key.

The Num-pad integration is fairly simple, you hit Alt & (they key labeled) Num-lock on the board; then the right side of the QWERTY area becomes a Num-Pad. So you still have a small keyboard, but it allows you to use a numpad at the same time.

Windows Lock is just Right Alt + Windows key.

The DK1087 & DK1008 will be less expensive than the DK9008. So you won't be paying the same for less features (if you were worried about that.)

Ducky has yet to release a Tenkeyless version of the DK9000 Series of keyboards; but they do plan to in the future.

As far as Keyfeel and such, it'll all be the same as the DK9008 that we already sell. These are still plate mounted Cherry MX-Switches. With no cost reduction done in the materials (IE: Keycaps, casing or PCB) or switches (IE: Going rubber dome or Alps switches.)


----------



## HWI

I'm sick of waiting for a tenkeyless back lit keyboard, so I'll be buying one of the OCN Ducky tenkeyless when they come in stock. Hopefully it's soon, I'm looking forward to having a tenkeyless keyboard with Browns. ^_^

Can anyone recommend a good site to buy stickers for the keys that glow in low level light (i.e. the light from my monitor)?

Edit: Also, where can I get red WASD key caps with the letters on them? I've found some sites that sell key caps in different colors but they are blank.


----------



## jakis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Can anyone recommend a good site to buy stickers for the keys that glow in low level light (i.e. the light from my monitor)?


I can't vouch for them as I've never used them, but I read in the Shine thread someone mentioned 4keyboard and Latkey.

Also, where did you find those blank coloured keycaps you mentioned? There is one set of those ugly lavender ones on EliteKeyboards


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jakis*


Also, where did you find those blank coloured keycaps you mentioned? There is one set of those ugly lavender ones on EliteKeyboards


WASD keyboards sells blank key caps of any color on their website.

Thanks for the links btw.


----------



## Jmarsh24

Any update on the keyboard shipment? =D sorry! REALLY ANXIOUS, have been waiting for a while to order! haha


----------



## jakis

I thought someone said it would be in by like Tuesday or sometime early this week... either in this thread or the Ducky Shine one. Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jakis*


I thought someone said it would be in by like Tuesday or sometime early this week... either in this thread or the Ducky Shine one. Or am I just imagining things?


That was the earliest it would be in.

I really wouldn't expect too much longer. TankGuys will update you when he can.


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That was the earliest it would be in.

I really wouldn't expect too much longer. TankGuys will update you when he can.


Do you know if the shipment will include the ducky shines?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UsedPaperclip*


Do you know if the shipment will include the ducky shines?


The Shine model has yet to hit fullscale production.

So no, our next shipment should have Shine's available.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Shine model has yet to hit fullscale production.

So no, our next shipment should have Shine's available.


whens the next shipment


----------



## csm725

Also no PBT keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


whens the next shipment










When I announce it


----------



## Jmarsh24

How are the PBT caps compared to ABS? In this video

  
 



  



 
 at 3:30, it looks a little weird to me... Is it the camera thats making them look like recycled plastic?


----------



## Tator Tot

That's partially the video.

PBT Keycaps have a rougher texture to them due to the nature of the plastic (PBT) used. ABS usually comes out with a smoother finish.

On the other hand, PBT is a more wear & tear resistant plastic that will last longer.

The DK9008-G2 uses an infill on the PBT keycaps (unlike the Year of the Tiger board, which just has them etched with no infill.) 
The Infill comes out to an off-white / grey-ish color. (Depending on the lighting in your room, looks off-white in Natural/Sun light.)


----------



## Intense

i like the PBT keys :3


----------



## Jmarsh24

Are there any dk9008gv2 in the incoming shipment? I have been skeptical from the video, but if PBT really has a nice feel and look to it I would like to get them. Always sucks with their keyboards you can never really try them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmarsh24;14536983*
> Are there any dk9008gv2 in the incoming shipment? I have been skeptical from the video, but if PBT really has a nice feel and look to it I would like to get them. Always sucks with their keyboards you can never really try them.


In truth, only 2 Mechanical keyboards are for sale in the US that are actually available to try at Retail; Razer Black Widow / Black Widow Ultimate (MX-Blues) or SteelSeries 6Gv2/7G (MX-Blacks.)


----------



## Intense

and for mx blacks you have to make a trip to Worst Buy


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14537310*
> and for mx blacks you have to make a trip to Worst Buy


My Microcenter had the Black Widow Ultimate & 7G both oh a shelf with a G19 and a Sidewinder x8.


----------



## Jmarsh24

Right now I'm stuck between the Das keyboard silent, filco magestouch 2 (brown), and the ducky. I didnt really want the gloss of the das. The das keyboard also has a longer lip toward the front of the keyboard which is uncomfortable for me unless I raise the legs. So in most peoples opinion do the PBT keycaps feel better than ABS? I havent been able to read too much on this keycap material on forums to see what people though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmarsh24;14537581*
> Right now I'm stuck between the Das keyboard silent, filco magestouch 2 (brown), and the ducky. I didnt really want the gloss of the das. The das keyboard also has a longer lip toward the front of the keyboard which is uncomfortable for me unless I raise the legs. So in most peoples opinion do the PBT keycaps feel better than ABS? I havent been able to read too much on this keycap material on forums to see what people though.


Yeah, PBT keycaps are nicer to type on because of their softer impact.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14537575*
> My Microcenter had the Black Widow Ultimate & 7G both oh a shelf with a G19 and a Sidewinder x8.


Thanks for the info, I'm going to Micro Center tomorrow, it would be nice if these keyboards were on display. I've been wanting to see how they feel before I buy.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14537063*
> In truth, only 2 Mechanical keyboards are for sale in the US that are actually available to try at Retail; Razer Black Widow / Black Widow Ultimate (MX-Blues) or SteelSeries 6Gv2/7G (MX-Blacks.)


Siig has a decent one at frys. So 3


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals;14538056*
> Siig has a decent one at frys. So 3


I didn't even know Fry's had them on display since I don't have a fry's near me.

SIIG has a few mechanicals on the market. 3 of them are made with Alps & the other with Cherry Blue's.


----------



## JBVsev

Gah, I was ready to order to the shine asap.

Now I gotta wait longer


----------



## Intense

i really want a shine too







now im trying to use my ducky over my xarmor, and so far so good except for the no wrist rest on the ducky. will the ducky wrist rests come in with the closest shipment Tator?


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14538095*
> I didn't even know Fry's had them on display since I don't have a fry's near me.
> 
> SIIG has a few mechanicals on the market. 3 of them are made with Alps & the other with Cherry Blue's.


http://www.frys.com/product/5980374?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG this is the one thats on display at the frys by me. (sorry if its not ok to link stuff from other sites.)

i think it uses the clear switches? or alps, i cant tell


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals;14538514*
> http://www.frys.com/product/5980374?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG this is the one thats on display at the frys by me. (sorry if its not ok to link stuff from other sites.)
> 
> i think it uses the clear switches? or alps, i cant tell


Clicky Alps, white probably.

I think it uses XM Alps which are the lower end. It may be ***ka's though. Which are better (Still not as good as a Cherry MX-Blue or Buckling Spring.)


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Clicky Alps, white probably.

I think it uses XM Alps which are the lower end. It may be ***ka's though. Which are better (Still not as good as a Cherry MX-Blue or Buckling Spring.)


to be honest it wasnt so bad when i was messing around on it. would be good for a throw around keyboard for lans and traveling to events.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals;14540290*
> to be honest it wasnt so bad when i was messing around on it. would be good for a throw around keyboard for lans and traveling to events.


Well you wear socks with your sandals









Still though, I've had limited exposure to that board, and alps in General so I couldn't make the best call.

Though SIIG used to make one of the nicest alps boards out there.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well you wear socks with your sandals









Still though, I've had limited exposure to that board, and alps in General so I couldn't make the best call.

Though SIIG used to make one of the nicest alps boards out there.


hey i didnt point out your flaws! lol

the only exposure ive had was the few minutes i had messing with it at frys. did try the razer black widow an realized i hated blue switches. purchased the steelseries 6gv2 and the black switches really put some strain in my wrist when gaming. im a brown switch kinda guy i found out









but.... still seemed like a pretty solid keyboard. and it was 79$ i think. not too spendy. not sure how it would be gaming. but typing seemed like it would be nice


----------



## Tator Tot

Definitely not.

You'll see soon enough that we have similar budget mechanical options available for those not looking to spend $120 or more on the keyboard.

Ours will still be based on Cherry MX keys though.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*


hey i didnt point out your flaws! lol

the only exposure ive had was the few minutes i had messing with it at frys. did try the razer black widow an realized i hated blue switches. purchased the steelseries 6gv2 and the black switches really put some strain in my wrist when gaming. im a brown switch kinda guy i found out









but.... still seemed like a pretty solid keyboard. and it was 79$ i think. not too spendy. not sure how it would be gaming. but typing seemed like it would be nice


Try the reds if you want linear. They're just hard to find these days. They have some @ Akihabara at the cleverly store if you ever plan on going to Japan.

I can't wait for the Shines and tenkeyless boards. I won't be getting one though since I already have the Filco in my sig. Awesome keyboard. First mechanical.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Try the reds if you want linear. They're just hard to find these days. They have some @ Akihabara at the cleverly store if you ever plan on going to Japan.

I can't wait for the Shines and tenkeyless boards. I won't be getting one though since I already have the Filco in my sig. Awesome keyboard. First mechanical.


You can get reds online rather easily.

As soon as the new wave of OCN Keyboards is in stock; you'll see some reds come up.


----------



## 161029

Yus!!!!









Edit: Just wondering, how are Filcos against Ducky's? I got the Filco because I heard the PCB design was really good. I want to know how ducky's compare.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Yus!!!!









Edit: Just wondering, how are Filcos against Ducky's? I got the Filco because I heard the PCB design was really good. I want to know how ducky's compare.


The DK1008 & DK1087 are not "as good" as the Filco Majestouch 2's (but I'd put them on par with Majestouch 1's.)

Most mechanical keyboards on the market have 2 layer PCB's though, that's nothing exclusive to Filco.

The DK9000, DK9008, DK9008-G2, and DK9008-Shine are all on par with Filco's and other boards in terms of build quality. 
Majestouch 2 keyboards seem to ping sometimes, but we've not run into any issues like that with our Ducky keyboards.

We did have some issues with members and their PBT Keycaps fading but that was limited to 5 people (which was less than 1% of total sales.)

Overall, most mechanical keyboards are on par with one another in terms of build with only small differences.


----------



## 161029

Ah...okay. I see now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Ah...okay. I see now.


Well, consider this; for the Big names in the US right now, WASD Keyboards, Filco, Das Keyboards, Rosewill, & another company (can't say the name as they're unreleased, but it's another US company) all have their keyboards manufactured by Costar.

So it's kind hard to mess up things like the PCB soldering or case quality when it's all the same guys building the stuff and all your stuff costs more or less the same.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


i really want a shine too







now im trying to use my ducky over my xarmor, and so far so good except for the no wrist rest on the ducky. *will the ducky wrist rests come in with the closest shipment Tator?*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*












Ducky sells wrist wrests as well. They are rather nice leather ones with rubber bottoms.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Any chance on getting Ducky wrist/palm rest pads?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We'll be stocking those in both sizes with the OCN logo on them as well.










thats what im referring to


----------



## R4Z0R

WANT. LOL zodac was the first to comment. she IS a pod.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


thats what im referring to


Oh, sorry for missing that.

The shipment that will be stocked soon does not have them. I'll make sure to get them in as soon as possible.

Unfortunately (or fortunately?) we can't seem to keep stuff in stock long enough without you guys buying all of it


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh, sorry for missing that.

The shipment that will be stocked soon does not have them. I'll make sure to get them in as soon as possible.

Unfortunately (or fortunately?) we can't seem to keep stuff in stock long enough without you guys buying all of it










that's definitely fortunately









so they will be coming in around the same time as the shines? because im looking to order both at the same time most likely


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


that's definitely fortunately









so they will be coming in around the same time as the shines? because im looking to order both at the same time most likely


Depending on Shine availability.

Baring anything coming up with production,. yeah they should come in with the Shine's


----------



## csm725

mxredsplz


----------



## Penguin81

Hi Tator,

Out of curiosity, what would make a non-2 layer board not as good?

Would this somehow affect the typing feel or will it matter because they are all plate mounted?

Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The DK1008 & DK1087 are not "as good" as the Filco Majestouch 2's (but I'd put them on par with Majestouch 1's.)

Most mechanical keyboards on the market have 2 layer PCB's though, that's nothing exclusive to Filco.

The DK9000, DK9008, DK9008-G2, and DK9008-Shine are all on par with Filco's and other boards in terms of build quality. 
Majestouch 2 keyboards seem to ping sometimes, but we've not run into any issues like that with our Ducky keyboards.

We did have some issues with members and their PBT Keycaps fading but that was limited to 5 people (which was less than 1% of total sales.)

Overall, most mechanical keyboards are on par with one another in terms of build with only small differences.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Definitely not.

You'll see soon enough that we have similar budget mechanical options available for those not looking to spend $120 or more on the keyboard.

Ours will still be based on Cherry MX keys though.


i bought an mx brown board from you about 3 weeks ago and love it

and im going to disagree about the ducky wrist rest being nice... its a bit stiff and not too comfortable. its like just using the table









i just got one and am not too big of a fan


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penguin81;14543207*
> Hi Tator,
> 
> Out of curiosity, what would make a non-2 layer board not as good?
> 
> Would this somehow affect the typing feel or will it matter because they are all plate mounted?
> 
> Thanks.


I've got boards that use Single-Layer PCBs, but unless the switches are PCB mounted; I see no problem with it.
Technically, 2 Layer PCBs are more durable and can house & protect traces betters.
In practice, this doesn't mean a whole lot for the typing experience. Especially if you have a thick metal plate & rigid casing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals;14545787*
> i bought an mx brown board from you about 3 weeks ago and love it
> 
> and im going to disagree about the ducky wrist rest being nice... its a bit stiff and not too comfortable. its like just using the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got one and am not too big of a fan


Well it depends if you like hard ones or not. Most people just want the lift, but not the cushion.

After time, they "break in" sorta. You just a good cushion around your wrists from where they sit.

Still though, I'm glad you liked the board


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14546812*
> 
> Still though, I'm glad you liked the board


i do! thank you very much


----------



## HWI

Couldn't hold out any longer for one of these Ducky tenkeyless boards, so I ended up getting a Noppoo Choc Mini. :/
Maybe if the Shine comes out with a tenkeyless version I'll pick one of those up.


----------



## GBob314

Was planning on buying the keyboard with brown switches and ABS caps tomorrow (pay day







). But it looks like I'll have to wait a little bit longer, hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Intense

i switched to my ducky and have no intentions of turning back


----------



## ackneal

Something interesting:

My computer had a BSOD and upon restarting the computer and booting back into safemode, I wasn't able to select a setting with my Ducky keyboard. However, when I plug in my Logitech Wave, it worked.. The keyboard was lit, so it was receiving power but maybe not enough? Both were interfaced with USB.

Only thing I can think of would be that the Ducky keyboard is using a MonoPrice USB male to female extension cable. Even then, I verified here that it wouldn't affect anything.

Any ideas gents?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ackneal;14577698*
> Something interesting:
> 
> My computer had a BSOD and upon restarting the computer and booting back into safemode, I wasn't able to select a setting with my Ducky keyboard. However, when I plug in my Logitech Wave, it worked.. The keyboard was lit, so it was receiving power but maybe not enough? Both were interfaced with USB.
> 
> Only thing I can think of would be that the Ducky keyboard is using a MonoPrice USB male to female extension cable. Even then, I verified here that it wouldn't affect anything.
> 
> Any ideas gents?


Did you ever try to just unplug the keyboard then plug it back in?

I've had issues with USB HID drivers not loading up at first in Safe Mode with my G500. I just restarted and got it fixed.


----------



## ackneal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Did you ever try to just unplug the keyboard then plug it back in?

I've had issues with USB HID drivers not loading up at first in Safe Mode with my G500. I just restarted and got it fixed.


Yes sir! It was the first thing I did as I experienced something similar in the past with my G500 as well. However, this didn't resolve it =/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ackneal*


Yes sir! It was the first thing I did as I experienced something similar in the past with my G500 as well. However, this didn't resolve it =/


That's odd then. I mean it's obviously a driver issue with Windows' HID driver since the keyboard works at the BIOS level...

It's not a common error I've run into though.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ackneal*


Something interesting:

My computer had a BSOD and upon restarting the computer and booting back into safemode, I wasn't able to select a setting with my Ducky keyboard. However, when I plug in my Logitech Wave, it worked.. The keyboard was lit, so it was receiving power but maybe not enough? Both were interfaced with USB.

Only thing I can think of would be that the Ducky keyboard is using a MonoPrice USB male to female extension cable. Even then, I verified here that it wouldn't affect anything.

Any ideas gents?


This happens to me to, it was a real pain when I was doing an OC session. I still have my MX5500 so I just plug in the blu-tooth usb adapter whenever it happens and unplug it at the windows screen.


----------



## jgweb2000

Its been a few weeks since I PM'd Tater regarding a key wear issue. I would like to have an update on what is being done to solve this problem that a few other overclock members including myself are experiencing.

Thanks,
Jgweb2000


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgweb2000*


Its been a few weeks since I PM'd Tater regarding a key wear issue. I would like to have an update on what is being done to solve this problem that a few other overclock members including myself are experiencing.

Thanks,
Jgweb2000


I'm waiting on the shipping companies to deliver the new keyboards and replacement keycap sets.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14584296*
> I'm waiting on the shipping companies to deliver the new keyboards and replacement keycap sets.


Thanks bud.


----------



## tankguys

Here's a a couple updates all:

1 - The new shipment is now apparently scheduled for around 8/25. Horray for ground freight!

2 - Sorry if I've been slow on responses / shipping lately. I run this biz as a hobby, on top of my full time job, and on top of another side business. Due to layoffs I'm now basically doing 2 jobs, and I have a few move projects which are going on right now for my other side biz. On top of that, my wife's been crazy busy with her job (7 projects all hitting at the same time) which means I'm being the dutiful house husband. Long story short, I can barely keep my head above water right now









Things will be calming back down this week so I should catch back up, but in the meantime, please accept my apologies if I'm a bit slower than usual, or miss something entirely!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;14596107*
> Here's a a couple updates all:
> 
> 1 - The new shipment is now apparently scheduled for around 8/25. Horray for ground freight!
> 
> 2 - Sorry if I've been slow on responses / shipping lately. I run this biz as a hobby, on top of my full time job, and on top of another side business. Due to layoffs I'm now basically doing 2 jobs, and I have a few move projects which are going on right now for my other side biz. On top of that, my wife's been crazy busy with her job (7 projects all hitting at the same time) which means I'm being the dutiful house husband. Long story short, I can barely keep my head above water right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things will be calming back down this week so I should catch back up, but in the meantime, please accept my apologies if I'm a bit slower than usual, or miss something entirely!


1.








2. No drowning.

We're lucky you're even here to sell these keyboards.


----------



## smitty5569

How much would it cost to ship one of these bad boys to Canada via USPS?


----------



## justarealguy

International Shipping


----------



## GBob314

next week!







next week...

Haha, thanks for the update though, good to know they are coming soon!


----------



## DEEBS808

I have a Filco but now want a Ducky hope you still have some when I have the funds for it.Can't wait.Thanks


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14597387*
> I have a Filco but now want a Ducky hope you still have some when I have the funds for it.Can't wait.Thanks


deeeeebs!

you would like the ducky. how are you liking your filco? i may get one still! only the full size. not tenkeyless

you got reds didnt you? or browns?


----------



## Tatakai All

Do the PBT's fit the G2 version?


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals;14598189*
> deeeeebs!
> 
> you would like the ducky. how are you liking your filco? i may get one still! only the full size. not tenkeyless
> 
> you got reds didnt you? or browns?


Filco is awesome can't seem to type on anything else lol.I have the ones with browns.But its a little small and need to getting use to.I think those Ducky would be better for me.Also need a full size just incase lol.Just waiting on them to have some in stock.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14598233*
> Do the PBT's fit the G2 version?


The old PBT Keycaps that were purchased were designed to fit the DK1008 not the DK9008 or G2

The DK9008, DK9008-G2, and DK9108 all use the same body/design. So caps are easily interchangeable.

We will be getting special caps for the DK9008-G2's that are PBT.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


1.








2. No drowning.

We're lucky you're even here to sell these keyboards.










There is too much correct with this post, I must concur.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The old PBT Keycaps that were purchased were designed to fit the DK1008 not the DK9008 or G2

The DK9008, DK9008-G2, and DK9108 all use the same body/design. So caps are easily interchangeable.

We will be getting special caps for the DK9008-G2's that are PBT.


----------



## jakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14597387*
> I have a Filco but now want a Ducky hope you still have some when I have the funds for it.Can't wait.Thanks


Wait... you have a Filco but want a Ducky now? I thought Filco was like the better-than-all-others keyboard
?


----------



## Jmarsh24

Ducky > Filco! =D


----------



## jakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmarsh24;14618567*
> Ducky > Filco! =D


Aaauugghh but WHY? So many mixed opinions...
Specifically speaking tenkeyless, is it not true that the Maj-2 is superior in build quality than the 1087? What does the ducky have that the filco doesn't and vice versa?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakis;14618612*
> Aaauugghh but WHY? So many mixed opinions...
> Specifically speaking tenkeyless, is it not true that the Maj-2 is superior in build quality than the 1087? What does the ducky have that the filco doesn't and vice versa?


The Majestouch 2 has some issues with a ping noise that it makes.

The DK1087 on the other hand, had some issues with the casing cracking when you took it apart (you're not supposed to do that though.)

Some people like the Maj2 more because of the different little "Filco" bits about it. Or just because it says Filco

At the end of the day, there is very little difference.

The Filco is built better, but only slightly.

The Ducky also has the option of still using the numeric keypad while being tenkeyless as the FN Key, when held down, turns the right side of the board into your standard keypad.


----------



## Jmarsh24

The Ducky Shine will have backlighting and the Filco won't. The Ducky is cheaper except for the Shine, however if your going to spend $150 + for a keyboard why would you expect to have backlighting. Ducky has the same build quality, but at a lower cost here at OCN.


----------



## csm725

The Filco logo is made from condensed unicorn tears, thus raising the value of the keyboard by $20.


----------



## JoeWalsh

I'm looking at getting one of these. Call me boring, but is there a source from which I can get a plain, unmarked spacebar keycap? I kinda like the escape key, but the spacebar stands out too much. It's a dealbreaker kind of thing because the other board I'm looking at is the Das Professional Silent (don't like the glossy casing, but I can get it for $108 w/ student discount).


----------



## Jmarsh24

REALLY?!!?







OMG I TOTALLY WANT A FILCO NOW!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmarsh24;14619392*
> REALLY?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I TOTALLY WANT A FILCO NOW!


Yep. I bought mine, plied off the logo, melted it, and had unicorn juice.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh;14619382*
> I'm looking at getting one of these. Call me boring, but is there a source from which I can get a plain, unmarked spacebar keycap? I kinda like the escape key, but the spacebar stands out too much. It's a dealbreaker kind of thing because the other board I'm looking at is the Das Professional Silent (don't like the glossy casing, but I can get it for $108 w/ student discount).


Unfortunately, no. It comes in that default fashion.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Unfortunately, no. It comes in that default fashion.


Maybe I can just sand it off, then...


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh;14619382*
> I'm looking at getting one of these. Call me boring, but is there a source from which I can get a plain, unmarked spacebar keycap? I kinda like the escape key, but the spacebar stands out too much. It's a dealbreaker kind of thing because the other board I'm looking at is the Das Professional Silent (don't like the glossy casing, but I can get it for $108 w/ student discount).


You might also want to check out elitekeyboards.com. They sell Leopold tenkeyless boards that are nice and plane for $109.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*


Maybe I can just sand it off, then...


I wouldn't recommend that, unless you're very careful and good at polishing (just so it looks right.)


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


You might also want to check out elitekeyboards.com. They sell Leopold tenkeyless boards that are nice and plane for $109.


I like my numpad, though


----------



## jakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14619060*
> The Filco logo is made from condensed unicorn tears, thus raising the value of the keyboard by $20.


Well I DO like unicorn juice...

I think I may go with the Filco solely because I just can't get over those ninja keycaps... mmmmmm.
But I'm still waiting to see the new Duckys before I take the plunge.

mmmm. Unicorn ninjas.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh;14621422*
> I like my numpad, though


Weaksauce!


----------



## csm725

Yup, I myself own a unicorn ninja:








Love it (btw I do have a Ninja TKL. Love it, great board.)


----------



## Jmarsh24

Wasn't the shipment of keyboards suppose to be in today?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmarsh24;14635246*
> Wasn't the shipment of keyboards suppose to be in today?


ETA is next Thursday actually.

Shipping company moved slow again.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14619410*
> Yep. I bought mine, plied off the logo, melted it, and had unicorn juice.


Hm...time to try mine. Japanese unicorn juice. Yum.


----------



## Jmarsh24

OMG keyboards coming soon! Can we still expect Thursday, maybe earlier? I keep refreshing tankguys website to make sure it doesnt get released with out me knowing and you guys sell out! =/


----------



## Conflict085

What's the difference between ABS and PBT keys?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conflict085*


What's the difference between ABS and PBT keys?


In materials, the PBT plastic will last longer as it's more durrable.

The ABS keycaps are also pad printed, which means they are high contrast and look great while the PBT keys are lazer etched with infill which means they are low contrast but look a bit nicer to some people.


----------



## tankguys

Keyboards are in now here. I do, however, have to restock on the appropriate shipping materials. I estimate we'll be ready to ship on Tuesday.


----------



## jakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;14707914*
> Keyboards are in now here. I do, however, have to restock on the appropriate shipping materials. I estimate we'll be ready to ship on Tuesday.


----------



## csm725




----------



## bluephish

i keep hitting refresh, but the new keyboards don't show up. are they here: http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise.html?


----------



## bluephish

ahh...so tankguy's post means they won't be up on the site till they are ready to ship next tuesday?


----------



## jakis

Tuesday is SOO far. Any chance of a few teaser pictures before then?







I've been dying just to see what they look like


----------



## rdasch3

I read through like 10 pages and found no post stating whether or not the shines were in this shipment. Clarification please. I've been waiting for this keyboard. Hopefully there is a decent amount of them available because it looks like a lot of people want them. Thankfully for me, I didn't see many people saying they wanted the black switches.


----------



## csm725

No they are not. They will be in next shipment.


----------



## rdasch3

That works out better for me anyway. Did they say when they next shipment was?


----------



## csm725

No ETA yet, if I recall correctly.


----------



## gonX

Tuesday also works out great for me. Might pick up a keyboard with blues.


----------



## Tatakai All

Only keyboards in? I've been waiting to order PBT no infil keycaps but they are not in stock.


----------



## Tator Tot

So here's the official update to keep things clear:

New Shipment is in, it should go live on the TankGuys website on Tuesday (the 30th.)

DK9008 Shine models just went into production, so they're not in this shipment. They will be in on the next one.

This Shipment includes DK1087 & DK1008 Keyboards.

Next Shipments ETA has yet to be decided.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Any guesstimate on the pricing for the 1087?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14710110*
> Any guesstimate on the pricing for the 1087?


Sub $100 mark.

Though, I won't make any exact comments on pricing as I haven't looked yet.

When they are up you will see, but for now, expect less than $100


----------



## shawnoen

So, no DK9008G2 ABS or PBT with browns?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


So, no DK9008G2 ABS or PBT with browns?


Not this time, but the DK1008 is a full sized (104 key) board, and it will come with browns.

In the future, we will stock more G2's and Shine's with multiple switch types.


----------



## justarealguy

can't wait to get my brown pbt ordered!


----------



## shawnoen

Sad I missed out on the 9008G2 so I just went ahead and ordered a Filco. Will get a Shine when they are available though.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;14714573*
> Sad I missed out on the 9008G2 so I just went ahead and ordered a Filco. Will get a Shine when they are available though.


Yup these browns are awesome and I'm really stoked for the Shine!!!


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14709489*
> DK9008 Shine models just went into production, so they're not in this shipment. They will be in on the next one.


Does that include a PBT version as well?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haticK*


Does that include a PBT version as well?


I've not heard back on PBT models, but that's another line of production. 
Keycaps are made on a separate line to the actual keyboard and assembly.


----------



## Jmarsh24

I don't mean to be rude or anything, however I was very excited about this. The following link is to a company that carries and has the Ducky Keyboards in stock. If anyone has been looking to get the 9000's which i believe arent included in this shipment, I just picked up one with brown switches. VERY EXCITED. I will be looking to get PBT keycaps from OCN when it is released! Again if this is against policy on the forums I apologize and just remove it from the thread.

http://tigerimports.net/ducky/


----------



## bob808

I'm wanting a 10 keyless mech keyboard that isn't as clicky as my blackwidow ultimate. Suggestions please


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


I'm wanting a 10 keyless mech keyboard that isn't as clicky as my blackwidow ultimate. Suggestions please










Do you like stiffer switches or lighter switches?


----------



## bob808

While I dont mind the stiffness or noise of the blackwidow ultimate that I have, I kind of want to try one of the quieter switches. I still want to feel the click, just not quite as loudly if that makes any sense.

Honestly, I just want the best one, I know it's personal taste, but I really dont mind the noise, I just want a tenkeyless as I would like my left hand to be a bit closer to my mouse hand.

I wouldn'y mind one that lights up for gaming/typing in the dark, but it's not a requirement.

I'll leave the switch selection in the hands of those in the know.

I have a 15% coupon for DAS keyboards thru newegg that expires today, but they are all so long because of the tenkey pad.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well, our Tenkeyless models will be in stock this week. (Tuesday IIRC)

MX-Brown model will be tactile but not clicky. It'll have a similar feel but it's a good deal softer than your standard MX-Blue switch. Equally, it'll be easy to press and use, while still giving you feedback when you type.

We'll also have MX-Black models which are linear and stiff. They give you no feedback, but and they do require a noticeable amount of force to press the switch. Compared to the MX-Blues at least.


----------



## bob808

What will the price be for the brown switch tenkeyless and will it be OCN branded?
I wouldn't mind paying a few extra dollars if it was








Do these ship with an OCN sticker by any chance? I'm in need of one-


----------



## csm725

They don't ship with the OCN sticker... I don't know the price though, ask Tator Tot - I don't even know if it's final though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


What will the price be for the brown switch tenkeyless and will it be OCN branded?
I wouldn't mind paying a few extra dollars if it was








Do these ship with an OCN sticker by any chance? I'm in need of one-


No, they don't ship with an applique.

You should see the boards pop up tomorrow (so you'll see prices then.) I have them buried in my email, but my laptop's motherboard just took a dive on me, so I have to post from the joys of an old P4 machine (that doesn't have my emails downloaded to it.)


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No, they don't ship with an applique.

You should see the boards pop up tomorrow (so you'll see prices then.) I have them buried in my email, but my laptop's motherboard just took a dive on me, so I have to post from the joys of an old P4 machine (that doesn't have my emails downloaded to it.)


Sorry, havent really followed the conversation. What boards are popping up tomorrow? If not the shine then is there an ETA on that yet? Sorry if this is redundant, keyboard model names confuse me


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Sorry, havent really followed the conversation. What boards are popping up tomorrow? If not the shine then is there an ETA on that yet? Sorry if this is redundant, keyboard model names confuse me


DK1087 = Tenkeyless mechanical keyboard
DK1008 = 104 key Mechanical Keyboard (cost down version of the DK9008)

Shine's just went into production and I'm gonna finalize the order ASAP.

The DK1008 and DK1087 are both less expensive, compared to the the DK9008 but also do not have as many features.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


DK1087 = Tenkeyless mechanical keyboard
DK1008 = 104 key Mechanical Keyboard (cost down version of the DK9008)

Shine's just went into production and I'm gonna finalize the order ASAP.

The DK1008 and DK1087 are both less expensive, compared to the the DK9008 but also do not have as many features.


Excellent, thanks for the clarification. Is there an estimated price for the shine yet? Also I know there was a little talk of a tenkeyless shine in the other thread, but I'm guessing that's more of "wishlist" type thing at this point.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Excellent, thanks for the clarification. Is there an estimated price for the shine yet? Also I know there was a little talk of a tenkeyless shine in the other thread, but I'm guessing that's more of "wishlist" type thing at this point.


It's an idea I'm running through the Ducky R&D team to see how feasible it is.

If there was a Ducky Shine Tenkeyless, then we would most likely stock non-backlit versions of it as well. (Which would be slightly cheaper, as you don't need the fancier keycaps nor all 87 LEDs.)

The shine (for us) doesn't have a price yet. Converted, it's something like $170 USD (but for us, it would be cheaper.)


----------



## Rocketlucco

When they are available, where will we be placing the orders for the Shine?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco;14759468*
> When they are available, where will we be placing the orders for the Shine?


You can order the shine once it is in stock.

I'm gonna finalize the order with Ducky soon.


----------



## justarealguy

There's a lot of moving around going on with the TG website. By the way, it's a lot easier to navigate now. Thanks!

He's also browsing this thread! Are we going to see the new keyboards today?







!


----------



## bob808

*crossing fingers for the tenkeyless*


----------



## Chipp

Some more good news - those of you who place orders from outside of the US can now use Tankguys' store directly, instead of contacting him via email/PM, since international shipping via USPS is now supported.







Those of you within the US, you've got USPS available as an option now that is sometimes cheaper than FedEX.

New keyboards are in hand, and we're just working on finalizing details on the website before they go live.


----------



## csm725

Good news for me. Thanks Chipp.


----------



## bob808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Some more good news - those of you who place orders from outside of the US can now use Tankguys' store directly, instead of contacting him via email/PM, since international shipping via USPS is now supported.







Those of you within the US, you've got USPS available as an option now that is sometimes cheaper than FedEX.

New keyboards are in hand, and we're just working on finalizing details on the website before they go live.










Can I get a link to the product order page please? I'm interested in the tenkeyless OCN Ducky w/ browns (I think browns)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


Can I get a link to the product order page please? I'm interested in the tenkeyless OCN Ducky w/ browns (I think browns)


It's not up yet. 
As soon as the pages are up, Tank Guys will post up or I will.

He's doing some work on the site's backend to fix International Orders, so you don't need to PM him on these forums. 
Like wise, he's gotta take photos of the boards, make the listing, etc.

Should be up by tonight at the latest.


----------



## zoidbergslo

Hmm order now when stock will be on TG or wait for Shine Tenkyeless if it will be avalible. decisions, decisions...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zoidbergslo*


Hmm order now when stock will be on TG or wait for Shine Tenkyeless if it will be avalible. decisions, decisions...


Order now, and if Ducky makes a Shine tenkeyless; get one in the future









Two awesome keyboards to have at the same time.


----------



## B!ol

Not a big deal, but there's a typo in the drop-down menu under the "Mechanical Keyboards" tab. The mx black switches are listed as MX "Back" switches







. Also, the headers in the mx black section shows MX "Back" as well.


----------



## bob808

Is page one of this thread where the tenkeyless board will be available later?
I was looking at Tank Guys page and didn't see a sticky for ordering...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14764106*
> Is page one of this thread where the tenkeyless board will be available later?
> I was looking at Tank Guys page and didn't see a sticky for ordering...


Yeah, as soon as they're in stock we'll let everyone know and update the OP as well.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm going to have to pick up a tenkeyless with blues. I can't wait to see what that ends up going on sale for.


----------



## tankguys

I have them, listed on the site (but not publicly viewable). I'm just waiting to get confirmation on pricing, then I'll put them live.

One minor hitch - my shipping supplies still didn't get delivered today. I have some left over from the last round of keyboards so I'll be able to ship some, but I don't have a lot. When I run out, we'll be holding on shipping until I get my supplies. Current ETA is Thurs or Friday.


----------



## justarealguy

Thanks TG


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I'm so anxious for a tenkeyless I might just have to take an axe to my Das' numpad...


----------



## Intense

darn you guys! im going to order another keyboard asap just because i want one. no wonder my wallet is so dry. i cant see this being a healthy habit in the future lol.


----------



## haticK

Going to buy a G2 when they come up, don't think I can wait any longer for a Shine.


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm not gonna know what to do with my G2 when I get a Shine. Freebie maybe?


----------



## tankguys

1008 / 1087's are now posted. Let me know if you guys have issues. Two caveats to remember:

1 - I get slammed with orders/e-mails when new shipments arrive, so it may take me a day or two to get through them all, so please be patient









2 - I don't have a ton of shipping materials on hand, so still waiting on a refresh. I should have more by end of week.


----------



## haticK

Were there no 9008-G2 Brown PBT in this shipment?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I am having a hard time choosing between the 1008 and 1087. I do like my tenkeyless filco but I don't like the fake number pad on the 1087. The noppoo had a similar feature and it was a pita when logging into windows and the number lock would kick on. That would be more of a pita when I swap out the key caps. Sometimes a real numberpad is nice too.

On the otherhand I do like a nice space saving keyboard and the 1087 does have the option to turn off the windows key. Although I have to admit that I've never used that feature on any keyboard that I've owned that had it.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK;14767045*
> Were there no 9008-G2 Brown PBT in this shipment?


probably not updated yet

edit:
just put an order in for mx blacks with pbt

2 day fedex, any chance it will get here by saturday?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK;14767045*
> Were there no 9008-G2 Brown PBT in this shipment?


This.

I like my numpad PBT and browns


----------



## HWI

LOL, the one I want is already sold out. The tenkeyless with PBT keycaps and black switches.


----------



## Homer117

I received my ducky today. Overall, I love it, but I'm having a problem.

The left shift feels kinda sticky/mushy to me. I removed the keycap to inspect the switch, and could find nothing apparent that would indicate the problem. But it still feels off. What should I do?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homer117;14767684*
> I received my ducky today. Overall, I love it, but I'm having a problem.
> 
> The left shift feels kinda sticky/mushy to me. I removed the keycap to inspect the switch, and could find nothing apparent that would indicate the problem. But it still feels off. What should I do?


Use some lithium grease under the stabilizer.

It may just be under-lubricated.

@Everyone, I'll get a new OP up tomorrow some time.


----------



## Homer117

Whats lithium grease and what parts the stabilizer? Sorry, this is my first mechanical keyboard. Would silicon lube substitute?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homer117;14767847*
> Whats lithium grease and what parts the stabilizer? Sorry, this is my first mechanical keyboard. Would silicon lube substitute?


That'll work.

The stabilizer is the metal bar under the proxy switches (Which sit lower than the normal key switch and are colored black.)

Lift up the stabilizer and apply a small amount of silicon lube to the bar. I find a toothpick (plastic) works well for an easy application.


----------



## Vowels

This probably gets asked a lot but what's the difference between PBT and ABS?


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels;14768050*
> This probably gets asked a lot but what's the difference between PBT and ABS?


PBT is a better plastic that typically won't get shiny as fast and is ok to use with things like rubbing alcohol whereas ABS would be ruined by using anything similar to alcohol.

You can read about them here: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14767613*
> LOL, the one I want is already sold out. The tenkeyless with PBT keycaps and black switches.


Haha, same here.







Also no wristrest or keycaps this round?


----------



## Homer117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14767871*
> That'll work.
> 
> The stabilizer is the metal bar under the proxy switches (Which sit lower than the normal key switch and are colored black.)
> 
> Lift up the stabilizer and apply a small amount of silicon lube to the bar. I find a toothpick (plastic) works well for an easy application.


I'm still a little confused but I'll look for some images on google. Can this be done from the top without having to open up the entire keyboard?


----------



## bob808

are the pbt keys worth the extra $35 bucks?
Wouldn't it make more sense to just buy the keycap set for $35 as it's listed on the OP so you'd have an extra set?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14768445*
> are the pbt keys worth the extra $35 bucks?
> Wouldn't it make more sense to just buy the keycap set for $35 as it's listed on the OP so you'd have an extra set?


Yes, it would. I, however, am very lazy. I want the PBT keycaps on my board ready to go.


----------



## bob808

I have been waiting for this tenkeyless for about 6 months!
I just placed an order using paypal for the cherry brown 10keyless with the cheap keys.

Note to Tank Guys:
I didn't get a confirmation screen on the website after I clicked 'place order', I wasn't even sure the order went through... but Then I checked my e-mail and I did get confirmation emails from TankGuys and paypal, so I guess I'm good to go









Order # 100000411 Whoot!
$15 shipping though









I can't wait to get it!
I already have this Black Widow Ultimate sold for $80 so that's cool. I'll miss the backlit keys with adjustable brightness, but I will love my hands closer together while gaming and the OCN branding of course









I'm excited to try the browns, hoping I will like them better than these blues.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14768445*
> are the pbt keys worth the extra $35 bucks?
> Wouldn't it make more sense to just buy the keycap set for $35 as it's listed on the OP so you'd have an extra set?


They are out of stock.
http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclock-net-pbt-cherry-black-black.html
http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclock-net-pbt-cherry-white-black.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Homer117*


I'm still a little confused but I'll look for some images on google. Can this be done from the top without having to open up the entire keyboard?


Yeah, you just need to pull the shift key off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


are the pbt keys worth the extra $35 bucks?
Wouldn't it make more sense to just buy the keycap set for $35 as it's listed on the OP so you'd have an extra set?


Those Keycap sets are OOS right now.

On the other hand, it really depends on how much time & effort you want to put into your board.

I have a few extra keycap sets laying around just because it's fun to mix & match or have different looks.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


LOL, the one I want is already sold out. The tenkeyless with PBT keycaps and black switches.


Nope, it's not - sorry. I set the quantity but missed setting it back to "available". Whoops!


----------



## Intense

Hey tankguys do u think my order of the g2 with brown switches and pbt caps and two day shipping will get shipped out by tomorrow so I can get it saturday?


----------



## tankguys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


Hey tankguys do u think my order of the g2 with brown switches and pbt caps and two day shipping will get shipped out by tomorrow so I can get it saturday?


Yea it'll go out tomorrow, but it likely won't be Sat that you get it. 2 day doesn't include Saturday delivery.

I can switch it to Home Delivery, which going to you, *should* make it by Sat. You'd save some money, but if it fails, you won't get it until Tuesday... so risk vs reward comes into play


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Yea it'll go out tomorrow, but it likely won't be Sat that you get it. 2 day doesn't include Saturday delivery.

I can switch it to Home Delivery, which going to you, *should* make it by Sat. You'd save some money, but if it fails, you won't get it until Tuesday... so risk vs reward comes into play










Lets do it! I'm feeling risky this time around. Plus Tuesday is fine if it doesn't come until then


----------



## justarealguy

So wait are there no full keyboards (with numpad) mx browns in this shipment?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


So wait are there no full keyboards (with numpad) mx browns in this shipment?


The DK1008 comes with MX-Browns, and is a full sized 104 key board.


----------



## tankguys

http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-ke...brown-abs.html

Yea now that I look at it, the picture isn't great since it doesn't show the keypad. I'll see if I can update that tonight.


----------



## justarealguy

I'm so sorry if I'm appearing slow/dense.

All I want is a full size (with numpad) PBT and Cherry Brown switches.

How can I obtain one? lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


I'm so sorry if I'm appearing slow/dense.

All I want is a full size (with numpad) PBT and Cherry Brown switches.

How can I obtain one? lol


Currently, there is not one available with MX-Browns & PBT keycaps.

The DK1087 comes with PBT Keycaps and MX-Browns, or there is the one with ABS Keycaps and a Num-Pad.

In the future, we do plan to stock PBT Keycap sets again. The ABS keys are pad printed, so no matter how shiny they get, the printing will still be there (if that's what you're worried about.)


----------



## kayoh

What's so bad about shiny? Is that really the only difference between PBT and ABS, and when did the prices go down?!?! I haven't been on here in a while haha.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kayoh*


What's so bad about shiny? Is that really the only difference between PBT and ABS, and when did the prices go down?!?! I haven't been on here in a while haha.


The PBT Keys are also darker. They're an off-white or grey color (depending on the light) since the letters & symbols are actually lazer etched into the plastic and then an infill is put in place.

Plastic wise, ABS & PBT plastics are fairly similar; but the PBT plastic will hold up longer over time, and is more resistant to chemicals and heat treatment.


----------



## justarealguy

Ideally I'd like a PBT set since it's an investment and you invest in quality etc. However, if I feel the need I'll order a keycap set when they come in.


----------



## kayoh

Thanks for the input, I do have another quick general question. Why does it seem people prefer 10keyless over the standard 104? Any reason in particular?


----------



## ninjaburrito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*












Edit: nvm


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kayoh*


Thanks for the input, I do have another quick general question. Why does it seem people prefer 10keyless over the standard 104? Any reason in particular?


Actually, normal 104 key models sell more than Tenkeyless models.

Tenkeyless models are catching on in popularity because it gives you the option to save space with the keyboard. Especially for those that don't really use the num-pad.

The DK1087 also allows you to use some of the keys on the right hand side like you would a normal Numeric Keypad.


----------



## kayoh

I see, thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14773666*
> I see, thanks!


No problem.


----------



## Intense

PBT keys have a better texture in my opinion. They feel more grippy and less cheap, also you can't feel the lettering, whereas on the ABS keys u can.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14773894*
> PBT keys have a better texture in my opinion. They feel more grippy and less cheap, also you can't feel the lettering, whereas on the ABS keys u can.


Like switch type, that's subjective.

Abrasion and Chemical tests are scientific.

Personally, I like POM keycaps, and MX-Clear switches. I also don't like most ABS keycaps & MX-Red switches.
Though, I could easily find 10 people to disagree with me.


----------



## Intense

what are POM keycaps like, they aren't in the mechanical keyboard thread


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14774108*
> what are POM keycaps like, they aren't in the mechanical keyboard thread


I need to write a section for them.

POM as a material is soft and makes a deeper pitch when bottoming out. It also feels a bit like PBT does.

My POM keycaps are thicker like those on my Deck (PBT) as well. Which is what I prefer. Since it changes the sound of bottoming out to more of a "clonk" instead of a "clack" or "clink"*

*Clink is the sound of a MX-Blue clicking, then bottoming out.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14774058*
> Personally, I like POM keycaps, and MX-Clear switches. I also don't like most ABS keycaps & MX-Red switches.


Tater Tot, find me a tenkeyless or smaller(like Choc Mini or Poker) keyboard with Clears!









I want to try clears really bad, but I've never seen a tenkeyless with them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14774179*
> Tater Tot, find me a tenkeyless or smaller(like Choc Mini or Poker) keyboard with Clears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try clears really bad, but I've never seen a tenkeyless with them.


Currently, your best option would be to cannibalize a Cherry board with Clear's and then put them into the KBC Poker.

Right now, I'm working with Ducky to arrange MX-Clear keyboards.

My Deck has MX-Clear switches, and they are my personal favorite switch since they're more tactile than MX-Browns and also stiffer (thus I don't bottom out.)

I can get used to MX-Browns but I grew up on Alps & Buckling springs. I only used Rubber Domes for 3 years or so. Since my longest use keyboard was an Alps keyboard.

That, and the computers I grew up had mechanical keyboards (Model M & AEKII)


----------



## HWI

I'm not tinker inclined and I'm no good with a soldering iron, so I'm afraid making a frankenstein Poker with Clears would be out of the question for me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14774229*
> I'm not tinker inclined and I'm no good with a soldering iron, so I'm afraid making a frankenstein Poker with Clears would be out of the question for me.


I've done a switch swap in the past, and I plan to make some Ghetto Greens (black spring, MX Blue switch) and Ghetto Reds (MX Blue spring, MX Black switch) in the future.

I need to order another WASD keyboard to do it though (since that's my planned victim.)

I'm a tinker at heart.


----------



## Intense

how do you go about replacing the springs to ghetto mod it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14774288*
> how do you go about replacing the springs to ghetto mod it


You have to solderer the switch (and if it's plate mounted, remove it from the metal plate) then separate the bottom part of the housing from the top and at that point, pull out the spring and put in the new one.

You have to make sure you're in a clean environment, because a hair can screw the switch up.

I'd also recommend being careful not to damage the metal leaf inside.


----------



## Intense

One user on youtube shows how he did it without unsoldering. Just used angled tweezers and a flat head to pull the top off


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14774826*
> One user on youtube shows how he did it without unsoldering. Just used angled tweezers and a flat head to pull the top off


For plate mounted switches, you have to de-solder.

For PCB mounted switches, you don't need to solder.


----------



## kayoh

I'm not sure if this has been asked, probably, but if I were to order the standard 104 ABS keyboard and then get the PBT caps on the side, would there be anyway for it to ship over with the PBT caps already installed?

(Don't burn me too hard)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14775432*
> I'm not sure if this has been asked, probably, but if I were to order the standard 104 ABS keyboard and then get the PBT caps on the side, would there be anyway for it to ship over with the PBT caps already installed?
> 
> (Don't burn me too hard)


PBT keycaps are not in stock; but I would suggest (For time's sake) to just do it yourself.

Ducky keyboards come with a free keycap puller as well as some extra keys already. It would take less than an hour, and there's nothing special you have to do to swap the keycaps.

Just push the puller down, pull up the key, and replace.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;14766990*
> 1008 / 1087's are now posted. Let me know if you guys have issues. Two caveats to remember:
> 
> 1 - I get slammed with orders/e-mails when new shipments arrive, so it may take me a day or two to get through them all, so please be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - I don't have a ton of shipping materials on hand, so still waiting on a refresh. I should have more by end of week.


Have you run out of packing materials yet? I'm just curious as to how long the wait will be.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14775736*
> Have you run out of packing materials yet? I'm just curious as to how long the wait will be.


if they did run out of packing materials he said they would be getting more in probably tomorrow or friday, so the wait wouldn't be long


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14775736*
> Have you run out of packing materials yet? I'm just curious as to how long the wait will be.


He said the end of the week. I honestly don't expect my order to show up much before next Friday.


----------



## GBob314

Would you expect for the shine keyboards to be in within a month, or will it take longer do you think? I know you probably don't know for sure, but a rough estimate would be nice. If it will take longer than a month then I'll probably just buy a keyboard now. Just a "yeah, it is going to be a while." is all I need to know.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GBob314*


Would you expect for the shine keyboards to be in within a month, or will it take longer do you think? I know you probably don't know for sure, but a rough estimate would be nice. If it will take longer than a month then I'll probably just buy a keyboard now. Just a "yeah, it is going to be a while." is all I need to know.


I expect between the end of November to the middle of January.

As you may know, Chinese New Year is in Feb so we wanna get that order in and I'll be making it as soon as I get some words back from Ducky on a few different options.

It definitely won't be a month as they need to make the boards, the caps, and assemble them. Then get them shipped to us.


----------



## GBob314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14780943*
> I expect between the end of November to the middle of January.
> 
> As you may know, Chinese New Year is in Feb so we wanna get that order in and I'll be making it as soon as I get some words back from Ducky on a few different options.
> 
> It definitely won't be a month as they need to make the boards, the caps, and assemble them. Then get them shipped to us.


Thanks for the information. I could probably wait, but I am just too damned impatient!


----------



## bob808

I got my tracking number this morning








I'll post pictures and a review when I recieve the board-


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Same here, I went with the 1008. I can't wait to see how it compares to other boards that I have used.


----------



## HWI

Do the boards come with a keycap puller? It says so in the OP, but since it hasn't been updated in a while I wanted to verify. I'm probably going to order the 1087 w/ PBT caps and Black switches in the next couple days. Still trying to decide between the 1087 and a KBC Poker.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14786377*
> Do the boards come with a keycap puller? It says so in the OP, but since it hasn't been updated in a while I wanted to verify. I'm probably going to order the 1087 w/ PBT caps and Black switches in the next couple days. Still trying to decide between the 1087 and a KBC Poker.


Yeah, it'll come with a Keycap puller, Lavender WASD keys, normal esc key, red ducky key, & red ducky logo key (both for esc)


----------



## HWI

Cool, thanks for the help Tator. A couple more questions;

Do they still come with the OCN flame logo esc key too? I know they used to, but none of the pics on tankguys site show the esc key, so just wondering.

Do you know of any sites that sell PBT WASD keys in multiple colors? I'm not a fan of lavender, so I'd like to pick up some different colors. If not, I'll probably just order some ABS ones from WASD keyboards.


----------



## Intense

my risk paid off! fedex says my keyboards coming saturday
















fedex comes around 10:30 to my house too


----------



## Nano5656

Hi, Where I noticed some people in thier reviews have a ducky wrist rest with thier keyboards, where can i get this? I can't seem to find a link for it anywhere.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

You'll need to order it from China. I got one from PChome. To be honest it isn't really even the greatest wrist rest in the world. You won't be missing out on much.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Cool, thanks for the help Tator. A couple more questions;

Do they still come with the OCN flame logo esc key too? I know they used to, but none of the pics on tankguys site show the esc key, so just wondering.

Do you know of any sites that sell PBT WASD keys in multiple colors? I'm not a fan of lavender, so I'd like to pick up some different colors. If not, I'll probably just order some ABS ones from WASD keyboards.


Right now, no one that I know of (for Cherry MX-Switches at least.)

Das Keyboards sells a bright green set of WASD keycaps.

You can also get engraved ABS keycaps of just about any color from WASD Keyboards.

And yes, these should come with the Flame ESC key, they probably just put them in the bag of extra keys instead of on the board.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


Hi, Where I noticed some people in thier reviews have a ducky wrist rest with thier keyboards, where can i get this? I can't seem to find a link for it anywhere.


The intial run we did of these keyboards, came with a wrist rest. It was a gift for early adopters.

We have since spoken with Ducky and we will be stocking them sometime in the future with the Overclock.net logo on them as well.

I had one sample sent to me, but I wanted some changes/touch-ups done to it. 
We want quality, so I normally check the product before we list a new one.


----------



## HWI

Excellent. Thanks for the help Tator.

I'll be looking forward to the OCN branded Ducky wrist rests as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Excellent. Thanks for the help Tator.

I'll be looking forward to the OCN branded Ducky wrist rests as well.


If the boards would stop selling so fast, I'd be able to get more stock of the small stuff.

For those that don't own one of our Ducky's, I plan to do another run of the OCN Esc key for Cherry MX Switches.


----------



## HWI

Just ordered that 1087 with PBT caps and Black switches and ordered a couple different colored WASD sets from WASD keyboards. Looking forward to getting them.


----------



## jgweb2000

Any word on replacement keycaps for us who have defective paint on our keycaps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgweb2000*


Any word on replacement keycaps for us who have defective paint on our keycaps?


I'll be contacting you guys soon.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14788752*
> Yeah, it'll come with a Keycap puller, Lavender WASD keys, normal esc key, red ducky key, & red ducky logo key (both for esc)


Actually this round appears to just have the USB cable and a PS2 converter. Never the same thing twice...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;14795900*
> Actually this round appears to just have the USB cable and a PS2 converter. Never the same thing twice...


Time to send some emails.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14797365*
> Time to send some emails.


I'll check a couple more tonight, just to be sure.

On the bright side, shipping materials have arrived, so shipping will resume unimpeded now. Monday is a holiday so nothing will ship again until Tuesday, but we're back in business


----------



## Intense

keyboard comes tomorrow morning :3 ill take some pics


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys;14795900*
> Actually this round appears to just have the USB cable and a PS2 converter. Never the same thing twice...


Son of a.... Does it at least come with a OCN flame esc key? I wish I'd known it wasn't going to come with a key cap puller, I would have ordered one with WASD keyboards when I ordered some extra WASD keys.


----------



## reaper~

^ I highly doubt it'll come with an OCN keycap because those were sold separately from the beginning unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14804073*
> ^ I highly doubt it'll come with an OCN keycap because those were sold separately from the beginning unless I'm mistaken.


You may be right, I'm not sure. I remember seeing some pics of OCN Ducky keyboards that had the flame esc keycap, I assumes they came with it, but they may have just purchased it separate.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14804131*
> You may be right, I'm not sure. I remember seeing some pics of OCN Ducky keyboards that had the flame esc keycap, I assumes they came with it, but they may have just purchased it separate.


I am confident that our specifications included the flame Esc key - that should certainly be present, along with the full Overclock.net logo on the spacebar's front edge.The flame keycap was originally sold separately (and still is), but comes along with one of the full keyboards. The individual keycaps are made by Fentek Industries, the ones that come on the keyboards are of Ducky manufacture.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14804218*
> I am confident that our specifications included the flame Esc key - that should certainly be present, along with the full Overclock.net logo on the spacebar's front edge.The flame keycap was originally sold separately (and still is), but comes along with one of the full keyboards. The individual keycaps are made by Fentek Industries, the ones that come on the keyboards are of Ducky manufacture.


Awesome. Thanks for the info.


----------



## reaper~

Cool. Well, at least I got mine already.









[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/DSC04408.jpg]


----------



## Tator Tot

All of these boards should come with the Flame ESC key.

As for the key puller and extra caps, they should have been included; but I've already sent an email off about it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Well, I just about to pull out of my driveway and to my surprise there was a package at the door. I knew exactly what it was. I had to go and try it out for a bit.

I ordered the 1008. When I opened the box I saw the keycap puller and extra keys which was a surprise. This is pretty much the first thing that I have typed on the board so these are just my first impressions. So far it seems nice. I only have two real gripes so far. First is that I can feel the pad printing on the keys. The one that does bother me a bit is the MX green on the space bar, its stiff.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14808412*
> Well, I just about to pull out of my driveway and to my surprise there was a package at the door. I knew exactly what it was. I had to go and try it out for a bit.
> 
> I ordered the 1008. When I opened the box I saw the keycap puller and extra keys which was a surprise. This is pretty much the first thing that I have typed on the board so these are just my first impressions. So far it seems nice. I only have two real gripes so far. *First is that I can feel the pad printing on the keys.* The one that does bother me a bit is the MX green on the space bar, its stiff.


i told you guys...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14773894*
> PBT keys have a better texture in my opinion. They feel more grippy and less cheap, *also you can't feel the lettering, whereas on the ABS keys u can.*


i like the mx clear thats under the spacebar on my brown switch board :3


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14808412*
> ...I ordered the 1008. When I opened the box I saw the keycap puller and extra keys which was a surprise....


Yea actually they do seem to have them after all. I must have just not seem them in the couple boxes I opened for the pictures. They likely just slid somewhere and were hiding. I just checked a few more, and they have them


----------



## HWI

Crap, I just ordered a key puller cause I didn't think it was coming with one. LOL


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankguys*


Yea actually they do seem to have them after all. I must have just not seem them in the couple boxes I opened for the pictures. They likely just slid somewhere and were hiding. I just checked a few more, and they have them










Oh thank god.


----------



## kayoh

ETA on DK1008 PBT w/browns?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kayoh*


ETA on DK1008 PBT w/browns?


I haven't made any plans to stock them yet. It seems that you can never stock enough to suit everyone's needs









Though, after the next order (Which will include DK9008-Shine) I'll most likely look to stock various boards with Browns & PBT keycaps given their popularity.


----------



## Scrappy

Tator is the next order going to come with PCB keycaps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Tator is the next order going to come with PCB keycaps?


I've opted to set those 1 order behind (so after the Shine's) due to time constraints. I want to get the DK9008-Shine model in stock as soon as possible due to the number of members waiting on them.


----------



## haticK

Does that mean the next order of Shines won't have PBT keycaps or are you referring to the other keyboards?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK;14878017*
> Does that mean the next order of Shines won't have PBT keycaps or are you referring to the other keyboards?


The first order of Shine's won't have PBT keycaps, we're having some made in the same style as the ABS keycaps though; to see what they'll look like and feel like.

The first run most likely will not include ISO versions or MX-Clears (that's what it looks like right now.)

Though, I'm exploring all options.

Keycaps can be made rather quickly though. So if the PBT samples look good, I could easily have them produced in mass by deadlines.

Making 100 boards with MX-Clear switches would be much harder though (in terms of time constraints) as well as making boards in ISO layout (since that would take a seperate assembly line.)

But it's all in the details.

Once I know what's available and what options can be met by what deadlines I'll update everyone.









There's a lot of back and forth; but I only give out definitive answers, as the "maybes" or "possibilities" usually end up being wrong or at least, off by a bit.


----------



## HWI

Got my 1087 w/ PBT caps today. Me likey.


----------



## kayoh

regarding the shines, how much are they looking to be? and are any coming with browns?


----------



## wompwomp

Any idea when you guys will be restocking the black PBT keycaps no infil?

It's been awhile.


----------



## CM MR HAF

This is a good idea. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14948496*
> Any idea when you guys will be restocking the black PBT keycaps no infil?
> 
> It's been awhile.


We've placed the Shine order; so the next order (probably in stock some time early next year.)

We'll be periodically restocking different boards and what not. We've been building diversity and judging community appeal for certain product types.


----------



## drufause

Just got my 1087 in today fits in my Pack and love the feel of the space bar I think my thumbs are going to be sporting biceps soon.


----------



## bob808

I recently recieved my new Ducky mechanical keyboard and wrote a review located HERE.










I hope this review may be helpful to any of you who are debating whether or not these boards are worth it.










I posted this in the keyboard section but thought I should post it here also.


----------



## The Bebop

Hey first post outside of the new members section, just wanted to say i bought a ducky 1008 mx brown keyboard, couple of hours ago, off of tankguys. building a new rig soon and wanted to try a mechanical, this forum provided all kinds of info, so id like to thank u all for that. if i like this the way i think i will im going to want the ducky shine, i play in the dark a lot. Thanks again

BD.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Bebop;15018727*
> Hey first post outside of the new members section, just wanted to say i bought a ducky 1008 mx brown keyboard, couple of hours ago, off of tankguys. building a new rig soon and wanted to try a mechanical, this forum provided all kinds of info, so id like to thank u all for that. if i like this the way i think i will im going to want the ducky shine, i play in the dark a lot. Thanks again
> 
> BD.












When you get the keyboard, feel free to post your thoughts.







I do honestly hope you love it, as that's the whole reason for bringing this stuff to the public.

If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, feel free to PM me as well so I can assist you.

As a small suggestion; I don't normally use a backlit keyboard because previous offerings a year back didn't have the features that all the new modern ones have (mechanical keyboard wise), so I got myself a desk lamp to be above the keyboard. Personally I like it more, since the illumination is down and doesn't shine up into my face.

It's also much easier to replace the bulb if it goes out; compared to an LED in a keyboard.


----------



## The Bebop

Yeah its possible i might not end up getting the ducky shine. We'll see when the time comes, on my last rig i had the logitech illuminated keyboard, with the white leds and i liked that a lot, not so much into the blue or red or green leds. Only time will tell i guess.

BD


----------



## jgweb2000

Hey Tator,

I feel like I am nagging at this point... but whats the story for those of us with 'defective' PBT keycaps? The wear has definitely spread to other keys on my board, and the original C and V keys that wore are looking worse.

Thanks,
Jgweb2000


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Bebop*


Yeah its possible i might not end up getting the ducky shine. We'll see when the time comes, on my last rig i had the logitech illuminated keyboard, with the white leds and i liked that a lot, not so much into the blue or red or green leds. Only time will tell i guess.

BD


The Ducky Shine model we're looking to stock, will be with White LEDs.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgweb2000*


Hey Tator,

I feel like I am nagging at this point... but whats the story for those of us with 'defective' PBT keycaps? The wear has definitely spread to other keys on my board, and the original C and V keys that wore are looking worse.

Thanks,
Jgweb2000


For those that sent me PM's I sent them emails.

Send me a PM and I'll get you sorted out as well.









Sorry if you sent me a PM and got skipped over though, it was my error on that one most likely.


----------



## The Bebop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Ducky Shine model we're looking to stock, will be with White LEDs.










I read that earlier, I'm looking forward to seeing them, then maybe buying them... well one of them. Thanks

BD


----------



## kensairabbit37

So hopefully I'm understanding this right, the only backlit mechanical keyboard you guys are currently selling is the Ducky Shine? Am I correct in saying the 9008-G2 is not backlit? Assuming that's correct, do you have any idea of an ETA on those Shines? I'm definitely interested in purchasing one when they are available in Blacks or Browns.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kensairabbit37;15078448*
> So hopefully I'm understanding this right, the only backlit mechanical keyboard you guys are currently selling is the Ducky Shine? Am I correct in saying the 9008-G2 is not backlit? Assuming that's correct, do you have any idea of an ETA on those Shines? I'm definitely interested in purchasing one when they are available in Blacks or Browns.


They should be stocked towards the end of October/Start of November.

The DK9008-G2 is not backlit; but in the future, Ducky will have the DK9008-G2 Pro which lights the WASD & Arrow Cluster.


----------



## kensairabbit37

Okay, that's great!

Just to confirm, those Shines will be available with Browns?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kensairabbit37;15080317*
> Okay, that's great!
> 
> Just to confirm, those Shines will be available with Browns?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


That is the plan, correct.


----------



## The Bebop

my ducky came in today, typing on it now, really really awesome but now i want the shine cause i want some white led's haha i need to go and type more somewhere hmmm...

BD


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

If you guys can get some of these Ducky boards with green alps in at anywhere near that price I would be all over one, especially with the PBT keycaps.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Bebop;15108872*
> my ducky came in today, typing on it now, really really awesome but now i want the shine cause i want some white led's haha i need to go and type more somewhere hmmm...
> 
> BD


Notepad. Stream of consciousness. Do eet.

Then post it so we can read about how much you like your new keyboard.


----------



## The Bebop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgweb2000*


Notepad. Stream of consciousness. Do eet.

Then post it so we can read about how much you like your new keyboard.


HAHA no because that would be wayy too personal, I'm new here and dont want to burn down the tiny bridge i've created for myself. I like this keyboard though, like the sound it makes while i type stuff. I do want the backlit one though. guess i'll see about picking up one of those when they become available. I do think i need to get a wristpad thing, gotta look around for a awesome one, anyone have any suggestions on that? thanks for this thread, wouldnt have bought one otherwise.

BD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Bebop*


HAHA no because that would be wayy too personal, I'm new here and dont want to burn down the tiny bridge i've created for myself. I like this keyboard though, like the sound it makes while i type stuff. I do want the backlit one though. guess i'll see about picking up one of those when they become available. I do think i need to get a wristpad thing, gotta look around for a awesome one, anyone have any suggestions on that? thanks for this thread, wouldnt have bought one otherwise.

BD


If you have a local office supplies/electronics store; I suggest going to them and trying out the different types they offer.

I found one recently that uses small beads inside a bag which I may like more than my gel or mem-foam ones.


----------



## The Bebop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15134278*
> If you have a local office supplies/electronics store; I suggest going to them and trying out the different types they offer.
> 
> I found one recently that uses small beads inside a bag which I may like more than my gel or mem-foam ones.


Yeah I had one of those for my mouse a long while ago, Ill give a look around thanks.

BD


----------



## Intense

the lettering on my PBT keycap set wore off on a bunch of keys


----------



## Tator Tot

send me a PM please


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15167238*
> send me a PM please


sent


----------



## aznkidd05

Hey Tator, I was wondering what would happen if the LED went out. Would it be replaceable or what?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznkidd05*


Hey Tator, I was wondering what would happen if the LED went out. Would it be replaceable or what?


Beyond RMA?

Yeah, the LED's on mechanical keyboards are a serviceable part if you're good with a soldering gun. They're 5mm LED's if memory serves. You just need to look up on the particulars of the board as to what type of LED it is.


----------



## csm725

The LED's used on Cherry switches are 3mm AFAIK.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15210866*
> The LED's used on Cherry switches are 3mm AFAIK.


Yeah you're right, 3mm's.

I was comparing them by eye against my 7mm LED's and they looked bigger than 3's.


----------



## Nu11u5

Will TankGuys stock DK9008-G2 with PBT keycaps and either blue or brown switches within the next few months?

How hard is it to find windowed Cherry keycaps for these boards? (I may just go with ABS and replace them later)

This is going to be my first mechanical keyboard purchase and the Ducky board seems to be the best fit for me. Thanks for making them easily available in the US!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nu11u5;15260682*
> Will TankGuys stock DK9008-G2 with PBT keycaps and either blue or brown switches within the next few months?
> 
> How hard is it to find windowed Cherry keycaps for these boards? (I may just go with ABS and replace them later)
> 
> This is going to be my first mechanical keyboard purchase and the Ducky board seems to be the best fit for me. Thanks for making them easily available in the US!


We plan to stock more replacement keycaps in the future which are just etched but have no infill.

Replacement keycaps are not too hard to find, and can often be imported if nothing else.

The next shipment of keyboards will actually be the DK9008-S which is the backlit model.

Also, the DK1008 is still in stock and has MX-Browns. It's a full sized keyboard with the numpad.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Any plans to stock the white lasered keycaps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;15263864*
> Any plans to stock the white lasered keycaps?


It really depends on cost but it's possible and I have considered it.


----------



## Serket

Hey, a few questions here.

I realize most of this has been answered already, but I couldn't help but wonder if there was any new info. So, if you could answer the following that would be great.

- You said the Ducky 9008 shines that you guys ordered have white LEDs instead of Blue ones? (I wasn't even aware of a model with white LEDs, is why I ask)
- Is there any price point you can give for the shine (This may be a stretch but whether PBT caps will be available and what not)
- I believe so far it seems like they will be cherry blacks/reds/browns/blues (Any chance for whites?)
- Any updates for the ETA? (Mainly wanting to know if there's a chance it could be delayed, right now it seems like late october to early november correct?)

I am currently holding back from purchasing a 9008 G2 by waiting for the shine. So thanks in advance for any light you can shed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes, white LED's.
No, I'm not saying price yet.
Yes, we're aiming for Cherry MX-Blue, Black, Brown, Red, & Clear switches. (Clear's are the 55cN Tactile switches, which is what I believe you mean, by whites.)
Yes, the plan is still for the end of October / Start of November to have them in stock.


----------



## matt27

Hello all,

I've been looking up mechanical keyboards now for the past 2 weeks, going through each model and make looking for my right fit. I believe i found it in the Ducky Shine.

My confusion comes from the following:

1) I can't seem to find any concrete place to buy it from ( when it does come out)
2) Is it in fact still coming out end of October/early November, or are they shipping now?
3) I've seen several pictures of the keyboard yet still I'm reading from people that not the entire board is backlit....so maybe just a final confirmation on this.
4) I read also that the price is still up in the air however I am seeing a lot of 169.99$ floating around. Is this accurate?
5) Although in fairly certain of this point already, since I'm asking any ways, we do get the choice of which switches we want correct? I sure i saw they are using MX black/blue/red/brown. ( I would love the brown ones







)

That's all for now, and thank you in advance


----------



## Tator Tot

Overclock.net offers our own custom version of Ducky Keyboards.

1.) We plan to have them in stock at the End of October / Start of November on the TankGuys website ( http://www.tankguys.com/ )
2.) Yes
3.) The entire keyboard is backlit
4.) That price was in Singapore Dollars, a US price hasn't been stated yet.
5.) Yes, there will be switch options.


----------



## soloz2

How have I missed this?!?!?

I already have a Filco board and don't have the funds to pick up a new KB right now, but is there anyway I could get just the OCN ESC and space keys?


----------



## csm725

They're OOS on TankGuys








Tator is planning to restock them though sometime in November/December (don't quote me on the timeline)...


----------



## soloz2

Just found them. I'll have to check back next month. Black on black would work well


----------



## iota

So, I'm trying to decide between DAS and the OCN ducky boards. I want the Cherry Browns, but it seems like the only models available on tank guys are the $80 ones (not the $110 ones listed in the OP). EDIT: just realized that everything is out of stock.

What's the quality difference? Are there going to be any non-backlit brown boards available in the upcoming restock?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iota;15370228*
> So, I'm trying to decide between DAS and the OCN ducky boards. I want the Cherry Browns, but it seems like the only models available on tank guys are the $80 ones (not the $110 ones listed in the OP). EDIT: just realized that everything is out of stock.
> 
> What's the quality difference? Are there going to be any non-backlit brown boards available in the upcoming restock?


The next restock will be Backlit models.

The $80 ones are not any worse in terms of quality; but they do not have as many features. Which is why they are cheaper.
The only extra features they have are the detachable USB cable, Volume Up/Down/Mute, & a Calculator Key.


----------



## Serket

Another question here. Seeing as how you guys aren't accepting preorders or anything like that, when the shines do get stocked will there by any announcement?

Basically, are we just hoping to refresh the Tankyguys website a few weeks from now? Or will there be an announcement made here that the shines will be purchasable in X days. I doubt you guys will instantly run out of stock, so I'm sure that's not an issue. But I was just curious what your plans were for this.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tator Tot

There will be an announcement in this thread.


----------



## Serket

Yet, another question here.

Apparently, in the past, some sellers of ducky boards have managed to include different colored key caps (or a red ducky/escape key). Do you have any info if there`s gonna be any extras included with the shine? Even a ps/2 adapter, for example.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serket;15386329*
> Yet, another question here.
> 
> Apparently, in the past, some sellers of ducky boards have managed to include different colored key caps (or a red ducky/escape key). Do you have any info if there`s gonna be any extras included with the shine? Even a ps/2 adapter, for example.


The shine will include a PS/2 adapter, but no replacement keycaps.


----------



## stevierg

Ohh, I really hope I get one of the first orders. I've been waiting for the Ducky Shine, I originally created my account 6 months ago specifically asking about a ducky back lit keyboard.

I've very excited about this :-D


----------



## freedumb

ordered the tkl brown with pbt caps, hope it comes fast!


----------



## FyreBurn

The link appears to be broken for me...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FyreBurn;15412594*
> The link appears to be broken for me...


Please go here and see what we currently have in stock.

The DK1008 is a full sized keyboard (with numpad) but the pictures do not entirely seem that way.

We'll have the information on the Front Page updated ASAP but it's been delayed shortly.


----------



## Serket

Hey, I know you've stated that you cannot give any info on the pricing as of late (for the Shine). But, maybe it would be possible to give a potential range? Also, any new details you can give?

I'm sure most of these questions are seeming quite redundant by now. But, like many I'm sure, I have been waiting for this board to get stocked for some time now. I don't want to wait a month to potentially find out that I cannot purchase the board at the end of the day =\\.

For shipping to Canada, Tankguys unfortunately only has a priority option that costs 33$. I feel it's possible for the total to ring up 200 for the shine, when it does come out, and that isn't too favourable.


----------



## Tator Tot

It shouldn't be much more expensive than the DK9008-G2 which normally comes in around $110.

I would expect less than $200 shipped to Canada as well; to be honest though, I haven't checked what are retail price is gonna be yet.

Also, the first stocked Shine's will most likely be with *red* LEDs instead of white. That is only because of a last second issue.


----------



## Serket

I appreciate the info.

Not having white LEDs is a bit of a downer. But red LEDs are still different from the standard blue ones, which is a plus.

Hopefully no issues concerning cherry switch availability or potential delays come up. Just wondering though, I believe you mentioned that the next order you receive would be early next year correct?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serket;15457145*
> I appreciate the info.
> 
> Not having white LEDs is a bit of a downer. But red LEDs are still different from the standard blue ones, which is a plus.
> 
> Hopefully no issues concerning cherry switch availability or potential delays come up. Just wondering though, I believe you mentioned that the next order you receive would be early next year correct?


When the next shipment arrives could be sooner; but I estimate for longer delivery times due to it being the holidays and customs getting overrun by all of the last minute importing of goods (thus causing higher than average delays.

We do plan to stock white boards in the future. We may also stock a few blue LED models as well to keep everyone happy.
As the poll is split 11 / 8 on the Blue vs Red argument.

Switch issues are more or a time concern though, we just need to emass enough of them.


----------



## Serket

Quick responses.. Always nice 8)

The market is more or less full of red and blue back lit keyboards. Most LEDs tend to be blue these days, be it on your monitor or whatever.

I feel that white LEDs are without a doubt the most unique, as only like.. 2 Keyboards have them, in recent memory. One being the TT Meka G-unit which is not fully LED lit.

I like that you guys are going full throttle with this though. Looking like you have all your bases covered with LEDs and switches. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well, we do know that as Overclock.net; we'll never be Thermaltake, Corsair, Mionix, Zowie Gear, Steel Series, or any of those other gaming companies out there. Never even come close to their market share.

Though, they all seem to be doing the same thing in certain aspects. So we hope to offer the option to our users in terms of freedom of choice.
So they can have more of what they want, and not just forced to accept what's on the market.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15457044*
> Also, the first stocked Shine's will most likely be with *red* LEDs instead of white. That is only because of a last second issue.


That's a little disappointing







I was hoping to get mine before xmas. I'll be holding out for the whites. You guys are rocking at this though.


----------



## Serket

Fingers crossed that the shipment arrives sooner rather than later..!


----------



## Tator Tot

I asked if I could borrow Japan's Gundam so I can just fly them over the pacific but Japan denied my line of credit


----------



## Serket

Would be one hell of a priority mailing option if that were the case.


----------



## cre3d

Subbed and eagerly awaiting the backlit release! This board has pieced together all the features I want that other mechanicals have only part of, never the whole set. Backlit, browns, media keys and quality


----------



## Serket

That's exactly it isn't it?

Good selection of switches, media keys (super important for me), and the extra features are a nice plus (key repeat toggle, and the 4 extra shortcut keys).

Waiting is always so painful though =\\.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I asked if I could borrow Japan's Gundam so I can just fly them over the pacific but Japan denied my line of credit










It's not your credit they're disputing, but your trigger discipline. The credit thing was just a cover story


----------



## remotehuman

I would love a white LED white ducky keyboard. I'll just keep dreaming


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remotehuman*


I would love a white LED white ducky keyboard. I'll just keep dreaming


I concur.


----------



## cre3d

Just picked up a filco ninja to check out what this mechanical business is all about and while I love the feel of it I'm already missing my media keys/backlighting. WTB DUCKY


----------



## spRICE

Links seem to be down.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;15565415*
> Links seem to be down.


http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards.html

That'll show you what's in stock right now.

DK9008-G2 = high end 108 Key (US ANSI Layout) board
DK1008 = Mid Range 104 Key (US ANSI Layout) board
DK1087 = Mid Range 87 Key (US ANSI layout) tenkeyless board.


----------



## Claymoar

I just bought a Ducky with MX reds for work a few weeks ago. Now when typing at home on my Lycosa with the partially worn wasd I dream of the ducky awaiting me at work. Using a ducky is seriously addicting. I am anxiously awaiting some Cherry MX Clear Shines. I dont even care about the backlit color.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Claymoar;15578191*
> I just bought a Ducky with MX reds for work a few weeks ago. Now when typing at home on my Lycosa with the partially worn wasd I dream of the ducky awaiting me at work. Using a ducky is seriously addicting. I am anxiously awaiting some Cherry MX Clear Shines. I dont even care about the backlit color.


Glad to hear! I know exactly what you mean. I ended up taking one of my mechanicals to work so I didn't have to use my cheap one there.


----------



## kensairabbit37

Sorry if this is impatient, but now that we are into early November, is there any better estimate of when the Shines will be in stock? I'm soo giddy to order one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kensairabbit37*


Sorry if this is impatient, but now that we are into early November, is there any better estimate of when the Shines will be in stock? I'm soo giddy to order one.


Not yet, but I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kensairabbit37;15583871*
> Sorry if this is impatient, but now that we are into early November, is there any better estimate of when the Shines will be in stock? I'm soo giddy to order one.


You and me both buddy! As luck would have it the red led's will complement my new storm spawn too


----------



## ObscureVisions

Is the "Ducky Keyboard - DK1008-BELLB ABS MX Brown" Link a Fullszie Keyboard i can't see in the Picture?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureVisions;15596982*
> Is the "Ducky Keyboard - DK1008-BELLB ABS MX Brown" Link a Fullszie Keyboard i can't see in the Picture?


Yes it is.


----------



## ObscureVisions

Are there any other Pictures of it? or a board that looks the same?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *ObscureVisions*   Are there any other Pictures of it? or a board that looks the same?  
I don't think anyone has taken good photos of it for a review on OCN yet.

Though, there is a quick youtube clip of someone typing on the specific OCN model:


----------



## chia233

Do they sell the OCN keycap separately?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15611176*
> Do they sell the OCN keycap separately?


We had a limited run of them in the past and we're looking to have more in the future.


----------



## pjBSOD

I want a Ducky so bad...


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We had a limited run of them in the past and we're looking to have more in the future.










Thanks for the quick response! Could you give me a price-point and approximately when it will be available again?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Thanks for the quick response! Could you give me a price-point and approximately when it will be available again?


They were $5 w/ shipping last time.

As for an ETA, I don't have an official one yet, but it will most likely be early next year.


----------



## ObscureVisions

And these ship to Australia?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureVisions;15613902*
> And these ship to Australia?


The keyboards do, yes.


----------



## ObscureVisions

You reply so Fast >.<
Quote:


> The keyboards do, yes


What doesn't Ship?


----------



## Tator Tot

non-OCN merchandise


----------



## ObscureVisions

Ah cool, Thanks =D

I shall order one as soon as i get paid =D

Does it come with a Wrist Rest?


----------



## soloz2

Is there an ETA on the cherry MX keycaps? I'd like a black on black set.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2;15625584*
> Is there an ETA on the cherry MX keycaps? I'd like a black on black set.


Not yet, but I'll be giving one ASAP. Don't expect it till next year though.


----------



## cre3d

Having recently modified my Rosewill Cherry MX-red board with silicone o-ring dampeners I can definitively say that this is the absolute best typing/gaming setup I've ever used aside from the lack of backlighting & media keys. Now, I'm worried that this mod might not be backlight friendly, does anyone happen to have any insight on this issue? The O-Rings go on the stem of the key caps themselves and dampen the "bottoming out" of the keys as you type, both softening the landing and making it considerably quieter at the same time while reducing key travel just a touch. I feel like it might block the light from the LED's however, curious if anyone has any experience in this regard?


----------



## Tator Tot

That's true, because of the design of a Cherry MX switch; the O-Ring or Pad dampeners just don't work right.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not yet, but I'll be giving one ASAP. Don't expect it till next year though.










hmm... I was hoping for sooner...


----------



## Vestito

is there an ETA on a ducky shine ocn edition?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> is there an ETA on a ducky shine ocn edition?


So much of that question right thur.







+


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> is there an ETA on a ducky shine ocn edition?


The order was placed and Red LED backlit boards are on there way. Once I've got a good date in mind I'll be letting everyone know. The only issue I have with giving out an ETA too early is customs sometimes take awhile to process these things.


----------



## Exige816

awesome. idk if its possible to make custom requests?

blue led, mx cherry blue switches? ocn version ofc.


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The order was placed and Red LED backlit boards are on there way. Once I've got a good date in mind I'll be letting everyone know. The only issue I have with giving out an ETA too early is customs sometimes take awhile to process these things.


Would love a shine in blue led, and mx cherry blues as well!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exige816*
> 
> awesome. idk if its possible to make custom requests?
> blue led, mx cherry blue switches? ocn version ofc.


Ordering a custom version won't be possible but we will be stock white LED versions in the future and we may do a small order of Blue LED versions as well. I make no promises right now.


----------



## forcemblem

I'm wondering if the [ Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 - PBT, Black ] will be out of stock until the red backlit ver. comes out. If so.. then I might as well hope and wait for a blue backlit ver. x: By the way, will/do they still with the replaceable caps and the kit that it came with before?

Or.. Is it only Cherry Blue MX that is receiving the LED?

Is there an updated post about what is still being offered currently? The first post appears outdated. ):


----------



## Tator Tot

We'll be updating the front post in the future once the DK9008-S (Shine) models are out.

Please be patient for now. We will be restocking everything ASAP. It just takes time because as soon as we stock up, we sell out.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Ordering a custom version won't be possible but we will be stock white LED versions in the future and we may do a small order of Blue LED versions as well. I make no promises right now.


+1 on the white LED version!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant wait to get one.


----------



## axipher

+1 to Blue LED version


----------



## byrnetree

+1 on blue LED. Big fan of blue shiny things. mmm shiny...


----------



## wompwomp

I believe I've asked this many times, but is there any ETA at all on the black engraved PBT keycaps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> I believe I've asked this many times, but is there any ETA at all on the black engraved PBT keycaps?


We do not know if we can source them or not. So right now, it is unknown if we will even be able to stock them. As soon as I know I will update everyone.


----------



## Tatakai All

YES!!! The Shines are on their way and it's only a matter of time before I scoop one of those red LED ones. It'll match nicely with my rig, can't wait. I'll be watching this thread very closely.


----------



## MME1122

Hey Tator, is there any chance of the shines coming in a tenkeyless version?
Also, do you know if the keys are PBT?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> With much pleasure, today we're ready launch a line of co-branded Overclock.net/DuckyChannel International mechanical keyboards. For those not aware, Ducky is a Taiwanese company who specializes in very high quality peripherals. Aside from exceptional quality, their products can be quite hard to find - so we're excited to be able to offer them.
> 
> In this initial trial run we're offering 5 models, with more to come in the future.
> Our currently available models are:
> 
> DK 9008-G2 | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches) - ABS Keycaps
> $110 + SH
> Link
> SNIP


The link for the browns is down. Got a new one?


----------



## csm725

The G2 (Year of the Tiger) board is out of stock and has been removed from TankGuys' inventory.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> The link for the browns is down. Got a new one?


No Browns left, but there are blues and blacks.


----------



## bzzeigler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> No Browns left, but there are blues and blacks.


tankguys.com seems to be down, which is quite disappointing, I'd love to place an order on a overclock.net edition G2 or shiney with browns, eventually, maybe, please?

edit: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is down, or at least I think it is but can't check


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bzzeigler*
> 
> tankguys.com seems to be down, which is quite disappointing, I'd love to place an order on a overclock.net edition G2 or shiney with browns, eventually, maybe, please?
> edit: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is down, or at least I think it is but can't check


It's back up, I don't know what the deal was earlier. Sorry for the hassle


----------



## bzzeigler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> It's back up, I don't know what the deal was earlier. Sorry for the hassle


I'd really love a Ducky Shine OCN edition fullzie with MX Browns, I understand they should be added sometime around the new year hopefully?
I'd love to get on a waiting list, my G15 might be dying soon and I'd love to have a Ducky before it does so.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bzzeigler*
> 
> I'd really love a Ducky Shine OCN edition fullzie with MX Browns, I understand they should be added sometime around the new year hopefully?
> I'd love to get on a waiting list, my G15 might be dying soon and I'd love to have a Ducky before it does so.


Well, I have a shipment arriving tomorrow (was supposed to be today, grrr) but I'm not 100% sure what's in it. Whatever it is, they will be listed tomorrow night / Sat morning hopefully.


----------



## NightlyNews

How do we get on the waiting list for Ducky Shines. Also will there be a tenkeyless brown version?


----------



## tankguys

I'm honestly not sure what's in the shipment. I don't order them, so when I open the boxes I'm as surprised as you guys







I am pretty sure there are some Shines at least, but beyond that, your guess is as good as mine!

I'm not maintaining a wait list or anything (ohhhh the paperwork!) so just keep an eye out for them to be listed. I'm now expecting the shipment tomorrow, and I'll start unpacking, taking photos, and posting them when I get home from work. I figure things might start popping up in the 7-8pm EST range or so, pending the OK and my getting pricing info from the OCN powers that be


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> I'm honestly not sure what's in the shipment. I don't order them, so when I open the boxes I'm as surprised as you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure there are some Shines at least, but beyond that, your guess is as good as mine!
> I'm not maintaining a wait list or anything (ohhhh the paperwork!) so just keep an eye out for them to be listed. I'm now expecting the shipment tomorrow, and I'll start unpacking, taking photos, and posting them when I get home from work. I figure things might start popping up in the 7-8pm EST range or so, pending the OK and my getting pricing info from the OCN powers that be










I am so all over this!!!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

What TankGuys is getting tomorrow will be Shine's.

DK9008-S is the model number, they will be in MX-Reds, MX-Browns, MX-Blues, & MX-Blacks.

They will be backlit with Red-LEDs.

For those wanting white LED models, we will be sourcing those in the future. So don't feel like you were ignored, it just wasn't possible to get them right away.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What TankGuys is getting tomorrow will be Shine's.
> 
> DK9008-S is the model number, they will be in MX-Reds, MX-Browns, MX-Blues, & MX-Blacks.
> They will be backlit with Red-LEDs.
> 
> For those wanting white LED models, we will be sourcing those in the future. So don't feel like you were ignored, it just wasn't possible to get them right away.


Thanks for the update









Any chance at getting Blue LED's?


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks for the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance at getting Blue LED's?


I'm surprised they offer as many options as they do already







It's tough to stock to match specialty demand precisely enough to still be able to sell them at an economical pace and price.


----------



## axipher

Well I'll definitely pick up a White then if the Blue's aren't available when I decide to purchase.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks for the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance at getting Blue LED's?


We often aim to meet demand. While it's possible, I cannot say for sure if we will or not. Many more users wish to have white-LED backlit boards. So that is the current goal.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks for the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance at getting Blue LED's?
> 
> 
> 
> We often aim to meet demand. While it's possible, I cannot say for sure if we will or not. Many more users wish to have white-LED backlit boards. So that is the current goal.
Click to expand...

Sounds good, glad to hear that you are so willing to meet customer's demands. I'm sure it's not easy to push for new product like this.


----------



## AMC

I'd love to have ones with orange LED. Those looked amazing.


----------



## Tatakai All

The Shines will be posted up here in this thread right?


----------



## tankguys

Okay, try this again









http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html

http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-brown-abs.html

http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-black-abs.html

http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs.html


----------



## joshd

The last link isn't working. I get a 404. Just thought I'd let you know; time is money


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> The last link isn't working. I get a 404. Just thought I'd let you know; time is money


Weird - fixed, I linked direct this time


----------



## haticK

Just ordered one with brown switches. Can't believe I waited all these months.


----------



## forcemblem

Wow. Those Ducky Shines are really beautiful!
I would really like a blue one if possible.

Also would like to know, do you no longer sell PBT keys?


----------



## eloverton2

hey guys, i'm looking into getting one of these boards (perhaps as a christmas present for myself), but have no idea which switches to get. I have looked at the Mechanical Keyboard guide, but still cant decide. I do a lot of typing (papers and the like) but also do some gaming. I'd like some suggestions as to what switches are soft enough for quick typing but stiff enough to take some key pounding. TIA


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks Tankguys and OCN







!!! Just placed an order for some blues since I already have a G2 brown. I'm so stoked I can't wait till it comes in!!























EDIT: Guess the emot's aren't working.
REEDIT: Opps. Corrected


----------



## csm725

: wheee :
Need to surround them in colons, lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2*
> 
> hey guys, i'm looking into getting one of these boards (perhaps as a christmas present for myself), but have no idea which switches to get. I have looked at the Mechanical Keyboard guide, but still cant decide. I do a lot of typing (papers and the like) but also do some gaming. I'd like some suggestions as to what switches are soft enough for quick typing but stiff enough to take some key pounding. TIA


There's two options if you don't want the clicky MX-Blue switches.

MX-Browns & MX-Reds

The specified force of each switch is 45cN, but each switch does increase in force at the point of actuation. The MX-Browns require more force to press before the switch actuates and you actually get a signal sent to the PC.

They're also tactile (though it's a very mild feeling and not as pronounced as an MX-Blue, or some of the other switch types.)

These sound like a good fit for you, as they're a general purpose switch.

The MX-Reds may be what you're looking for, as they are linear switch and very soft to the touch. Many folks love them for typing and love to use them on a daily basis.

Personally, I find reds far too soft for my tastes. Though, I also find browns rather soft, but due to the tactile point of the MX-Browns needing more force than the actuation point of MX-Reds, I like them more and that is the switch I chose for my OCN Ducky, personally.

MX-Blues, are good switches, they're just not for everyone and it doesn't sound like it'd be something you're interested in.


----------



## ecaftermath

Shipping to Canada is way too expensive!


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*
> 
> Shipping to Canada is way too expensive!


The prices charged are direct from USPS, they aren't marked up at all. I agree, it's not cheap, but that's just what it costs.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*
> 
> Shipping to Canada is way too expensive!


30$ in shipping for me to Canada









I know how you feel!


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> 30$ in shipping for me to Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel!


Wow and I thought I had it bad with $19.65 shipping to Hawaii.


----------



## admin

If you are a fellow Canadian, I will knock $10 off your order to help with the increased shipping cost. We may have to do it as a "rebate" though (i.e. we would send you the $10 via paypal in about 1-2 weeks after you get the keyboard).

I can do this for the first 10 Canadian OCN members who wish to take advantage of this.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> If you are a fellow Canadian, I will knock $10 off your order to help with the increased shipping cost. We may have to do it as a "rebate" though (i.e. we would send you the $10 via paypal in about 1-2 weeks after you get the keyboard).
> 
> I can do this for the first 10 Canadian OCN members who wish to take advantage of this.


Wouldn't be fair for me to get in on this as I already get a Staff Discount, but this is great news for you other Canadian Members!

Thanks admin


----------



## ecaftermath

That is a nice offer indeed! Better then buying from a Taiwanese site though they offer the same $20 shipping after your rebate. They ship fast too in 2 business days.

Do you think we will be dinged for custom fees from the USA? Someone bought from Taiwan but didn't get dinged. Hmm.

Oh and does the BK 9008S come with a Ducky key-chain?


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*
> 
> That is a nice offer indeed! Better then buying from a Taiwanese site though they offer the same $20 shipping after your rebate. They ship fast too in 2 business days.
> Do you think we will be dinged for custom fees from the USA? Someone bought from Taiwan but didn't get dinged. Hmm.
> Oh and does the BK 9008S come with a Ducky key-chain?


Just received mine from Pchome (The Taiwanese site) actually.

Shipping is actually $10, which is ridiculously cheap for EMS International Shipping. Order Monday and arrived yesterday. Came with that bonus Ducky keychain as well!

I live in Chicago and didn't get charged any VAT, Duties, Customs charges







and the board was $135 after shipping! Pchome is the way to go if you live in the US imo unless you want the OCN version


----------



## Claymoar

I am so tempted to get one of the red shines with mx reds but I would rather hold out for cherry mx clears with white backlighting. Can anybody comment on the likelihood of you getting the white backlit shines with cherry mx clear switches in next year?

Thank you and as always you guys are awesome! Long Live OCN and DUCKY!


----------



## forcemblem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Wow. Those Ducky Shines are really beautiful!
> I would really like a blue one if possible.
> Also would like to know, do you no longer sell PBT keys?


Would like an answer. .o.


----------



## Claymoar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Would like an answer. .o.


If all you want is the blue that is the stock color. You can get one from http://xsimgear.com.au/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=211 and a bunch of other places


----------



## bzzeigler

Just ordered my Ducky Shine Keyboard - DK9008S - ABS Red. I don't think theres a set of PBT keys available for the shines, are there?


----------



## forcemblem

I meant the PBT keyboard. The only one available now are ABS.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Claymoar*
> 
> I am so tempted to get one of the red shines with mx reds but I would rather hold out for cherry mx clears with white backlighting. Can anybody comment on the likelihood of you getting the white backlit shines with cherry mx clear switches in next year?
> Thank you and as always you guys are awesome! Long Live OCN and DUCKY!


Yes we are looking into stocking them, and have full intentions to. I cannot give an estimate yet though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> Would like an answer. .o.


I answered before, but to be clear:

PBT Keycaps - In the future we are looking to stock PBT Keycaps in both Engraved & Infilled variety with the OCN logos.

Keyboards with PBT Keycaps - Keyboards that can have PBT Keycaps will be stocked with them. Unfortunately, at this time, no PBT keycaps exist for the Shine, we are looking into the option though.

We do currently have a DK1087 with PBT Keycaps & MX Black switches in stock. (Link)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bzzeigler*
> 
> Just ordered my Ducky Shine Keyboard - DK9008S - ABS Red. I don't think theres a set of PBT keys available for the shines, are there?


At this time, no, but we are looking into it.


----------



## forcemblem

Wow. Injection and engraved.
I look forward the the injected PBT versions!

If not I guess I could settle for maybe the blue LED ABS. Whichever comes first when my patience dies out.

Thank you so much for the reply. It cleared up a lot for me.


----------



## jessecoleman

Do you have an estimate for when the PBT Shine board will be available?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jessecoleman*
> 
> Do you have an estimate for when the PBT Shine board will be available?


It's something being researched right now, so there's no way to estimate when they would be available. -


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's something being researched right now, so there's no way to estimate when they would be available. -


Chances of there being a second run of these keyboards? I have to say that I am not entirely in love with red, although surprisingly enough all of my pc lights are red...

So, what are the chances of there being a second order of red? Of another color?

Thanks,
Jgweb2000


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgweb2000*
> 
> Chances of there being a second run of these keyboards? I have to say that I am not entirely in love with red, although surprisingly enough all of my pc lights are red...
> So, what are the chances of there being a second order of red? Of another color?
> Thanks,
> Jgweb2000


We'll always have more boards coming in. The only issue is getting them in quick enough so that we're not completely out of stock of one model by the time the next order shows up.









In the future we'll be looking to stock the DK9008-G2 & G2 Pro models, as well as more of the DK9008-S (Shine / Shinning) and any others we happen to need more of at the time.


----------



## PeterDLai

Can't wait for white backlit boards to be available.


----------



## d6bmg

^^ same here


----------



## ryandigweed

Seems like great keyboards, but the links aren't working .. :|


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryandigweed*
> 
> Seems like great keyboards, but the links aren't working .. :|


The links in the original post are from OOS items which are not displayed on the main store front (due to them being OOS.)

If you go to here, you will be able to see all the keyboards in stock. We should have an updated first post soon. Which will detail all models of the keyboards that will be available. As well as indicators for if they are in or out of stock.


----------



## forcemblem

Oh my goodness. The white shine looks nice. I could also picture them as blue. x:
I just can't wait for the PBT blue/white. @[email protected]

On a second note..

Blue?
Is that the blue shine with the redshine images?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Oh my goodness. The white shine looks nice. I could also picture them as blue. x:
> I just can't wait for the PBT blue/white. @[email protected]
> On a second note..
> Blue?
> Is that the blue shine with the redshine images?


No, the indication in the title is that the keyboard uses Cherry MX-Blue switches.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

can you guys tell me which OCN Ducky board is the better version for gamers. I have not ever had a Mech keyboard so the colors confuse me. Brown, Blue & Black?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> can you guys tell me which OCN Ducky board is the better version for gamers. I have not ever had a Mech keyboard so the colors confuse me. Brown, Blue & Black?


It all comes down to preference.

Many folks like MX-Black switches for gaming since they're harder to press and thus you don't accidentally hit a key, but more often than not, folks find the MX-brown to be a good mid-ground.


----------



## forcemblem

Here's the link to the guide in overlock.net
http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide

I was originally looking at black, but I think I'll be okay with brown too.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Thanks guys one more? The difference between PBT and ABS? I am assuming PBT keys are better since more expensive. Harder plastic?

Keycap Plastic Type: ABS
Keycap Plastic Type: PBT


----------



## csm725

PBT is a thicker plastic most of the time, but I love it's texture, it's a bit grippier but I just love it, it also dampens noise due to it's thicker nature.
There is also POM which I don't know too much about but you will only find it in special group buys or the Choc Mini's keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Thanks guys one more? The difference between PBT and ABS? I am assuming PBT keys are better since more expensive. Harder plastic?
> Keycap Plastic Type: ABS
> Keycap Plastic Type: PBT


PBT is a more durable plastic that's sought after on keyboards for it's sound absorbing nature.

More so, PBT is actually a softer plastic than ABS, which is part of the reason it's able to absorb sound better.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

ok thanks. very much appreciated


----------



## csm725

For what it's worth I LOVE my PBT keys.


----------



## jessecoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Oh my goodness. The white shine looks nice. I could also picture them as blue. x:
> I just can't wait for the PBT blue/white. @[email protected]
> On a second note..
> Blue?
> Is that the blue shine with the redshine images?


When is the PBT board coming out? I really want that one too! I hope its soon otherwise I'll just get the white one with ABS.


----------



## kwin1337

+1 for Shine's w/ PBT (red plz)

also when purchasing Duckys from tank do they come with a remover tool?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwin1337*
> 
> +1 for Shine's w/ PBT (red plz)
> also when purchasing Duckys from tank do they come with a remover tool?


Yes, they do.

The shines come with orange WASD keycaps while the normal boards comes with Lavender WASD keycaps.


----------



## kwin1337

Any update on new shine (white lit) or shines with PBT?
Would love to get one before the holidays.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwin1337*
> 
> Any update on new shine (white lit) or shines with PBT?
> Would love to get one before the holidays.


That's just not possible with shipping times. We're working on having them in early next year.


----------



## jessecoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's just not possible with shipping times. We're working on having them in early next year.


Which ones, the white ones or the PBT ones. I want to know if I can wait for the PBT ones to come out, or if they even will come out.


----------



## kwin1337

same I'm contemplating on either waiting for hopefully a Shine PBT(MX Red) which not sure if it will come out or not, or just picking up a Shine Red ABS now. Don't really care for what black lit it is I think they're all nice.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jessecoleman*
> 
> Which ones, the white ones or the PBT ones. I want to know if I can wait for the PBT ones to come out, or if they even will come out.


The best I can do for you, is say we're looking into the option and do not know if it's feasible at this point in time.

We will definitely be carrying Cherry MX-Clear switches in the future. As well as white backlit boards.

As for PBT Keycaps on the DK9008-S models, we just don't know if it's feasible yet. As no one at Ducky has done keycaps in that fashion in the past.

Deck / TG3 are the only company to have done this in the past (Backlit PBT Keycaps.) Though, their method wasn't desirable to all (odd font, flat profile, and very expensive.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwin1337*
> 
> same I'm contemplating on either waiting for hopefully a Shine PBT(MX Red) which not sure if it will come out or not, or just picking up a Shine Red ABS now. Don't really care for what black lit it is I think they're all nice.


I have an ABS model of the shine right now, and a PBT model of the DK9008 as well. Both boards are MX-Browns and there is little sound difference bottoming out on either board because of the coating used on the ABS keycaps. As well as them being thicker than normal.

I would just choose them for now, they're great keycaps with a nice feel to them.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The shines come with orange WASD keycaps while the normal boards comes with Lavender WASD keycaps.


Mine came with green WASD keycaps.


----------



## jfox960

Would love to see some shines with blue back lighting.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hadn't been paying attention to this thread until recently. OMG!!! Duckies in Red shine?!?









I don't mind the Orange WASD but is there any chance at all with white? Would match my build in most Epic fashion since I've got white tubing for my loop an my Mainboard locks are white. Do these come in PBT as well or are they all ABS?









I hafta finish my loop but half the buttons of this cheapo Logitech have stiffened. It's a matter of time before I won't even be able to game on it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tator Tot

I think with our next go of DK1087 / DK1008 / DK9008 models of keyboards, we'll be looking into a different color for the keycaps.

In the future, I will most likely create a poll on this for folks to vote on.


----------



## jdubon3

Can somebody please post video of the red shine?!?! gone through a million forum posts/youtube and it seems like NOBODY has a red...I am tempted to get the red version because i love red and i got a CS Storm Inferno mouse which has red led (complete accident). So even though i think the blue would be less obnoxious in the dark i really wanna go with the red since it would match my mouse









Also is there any way that the OCN version off of tankguys can have the normal spacebar? I get the point of it being branded but the led shining though the logo is the biggest reason that id wanna go with the blue off of tigerimports instead...I REALLY WANT THE RED THOUGH!!! LOL

ps any other sites that ship in the US? I know about E-sports-gaming and they do have the red with regular spacebar but they're also $20 more expensive before shipping...


----------



## Tator Tot

The keyboards do not come with the "Standard" version of the spacebar.


----------



## Maian

When you were talking about the boards available hopefully early next year, was the White Backlit Shine included in that? If / when you guys stock the White-lit Shine, will it presumably be priced the same as the Ducky Red-lit Shine ($145.00 USD)? Sorry for the redundant question, I'm just unclear from your previous posts if you were talking about specific keycap models or the Shine in general.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes, we're looking to get white-backlit models in sometime next year.

As for price, there should not be difference between any of the backlit models.


----------



## jdubon3

would i be able to pop off the spacebar and sharpie the bttom of the ocn logo? again i dont care that its on there i just dont want light shining from the spacebar...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdubon3*
> 
> would i be able to pop off the spacebar and sharpie the bttom of the ocn logo? again i dont care that its on there i just dont want light shining from the spacebar...


Yeah, there is no problem with that.


----------



## soloz2

Wish the black/black PBT keycaps were in stock...


----------



## Reactions

I'm looking into buying a Mechanical Keyboard, but I live in Europe, so I'm not sure how it would work buying a ducky keyboard and ship it to Europe? I read the shipping cost would be 40-50 usd, so the total price would still be less than for example buying a Das Keyboard from Germany. The problem however is that I don't know how it would work to get it repaired/RMA'd? Are there any OCN members from Europe who are "certified" to fix the ducky keyboards?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reactions*
> 
> I'm looking into buying a Mechanical Keyboard, but I live in Europe, so I'm not sure how it would work buying a ducky keyboard and ship it to Europe? I read the shipping cost would be 40-50 usd, so the total price would still be less than for example buying a Das Keyboard from Germany. The problem however is that I don't know how it would work to get it repaired/RMA'd? Are there any OCN members from Europe who are "certified" to fix the ducky keyboards?


Full RMA's are handled by Ducky, but yes we do have a member in Europe to do repairs and help you out.


----------



## Reactions

Ah, alright. I guess that would've worked too then. Too bad I already bought a Filco Majestouch 2 from the Keyboard Company though. Maybe next time! Thanks for answering anyway.


----------



## forcemblem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The keyboards do not come with the "Standard" version of the spacebar.


Wait-- how is the keyboard not standard? o_o


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Wait-- how is the keyboard not standard? o_o


He was referring to the space bar...


----------



## forcemblem

Yeah.. I meant the space bar.
How are they different from regular keyboards?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Yeah.. I meant the space bar.
> How are they different from regular keyboards?


The size is the same as your standard keyboard's spacebar. Even in terms of mechanical keyboards and the size of the spacebar + spacing of switch placement points is the same.

What is not the same as a standard spacebar, is that it has Overclock.net & Ducky branding on it.

The standard spacebar that I was referring to was the standard ducky one, where the Overclock.net version is something special & custom that we do.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Tot, excellent job with the thread as always. However here are some things that I would like to see added to OP.

Blue LED indicators on Shines can those be changed to another color. Say white, green, orange? If not would be nice to see that information.

PBTs? Are those extra or can they be swapped out in favor of the ABS keys and are they able to be backlit? I checked the site and the only keys offered were the non backlit variety in white printing on black and black printing on black. Not sure why anyone would order the latter but there it is. Also I know you've covered it here but there wasn't a single WASD option reference on their site.

Am I missing something? Is there another site that would offer up this information? I understand that this is quite a bit of work but I think it would minimize everyone asking the same questions.









Keep up the good work bruh, you're far an away my favorite Mod on OCN.









~Ceadder


----------



## mega_option101

Just got my tenkeyless in the mail









WOnderful


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Just got my tenkeyless in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOnderful


Sweet news man, after I get my tuition reimbursement sometime in January I'm getting the Ducky tenkeyless blue. Do they still come with the silky case, lavender wasd keys and the key puller?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> Sweet news man, after I get my tuition reimbursement sometime in January I'm getting the Ducky tenkeyless blue. Do they still come with the silky case, lavender wasd keys and the key puller?


They sure do









I was actually surprised. Either way, I went ahead and ordered myself some custom ones from WASD Keyboards in Yellow. However, in the meantime these will do


----------



## skye19881230

I just want to have a new keyboard for my PC.
It is great to check this topic.


----------



## wompwomp

Can you guys freaking restock the PBT keycaps already?!?! arghhhH!


----------



## mega_option101

Anyone else unable to add things to their cart on tankguys.com?


----------



## tankguys

Hm I just tried and it worked. If anyone else is having issues, let me know. I will investigate further.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> Hm I just tried and it worked. If anyone else is having issues, let me know. I will investigate further.


Still having issues..







Luckily my order came through as it looks like I will not be able to buy more things lol


----------



## Imrac

Any way to get my hands on a OCN spacebar for the shine?


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Anyone else unable to add things to their cart on tankguys.com?


So yes, there is an issue. It appears it only is working on some browsers right now (IE I think?)

I'm at my in-laws until tomorrow night, so I won't have a chance to fully troubleshoot until I get home. I'll see what I can figure out from here though.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> So yes, there is an issue. It appears it only is working on some browsers right now (IE I think?)
> I'm at my in-laws until tomorrow night, so I won't have a chance to fully troubleshoot until I get home. I'll see what I can figure out from here though.


I am just glad that you are aware of it now


----------



## tankguys

Checkout problem should be fixed now. Let me know if anyone else experiences any problems!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> Checkout problem should be fixed now. Let me know if anyone else experiences any problems!


Works now, thanks!


----------



## Blizlake

Are these US layout only?


----------



## scriz

Checked a week ago..."Out of stock"..checked yesterday.."Out of stock"..today.."Out of stock"..


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Checked a week ago..."Out of stock"..checked yesterday.."Out of stock"..today.."Out of stock"..


Which one are you looking for?

We're out of a fair number, but I can double check to make sure it's not reporting incorrectly.


----------



## greydor

There are only about two (ABS) keyboards available. Do you have an ETA for in stock on the others? These keyboards are awesome!


----------



## thrashmagazine

Wondering if TankGuy will be selling any of the shines without Red LEDs. I would love to buy a blue or white LED one with brown switches.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrashmagazine*
> 
> Wondering if TankGuy will be selling any of the shines without Red LEDs. I would love to buy a blue or white LED one with brown switches.


Well, sounds like they will be getting some white LED boards, not sure on what switches they will have though.
I also what a white or blue led with browns.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> Which one are you looking for?
> We're out of a fair number, but I can double check to make sure it's not reporting incorrectly.


Brown or Red Shine.

I would buy it right now if you had the blue LED shine with brown switches or red switches. Oh well.


----------



## thrashmagazine

I would buy a blue or white LED with brown switches today as well. Eagerly awaiting any of these coming in, not a fan of Red Lights.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrashmagazine*
> 
> I would buy a blue or white LED with brown switches today as well. Eagerly awaiting any of these coming in, not a fan of Red Lights.


I'm not a fan of red either, but if it were the only thing available I would live with it.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey there

How can i get my hands on "DK 9008-G2 | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches) - PBT Keycaps" ???


----------



## forcemblem

I noticed in the image there isn't the OCN flame for the escape key.
Does it still come with it when you order the shine?

I also wonder why they decided to keep the windows key instead of the right click menu on their keyboard on the bottom right edge of the keyboard.


----------



## bdeester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Brown or Red Shine.
> I would buy it right now if you had the blue LED shine with brown switches or red switches. Oh well.


same here. been looking for a blue shine ocn edition with brown switches, but no luck. i'd buy one if you had a few in stock/if you are ordering more


----------



## kayoh

Any word on when the 1008 w/ Browns or the 9008 w/ Browns will be back in stock?


----------



## shawnoen

Waiting for tenkeyless version that is coming soon....


----------



## Shrak

I too wanted either a green or blue LED one with blue switches, never been a bit fan of red LED stuff.


----------



## Ceadderman

To be honest Red is best for keeping your night vision intact. While Blues and Whites affect it negatively. Spent 3 years in the Navy and the lighting in the passageways after lights out is Red. I've had to run the length of the ship before and not once cracked my skull in a dark passageway. Though I have done it in a well lit one.









Blues blind me in the middle of the night.









~Ceadder


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> To be honest Red is best for keeping your night vision intact. While Blues and Whites affect it negatively. Spent 3 years in the Navy and the lighting in the passageways after lights out is Red. I've had to run the length of the ship before and not once cracked my skull in a dark passageway. Though I have done it in a well lit one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues blind me in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yes, but your staring at a bright monitor, so your night vision is shot anyway.
The color of the LED's on a keyboard will not have any effect on a users night vision, because it is shot already.


----------



## Ceadderman

I actually dim my monitor in the dark. By as much as half of the 70 I run in the day.









For me blue tends to conflict with the monitor. I had the OCZ board about a year ago now and that was my main complaint about it was the blue LEDs when the KB was on the desk.

I'm so OCD about it that I've changed all the interior lights in my car to Red bulb including Cigarette Lighter trim ring, dash lights, domes etc. I only have 2 bulbs in my dash that are white/green because I couldn't find a replacement for them.









Anyway sorry to get off on a tangent. Hope to be getting one of the Red Shines soon. I tried typing in the dark the other day and kept keying gibberish.









~Ceadder


----------



## tankguys

White LED versions are now posted!


----------



## blupupher

Woohoo!


----------



## csm725

Awesome.


----------



## stevierg

Finally!! You've made a very happy person! I've ordered my white LED with brown switches!


----------



## forcemblem

Should I hope for the "Blue LED version have been posted!"
I really think I should just settle for white though.. x:


----------



## soloz2

any idea when the pbt keycaps will be instock again?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> any idea when the pbt keycaps will be instock again?


Especially white with black lettering.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> any idea when the pbt keycaps will be instock again?


Nope









The OCN staff do all the ordering and all that good Jazz. I just re-ship them to you guys once they arrive at my place.


----------



## iishy

I ordered a Ducky Shine Keyboard - DK9008S - ABS Brown, White LED on February 11th and I was wondering if anyone can help me get order status updates. I didn't know that i had to sign up prior to ordering, but now that i have a tankguys account I can't figure out how to track my order. I have emailed tankguys about it using [email protected] and still haven't received a reply.

Seems like the tankguys website is also down right now so its not really helping the situation.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iishy*
> 
> I ordered a Ducky Shine Keyboard - DK9008S - ABS Brown, White LED on February 11th and I was wondering if anyone can help me get order status updates. I didn't know that i had to sign up prior to ordering, but now that i have a tankguys account I can't figure out how to track my order. I have emailed tankguys about it using [email protected] and still haven't received a reply.
> Seems like the tankguys website is also down right now so its not really helping the situation.


You'll still get updates. We had some very annoying issues with our ISP yesterday. I'm back online now and will be doing a round of updates this evening.


----------



## iishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> You'll still get updates. We had some very annoying issues with our ISP yesterday. I'm back online now and will be doing a round of updates this evening.


Thanks. I've been really eager for the awesome keyboard! I hope it comes in soon!


----------



## el-jorge

I'm a newbee but looking into a ducky keyboard. Does tankguy ship to the Netherlands? And is the site continually refreshed? I'm looking into browns, but it is only available with white backlight, and not with red or blue?


----------



## rhkcommander959

You guys ever stock blue LED versions?


----------



## blupupher

I know they have talked about getting the blue LED version, but as far as I know they have not gotten any yet (no idea if they have any on order).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> any idea when the pbt keycaps will be instock again?


Not yet, we're having a meeting on Friday about it. I'm waiting for a large keycap order to get standard keycaps for the 9008, 1008, & Shine's all at the same time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> I'm a newbee but looking into a ducky keyboard. Does tankguy ship to the Netherlands? And is the site continually refreshed? I'm looking into browns, but it is only available with white backlight, and not with red or blue?


Yes they do. Currently, yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> You guys ever stock blue LED versions?


We've not yet stocked the blue model as white was in higher demand but we'll be looking to stock more red, some blue, & more white in the future.


----------



## wompwomp

Please restock the engraved PBT keycaps... I've been waiting for about 6 months now and asked about 4 times...


----------



## Toastiekins

Placed my order in for a Ducky Shine ABS Black. Forgot to sign up beforehand so I can't get any status updates. D'oh!

Oh there we go, got an email.









I'm so excited.


----------



## warrax

Hello, what's new. First post in this thread seems to not be updated for almost a year.
Year before, I wanted to buy one of your keyboard, well but I wanted backlit too.
My question is - is there a version with backlit?


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax*
> 
> Hello, what's new. First post in this thread seems to not be updated for almost a year.
> Year before, I wanted to buy one of your keyboard, well but I wanted backlit too.
> My question is - is there a version with backlit?


Yes, the Ducky Shine model has backlight LED's.


----------



## forcemblem

All the ABS brown are sold out..
I think it means something. o:


----------



## Toastiekins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> All the ABS brown are sold out..
> I think it means something. o:


A lot of the keyboards are going out of stock. I think it means they're out of stock.









I got my MX Black Ducky Shine in the mail on Friday. I am absolutely loving my new keyboard and highly recommend it to anyone reading this thread. I'm taking baby steps to get used to the new keyboard; I have only written two essays so far. =D

Only complaint is the red LEDs, wish they could be blue. Oh well! I turned down the luminosity to one notch above the minimum and it looks very sharp.


----------



## darrenb123

I saw this http://blog.andytn.tw/2010/06/ducky-dk9008.html and immediately fell in love with it...anyone know where I could order this?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

We should have updates after this weekend, guys, hang tight.


----------



## warrax

So, is the only change between original ducky keyboard, and OCN version, just logo on spacebar and enter?


----------



## WC_EEND

Is there also an azerty version available of this?


----------



## xsmokex-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> We should have updates after this weekend, guys, hang tight.


Any update?


----------



## zpliptzy

I sooooo want one of these. Any updates???


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsmokex-1*
> 
> Any update?


None specifically, we're re-evaluating Ducky's future lineup and figure out what we'll get from that, and from there you should get stock updates through TankGuys as the shipments come in. As for when the next shipment is, I don't know, but I will say this summer should have some interesting things in store, both figuratively and literally.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xsmokex-1*
> 
> Any update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None specifically, we're re-evaluating Ducky's future lineup and figure out what we'll get from that, and from there you should get stock updates through TankGuys as the shipments come in. As for when the next shipment is, I don't know, but I will say this summer should have some interesting things in store, both figuratively and literally.
Click to expand...

And some samples to try and maybe giveaway as prizes at the OCN LAN/Benchmark Event









I plan to purchase a few goodies from any vendors that do show up.


----------



## soloz2

any idea on when the keycaps will be back in stock?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And some samples to try and maybe giveaway as prizes at the OCN LAN/Benchmark Event


That's for admin to decide, but it shouldn't be out of the question to have one or two up.


----------



## iishy

Do you think the new shipment/restock will be up before june?


----------



## xsmokex-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iishy*
> 
> Do you think the new shipment/restock will be up before june?


+1


----------



## tankguys

We'll see!


----------



## iishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> We'll see!


Any updates? Been almost 2 weeks and I'm eager.


----------



## Cwoj92

I am anxiously awaiting the restock myself


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cwoj92*
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting the restock myself


No updates from me yet anyway!


----------



## simonfredette

Do the OCN versions have the full LED capability ,its kind of a fancy trick that might just be enough to justify buying it if my wife asks. shel get a kick out of it


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Do the OCN versions have the full LED capability ,its kind of a fancy trick that might just be enough to justify buying it if my wife asks. shel get a kick out of it


Which model are you talking about?


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Which model are you talking about?


if either the abs or pbt have the LED's like the ducky shrine


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> if either the abs or pbt have the LED's like the ducky shrine


double post I know sorry , I checked its the 9087 dragon that I really like , an OCN version of that would be sweet


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> if either the abs or pbt have the LED's like the ducky shrine


I'm not sure what you're asking here, sorry...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> double post I know sorry , I checked its the 9087 dragon that I really like , an OCN version of that would be sweet


Yes, we will have OCN-branded Year of the Dragon keyboards, but since they only just started building to our order it'll be a while before we get them, my guess is at least 1-2 months.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I'm not sure what you're asking here, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we will have OCN-branded Year of the Dragon keyboards, but since they only just started building to our order it'll be a while before we get them, my guess is at least 1-2 months.


basically I was asking if the OCN keyboard could do this


----------



## MarvinDessica

Curious. Do any of these have built in wrist rest?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> basically I was asking if the OCN keyboard could do this


Yes, that's what we're getting, all we asked is for them to add OCN branding to it. As far as the keycap material it may be PBT but I'm not certain yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Curious. Do any of these have built in wrist rest?


Built-in? No, but I'll see what we can do about ordering more separate wrist rests. We have to take our time with this stuff or we won't get much further than we have already.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Yes, that's what we're getting, all we asked is for them to add OCN branding to it. As far as the keycap material it may be PBT but I'm not certain yet.


So those features will be present on the Year of the Dragon editions? If that's the case then I'm totally waiting for that


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The only difference between the normal duckies and the OCN ones is branding, all the features are the same AFAIK Chunky should be able to confirm this.


----------



## simonfredette

sweet , I know its kinda second to performance but I do really like what you can do with the LED , if your going to have a good looking blue themed water loop you might as well get a mouse and keyboard that reflect it as well .


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> sweet , I know its kinda second to performance but I do really like what you can do with the LED , if your going to have a good looking blue themed water loop you might as well get a mouse and keyboard that reflect it as well .


So true
I would love one of these to compliment my loops and case.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> So true
> I would love one of these to compliment my loops and case.


thats a sexy rig , im making a switch 810 rig , im out of the country for a few months though so ive bought everything but havnt started building it , its going to be like christmas when I get home.. I love your dual res, why is one clear and the other one blue , or is that like a fill port


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yeah the lines at the top are connected to fillports


----------



## simonfredette

thats one way to use 7-8 5.25 bays , thats a dream rig !


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The only difference between the normal duckies and the OCN ones is branding, all the features are the same AFAIK Chunky should be able to confirm this.


I suppose a better way of asking my question would be--
Can all Shines do that? Or is it exclusive to the Year of the Dragon keyboards?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Looks like it is a YotD only feature.
Here is a review of the standard OCN shine by our very own E-Peen


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> So those features will be present on the Year of the Dragon editions? If that's the case then I'm totally waiting for that


Yes. Our Dragons will be identical in features to all other Dragons, so the features you've seen on the Dragon so far will definitely be on our Dragons.


----------



## Dutambalu

Anyone know when these will come back in stock?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> Anyone know when these will come back in stock?


Ducky is experiencing a switch shortage that is greatly affecting production capability; I'm afraid we may not have any updates for at least the next month or two. This is beyond our control so all we can do is wait.


----------



## Ceadderman

Now I really want one. OMG that is a gorgeous gorgeous board.









Will they continue to make this key =>







and will it fit all Duckies?









~Ceadder


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Ducky is experiencing a switch shortage that is greatly affecting production capability; I'm afraid we may not have any updates for at least the next month or two. This is beyond our control so all we can do is wait.


This is the worst news I've heard in a while


----------



## RedScorch

Next keyboard right here!







now for the money...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> Anyone know when these will come back in stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky is experiencing a switch shortage that is greatly affecting production capability; I'm afraid we may not have any updates for at least the next month or two. This is beyond our control so all we can do is wait.
Click to expand...

Is it for all switches, or just certain ones?


----------



## csm725

All Cherry MX switches.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> All Cherry MX switches.


Aww, I was hoping it as just the reds that were out since I was thinking of going browns.


----------



## MistaBernie

whoa, got mine just in time it appears!


----------



## Ceadderman

It figures that the style I want are the ones that are unavailable. That's okay gives me some time to figure out how to come up with the money.









~Ceadder


----------



## Philliesfan

Are we still getting the YotD shine, I would really like to get one if they make them in red LED.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It figures that the style I want are the ones that are unavailable. That's okay gives me some time to figure out how to come up with the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Same here, I got my new mouse, not I just need to replace my dieing G110 with no right-shift...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It figures that the style I want are the ones that are unavailable. That's okay gives me some time to figure out how to come up with the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I got my new mouse, not I just need to replace my dieing G110 with no right-shift...
Click to expand...

I rarely if ever use RShift. Like when my Left hand is full of sandwich or holding noodle container.







lol

At least you're not on a cheapo Logitech board. I don't mind it but there are times when I miss my old OCZ board.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philliesfan*
> 
> Are we still getting the YotD shine, I would really like to get one if they make them in red LED.


Yes, however I'm pretty sure the ones we're getting have clear LEDs. I'll need to verify it later once our order is actually done.


----------



## crashnburn_819

I know I'm late to the party but is there a group deal for the first run of the shine's?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819*
> 
> I know I'm late to the party but is there a group deal for the first run of the shine's?


The first run of shines have already been sold; but there are no group deals.

We bring in boards based on what people want but do not rely on the Group Buy method as this is all funded by the site.


----------



## Paradigm84

Whether to get a Filco Majestouch-2 or wait for one of these.


----------



## StormX2

OCN Keyboard ftw

all others ftl

still love my Ducky


----------



## Paradigm84

I cannae find the OCN editions for the UK, Filco's are a lot easier to find and from all the threads I've read, Filco and Ducky trade blows for which is the best brand anyway.


----------



## crashnburn_819

So the shines aren't available for the next two/three months? Is there a link for them? I've been trying to hunt down a little more info on them but tankguys is down (it is on takguys right?)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I cannae find the OCN editions for the UK, Filco's are a lot easier to find and from all the threads I've read, Filco and Ducky trade blows for which is the best brand anyway.


OCN Duckies are only sold through TankGuys, but they ship internationally.


----------



## djhack1639

Is it just me or is the TankGuys site not working right now?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djhack1639*
> 
> Is it just me or is the TankGuys site not working right now?


Down or Not & my local ping says they're down as well as my local test.

It's most likely just a hiccup.


----------



## OmegaNexus

Hello! I saw that your red LED backlit Shines with MX Red switches are out of stock, and that somebody said that you order keyboards from Ducky with the highest demand, is there a place to vote for upcoming models that OCN will be ordering? I was about to order one and then bam, out of stock.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNexus*
> 
> Hello! I saw that your red LED backlit Shines with MX Red switches are out of stock, and that somebody said that you order keyboards from Ducky with the highest demand, is there a place to vote for upcoming models that OCN will be ordering? I was about to order one and then bam, out of stock.


Our next shipment has already been ordered and hopefully will show in stock in the next 1-2 months. If you want to see a specific model of Ducky in stock after we've taken care of that then let me know.


----------



## jakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Our next shipment has already been ordered and hopefully will show in stock in the next 1-2 months. If you want to see a specific model of Ducky in stock after we've taken care of that then let me know.


I would love to see a tenkeyless backlit one. That Year of the Dragon Ducky makes me cry. But I guess the Shine 2 is the only option huh? And that won't be out for a while.


----------



## farkle0079

Has anybody with an OCN Ducky keyboard had an issue with it not working with a BIOS or UEFI? I'm getting quite frustrated that mine doesn't work when a cheap $5 USB keyboard does. Some background here. Thanks.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakis*
> 
> I would love to see a tenkeyless backlit one. That Year of the Dragon Ducky makes me cry. But I guess the Shine 2 is the only option huh? And that won't be out for a while.


Regardless of what option we take we won't see new stock for a while, and for maybe another while after that for the next shipment. Our stock seems to be lasting longer each time despite how long it takes to get in shipments, so either the processing/shipment time is discouraging users as such that they carry on to other vendors (we're NOT competing with them and do not intend to, our relationship with Ducky is very straightforward) or demand has simply fallen due to customers getting quality products that they don't need or want to replace or even compliment with similar product.

That said, yes, the Shine II is the only tenkeyless backlit keyboard I'm aware of outside of Deck's lineup, though I might be missing one or two others. A simple memory refresher could go a long way.


----------



## csm725

I am not aware of the existence of other TKL backlit keyboards.


----------



## maxUS

Does anyone know the release date on the shine II or when it will be in stock to purchase??


----------



## forcemblem

It's been a long while.
Any news on the OCN dragons? I think that's what they were. owo

It's also been almost a year since I've been craving for my own keyboard from OCN. :x Still haven't brought myself up to purchase one yet.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Our next shipment includes dragons, although I'm not sure of the ETA.


----------



## 3930K

When are OCN blues coming again?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Blue switches?
We have a couple of models with blue switches in stock
DK1008
DK1087 tenkeyless

Our next shipment is 9008G2 pros and Year of the Dragons both of which should be available with blue switches.


----------



## 3930K

Gonna wait for those then.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

The current order with the models Bitemarks mentioned has supposedly fully processed so it should be shipping very soon if it hasn't shipped already. Give another few weeks after shipping for it to clear customs and get to TankGuys and listed on the site, and then you should see it. I'm not aware of how long it should take to ship, unfortunately.


----------



## tankguys

New shipment is in. I'm working on getting them posted as soon as I get my pricing information.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> New shipment is in. I'm working on getting them posted as soon as I get my pricing information.


Great to hear!


----------



## Sapientia

I'm so eager for it... I can hardly wait.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Regardless of what option we take we won't see new stock for a while, and for maybe another while after that for the next shipment. Our stock seems to be lasting longer each time despite how long it takes to get in shipments, so either the processing/shipment time is discouraging users as such that they carry on to other vendors (we're NOT competing with them and do not intend to, our relationship with Ducky is very straightforward) or demand has simply fallen due to customers getting quality products that they don't need or want to replace or even compliment with similar product.


I'm still deciding whether to wait for Year of the Dragon from OCN, or buy it from a website right now. I'm an impatient one.







Heck, I bought a Das already, I'd have to return that to buy Year of the Dragon. I'm also not 100% sure of the different between buying the OCN variant and buying off from another website. (Logos aside)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Our Duckys are the exact same you can get from other vendors, aside from the OCN branding on the spacebar and the "flame" Esc key (which can easily be swapped for the normal one).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Our Duckys are the exact same you can get from other vendors, aside from the OCN branding on the spacebar and the "flame" Esc key (which can easily be swapped for the normal one).


Thanks for the info. I'd like the flame escape key but dislike the spacebar.

...Although I'm not sure what the difference between Year of the Dragon vs Shining (Other than Dragon is limited and tenkeyless)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'd like the flame escape key but dislike the spacebar.
> ...Although I'm not sure what the difference between Year of the Dragon vs Shining (Other than Dragon is limited and tenkeyless)


The Shine II is the same as the Dragon with 2 exceptions; no Dragon branding or Fn keycap, and the Shine II will be available in both TKL and full size (Dragon is TKL only).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> The Shine II is the same as the Dragon with 2 exceptions; no Dragon branding or Fn keycap, and the Shine II will be available in both TKL and full size (Dragon is TKL only).


What about pricing? I also heard Dragon has a wristmat.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Pricing has not been finalized yet so I can't answer that. As far as I remember the Dragon doesn't come with wrist rests, either.


----------



## BoredErica

Wait, why is there no cherry blue with pbt plastic option on here? :x


----------



## tankguys

I have pricing information and whatnot now, so keep and eye out for the Dragon 2 boards to pop up on the site! I will hopefully have them listed tonight, otherwise I'll get it done over the weekend.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> I have pricing information and whatnot now, so keep and eye out for the Dragon 2 boards to pop up on the site! I will hopefully have them listed tonight, otherwise I'll get it done over the weekend.


Thanks a lot


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Pricing has not been finalized yet so I can't answer that. As far as I remember the Dragon doesn't come with wrist rests, either.


See, that's the thing: Now I'm waiting for Ducky II to come out in a week or two, and you guys _just_ got Year of the Dragon.


----------



## tankguys

All the new boards are posted, and the 9008G2's are back in stock and available. Enjoy!


----------



## truekishin

Does anybody know if there are double-shot caps for these boards? I Google'd it and its bunch of people salvaging from older boards or just the RGB Ctrl/Alt/Shift keys. Is this something you could custom order yourself if you so choose and if money wasn't too much of an issue?


----------



## BoredErica

I don't see that option on their website. Maybe there is a company that sells double-shot backlit keycaps.


----------



## truekishin

http://keycapsdirect.com/index.php

These guys will do basically anything in double-shot injection. I'm getting a quote on all white alpha keys and the rest black for the Cherry G84-5200 AND the Ducky DK9008... I think I'll leave it to later to ask how much it'll be to have the Flame cap and the spacebar done too haha...


----------



## Tator Tot

Just an FYI, you will not be able to have double-shot keycaps for the backlit keys. Your only option for that is dye sub.

Some of the keys will be 2 Piece like Deck's but they're not double-shot.


----------



## forcemblem

D: You're kidding me. The dragons don't come in anything but tenkey less? Looks like I wited for nothing. now time to wait for shine II! Hope I'm not too disappointed and that the wait isn't too long.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> D: You're kidding me. The dragons don't come in anything but tenkey less? Looks like I wited for nothing. now time to wait for shine II! Hope I'm not too disappointed and that the wait isn't too long.


The Shine 2 is full sized, the Year of the Dragon board is only made in tenkeyless formfactor.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Shine 2 is full sized, the Year of the Dragon board is only made in tenkeyless formfactor.


What's the release date for the Shine II? i.e. when will OCN have them? Do we have any solid date?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> What's the release date for the Shine II? i.e. when will OCN have them? Do we have any solid date?


Not yet, they just got announced; but they'll most likely replace the Shine's at the same price point.

Once that info is available, one of us will post up and let you know. Either I or Chunky most likely.


----------



## truekishin

Got a response back from Signature Plastic,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signature Plastic*
> Thank you for your request! We do not keep complete keycap sets in stock. It is costly for us to manufacture a single set of keys (around $750 per set)


They keep a limited selection of Cherry keys in stock, but anything other than that will require you to pay them for constructing new molds and such. I like my keyboards and all, but I don't like them $750-much. Guess I'll just buy a Brown OCN DK9008G2 and be done with for now =).


----------



## Jmarsh24

What is the difference in the Ducky Shine II? I looked and only saw the reactive key press illumination. I was wondering if we knew what improvements they have made because I have the first generation Ducky Shine and it is perfect! The only feature that would be nice is to be able to have all the colors I want as my backlight.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmarsh24*
> 
> What is the difference in the Ducky Shine II? I looked and only saw the reactive key press illumination. I was wondering if we knew what improvements they have made because I have the first generation Ducky Shine and it is perfect! The only feature that would be nice is to be able to have all the colors I want as my backlight.


Unfortunately, multiple color LED's inside of Cherry MX switches is not possible at this point in time. It's something we looked into, but it's simply not possible with the design.

The new lighting profiles are the big addition to the Shine 2, other than that, you're looking at board that's completely the same.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmarsh24*
> 
> What is the difference in the Ducky Shine II? I looked and only saw the reactive key press illumination. I was wondering if we knew what improvements they have made because I have the first generation Ducky Shine and it is perfect! The only feature that would be nice is to be able to have all the colors I want as my backlight.


The only thing I would change on my ducky is to add memory so it remembers to light up upon startup.

Otherwise this baby is fantastic.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jmarsh24*
> 
> What is the difference in the Ducky Shine II? I looked and only saw the reactive key press illumination. I was wondering if we knew what improvements they have made because I have the first generation Ducky Shine and it is perfect! The only feature that would be nice is to be able to have all the colors I want as my backlight.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I would change on my ducky is to add memory so it remembers to light up upon startup.
> 
> Otherwise this baby is fantastic.
Click to expand...

If you left your computer on all the time folding while your away, you wouldn't have to worry about the keyboard's light turning off.


----------



## forcemblem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not yet, they just got announced; but they'll most likely replace the Shine's at the same price point.
> 
> Once that info is available, one of us will post up and let you know. Either I or Chunky most likely.


This sounds wonderful so far! I just hope the wait isn't long. x:
Thanks for keeping me updated.

It says.. USB N-Key Rollover or USB 6-Key Rollover? Is the no longer going to be using a PS/2 port or you will have an adapter for it? 

and the pink.. xD Really Looking forward to this!


----------



## yezz12

No AZERTY layouts


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> It says.. USB N-Key Rollover or USB 6-Key Rollover? Is the no longer going to be using a PS/2 port or you will have an adapter for it?


A PS2 adapter should be included by default (but I would have to check to be 100% certain.)

Still, these keyboards are fully compatible with the PS/2 design. So you shouldn't run into an issue with them plugged in that way using any old adapter you have lying around.

Not all motherboards come with a PS/2 port, but plenty of USB ports. Like wise, USB does support hot-swapping of devices, so in the long run, it makes sense to migrate all of your features to USB if possible.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Shine 2 is full sized, the Year of the Dragon board is only made in tenkeyless formfactor.


The Shine II is available in both TKL and full-size, which might complicate how we order.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy*
> 
> The only thing I would change on my ducky is to add memory so it remembers to light up upon startup.
> Otherwise this baby is fantastic.


The Shine II has light memory.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> The Shine II is available in both TKL and full-size, which might complicate how we order.


That's true, but it's most likely gonna be a little of A & a little of B as I'm sure we've got people who want both sides of things.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do not want TKL!

I still don't see why that is appealing for a desktop keyboard


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Do not want TKL!
> I still don't see why that is appealing for a desktop keyboard


Many folks, just do not use the number pad. Thus, it saves them space not to have it.

Sometimes it saves them in cost as well (ala $10-15 usually.)

It's more so appealing if you have a small desk in a dorm room or an apartment. As then you have more space for your mouse to move around.


----------



## forcemblem

My pinky and ring ringer would be dangling in a TKL when I play with the arrow keys.
Do not want! I want to be able to rest it on something.

Either way, great news coming after great news!
Any idea when it is coming out at OCN? At least an estimate of maybe 6 month maybe a year and such? xD
[has waited a year already]


----------



## Cheeyahboii

What colour are the backlights on the Dragon of the Year edition keyboard?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> Any idea when it is coming out at OCN? At least an estimate of maybe 6 month maybe a year and such? xD
> [has waited a year already]


There will be an ETA update ASAP. Gotta talk with Ducky, get all of the ducks in a row, then sacrifice a duck.









Just watch the thread though, it will come.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeyahboii*
> 
> What colour are the backlights on the Dragon of the Year edition keyboard?


All Year of the Dragon keyboards come with blue backlighting.

Shine II DK9008 (full size) or DK9087 (Tenkeyless) can come with Blue, Pink, Green, White, Red, or Yellow (somewhat orange-ish) LEDs.

Like wise, they can all come with MX Blue, Black, Brown, & Red switches.


----------



## exploiteddna

i would like to get some etched OCN keycaps for my ducky shine 2. (like the overclock.net spacebar and ocn flame keycap that are found on the ducky shine ocn edition from tankguys)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> i would like to get some etched OCN keycaps for my ducky shine 2. (like the overclock.net spacebar and ocn flame keycap that are found on the ducky shine ocn edition from tankguys)


We've not actually sold those keycaps before but we've been looking into it.

I can't make any promises, but it is something we've considered.


----------



## Singledigit

Are there any Ducky Year of the Dragon Brown with Blue LED lights left?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yes http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/cherry-mx-brown-switches/ducky-keyboard-mx-9087-dragon-brown-abs.html


----------



## Valgaur

Which ones are back lit exactly? I'm referring to the OCN keyboards mainly gotta show my support on here.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The shine and year of the dragon are fully back lit, the 9008G2 Pro is backlit on the WASD keys


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The shine and year of the dragon are fully back lit, the 9008G2 Pro is backlit on the WASD keys


Okay because I'm making sure that I can get a green back lit one for my build to be.....Hopefully complete lol. just a green mouse then it SHOULD be done.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I don't think you can get green backlights in our keyboards (white and blue only I think)


----------



## Tator Tot

Green is an option; early runs of the DK9008S (Shine) were limited to color selection but now there's 6 different colors we can choose from.

It's just a matter of the community letting us know what they want.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Green is an option; early runs of the DK9008S (Shine) were limited to color selection but now there's 6 different colors we can choose from.
> 
> It's just a matter of the community letting us know what they want.


Do you have a possible link to the green ones? Also I read a link on here about the different keys like the red and such but I'm still kinda lost on these......Got any help for that as well lol.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

This guide should help you out with the switch types and more http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide


----------



## Valgaur

Those black ones seem the best but appear to me atleast to be very loud then they are pressed or am I just crazy. Im in a dorm with someone and I don't wanna wake them with my keyboard alone lol.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Those black ones seem the best but appear to me atleast to be very loud then they are pressed or am I just crazy. Im in a dorm with someone and I don't wanna wake them with my keyboard alone lol.


Blacks are [near] silent, I believe.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Blacks are [near] silent, I believe.


If so I want those then. I have a microsoft sidewinder x6 keyboard at the moment and im getting kinda sick of the keys and how easy they are to missclick.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Blacks and reds should be pretty quiet, blues have a clicking sound.
What are looking to do with the keyboard, gaming or typing?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Blacks and reds should be pretty quiet, blues have a clicking sound.
> What are looking to do with the keyboard, gaming or typing?


Gaming mainly I do most of my typing on here!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Blacks or reds should suit you fine then.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Blacks or reds should suit you fine then.


Thank you!

No to wait for mr.tater to be able to find those green boards.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Blacks or reds should suit you fine then.


Only downside about the blacks is that some people find them to be "heavy" meaning they take more force to push than might be considered comfortable. Reds are a lighter version of blacks! If I wanted the linear press that blacks and reds have, I'd opt for the lighter key.

I myself like browns though


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Only downside about the blacks is that some people find them to be "heavy" meaning they take more force to push than might be considered comfortable. Reds are a lighter version of blacks! If I wanted the linear press that blacks and reds have, I'd opt for the lighter key.
> I myself like browns though


Hmmm........ill have to check what the sidewinder x 6


----------



## Ceadderman

Everytime I see them I want there to be a Red Shine and every time I don't see them my Wallet lets out a gasp of relief.









I'm looking for Reds though, I don't really care about clickies. Do more tying than gaming with my KB since the fingers are getting older and more creaky. So I only use KB for gaming when I have to.









~Ceader


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I see them I want there to be a Red Shine and every time I don't see them my Wallet lets out a gasp of relief.


Then I have bad news for you... or maybe good news.







http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs-whilte-led.html

We aren't replenishing original Shine stock so if you want it, get it. There's probably only 2 or 3 left, but I can't know for sure.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Then I have bad news for you... or maybe good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs-whilte-led.html
> We aren't replenishing original Shine stock so if you want it, get it. There's probably only 2 or 3 left, but I can't know for sure.


Any that are Green Backlit??


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Then I have bad news for you... or maybe good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs-whilte-led.html
> We aren't replenishing original Shine stock so if you want it, get it. There's probably only 2 or 3 left, but I can't know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Any that are Green Backlit??
Click to expand...

I believe the OCN version only came in white or red led backlighitng.

I have the Shine MX Red with red LEDs, its an awesome keyboard.

I love red switches, they are great for gaming. If you are concerned about noise, you can get rubber o-rings from WASD keyboards and put them on the bottom on every key. That will have the keyboard very quiet.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix*
> 
> I believe the OCN version only came in white or red led backlighitng.
> I have the Shine MX Red with red LEDs, its an awesome keyboard.
> I love red switches, they are great for gaming. If you are concerned about noise, you can get rubber o-rings from WASD keyboards and put them on the bottom on every key. That will have the keyboard very quiet.


Thats a good idea...never thought about that even. I want a green keyboard so badly lol. Girlfriend forgot my birthday present (been dating for 3 years) and I asked her to get me a KB and I want the OCN stuff on it. I currently have a red backlit one and I'm getting sick of the red look. Any other Keyboards that have red switches that have green? that still have the num pad and such? Or can you guys do that at Tank?


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *n1helix*
> 
> I believe the OCN version only came in white or red led backlighitng.
> I have the Shine MX Red with red LEDs, its an awesome keyboard.
> I love red switches, they are great for gaming. If you are concerned about noise, you can get rubber o-rings from WASD keyboards and put them on the bottom on every key. That will have the keyboard very quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good idea...never thought about that even. I want a green keyboard so badly lol. Girlfriend forgot my birthday present (been dating for 3 years) and I asked her to get me a KB and I want the OCN stuff on it. I currently have a red backlit one and I'm getting sick of the red look. Any other Keyboards that have red switches that have green? that still have the num pad and such? Or can you guys do that at Tank?
Click to expand...

You can get a Ducky Shine with green backlighting, it just won't be an OCN edition.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix*
> 
> You can get a Ducky Shine with green backlighting, it just won't be an OCN edition.


UGH......grr....lol but I love OCN.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> UGH......grr....lol but I love OCN.


We may be bringing in some green backlit Shine II keyboards in the future if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> We may be bringing in some green backlit Shine II keyboards in the future if you don't mind waiting.


I would gladly wait! Any idea on release? (I know I'm being annoying and such but I want to show my support of this forum when I go to a Ln2 event)


----------



## Tator Tot

Not yet, but I'll drop an update when we know more.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not yet, but I'll drop an update when we know more.


Sweet! Thank you mr tater! One spud to master them all.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Valgaur

apparently......the shine 2 is out.......







lol


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> apparently......the shine 2 is out.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Yes, we're aware. Just need to work out what our next order will have and then it's the standard 2-4 month wait.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Yes, we're aware. Just need to work out what our next order will have and then it's the standard 2-4 month wait.


Ahh gotcha wasn't poking fun at you guys just kinda surprised me is all lol. It looks very very slick with that green backlighting!


----------



## forcemblem

2-4 month.. x__x;;;
I think I can hold on just a bit longer after already waiting a year though. x:


----------



## FyreBurn

So will the next order have more of the G2 pros with pbt keys?


----------



## sunfish31831

if you're looking for input on your order I would like a Shine II with MX blues and blue backlight


----------



## Ceadderman

If you can get a Red Shine II, I would like to toss my hat into the ring for one Tot. I missed the last batch but I'm pretty certain I will not be missing out on this one.









I'm gonna be gone 4 to 6 months so I can wait however long I have to to get one. I'm getting pretty fed up with the current cheapo Logitech KB that I'm running. Sticky keys an all. I don't even care what key configuration I get. I like Reds and Browns but will take anything at this point. I don't have to worry about noisy clickies. Would prefer 10key but if I'm stuck for it I'd go 10keyless.









~Ceadder


----------



## hollowtek

the wife would love purple lightning! ahh.. guess i'll have to wait for the next batch


----------



## bluephish

Does anyone know if there's a way to lock or invert the FN key on the DK 9008-G2? I'm interested in having those keys default to the multimedia function.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluephish*
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a way to lock or invert the FN key on the DK 9008-G2? I'm interested in having those keys default to the multimedia function.


You would have to find and buy a Cherry Locking MX switch and replace it on the board.


----------



## bluephish

looks like there are some infrequent group buys on a couple of forums. too bad there isn't a software solution. thanks though!


----------



## Conspiracy

I want ducky keyboard but no money


----------



## InsideJob

So how long exactly until I can get a green backlit OCN edition Ducky?!


----------



## BoredErica

Is Shine II in yet? I clicked link at the start of the thread, it's invalid.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We don't have any Shine IIs yet.

What we have:
*
Blue switches*
Ducky Keyboard - DK1087-CELLB Tenkeyless ABS
Ducky Keyboard - DK1008-CELLB ABS
Ducky Keyboard - Cherry MX - DK9087 Dragon - ABS
Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 PRO

*Black switches*
Ducky Keyboard - DK1087-AELLB Tenkeyless ABS
Ducky Keyboard - DK1087-AEPLB Tenkeyless PBT
Ducky Keyboard - DK1008-AELLB ABS
Ducky Keyboard - Cherry MX - DK9087 Dragon - ABS
Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 PRO

*Brown switches*
Ducky Keyboard - Cherry MX - DK9087 Dragon - ABS
Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 PRO
*
Red switches*
Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 PRO,
Ducky Keyboard - Cherry MX - DK9087 Dragon - ABS

The 9008G2 Pros are now 20% off making them $90 until the end of the year.

I'll update the links in the OP in the morning.


----------



## forcemblem

Will there be other OCN edition aside from those already listed?
Like.. having that flame logo ESC key and have backlit keyboard and what not..


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Will there be other OCN edition aside from those already listed?
> Like.. having that flame logo ESC key and have backlit keyboard and what not..


In the future, definitely.







We're waiting to hear back from Ducky about our next potential order and we're considering a non-Ducky option in relation to this. I wish I could give details about that but since we haven't gotten the ball rolling on that option yet it'll have to wait. Hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## StormX2

look sliek the new Duckys fix4ed the annoying hard plastic by the Arrow keys, I had to take the arrow keys out and replace with Taller F-* Keys, I still dont liek that part of my Keyboard though =(


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Just ordered my DK9008G2 MX Brown, can't wait!!


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Do the OCN edition DK9008 G2 Pros have the backlit WASD keys as shown on Ducky's website?

http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/DK9008_G2Pro.html


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yes they do!


----------



## xNovax

Cool


----------



## NitrousX

I'm thinking about picking up an OCN DK9008G2 PRO (reds) for myself. So the general consensus is that the build quality is pretty good with Duckys? Also is shipping pretty quick with Tank Guys?

Thanks!


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Yes they do!


Awesome!!


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Got my OCN Ducky today


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> Got my OCN Ducky today


Just got my OCN Ducky today as well. First thing I noticed is that I don't have a Flame OCN esc key. No biggie I guess.









The keyboard itself feels really solid. Build quality is just as good as my Filco.


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Just got my OCN Ducky today as well. First thing I noticed is that I don't have a Flame OCN esc key. No biggie I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The keyboard itself feels really solid. Build quality is just as good as my Filco.


I didn't get my OCN Flame esc key either.. :/ Otherwise I love this thing.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I didn't get one either


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> I didn't get my OCN Flame esc key either.. :/ Otherwise I love this thing.


After using my Ducky for a couple hours I noticed that I have two "X" keys right next to each other. They forgot to give me a "C" key.....


----------



## All3n

The extra X is for signing your name, NitrousX.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Kind of makes me want to buy a blue switched keyboard... Hmmm


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> After using my Ducky for a couple hours I noticed that I have two "X" keys right next to each other. They forgot to give me a "C" key.....


Mine came without the flip up stands on the back! Someone in QC at Ducky needs to step up his/her game! Though yours is quite funny lol


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Mines perfect.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Mine came without the flip up stands on the back! Someone in QC at Ducky needs to step up his/her game! Though yours is quite funny lol


Dang that sucks. Are you going to get a replacement then? I've emailed Tank Guys requesting a "C" key. Hopefully he'll be able to send me one.

Here's a picture of what my keyboard looks like. Two X's, TROLOLLLOL.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Dang that sucks. Are you going to get a replacement then? I've emailed Tank Guys requesting a "C" key. Hopefully he'll be able to send me one.
> Here's a picture of what my keyboard looks like. Two X's, TROLOLLLOL.


Mine has two F2 keys.











Let me know if TankGuys ships you a C key, I'd like having a F3 key.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Maybe tank guys will sacrifice a keyboard and fix all of our issues! They could probably send that keyboard back to Ducky and we all win!


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Mine has two F2 keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if TankGuys ships you a C key, I'd like having a F3 key.


OMG that's hilarious!







Maybe we got a bad shipment of keyboards.

I'd rather have two function keys then two X keys to be honest.

Maybe Tank Guys is trolling us.


----------



## NitrousX

I emailed Tank Guys and he replied back saying that he will ship me a replacement "C" key. He also told me to keep the duplicate "X" as a souvenir. LoL!


----------



## admin

If there is something wrong with your boards, just let Tank Guys know  We will get it fixed up for you.

I think we might be putting some of the other boards on sale shortly too


----------



## BoredErica

I'm waiting for blue led Shine II with blue switches!


----------



## EdenSB

Would love one of these with my birthday coming up, but they don't ship out to Korea (or anywhere but U.S./Canada it seems). I just had my first try on some mechanical keyboards recently and it's amazing just how much nicer they feel to type on. I may be looking into other brands though.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

For international orders email or PM tankguys, they do ship worldwide but the site order system does not show it.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> For international orders email or PM tankguys, they do ship worldwide but the site order system does not show it.


Thanks for telling me. I may consider this then.


----------



## forcemblem

Are all the keyboards being sold by tankguy actually OCN editions or something?
I'm wondering since they already sell the ducky shine II at other places..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Are all the keyboards being sold by tankguy actually OCN editions or something?
> I'm wondering since they already sell the ducky shine II at other places..


Yes, they're OCN editions.


----------



## forcemblem

It's weird since it only lists the DK9008 as the OCN edition. X:
Ah well, I hope there's a nice list if shine II with different LED and switch types coming up soon.


----------



## Zboy

i ordered an ocn ducky over a month ago and it didn't come with the ocn esc key, despite the fact that it was - and still is - in the product picture. was i wrong to assume that the ocn branded ducky would come with one? i've emailed tank guys 3 times since then, and i've even created a thread here but i have heard nothing back. don't know why i'm getting blown off...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i ordered an ocn ducky over a month ago and it didn't come with the ocn esc key, despite the fact that it was - and still is - in the product picture. was i wrong to assume that the ocn branded ducky would come with one? i've emailed tank guys 3 times since then, and i've even created a thread here but i have heard nothing back. don't know why i'm getting blown off...


I'm not sure if it is an error or not. No one has received the OCN ESC key in quite a while, as far as I am aware. Mine did not include it, either.


----------



## Zboy

i could understand if it was an error on their part - maybe they forgot to update the picture, or just neglected to include them. but either way, you would expect to hear back after sending multiple messages...

i really wanted to get that key cap too...ocn edition without the trademark flame? what's the point of that >.>


----------



## forcemblem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i could understand if it was an error on their part - maybe they forgot to update the picture, or just neglected to include them. but either way, you would expect to hear back after sending multiple messages...
> 
> i really wanted to get that key cap too...ocn edition without the trademark flame? what's the point of that >.>


Right, I want to ask what's the difference in ordering from OCN compared to any other site?
I don't really have a huge reason to order from here aside from the fact that I just want to be a fan and get my OCN logos.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i could understand if it was an error on their part - maybe they forgot to update the picture, or just neglected to include them. but either way, you would expect to hear back after sending multiple messages...
> 
> i really wanted to get that key cap too...ocn edition without the trademark flame? what's the point of that >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I want to ask what's the difference in ordering from OCN compared to any other site?
> I don't really have a huge reason to order from here aside from the fact that I just want to be a fan and get my OCN logos.
Click to expand...

OCN Does not specifically have a shop front. Our sales go through Tankguys, as such all orders must be placed on his site


----------



## forcemblem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> OCN Does not specifically have a shop front. Our sales go through Tankguys, as such all orders must be placed on his site


Well yeah, that's what I basically meant.
What's the difference in the product that I'm getting from tankguy compared to other places that sell DUCKY SHINE II?

Which also makes me wonder if any of this is valid..


Spoiler: OP



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> All of the boards come with user-replaceable lavender WASD keys, and a key-puller tool to assist with that process. Each has the Overclock.net flame on the Escape key, and the full Overclock.net logo on the front edge of the space bar, alongside the Ducky logo.
> 
> Some additional info:
> 
> Minor repairs will be handled by selected Overclock.net members with knowledge in peripheral repairs, while full RMAs will be processed out of Ducky's California offices where they will facilitate shipping to Taiwan if needed. Buyer pays shipping both ways for minor repairs and pays one way for shipping for major repairs.
> For now, we are treating this as a trial run. Quantity is very limited; however, we'd love to continue offering these in the future if all goes well.
> To keep overhead down, all sales are final.
> Shipping is estimated at between $13 and $16 for most people, and keyboards will begin shipping Tuesday (Feb 22nd
> See this link for international shipping info


----------



## catbuster

Ok can i get ducky keyboard living in Europe?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcemblem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> OCN Does not specifically have a shop front. Our sales go through Tankguys, as such all orders must be placed on his site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah, that's what I basically meant.
> What's the difference in the product that I'm getting from tankguy compared to other places that sell DUCKY SHINE II?
> 
> Which also makes me wonder if any of this is valid..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OP
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> All of the boards come with user-replaceable lavender WASD keys, and a key-puller tool to assist with that process. Each has the Overclock.net flame on the Escape key, and the full Overclock.net logo on the front edge of the space bar, alongside the Ducky logo.
> 
> Some additional info:
> 
> Minor repairs will be handled by selected Overclock.net members with knowledge in peripheral repairs, while full RMAs will be processed out of Ducky's California offices where they will facilitate shipping to Taiwan if needed. Buyer pays shipping both ways for minor repairs and pays one way for shipping for major repairs.
> For now, we are treating this as a trial run. Quantity is very limited; however, we'd love to continue offering these in the future if all goes well.
> To keep overhead down, all sales are final.
> Shipping is estimated at between $13 and $16 for most people, and keyboards will begin shipping Tuesday (Feb 22nd
> See this link for international shipping info
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> All of the boards come with user-replaceable lavender WASD keys, and a key-puller tool to assist with that process. Each has the Overclock.net flame on the Escape key, and the full Overclock.net logo on the front edge of the space bar, alongside the Ducky logo.


All this is still valid other than the flame escape key
Quote:


> Minor repairs will be handled by selected Overclock.net members with knowledge in peripheral repairs, while full RMAs will be processed out of Ducky's California offices where they will facilitate shipping to Taiwan if needed. Buyer pays shipping both ways for minor repairs and pays one way for shipping for major repairs.


The full RMAs are still processed by Ducky, the minor repairs I'm not sure about as I don't think have had any back for repair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Ok can i get ducky keyboard living in Europe?


You can't buy an Overclock.net branded ducky outside of the US due to Tankguys' policy however you could win one in the many competitions we run.

If you want a standard Ducky there should be several shops in Europe stocking them.


----------



## Droviin

Can we expect a Ducky Shine II with the OCN branding? I would really like one with Cherry Black switches and am currently waiting for it while my keyboard slowly dies.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the boards come with user-replaceable lavender WASD keys, and a key-puller tool to assist with that process. Each has the Overclock.net flame on the Escape key, and the full Overclock.net logo on the front edge of the space bar, alongside the Ducky logo.
> 
> 
> 
> All this is still valid other than the flame escape key
Click to expand...

so we shouldn't have expected the flame key? was there an update about this earlier or are you just saying this now?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The flame key is meant to be there but I think Ducky messed up with the 9008G2 Pro order, we were completely unaware of the key not being included until quite a few mods received boards and we noticed the flame keys are missing.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> Can we expect a Ducky Shine II with the OCN branding? I would really like one with Cherry Black switches and am currently waiting for it while my keyboard slowly dies.


We did get Shine IIs a while ago, but they went out of stock pretty fast. As soon as either Tator or I get an opportunity to talk with admin we can get the next order going.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The flame key is meant to be there but I think Ducky messed up with the 9008G2 Pro order, we were completely unaware of the key not being included until quite a few mods received boards and we noticed the flame keys are missing.










is this being addressed? or should we just forget about that key cap


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I managed to catch up with admin about keyboards in general; there's likely to be a change in pace in mid-late spring. I can't offer any details yet but we should be able to have a much more fluid approach to addressing supply and demand than meeting Ducky's minimum order spec. Keycaps are a different matter and I don't have any news there yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this being addressed? or should we just forget about that key cap


Keycap issue is going to be sorted out for those missing the Flame keycap.

The good-news is that you'll be getting a better looking flame. The bad news is that we'll have to wait a bit before we get them made and out to everyone as we're having certain aspects sorted out first.

We definitely feel bad for how this happened, but it would take more time and look bad if we just opened up every box to check what boards got a flame keycap and what boards did not.


----------



## Bullwinkel

Do either of you have any idea on the availability of the 9008G2 Pro Browns?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullwinkel*
> 
> Do either of you have any idea on the availability of the 9008G2 Pro Browns?


We're switching providers to another company who will be better able to provide boards in a more timely fashion, as well as offer some better customization options.

So no more Ducky's from us.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> We're switching providers to another company who will be better able to provide boards in a more timely fashion, as well as offer some better customization options.
> 
> So no more Ducky's from us.


We're going WASD?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> We're switching providers to another company who will be better able to provide boards in a more timely fashion, as well as offer some better customization options.
> 
> So no more Ducky's from us.


Will it be CM or Filco?


----------



## Bullwinkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> We're switching providers to another company who will be better able to provide boards in a more timely fashion, as well as offer some better customization options.
> 
> So no more Ducky's from us.


Any estimates on pricing? For these new boards?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> We're going WASD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Will it be CM or Filco?


We're not tellin, not yet at least.









What I can tell you, is that we're making FrickFrock now hand build each board with his hands.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullwinkel*
> 
> Any estimates on pricing? For these new boards?


Expect similar pricing, not all details are concrete yet.


----------



## Paradigm84

You have me interested now Tator.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What I can tell you, is that we're making FrickFrock now hand build each board with his *hooves.*


Fixed.
How dare you compare my seductive horseshoe wearing chocolate manipulators to simian digit blasters.









I'll eat you like I ate my last bowl of Ferrero Rochers.
Savagely and with an over abundance of affection.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Fixed.
> How dare you compare my seductive horseshoe wearing chocolate manipulators to simian digit blasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll eat you like I ate my last bowl of Ferrero Rochers.
> Savagely and with an over abundance of affection.


Save it for may babycakes.


----------



## Ceadderman

I would like to place a request for a Bluetooth keyboard so I can navigate the web on my 3G.









~Ceadder


----------



## tankguys

Hmmmm new boards... my shelves *are* getting sparse so that should be fun


----------



## john1016

So there are way to many pages to read, lol.

Are the brown switches good for gaming?

I don't really need it to be quiet, but I use speakers while gaming and would like it to be less loud than the Das keboard I bought for my dad (I can hear it thru walls when he is typing).


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> Hmmmm new boards... my shelves *are* getting sparse so that should be fun


The new ones may well go straight from the customer rather than being shipped to you. If you were informed otherwise then I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> So there are way to many pages to read, lol.
> 
> Are the brown switches good for gaming?
> 
> I don't really need it to be quiet, but I use speakers while gaming and would like it to be less loud than the Das keboard I bought for my dad (I can hear it thru walls when he is typing).


Browns are fine, but depending on the switch that the Das has, they may not be quieter. Browns are quieter than Blues.


----------



## tinmann

Do you have the Ducky Shine?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> So there are way to many pages to read, lol.
> 
> Are the brown switches good for gaming?
> 
> I don't really need it to be quiet, but I use speakers while gaming and would like it to be less loud than the Das keboard I bought for my dad (I can hear it thru walls when he is typing).


Brown switches are the most popular switch for new mech board buyers according to the data I've collected from the mechanical keyboard club:



As for a quieter board, you could always go for something like Browns with O-rings, this should give you an idea of how the sound can be changed:






There are a few types of O-rings commonly available, but not having experienced them all I wouldn't be right to recommend a particular type, if you want more info then the people in the mechanical keyboard club (link in my sig) should be able to help.


----------



## Domino

I'd really like to grab a OCN branded keyboard, but why don't you guys offer one with 87 keys? I don't want the numpad.

_Probably been asked a billion times already, though._


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We have 5 types of tenkeyless boards in stock
http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-tenkeyless-black-abs.html
http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-tenkeyless-blue-abs.html
http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-tenkeyless-black-pbt.html
http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-9087-dragon-black-abs.html
http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-9087-dragon-red-abs.html


----------



## Mega Man

just found this thread and wow.

couple of questions
1 tankguys is ocn ?

2 anyone know some good info on the different key types? Nvm
3 may have to buy one so i can ocn in my house >:O


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Tankguys is a vendor partner that stocks our stuff, they are entirely separate to OCN.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We have 5 types of tenkeyless boards in stock
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-tenkeyless-black-abs.html
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-tenkeyless-blue-abs.html
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-tenkeyless-black-pbt.html
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-9087-dragon-black-abs.html
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-9087-dragon-red-abs.html


Reds...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Reds...


Last link is MX-Reds. It's the DK9087 YOTD board, so it's essentially a Shine II with a few extras to make it special.

Like wise, we have had the DK1087 in MX Red with ABS & PBT keycaps in the past. They just sold quickly.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Reds...
> 
> 
> 
> Last link is MX-Reds. It's the DK9087 YOTD board, so it's essentially a Shine II with a few extras to make it special.
> 
> Like wise, we have had the DK1087 in MX Red with ABS & PBT keycaps in the past. They just sold quickly.
Click to expand...

Yeah; my whole concern is that I want the OCN branding. I might just grab the one with the numpad, but also shying away from it because of the numpad.










Just to have something from the site I constantly go on... that's the big thing.

*Edit:* Derp, I forgot to include "Reds" in my original post. Lol...I'm sorry...


----------



## Tator Tot

I would suggest waiting.

Coming later this year (more early-summer time frame) we should have new Full Sized & Tenkeyless boards with OCN branding on them. New company building them for us as well. So it will be a completely new product.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I would suggest waiting.
> 
> Coming later this year (more early-summer time frame) we should have new Full Sized & Tenkeyless boards with OCN branding on them. New company building them for us as well. So it will be a completely new product.


I'm definitely eagerly waiting. I'm trying to get back into mechanical keyboards...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I would suggest waiting.
> 
> Coming later this year (more early-summer time frame) we should have new Full Sized & Tenkeyless boards with OCN branding on them. New company building them for us as well. So it will be a completely new product.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely eagerly waiting. I'm trying to get back into mechanical keyboards...
Click to expand...

That is what we like to see.


----------



## Domino

Who is OCN teaming up with next


----------



## InsideJob

I think it's a surprise at the moment


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Who is OCN teaming up with next


Wayward Men from a far off distant land.

They spent 200 years learning how to craft keyboards, and have just surfaced to bless the land.


----------



## InsideJob




----------



## twerk

Any news on the new keyboards?
I'm looking to purchase a Ducky keyboard but I don't want to buy yet if there are new OCN editions coming out








Also, is TankGuys the only distributor of the OCN branded keyboards?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Any news on the new keyboards?


Not yet, when we know you will know








Quote:


> Also, is TankGuys the only distributor of the OCN branded keyboards?


Yep


----------



## UnexplodedCow

I'm still interested in these, although a bit wary. I have a dud tenkeyless brown model (out of the box that way, with random dropouts, flashing lights, etc.). I never did RMA it due to time constraints.


----------



## cingkrab

Any news at all regarding any of the new boards? WASD v2 and CM Storm XT is on the horizon also and I'm definitely getting a new keyboard this summer...


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnexplodedCow*
> 
> I'm still interested in these, although a bit wary. I have a dud tenkeyless brown model (out of the box that way, with random dropouts, flashing lights, etc.). I never did RMA it due to time constraints.


Hit up the Ducky support rep here, he can fix it for you. It's still under warranty. If you need the contact info, let me know.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> Any news at all regarding any of the new boards? WASD v2 and CM Storm XT is on the horizon also and I'm definitely getting a new keyboard this summer...


Late response, but nothing just yet; once we have news to share, it'll go out.


----------



## ibleedspeed

While I have never had any formal training in typing and i am sure I am doing it all wrong I have to say that my ducky is hands down the worst keyboard I ever typed on. It just does not work for me...
sorry guys not hating here at all. I know it is a high quality board when I try to pick it up and have to go borrow a forklift and Its great for gaming. But there is no way in hell i would ever type another sentence on the ducky board. without fail no matter how careful I am the spacebar always double spaces and typo,s...omg typing a paragraph is torture. that is why I have 2 keyboards hooked up to my rig.
the ducky is for first person shooters only and I type on a $15.00 logitech wireless board. ....lol..but again it,s probably just me because i never had any typing classes. I stnad behind the ducky product though so dont get me wrong. but i would like to see newer models have some heart for the guy who types on forums and games.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> While I have never had any formal training in typing and i am sure I am doing it all wrong I have to say that my ducky is hands down the worst keyboard I ever typed on. It just does not work for me...
> sorry guys not hating here at all. I know it is a high quality board when I try to pick it up and have to go borrow a forklift and Its great for gaming. But there is no way in hell i would ever type another sentence on the ducky board. without fail no matter how careful I am the spacebar always double spaces and typo,s...omg typing a paragraph is torture. that is why I have 2 keyboards hooked up to my rig.
> the ducky is for first person shooters only and I type on a $15.00 logitech wireless board. ....lol..but again it,s probably just me because i never had any typing classes. I stnad behind the ducky product though so dont get me wrong. but i would like to see newer models have some heart for the guy who types on forums and games.


sound to me like you got the wrong style switch


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Does anyone know id ducky will take custom orders? I REALLLLLLY want a cherry green switch keyboard with white LEDs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Does anyone know id ducky will take custom orders? I REALLLLLLY want a cherry green switch keyboard with white LEDs.


No, check the import sites, that model does exist.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> While I have never had any formal training in typing and i am sure I am doing it all wrong I have to say that my ducky is hands down the worst keyboard I ever typed on. It just does not work for me...
> sorry guys not hating here at all. I know it is a high quality board when I try to pick it up and have to go borrow a forklift and Its great for gaming. But there is no way in hell i would ever type another sentence on the ducky board. without fail no matter how careful I am the spacebar always double spaces and typo,s...omg typing a paragraph is torture. that is why I have 2 keyboards hooked up to my rig.
> the ducky is for first person shooters only and I type on a $15.00 logitech wireless board. ....lol..but again it,s probably just me because i never had any typing classes. I stnad behind the ducky product though so dont get me wrong. but i would like to see newer models have some heart for the guy who types on forums and games.


Sounds more like there is an issue with your particular board than the board in general, Ducky is one of the most popular brands of keyboard on OCN (over 1/8th of the members in the mech board club own a Ducky according to the spreadsheet) and I don't remember hearing of anyone else having the same problem.


----------



## UnexplodedCow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> While I have never had any formal training in typing and i am sure I am doing it all wrong I have to say that my ducky is hands down the worst keyboard I ever typed on. It just does not work for me...
> sorry guys not hating here at all. I know it is a high quality board when I try to pick it up and have to go borrow a forklift and Its great for gaming. But there is no way in hell i would ever type another sentence on the ducky board. without fail no matter how careful I am the spacebar always double spaces and typo,s...omg typing a paragraph is torture. that is why I have 2 keyboards hooked up to my rig.
> the ducky is for first person shooters only and I type on a $15.00 logitech wireless board. ....lol..but again it,s probably just me because i never had any typing classes. I stnad behind the ducky product though so dont get me wrong. but i would like to see newer models have some heart for the guy who types on forums and games.


It sounds like a defective board, or switch. I had a Gen 1 Rosewill RK9000 that had three keys go bad, and start double-switching (one on downstroke, and one on upstroke of the switch). It was using Blues. I haven't really used the keyboard, but the switches are cheap to buy, and the board is easy enough to work on. I'd wager that's probably the issue, or the typematic rate of the computer could be adjusted (possibly). Some BIOS/UEFI will allow for that, or for handing off to the OS, but I believe that's more for PS/2 than for USB.

Have you tried connecting it to another computer, or using PS/2, or USB? Do you know what switch type you have? I had a problem pressing the key down on browns to get them to activate. Browns feel kind of stick to me, so I make mistakes more often. Blues are my favorites, and I love the feel/noise they make. My backup would be Reds, just for the linear feel.

I hope some of this helps.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Just grabbed this for work: Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 PRO

I thought about a different switch, but I prefer how effortless the Red switch is and didn't care to try brown or black, since it would have most likely been annoying switching between the switches every day, plus I'd rather not be mad if I prefer a non red switch, considering I really like my K70.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You have red right now? I find them to be too light to comfortably type with since just the weight on my hand/fingers will cause them to actuate. I prefer my browns for typing!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You have red right now? I find them to be too light to comfortably type with since just the weight on my hand/fingers will cause them to actuate. I prefer my browns for typing!


Yeah, the Corsair K70 I have is red.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Checking in. Just got it been typing for a bit. Here's a short summary of what I have to say about it.

*Pros:*


Instantly fell in love with the shortcut keys above the num pad. Will miss them at home.
Feels really DURABLE.
The detachable USB cable is the more popular USB pre mini smart phone USB. Excuse the lack of USB knowledge, lol. I don't care to look it up. Anyway, it'll make replacing it much easier.
Detachable USB cable.
The placement of the Fn key is much better than normal (when it's near the left sided Windows key).
On top of that it's nice to have optional media keys.
It's pretty minimal in design. As in, you have the keys and maybe half and inch of material. No extra keyboard sticking out.
Sweet packaging and accessories.

*Cons*


The keys seem kind of sluggish? At least compared to my K70. They seem a bit harsh. The num pad seems a lot more normal compared to my K70.
It is a bit heavy... This could go into pros depending on what you want in your keyboard. Personally it'll be my portable keyboard for home to work.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in. Just got it been typing for a bit. Here's a short summary of what I have to say about it.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> Instantly fell in love with the shortcut keys above the num pad. Will miss them at home.
> Feels really DURABLE.
> The detachable USB cable is the more popular USB pre mini smart phone USB. Excuse the lack of USB knowledge, lol. I don't care to look it up. Anyway, it'll make replacing it much easier.
> Detachable USB cable.
> The placement of the Fn key is much better than normal (when it's near the left sided Windows key).
> On top of that it's nice to have optional media keys.
> It's pretty minimal in design. As in, you have the keys and maybe half and inch of material. No extra keyboard sticking out.
> Sweet packaging and accessories.
> *Cons*
> 
> The keys seem kind of sluggish? At least compared to my K70. They seem a bit harsh. The num pad seems a lot more normal compared to my K70.
> It is a bit heavy... This could go into pros depending on what you want in your keyboard. Personally it'll be my portable keyboard for home to work.


it uses mini usb and the newest is micro usb ( both type b )


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Checking in. Just got it been typing for a bit. Here's a short summary of what I have to say about it.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> Instantly fell in love with the shortcut keys above the num pad. Will miss them at home.
> Feels really DURABLE.
> The detachable USB cable is the more popular USB pre mini smart phone USB. Excuse the lack of USB knowledge, lol. I don't care to look it up. Anyway, it'll make replacing it much easier.
> Detachable USB cable.
> The placement of the Fn key is much better than normal (when it's near the left sided Windows key).
> On top of that it's nice to have optional media keys.
> It's pretty minimal in design. As in, you have the keys and maybe half and inch of material. No extra keyboard sticking out.
> Sweet packaging and accessories.
> *Cons*
> 
> The keys seem kind of sluggish? At least compared to my K70. They seem a bit harsh. The num pad seems a lot more normal compared to my K70.
> It is a bit heavy... This could go into pros depending on what you want in your keyboard. Personally it'll be my portable keyboard for home to work.


They should wear in. When I first got mine, some of the keys felt like they had a bit of extra resistance. That's now gone.


----------



## dbrisc

Wanting one of these with brown switches!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Time for a short bit of news, good and (probably) not so good: the new keyboards should be ready to produce next month, however there may be an additional delay after the fact to work out the branding and any desired customization. More news as it comes in, which as most of you know is quite slow to come in.







The beauty part is that once all the waiting and prep work is done we can get down to the real business, with (hopefully) no more delays.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Time for a short bit of news, good and (probably) not so good: the new keyboards should be ready to produce next month, however there may be an additional delay after the fact to work out the branding and any desired customization. More news as it comes in, which as most of you know is quite slow to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty part is that once all the waiting and prep work is done we can get down to the real business, with (hopefully) no more delays.


Thanks for the udpate









Which manufacturer are you partnering with, or is that still a secret?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Time for a short bit of news, good and (probably) not so good: the new keyboards should be ready to produce next month, however there may be an additional delay after the fact to work out the branding and any desired customization. More news as it comes in, which as most of you know is quite slow to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty part is that once all the waiting and prep work is done we can get down to the real business, with (hopefully) no more delays.


Glad to hear progress is being made!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> Which manufacturer are you partnering with, or is that still a secret?


All in due time.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> All in due time.


You tease...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> You tease...


^^^


----------



## Tator Tot

Well, I can give you a hint...

They build keyboards.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Well, I can give you a hint...
> 
> They build keyboards.


Only keyboards or other stuff as well? That would narrow it down nicely


----------



## Tator Tot

I can't give you too much information, that would be spoilers.


----------



## twerk

Just hurry up haha! Need to get rid of this Dell rubber dome


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Well, I can give you a hint...
> 
> They build keyboards.


Hmm, I have no idea then, I was thinking you went with Ford for this board.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hmm, I have no idea then, I was thinking you went with Ford for this board.


I suggested something more Italian...

We were in talks with Alpha Romeo; Admin insisted that our board be not only reliable, but that it also not try and kill those who own it.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I can't give you too much information, that would be spoilers.


Just put the spoiler tag with it! Than no one will look I'm sure!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You didn't think it would be easy, did you?


----------



## InsideJob

Well my OCN Ducky should be here tomorrow I hope, that will hold me off until you guys quit teasing us


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Well my OCN Ducky should be here tomorrow I hope, that will hold me off until you guys quit teasing us


All staff have been put on the extended wait list.

We're actually air mailing them to the door of staff members, but they'll use long-fall balloons which take 14-30 business days to descend.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> All staff have been put on the extended wait list.
> 
> We're actually air mailing them to the door of staff members, but they'll use long-fall balloons which take 14-30 business days to descend.


Not entirely true, sometime the process is expedited if the balloons are hit by a pack of pigeons.


----------



## InsideJob

Delivery guy just woke me up, he's one of the few people I can't get mad at for waking me up before the desired time


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Delivery guy just woke me up, he's one of the few people I can't get mad at for waking me up before the desired time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snip*


Very nice


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Delivery guy just woke me up, he's one of the few people I can't get mad at for waking me up before the desired time


No fair! Yours actually came with the OCN key! Mine did not


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Damn I didn't notice taht when I checked the pics the first time, very nice.

I guess that is because the 9002G2 Pros were are newer shipment than the 1008 boards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> No fair! Yours actually came with the OCN key! Mine did not


Enter the Keyboard of the Month competition if you have a modded board, win and you'll get an exclusive OCN KOTM keycap.


----------



## PCSarge

waiting on mine. also bought red blanks for WSAD


----------



## InsideJob

I hadn't realized Ducky's had these handy keys on the full size version


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm getting more and more jealous. My 9008G2 Pro has those buttons as Function keys on the F buttons.

Mine has Calculator, My Computer, Email, and Home keys up there. The only one I use is the calculator.

http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.nl/mediadepot/222a1908602/DK-9008G2proG34.jpg


----------



## Polska

I am ready to go mechanical, but I wish to wait for your new supplier of keyboards. Will there be a new thread on it when you are ready to release information?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> I am ready to go mechanical, but I wish to wait for your new supplier of keyboards. Will there be a new thread on it when you are ready to release information?


There will be. EVENTUALLY!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> I am ready to go mechanical, but I wish to wait for your new supplier of keyboards. Will there be a new thread on it when you are ready to release information?


Yes, but you'll also see the announcement as the last post in this thread. It'll help keep confusion down since this thread has been primarily users asking about Ducky keyboards and we'll be using a new partner for supply.


----------



## twerk

Still waiting!









Can you give us any sort of time frame?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give us any sort of time frame?


Sooner rather than later.

Estimates never quite meet expectations, thus you must always wait on the product to be as close to the idea as possible before release. We won't give a date unless we know we can hit it.

Unfortunately, we learned the hard way with customs & shipping, that delays by a few days can really kill enthusiasm.


----------

